# 2009 SasuSaku FC Calendar



## phoenixblood (Apr 13, 2006)

The SasuSaku FC 2009 Calendar Collaboration!!!

That's right folks, all this talk about 2009 being the year for SasuSaku hopefully has inspired peebs to organize a fanclub designed and created 2009 SasuSaku calendar.

*What we need (one for each month):

Concept Developer/Critiquer
Artist
Photoshopper*

Basically these three people will collaborate to create a page.  The first to describe a general idea and to make suggestions along the way (for those of us who don't really have any talent in producing something *points to self*); the second to draw the SasuSaku fanart; the third to incorporate it into a calendar page, perhaps merging several fanart by group artist, or adding backgrounds/paintbrush, etc.

Months will be assigned on a first come, first serve basis - *and let's keep the requests sent to Phoenixblood via pm please*, we'll announce in the thread as months are assigned.  So it might be a good idea to put down maybe your top three choices in case your first is already taken.

Over the next two weeks, as a group we're going to post (in the thread) suggestions for a potential "theme" for each month.  We'll announce a month for each day, and everyone will have all that day to contribute ideas until we move onto the next month.  These will just be suggestions to the 'Concept Developer' and 'Artist', but do not have to be followed.  Just an exercise for those not participating to get involved, plus the ideas could come in handy for the calendar, or even as inspiration for a future personal creation.

This was basically an idea I came up with on the fly from all the awesome SasuSaku spirit flying around this place, so feel free to suggest additions or changes to the guidelines proposed above if you think of a better way to go about this.  I'm hoping for lots of volunteers and a spectacular SasuSaku calendar by the end of it! 

A great point to consider.

Compilation of ideas so far.​


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 17, 2008)

And so far, we have *Artists* for the following months:
January - Myr
February - Tomochii-chan
March - dango-chan
April - AiSakuraHana
May - pet
June - shrymmy
July - Maruta
August - sonteen12
September - Morati
October - gabzilla
November - nefer_sbedjieb
December - Needless2say/momolade

*Concept Developer/Critiquer*
January - phoenixblood
February - NessaMoon
March - Mistress_Of_Tragedy
April - minimerc
May - Lonely Soul
June - Peace23
July - Jaded Heart
August - nightmistress
September - Mistress_Of_Tragedy
October - kire
November - freakyfreaky133
December - nightmistress

*Photoshopper*
January - Myr
February - Aerin
March - Aerin
April - Austeria
May - Cicatriz ESP
June - Luna Laverne
July - Kairi♥
August - kire
September - Foretold
October - Blooming Cosmo
November - Snow Princess
December - Kairi♥

(For those who pm-ed but aren't listed, it's because you didn't have a preference, so you're in, I'm just waiting until all the other slots are filled then assign the remaining months)


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

k i just brain fucked myself trying to figure this out in my head



shall we organise them like this so that they can all be stapled together, folded in the middle and work like a traditional calendar, or keep them as single pages? 

(my head started hurting before i figured out the pattern, and im still not sure this is exactly how a calendar goes together DX)


--
JJ also suggested we need ONE FONT for the entire calendar 

 is a good place to look for them, and post any suggestions here


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of pairings, but I think you should use a scene from this video:


----------



## mednin (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll try to think of cool ideas for the pictures if you need it.


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

^you can ask if someone needs a concept developer 

or if you think of an idea you would like included you could just post here 



and we should realy think about a deadline or else the year will be finished before our calendar is 




Triumph said:


> I'm not really a fan of pairings, but I think you should use a scene from this video. It gave me tinglely feelings: Link removed



this is for fanart from fanclub members 

but nice vid


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 17, 2008)

karin said:


> k i just brain fucked myself trying to figure this out in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I can help you figure out how to put it together later.  It's too late for my brain to function any longer. XD



Triumph said:


> I'm not really a fan of pairings, but I think you should use a scene from this video. It gave me tinglely feelings: Link removed



Thanks for the suggestion, but our fan club members are going to create new fanart just for this calendar.  Someone might use it as inspiration though.


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

deadline? 

the end of the month may seem a bit too sudden if we dont get enough people to delegate the work load 

but if we put it off any longer than that were going to have to go into 2009 

plus im impatient and enthusiasm only lasts so long  



> It's too late for my brain to function any longer. XD


thats what i said when i hit 20, and they still make me go to school


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope the deadline isn't TOO soon
I have fcking midterms to deal with...

and it's screwing everything up 

Though I don't want to make a 2009 calender cause isn't 2008 our so called year? :iris


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

i know what you mean D: 

which is why maybe if your stuck for time you could partner up with someone (ie: you draw and someone else colours)


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

> Very nice layout momo ^__^ Maybe the picture should be slightly bigger. so people can see the pic better cuz it's more smexxy than damn numbers


the dimensions arent set in stone yet XP

most likely well make it something like 8x11 and leave space around the edges

the image on the top of the page will take up half, a space left in the middle for the staples, and the _damn numbers _will take up slightly less than half on the bottom, leaving room to credit the artists and such




> Though, it seems like it's missing...something...



we dont want it to be too cluttered 

but i agree the plain borders look unfinished 



> Maybe the one who made sasusakuORG can help with graphics and designing too? I mean...the website looks...great



if they volunteer that would sure be nice to have someone with experience :>


----------



## pet (Jan 17, 2008)

you peeps should also consider the resolution cuz you dont want some pics coming out pixelated, stretched, etc. 
trust me..i have experienced such dissapointments ;_;

anyone know someone who has experience with printing?


----------



## momolade (Jan 17, 2008)

curry made an excellent tutorial in the art section 

ill go find it in a minute D:



*Spoiler*: _example without border_ 




ignore the random font




kinda better but still kinda unfinished looking 

maybe its because of the horribly clashing baby blue and pink 

but too much pink was burning my eyes XD


----------



## pet (Jan 18, 2008)

me likes them both  i guess it depends on the pic


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 18, 2008)

I like the bordered one better, but maybe make it 1-3 pixels thinner?


----------



## mednin (Jan 18, 2008)

They look cool, the second one looks kawaii.


----------



## momolade (Jan 18, 2008)

_too _kawaii 
it burns my eyes

maybe just a border around the pic (2-3 pixels thinner)

the days look better with out em i think :I

more room to scribble appointments and stuff


----------



## JJ (Jan 18, 2008)

One of the reasons I thought there should be a different font is when I look at the the calendar I'm not drawn to the pictures immediately. It should have a balance.

It's hard to pick a good font, but something softer that's not too harsh and yet not too wimpy either if that makes sense. 

Yeah I agree about a lighter border as well.


----------



## myr (Jan 18, 2008)

missy, can I have January 2008?
I'll draw for that month


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 18, 2008)

karin said:


> curry made an excellent tutorial in the art section
> 
> ill go find it in a minute D:
> 
> ...



Like everyone else, I like the border, too - but also think it should be a little thinner.  Also - it looks like the date boxes are taking up more than half the page, or am I just not good at measuring proportions?

Once we have all the fanart compiled, we can probably coordinate the background color with it so none of them end up annoying cute.



myr said:


> missy, can I have January 2008?
> I'll draw for that month



Make sure you pm me.  It helps to have a record of everyone's request in one place rather than having to search through pages of a thread.  You picked my birthday month


----------



## myr (Jan 18, 2008)

pm done. 
and, since I'm studying graphic design, do you want me to help with the layout?


----------



## Maruta (Jan 18, 2008)

pet said:


> you peeps should also consider the resolution cuz you dont want some pics coming out pixelated, stretched, etc.
> trust me..i have experienced such dissapointments ;_;
> 
> anyone know someone who has experience with printing?



Uh, my expert brother is suggesting, that (depending on the printer) 300/maybe 600 DPI is good. With about 3000/4000 pixels in size. Wether width or height whichever we choose to be the longest part.

And with the layout, personally I like the border version. 1/2 pixels thinner, yes. And the faded part ought to be a bit more transparent. I think it would look better. And the numbers as well. They should be bigger. Not by much, but at least a bit. It makes them easier to be seen from a distance.

font suggestions:


----------



## Morati (Jan 18, 2008)

Pm sent in, Awesome idea 
I'll have September plix as an artist, my birthday month


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 18, 2008)

Maruta said:


> Uh, my expert brother is suggesting, that (depending on the printer) 300/maybe 600 DPI is good. With about 3000/4000 pixels in size. Wether width or height whichever we choose to be the longest part.


300 dpi/600 dpi was what i was thinking too... 

DA has a faq about the whole  thing that might be helpful...depending on what you guys wanna do.

also, i guess y'alls should decide on what file format to save everything as..jpeg, png, etc. DA also has a faq on that. 


lol to whoever's been down voting this thread.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, I was wondring if maybe I could do some artwork if it hasn't already been decided yet? Iv'e got some free time and I'd like to help.


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 18, 2008)

Morati said:


> Pm sent in, Awesome idea
> I'll have September plix as an artist, my birthday month





Kamikaze King said:


> Hey, I was wondring if maybe I could do some artwork if it hasn't already been decided yet? Iv'e got some free time and I'd like to help.



Although we can bring this up to discussion - this is technically a project for the SasuSaku fc.  We only made a separate thread so we wouldn't constantly interrupt other conversation working out details for this project.  But I think the idea is for the fanclub members solely to create the calendar, so it's something our fanclub as a whole produced.  Speak up if other members disagree.

However, if you do like the SasuSaku pairing, and want to become a member, that's another story.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright, just asking. Hope it comes out well.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 18, 2008)

Png 
It's like the ultimate awesome best ever format 

Imma gonna read that FAQ


----------



## momolade (Jan 18, 2008)

myr said:


> pm done.
> and, since I'm studying graphic design, do you want me to help with the layout?



yus


----------



## pet (Jan 19, 2008)

HEY!! has anyone told *nami* about the calendar projectoes?


----------



## myr (Jan 19, 2008)

nami needs to be told.
a.s.a.p.

@karin : alright! 


anyway, I guess for calendar, 300 dpi is enough, 600dpi one will eat big room, and it's harder to be uploaded/downloaded.
unless you used pdf format, but that means you won't be able to edit it..


----------



## pet (Jan 19, 2008)

so have joo told el nami? 8D

edit: nvm, i sent one ;]


----------



## myr (Jan 19, 2008)

I haven't.
will you, pet?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 19, 2008)

^ Are there other artists who are members that we're still missing?



Maruta said:


> Uh, my expert brother is suggesting, that (depending on the printer) 300/maybe 600 DPI is good. With about 3000/4000 pixels in size. Wether width or height whichever we choose to be the longest part.
> 
> And with the layout, personally I like the border version. 1/2 pixels thinner, yes. And the faded part ought to be a bit more transparent. I think it would look better. And the numbers as well. They should be bigger. Not by much, but at least a bit. It makes them easier to be seen from a distance.
> 
> font suggestions:



I do like the pinafore one, but I think it might be a little too feminine.  We do have *some* male members, too. 

I think either of these two might work (I'm also looking at the numbers for ones that aren't too plain):
 <- like this one the most


For the month text, maybe this:

But then again, I'm not very good at coordinating. 

*Edit:* momo, I checked your calendar layout and it looks right except you misspelled August XD.  Except I'd suggest either doing a full notes page at the end instead of specifying one half as addresses, or skipping the note page altogether.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 19, 2008)

I shall work with shrymbo, yay! 

pm coming, peebs


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a question and I'm sorry if it's already been answered or something.

Are we going to be making a real calender with this, putting it together, printing it off then selling it? Or will it be available for free download or something else?

><


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 19, 2008)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> I have a question and I'm sorry if it's already been answered or something.
> 
> Are we going to be making a real calender with this, putting it together, printing it off then selling it? Or will it be available for free download or something else?
> 
> ><



I don't think we're completely settled in on how we're going to package it up.  But so far what seems the most likely is we'll have a digital copy available for download, then everyone who wants a hard copy can take the file to kinkos or a place like it and pay to have it printed out.

But regardless, I want a real SasuSaku calendar to hang on my wall.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2008)

^

Me, too. 

That would be WONDERFUL. <333

I'm excited about this. 



Hm... Mitona's participation would be gold.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 19, 2008)

Not gold, godly


----------



## JJ (Jan 19, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^ Are there other artists who are members that we're still missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think those are some nice fonts. If you're not sure how the guys would feel about it, we should just get Rios or AoshiKun to post here.


----------



## pet (Jan 19, 2008)

nami said she dont think she will cuz she's too lazy


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 19, 2008)

^

Rly? 




Maruta said:


> Not gold, godly



Thanks for correcting me. 

My mistake.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah right, I'm lazier than her


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 19, 2008)

*is happy to hear of the progress*.  I think we're in good shape at this point everyone!  Also for anyone that is in college, check out any on-campus printing services.  At my school, they charged dirt cheap compared to Kinko's to bind and print many a report I had to do.  I saved a mint.


----------



## mednin (Jan 19, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I don't think we're completely settled in on how we're going to package it up.  But so far what seems the most likely is we'll have a digital copy available for download, then everyone who wants a hard copy can take the file to kinkos or a place like it and pay to have it printed out.
> 
> But regardless, I want a real SasuSaku calendar to hang on my wall.



I think maybe we should double check to see if it is safe to download.  This is the only computer I've got and if it gets a virus or something, then I'm screwed, though I really want to have a SakuSasu calender.


----------



## momolade (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont think you need to worry about that 



			
				pet said:
			
		

> nami said she dont think she will cuz she's too lazy



D:

maybe ask her if shed like to submit something shes already drawn


i commissioned rikkuu to draw me something (i havnt heard back in a while ;>_>)  
if it ever gets done ill ask if shed like to submit it for the calendar as well


----------



## mednin (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll be here to comment on pictures ^-^ Sorry, I'm not a wiz. at computers.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 20, 2008)

Whatever anyone has in mind me thinks.

But, of course, each month has a theme. It's like the law  You can't have a 'Summer' SS for December. 

And what about the 'deadline' then? By what month should the calendar be finished?


----------



## Foretold (Jan 20, 2008)

^ I would like to know that too

Is there anyone who wants to do August


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope someone does August It's my birthday month.


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 20, 2008)

^ I hope all the months get filled.  Worse comes to worse, we can see if some people are willing to take two months.  But let's wait a little longer and see if we get more people to sign up.

And I guess I'll get the ball rolling on suggestions:

For the month of April (since it's known for rain showers), I think a cool fanart would be them embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side.  Classic pose and all, but I think it would make a nice calendar page.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 20, 2008)

Mm. 

I like the idea, peebs.

And for June (my birth month ) someone can maybe make an AU. Summer vacation? Nyah? <3 Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts. Woo.


----------



## Aeld (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm working with Lew? 
oh thank fuck for that...    
we're gonna have so much fun 



			
				ek said:
			
		

> And for June (my birth month ) someone can maybe make an AU. Summer vacation? Nyah? <3 Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts. Woo.



i'm listening


----------



## myr (Jan 21, 2008)

> nami said she dont think she will cuz she's too lazy



I believe she's just joking.
lazyness won't produce those smexy artworks of her. 




> And for June (my birth month ) someone can maybe make an AU. Summer vacation? Nyah? <3 Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts. Woo.



make. it.


soo.. the theme is about the seasons? 
I always want to do snowing sasusaku in january..

who do february must have something with chocolate, though


----------



## Maruta (Jan 21, 2008)

oo, valentines day 

Has anyone signed up for November? That's MY b-day month 

Oo, SS in Christmas outfits for December 
Sakura in a little red dress and Sasuke eating tomatoes with his face as red as a tomato


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 21, 2008)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> Mm.
> 
> I like the idea, peebs.
> 
> And for June (my birth month ) someone can maybe make an AU. Summer vacation? Nyah? <3 Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts. Woo.



Oh, I like your idea, too. 



myr said:


> I believe she's just joking.
> lazyness won't produce those smexy artworks of her.
> 
> soo.. the theme is about the seasons?
> ...



The fanart doesn't have to be seasonal, that's just typical calendar stuff.  Feel free to use a suggestion, or whatever you think works. ^^

And I hope you're right about nami



Maruta said:


> Has anyone signed up for November? That's MY b-day month
> 
> Oo, SS in Christmas outfits for December
> Sakura in a little red dress and Sasuke eating tomatoes with his face as red as a tomato



No one has signed up for November yet, but momo agreed to be an artist and take whatever month is left.

And your idea for December is


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jan 21, 2008)

Omigod, dango-chan!  Much Love for being March. My birthday month.

Unfortunately, it's such an in-between month. It's nearly always cold, and April brings out spring. Hm. In-between. I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Foretold (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm thinking a beach theme for August and back to school theme for September.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 21, 2008)

So it'd be one big AU


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 21, 2008)

What can I say?

June is a smexy month. 

(hatches ideas for fanfics)


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll help with the calendar in any way. ^-^ But I gotz 2 join the SasuSaku Fc first. <3


----------



## Foretold (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait can i switch from August to September? If thats not a problem


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 22, 2008)

Jaded Heart said:


> I'll help with the calendar in any way. ^-^ But I gotz 2 join the SasuSaku Fc first. <3



Then go join up and pm me which position/month you want. ^^



Foretold said:


> Wait can i switch from August to September? If thats not a problem



Sure, just please pm me about the change.


----------



## myr (Jan 23, 2008)

peebs or missy, do the artwork needs to be hott?


----------



## Aeld (Jan 23, 2008)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> What can I say?
> 
> June is a smexy month.
> 
> (hatches ideas for fanfics)



so no pressure then 

:S


----------



## The Boss (Jan 23, 2008)

This looks like fun! X3


----------



## Maruta (Jan 23, 2008)

Shoko 

Myr I think it should  As long as it's appropriate enough to be seen by parents


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 23, 2008)

myr said:


> peebs or missy, do the artwork needs to be hott?



I think in this case, make sure you don't flirt with the line of what's "appropriate".  That doesn't mean it still can't be hawt though.


----------



## ali.sa (Jan 24, 2008)

i have an idea for november 

fall leaves, park, benches, fountain, wind, holding hands....

you get the picture? ;]


----------



## myr (Jan 24, 2008)

peebs and maruta : 
I get it 
woops.. nami needs to redeem her passion then ^^'
*still believe she will contribute


shoko :  long time no see!
you wanna join us for this fun?


----------



## kire (Jan 24, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> And since we have a good number of artists already (where are all the volunteers for the other positions?  Come on - for critiquer, all you have to do is make comments!), why don't we start the suggestions for fanart?
> 
> Should we do it by month, or just whatever anyone has in mind for whatever month.  However we do it, I'm going to compile the suggestions for each month and pm them to the group.[/B]


Sounds good, also, if you still need critiquers and photoshopers I will be willing to take on another one of each.



phoenixblood said:


> ^ I hope all the months get filled.  Worse comes to worse, we can see if some people are willing to take two months.  But let's wait a little longer and see if we get more people to sign up.
> 
> And I guess I'll get the ball rolling on suggestions:
> 
> For the month of April (since it's known for rain showers), I think a cool fanart would be them embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side.  Classic pose and all, but I think it would make a nice calendar page.


That sounds nice!  I love the rain!



freakyfreaky133 said:


> i have an idea for november
> 
> fall leaves, park, benches, fountain, wind, holding hands....
> 
> you get the picture? ;]


sounds good..I had a really good idea the other day for october, but I forgot.. I'm thinking something in darker colors, like sasusaku snuggling undercovers in the candle light...I don't know if you all like the idea of costumes like for a halloween theme?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 24, 2008)

kire said:


> Sounds good, also, if you still need critiquers and photoshopers I will be willing to take on another one of each.



Right now I'm still getting more people volunteering each day.  When sign ups stop coming in, then I'll open it up to people who want to do more than one month.  In the meantime, I want to make sure everyone who wants to participate gets a chance before people start taking two months.  But I definitely appreciate if you can take more than one if it's needed.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep up the good work everybody! This is gonna PWN!!!


----------



## myr (Jan 25, 2008)

surely pawn 

anyway, my idea for january 2009 is a new year's eve when sasuke and sakura wearing kimono in a japanese shrine.. (too cheesy?) 
or playing the japanese' pingpong (with sasuke's face full of scratch) 
or them watching fireworks in modern day?

which one do you think is the best?


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2008)

It looks like this is really coming together.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 25, 2008)

myr said:


> surely pawn
> 
> anyway, my idea for january 2009 is a new year's eve when sasuke and sakura wearing kimono in a japanese shrine.. (too cheesy?)
> or playing the japanese' pingpong (with sasuke's face full of scratch)
> ...



OH! I like the first idea better!  Or better yet, Sakura is playing with those little fireworks thingys and Sasuke watches while eating some sort of popsicle ice cream XD

 I can seriously imagine it now.

Sorry I haven't posted here in a while  I'm still trying to figure out what to draw...

Something like winter + love cuz February has V-day in it soo...ice skating? eeh naah. Hmmm...OH! Just the two of them in the park and Sakura is on the swing or something. I don't want Sasuke pushing her though cause it kinda seems OOC. Hmmm....


----------



## kire (Jan 26, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Right now I'm still getting more people volunteering each day.  When sign ups stop coming in, then I'll open it up to people who want to do more than one month.  In the meantime, I want to make sure everyone who wants to participate gets a chance before people start taking two months.  But I definitely appreciate if you can take more than one if it's needed.


Sure thing, just let me know if you need me!!



myr said:


> surely pawn
> 
> anyway, my idea for january 2009 is a new year's eve when sasuke and sakura wearing kimono in a japanese shrine.. (too cheesy?)
> or playing the japanese' pingpong (with sasuke's face full of scratch)
> ...


I too like the first idea best, then the third.



Tomochii-Chan said:


> OH! I like the first idea better!  Or better yet, Sakura is playing with those little fireworks thingys and Sasuke watches while eating some sort of popsicle ice cream XD
> 
> I can seriously imagine it now.
> 
> ...


yeah a bit and Sasuke doesn't like sweet stuff, lol but then again I'm a bit tired of him eating tomatoes
the park idea is good, but the swing is a bit ooc, maybe he could be leaning in to kiss her or like he's trying to whisper something in her ear by a tree as the wind blows..
or I had this idea of a bathtub/hot tub scene with flowers,candles and bubbles and maybe you can throw in a heart shaped box of chocolates..It screams valentines day!


----------



## Aeld (Jan 26, 2008)

myr said:


> surely pawn
> 
> anyway, my idea for january 2009 is a new year's eve when sasuke and sakura wearing kimono in a japanese shrine.. (too cheesy?)
> or playing the japanese' pingpong (with sasuke's face full of scratch)
> ...



God i love you so much...<3 

Kimonos! X3

I need to start thinking about June 
Summer...what does summer mean to someone like sasuke the emo-panda?  Sakura should be trying to get him to do some sort of fun summer activity?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

kire said:


> yeah a bit and Sasuke doesn't like sweet stuff, lol but then again I'm a bit tired of him eating tomatoes
> the park idea is good, but the swing is a bit ooc, maybe he could be leaning in to kiss her or like he's trying to whisper something in her ear by a tree as the wind blows..
> or I had this idea of a bathtub/hot tub scene with flowers,candles and bubbles and maybe you can throw in a heart shaped box of chocolates..It screams valentines day!



Tomato popsicle 



XD
I also imagined them snuggled up together in a couch near a fireplace with hot chocolate XD Sasuke would be of course blushing cause Sakura is leaning her head on his shoulder. But I thought that was more of a Christmas-y type of thing.

Hmmm... 
Oooh...bathtub scene 
I would be embarrassed to post that on the DA and have it in my room if I get the calender...cause well friends of mine from school watch me...

I'll think of something 

*@Shrymmy*
Sasuke watching Sakura playing in the water  lmao
I can imagine it now...

we see his back from the audience and well he's in his natural pose (with his hands interlocked, holding up his chin), and he's gazing at Sakura cause she's in...a BIKINI!? :rofl oh man...I dunno

Sasuke giving Sakura a massage??  WITH SUN TAN LOTION!!! 



the peanutbutter and cracker sticks are getting to me XDDD


----------



## ali.sa (Jan 27, 2008)

kire said:


> sounds good..I had a really good idea the other day for october, but I forgot.. I'm thinking something in darker colors, like sasusaku snuggling undercovers in the candle light...I don't know if you all like the idea of costumes like for a halloween theme?



Halloween 

I think that would be lovely. ;D


----------



## kire (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I don't mind the halloween thing either..as long as Sasuke isn't dressed in something rediculous
don't even get me started on maids uniforms....


----------



## myr (Jan 27, 2008)

> don't even get me started on maids uniforms....


:rofl :rofl :rofl
actually that's agood idea, kire!


I think if the theme is hallowen, sasuke fits the vampire best.
sakura might become witch or the vampire's maiden ^^'


----------



## NessaMoon (Jan 28, 2008)

*pokes head in*  It's not too late to volunteer, is it?  I've already sent a PM to Phoenixblood.  Concept Developer, here.


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 28, 2008)

^ Nope, it's not too late at all!  I added your name, thanks for your help!

You guys are coming up with some really great ideas.  I'll start compiling them this week and pm-ing them to the groups (that we have so far).  Keep those ideas rolling in.


----------



## kurzon (Jan 28, 2008)

Two main things spring to mind as suggestions:

- Sakura and Sasuke fighting together as a team.

- Sakura healing Sasuke post-Itachi fight (and Sasuke looking damn surprised).  [Sakura never got to surprise Sasuke, I think.  He missed all the really good stuff she did.]


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jan 28, 2008)

December not have an artist to draw?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 28, 2008)

T.Mari_Uchiha said:


> December not have an artist to draw?



Nope not yet.  We need *one* more artist....so if anyone wants to bump Nami. 

We also still need a bunch of critiquers and photoshoppers.  I'm probably going to open that up to people who want more than one month soon.


----------



## minimerc (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... you have such a great idea here. If there's anything I can do (expect Photoshop... cause I suck at that), please let me know.

Also about March (my birth month too), there are so many ideas. 1) Sakura's birthday is in March, right? (March 28). 2) White Day is in March (March 14). 3) Doll Festival is in March (If you don't do kimono for the New Year, you can do it here) 4) Snow melting (Spring officially starts March 21, no matter what the weather.)

Hope that helped ^^
~minimerc


----------



## Maruta (Jan 28, 2008)

^ I think of those, White Day would be most appropriate. But what would he give her...


That just means that February(if there will be a Feb) would HAVE to have a V-day theme


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm here if you need me, peebs-sama 


/and vote for Rie!/


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _voting for Rie_ 



    

    

LINK

VOTE *RIE*.
a.k.a. Dark Hope


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 28, 2008)

Maruta said:


> ^ I think of those, White Day would be most appropriate. But what would he give her...
> 
> 
> That just means that February(if there will be a Feb) would HAVE to have a V-day theme



Maybe he picked like a few little flowers for her? Kinda embarrassed looking XD I know it's typical but it's cute X3 Sasuke isn't much of a sweets fan, but he could probably make an exception in order to give some to Sakura probably 

I was thinking some sort of V-day theme, but not SUPER lovey dovey and pink and red everywhere. I wanted to make the scene feel warm, like...under the covers near a fire place warm...with HOT CHOCOLATE! 

I still need some ideas though... I'm running out....


----------



## sonteen12 (Jan 29, 2008)

This project sounds awesome! So many talented ppl are working together. 
Can I join the fun? I wanna draw for August. X3 

ps. already sent a pm to Phoenixblood


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

I have October  

I wanted to draw Sasuke in a maid outfit D:

*is shot*

Vampire Sasuke sounds nice.

So does pirate.


----------



## Maruta (Jan 29, 2008)

So where are we at now?







maid sasuke would be good for a part-time job at a café. what month could that be?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Summer job?


----------



## sonteen12 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm imagining maid Sasuke serving Sakura. and Sakura makes him bend over to pick up a napkin.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 29, 2008)

pirate sasuke


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Something like this:



And I vote for this outfit:





sonteen12 said:


> I'm imagining maid Sasuke serving Sakura. and *Sakura makes him bend over to pick up a napkin*.



then she raeps him


----------



## sonteen12 (Jan 29, 2008)

I second Gab's choice of outfit for Sexuke.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Good


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 29, 2008)

minimerc said:


> Wow... you have such a great idea here. If there's anything I can do (expect Photoshop... cause I suck at that), please let me know.
> 
> Also about March (my birth month too), there are so many ideas. 1) Sakura's birthday is in March, right? (March 28). 2) White Day is in March (March 14). 3) Doll Festival is in March (If you don't do kimono for the New Year, you can do it here) 4) Snow melting (Spring officially starts March 21, no matter what the weather.)
> 
> ...



Appreciate the offer, but you need to be a member of the SasuSaku fc.  I checked and I didn't see you on the list.  If you want to join though, then you're more than welcome to help out. 



Maruta said:


> Uh, my expert brother is suggesting, that (depending on the printer) 300/maybe 600 DPI is good. With about 3000/4000 pixels in size. Wether width or height whichever we choose to be the longest part.
> 
> And with the layout, personally I like the border version. 1/2 pixels thinner, yes. And the faded part ought to be a bit more transparent. I think it would look better. And the numbers as well. They should be bigger. Not by much, but at least a bit. It makes them easier to be seen from a distance.





Cicatriz ESP said:


> 300 dpi/600 dpi was what i was thinking too...
> 
> DA has a faq about the whole  thing that might be helpful...depending on what you guys wanna do.
> 
> ...





myr said:


> nami needs to be told.
> a.s.a.p.
> 
> @karin : alright!
> ...



I need you guys (and whoever else is knowledgeable) to continue this discussion and decide the dpi's, formatting, and anything else for the fanart - and then missy can add it to the front page.

Also, how's the calendar layout going?  That's probably next in line to get all the details figured out.

*Finally, we now have all 12 artists, but we're still lacking in the other two areas.  I am now officially opening those up to those who are interested in doing more than one month (it can be for the same role, or different, doesn't matter).  I'll allow up to three total and see if that will get the rest filled up. ^^*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

I can do that  ^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 29, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...show off moar skin thar Sexuke  lol that's jsut a friggin awesome name for him 
Or he can be Tarzan....he just wears a loincloth 

lmao jkjk XD

OMG SURPRISE ASS RAEPZZ!? *A*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Yes...show off moar skin thar Sexuke  lol that's jsut a friggin awesome name for him



Or maybe as a stripper



*is shot*



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Or he can be Tarzan....he just wears a loincloth



*spits drink*

I'd do tha for the LULZ

God, Sasuke in loincloth

Something like this:





Tomochii-Chan said:


> lmao jkjk XD
> 
> OMG SURPRISE ASS RAEPZZ!? *A*



YES


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG CINNAMON STARS.  

I liek. 






....The idea.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 29, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Or maybe as a stripper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!!  My thoughts exactly 
Even Sai aproves


----------



## sonteen12 (Jan 29, 2008)

^
Sai knows his stuff. 

Any ideas for August, guys? What do they do in Japan during this month anyway...


----------



## Maruta (Jan 30, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Summer *job*?



I read that in all the wrong ways.


I can take up the design for some month 


That discussion will be continued when someone besides me is online


----------



## Morati (Jan 30, 2008)

Just sketched out a concept for september. Got the two lovebirds walking hand in hand (in school uniforms carrying their schoolbags) towards a setting sun. Will that do? 

Are there btw any deadlines set yet? Would be nice to know how much time I have to finish it


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 30, 2008)

Sai always approves Penis. 

Sakura princess?


----------



## Maruta (Jan 30, 2008)

sasuke rapnuzel...?


*shot*


----------



## Maruta (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Mm...ok then.The password-protected idea actually sounds good.



			
				from wiki said:
			
		

> Chrysanthemum Festival (菊の節句, Kiku no Sekku?)
> 
> Date: 9th of September
> 
> ...



on September???


----------



## myr (Jan 31, 2008)

I think we could use PMs to share the link....





@peebs : I can help with photoshop and layouting 

I was doing some experiment eith the layout (since I have some freetime ^^')
I think if we use a pop-style with prime RGB color it will look good. and I know since we expecting to see the art, I think it will be better if the art is the one who dominate the calendar space..

here's my layout trial 
I was using my old sasusaku fanart


layout 01


layout 02


layout 03


----------



## Aeld (Jan 31, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Summer job?




somethings got to fund all those badass capes of his 


@ Myr - you're OBSESSED with vampire!Sasuke


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 31, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> somethings got to fund all those badass capes of his







Maruta said:


> sasuke rapnuzel...?
> 
> 
> *shot*



I approve


----------



## myr (Jan 31, 2008)

@shrym : what are you talking about? he IS a vampire..
sasuke could suck my blood anytime 

sasuke rapnuzel?


----------



## Maruta (Jan 31, 2008)

YES! And Sakura climbing up on his...............hair. To rescue him from the Itachi/Emo/Blindness tower.


----------



## pet (Jan 31, 2008)

yo tengo una pregunta 

for the _themes_ of the month, is the fanclub going to come up with them together or do the people doing the months just think of em?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 31, 2008)

te tengo una respuesta 

I think the FC votes for them


----------



## Aeld (Jan 31, 2008)

myr said:


> @shrym : what are you talking about? he IS a vampire..
> sasuke could suck my blood anytime
> 
> sasuke rapnuzel?



"oh look at me i'm Myr and I hate yaoi"





oh man am i off topic 
So, the FC chooses them? thats good. Pressure is now off to think of hot themes for june (or am i july?!) *checks*
also - i hate photoshopping =_= so do the arteests literally gives coloured linearts or whatnot to their photoshopper?... And then they play with them?


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 31, 2008)

i shall play with you shrym


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 31, 2008)

pet said:


> yo tengo una pregunta
> 
> for the _themes_ of the month, is the fanclub going to come up with them together or do the people doing the months just think of em?





gabzilla said:


> te tengo una respuesta
> 
> I think the FC votes for them



Not quite.  The FC can make lots and lots of suggestions, but ultimately, it's up to the artist to choose what they want - either from the list of suggestions, or whatever they come up with.



shrymmy said:


> So, the FC chooses them? thats good. Pressure is now off to think of hot themes for june (or am i july?!) *checks*
> also - i hate photoshopping =_= so do the arteests literally gives coloured linearts or whatnot to their photoshopper?... And then they play with them?



If you don't want to have to choose - that's what your "Concept Developer" (Peace23 for you) can be used for.  Or if they don't want to make a decision - I guess we [the FC] can choose for you. 



Luna Laverne said:


> i shall play with you shrym







myr said:


> @peebs : I can help with photoshop and layouting
> 
> I was doing some experiment eith the layout (since I have some freetime ^^')
> I think if we use a pop-style with prime RGB color it will look good. and I know since we expecting to see the art, I think it will be better if the art is the one who dominate the calendar space..
> ...



Well, let's get input from more people - personally, I'd like at least a *little* room on the calendar boxes to write stuff in.  Or at least more easily tell what  day of the week it is. XD Also, can I vote against the bright pink? D:

I don't really have anything better to offer though, I'm not artistically creative.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 31, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Not quite.  The FC can make lots and lots of suggestions, but ultimately, it's up to the artist to choose what they want - either from the list of suggestions, or whatever they come up with.



Roger


----------



## Morati (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see the full calendar assembled. It's gonna be hot


----------



## NessaMoon (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been thinking of what to come up for February (Tomochii-chan needs help, I don't know if she does    ) since Sasuke doesn't like sweets.  I guess this could be used for other months if it doesn't work out for February.  

Sakura grows a tomato that's heart shaped and gives it to Sasuke.    If not the tomato itself, them maybe let the tomato vine grow around some heart shaped wire and the tomatoes are growing around it.


----------



## JJ (Jan 31, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Not quite.  The FC can make lots and lots of suggestions, but ultimately, it's up to the artist to choose what they want - either from the list of suggestions, or whatever they come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a nice concept, but I'm not very fond of the font or the bright pink. I think the color needs to be slightly more neutral (I mean we do have guys in our FC too).


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 31, 2008)

I have compiled all the ideas posted in this thread so far:

*And here's an idea for the whole calendar:
Until now, it was kind of like they were already in a relationship, right? How about we develop it more. In January, they're still just part of Team 7 but somehow start to 'hang out'. In Feb. Sakura gives him chocolates and he starts to express his feeling more openly. And so on and on until December, when they might be sitting in front of a fire on a couch (or near a shrine after praying...) and he could propose to her in a way that's 'Sasuke's subtle way'.

So through out the year we see how they go from teammates to lovers*

--

*General:*
-two of them in the park and Sakura is on the swing or something. I don't want Sasuke pushing her though cause it kinda seems OOC
-Sasuke could be leaning in to kiss her or like he's trying to whisper something in her ear by a tree as the wind blows..
-Sakura and Sasuke fighting together as a team
-Sakura healing Sasuke post-Itachi fight (and Sasuke looking damn surprised)
-Sasuke in a loin cloth 
-Sakura grows a tomato that's heart shaped and gives it to Sasuke. If not the tomato itself, them maybe let the tomato vine grow around some heart shaped wire and the tomatoes are growing around it.

*Summer:*
-we see his back from the audience and well he's in his natural pose (with his hands interlocked, holding up his chin), and he's gazing at Sakura cause she's in...a BIKINI!?
-Sasuke giving Sakura a massage??  WITH SUN TAN LOTION

*January:*
-new year's eve when sasuke and sakura wearing kimono in a japanese shrine
-playing the japanese' pingpong (with sasuke's face full of scratch)
-Sakura is playing with those little fireworks thingys and Sasuke watches while eating some sort of popsicle ice cream XD

*February:*
(Note: if we're doing White Day in March, in Japan girl's give guys chocolate for Valentine's)
-something with chocolate
-bathtub/hot tub scene with flowers,candles and bubbles and maybe you can throw in a heart shaped box of chocolates
-Valentine's Day - Sasuke picked like a few little flowers for her
-Sakura makes him the chocolate (she should :< ) and Sasuke doesn't want to eat it, he could still TRY and have his face twisted in some way XD

*March:*
-Sakura's birthday
-White Day (and then Valentine's in Feb.)
-Doll Festival (Girl's Day - match with Boy's Day in May)
-Snow melting

*April:*
-embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side

*May:*
-Boy's Day (match with Girl's Day in March)

*June:*
-AU Summer vacation - Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts

*July:*
-Sasuke's birthday

*August:*
-beach
-Sakura holding a surfing board in one hand, another hand dragging Sasuke, trying to get him into the sea with her. Sasuke shows sign of hesitation in his face, but didn't resist Sakura

*September:*
-back to school
-the two walking hand in hand (in school uniforms carrying their schoolbags) towards a setting sun
-Chrysanthemum Festival

*October:*
-darker colors, like sasusaku snuggling undercovers in the candle light
-Sasuke vampire, Sakura vampire maiden or witch
-Pirate Sasuke

*November:*
-fall leaves, park, benches, fountain, wind, holding hands....

*December:*
-Sakura in a little red dress and Sasuke eating tomatoes with his face as red as a tomato
-snuggled up together in a couch near a fireplace with hot chocolate XD Sasuke would be of course blushing cause Sakura is leaning her head on his shoulder


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 31, 2008)

May has no suggestions....me, pet, and ls are screwed.


----------



## pet (Jan 31, 2008)

^DUDE omfg i know!! we is supa-screwed!
why the hellz did we pick May anyway? i dont even remember...


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Feb 1, 2008)

i dun know...something about something. spring?....cuz y'all didn't want to do april...(losers).


----------



## JJ (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe this would help. There's that strange saying also about April showers bringing May flowers.


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 1, 2008)

-raises hand- If I may give some suggestions...

Hmm...the seasons are different here compared to over there in the US, so I don't really know what to suggest. Assuming July is around summer over there...how about both of them sitting on the porch in a traditional Japanese house (with the obligatory electric fan etc etc) eating shaved ice?

...oh wait! Sasuke's birthday is in July isn't it?  So I guess it could revolve around that...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 1, 2008)

*April:*-embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side

I have a problem.. I cant draw rain  But i like the idea! <3


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 1, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> May has no suggestions....me, pet, and ls are screwed.



Well, Boy's Day is in May.  So you could do a family pic including boys.  But then we should probably do Girl's Day in March to match (which makes Valentine's/White Day difficult.



Magical Amber said:


> -raises hand- If I may give some suggestions...
> 
> Hmm...the seasons are different here compared to over there in the US, so I don't really know what to suggest. Assuming July is around summer over there...how about both of them sitting on the porch in a traditional Japanese house (with the obligatory electric fan etc etc) eating shaved ice?
> 
> ...oh wait! Sasuke's birthday is in July isn't it?  So I guess it could revolve around that...



Yup. ^^ We could do Sakura jumping out of a birthday cake. XD



AiSakuraHana said:


> *April:*-embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side
> 
> I have a problem.. I cant draw rain  But i like the idea! <3



Well, if you like that idea - you could always see if one of the other artists want to help you with the rain part.  This isn't a competition, so you're more than welcome to help each other out.


----------



## Maruta (Feb 1, 2008)

I like the birthday idea 

Oh, and about Valentine's day, even if she makes him the chocolate (she should :< ) and Sasuke doesn't want to eat it, he could still TRY and have his face twisted in some way XD

And here's an idea for the whole calendar:
Until now, it was kind of like they were already in a relationship, right? How about we develop it more. In January, they're still just part of Team 7 but somehow start to 'hang out'. In Feb. Sakura gives him chocolates and he starts to express his feeling more openly. And so on and on until December, when they might be sitting in front of a fire on a couch (or near a shrine after praying...) and he could propose to her in a way that's 'Sasuke's subtle way'.

So through out the year we see how they go from teammates to lovers


----------



## kire (Feb 1, 2008)

myr said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl
> actually that's agood idea, kire!
> 
> 
> ...


Loves the vampire idea!



gabzilla said:


> I have October
> 
> I wanted to draw Sasuke in a maid outfit D:
> 
> ...


YEs it does, but the pirate..I don't know I would need a hot example.



sonteen12 said:


> Any ideas for August, guys? What do they do in Japan during this month anyway...


I will have to think about this..




shrymmy said:


> also - i hate photoshopping =_= so do the arteests literally gives coloured linearts or whatnot to their photoshopper?... And then they play with them?


I would prefer to work with a colored linart as well:sweat



phoenixblood said:


> Well, let's get input from more people - personally, I'd like at least a *little* room on the calendar boxes to write stuff in.  Or at least more easily tell what  day of the week it is. XD Also, can I vote against the bright pink? D:


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *April:*-embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side
> 
> I have a problem.. I cant draw rain  But i like the idea! <3



Maybe you can find a rain brush of some sort?



Maruta said:


> I like the birthday idea
> 
> Oh, and about Valentine's day, even if she makes him the chocolate (she should :< ) and Sasuke doesn't want to eat it, he could still TRY and have his face twisted in some way XD
> 
> ...



That's a really good idea!!! 
It's like...the calender can have the title

*"sasuXsaku: a blossoming love"*
Or developing love...or something like that XD


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Feb 1, 2008)

Maruta said:


> And here's an idea for the whole calendar:
> Until now, it was kind of like they were already in a relationship, right? How about we develop it more. In January, they're still just part of Team 7 but somehow start to 'hang out'. In Feb. Sakura gives him chocolates and he starts to express his feeling more openly. And so on and on until December, when they might be sitting in front of a fire on a couch (or near a shrine after praying...) and he could propose to her in a way that's 'Sasuke's subtle way'.
> 
> So through out the year we see how they go from teammates to lovers



I like this idea.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 1, 2008)

Maruta said:


> I like the birthday idea
> 
> Oh, and about Valentine's day, even if she makes him the chocolate (she should :< ) and Sasuke doesn't want to eat it, he could still TRY and have his face twisted in some way XD
> 
> ...



I like the idea - although that'll take more coordination between our month groups.  Maybe all the Concept Developers can get together and figure out how far along they are each month, and report it back to the artists.

*And I'm happy to announce that all our positions are filled!  So we need to get cracking on working out the remaining details so we can get started and figure out deadlines!*


----------



## Foretold (Feb 1, 2008)

i think it should be a 2009 calendar, since we are already into february, and by the time we are done, we would not get much use out of it, lol.


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Feb 1, 2008)

Foretold said:


> i think it should be a 2009 calendar, since we are already into february, and by the time we are done, we would not get much use out of it, lol.



Yeah, but 2008 is supposed to be the year of SasuSaku.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 1, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *June:*
> -AU Summer vacation - Swimsuits, ice cream, air conditioners, shorts, muscle shirts



I'm glad my ideas got in. 

So do we have all the 12 artists now?

-is out of it-

Nvm. Saw your post, peebs.


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 1, 2008)

cool ^_^......


----------



## myr (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess ;ets stay in 2008, but with january-march (maybe) in 2009..



> And here's an idea for the whole calendar:
> Until now, it was kind of like they were already in a relationship, right? How about we develop it more. In January, they're still just part of Team 7 but somehow start to 'hang out'. In Feb. Sakura gives him chocolates and he starts to express his feeling more openly. And so on and on until December, when they might be sitting in front of a fire on a couch (or near a shrine after praying...) and he could propose to her in a way that's 'Sasuke's subtle way'.
> 
> So through out the year we see how they go from teammates to lovers


WHAT A GREAT IDEA! 
but if we still want to have 2008 (cause it'll be sasusaku year! XD ), maybe we could have their journey begin in april/may... ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 2, 2008)

myr said:


> I guess ;ets stay in 2008, but with january-march (maybe) in 2009..
> 
> 
> WHAT A GREAT IDEA!
> but if we still want to have 2008 (cause it'll be sasusaku year! XD ), maybe we could have their journey begin in april/may... ?



Ok, how about this then.  Our calendar will start in April following the line of reasoning that the school year starts in April, and that's how phone books are printed, and January, February, and March will be 2009?

As long as I can come up with some sort of reasoning for it, I'm fine with splitting the calendar not in the usual January - December. ^^

And then it sounds like we have out deadline being before April.  Can we get at least 1st drafts of all the fanarts by...say, February 10th?  That way people can make comments on them (don't forget to coordinate with your Concept Developer!) and then maybe take another two weeks to make any adjustments and finalize it so that the Photoshopper has time to take over, and maybe come back with any suggestions for changes, and figure out colors. Plus we have to make sure it flows well from month to month.

I also looking into file sharing a bit more - YouSendIt has an option for password protection, so I guess we'll go with that.  Then people can request the password via pm, and we'll trust it won't get spread around.  Does that sound good to everyone?

We also need to work on our calendar layout, font and stuff like that while the Artists get moving so we have something for the Photoshoppers to put the art into. XD

Please please please generate ideas for this and hopefully we'll come up with something we all agree on.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 2, 2008)

eK your new avy is giving me fuzzies before bedtime 

all the summer ideas rawk!! :atreyu I like the sun-tan-lotioning-massingy one suggested  i think i could rustle up something of that ILK 

*is like... super-in-love-with-everyone here *

@ Lew - Play with me! "You're the king and, i'm you're queeeen, BITCH!" (:atreyu)


----------



## minimerc (Feb 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *April:*-embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side
> 
> I have a problem.. I cant draw rain  But i like the idea! <3



You can either:
1) Ask for help with drawing the rain
2) Draw them soaking wet with the umbrella discarded as if the rain stopped. (implied showers)
3) Ask to have the rain photoshopped in.



phoenixblood said:


> Ok, how about this then.  Our calendar will start in April following the line of reasoning that the school year starts in April, and that's how phone books are printed, and January, February, and March will be 2009?
> 
> As long as I can come up with some sort of reasoning for it, I'm fine with splitting the calendar not in the usual January - December. ^^



I was thinking the same thing with a April-March calendar.
~minimerc


----------



## Needless2say (Feb 2, 2008)

Suggestion:
For the months, can we do a cute little quote at the side.
Like for April, Its a sort of rainy month so a quote to match that will be something like this.

"If I were the rain, could I connect with someone heart, as rain can unite the eternally separeted Earth and Sky?"  that quote is from bleach btw but it works well with sasusaku!


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I also looking into file sharing a bit more - YouSendIt has an option for password protection, so I guess we'll go with that.  Then people can request the password via pm, and we'll trust it won't get spread around.  Does that sound good to everyone?


I highly suggest using MediaFire for file sharing, they have option for password-protected file too, plus unlimited download. If you make an account, they'll keep your file as long as you don't delete it yourself, and you'll get to have folders and manage your files easily. (I think this is one of the best sites I've ever used, and I've used A LOT of them)
I heard YouSendIt has a limit for 25 downloads, and they delete your file if it becomes inactive after awhile...

*EDIT:*
I came up with an idea for August:
_Sakura holding a surfing board in one hand, another hand dragging Sasuke, trying to get him into the sea with her. Sasuke shows sign of hesitation in his face, but didn't resist Sakura._ 
I think it would be cute, kinda like "Sasuke, let's go do something fun instead of being depressed all the time!" Or something along that line. ^^
What do you all think?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello! I've made the image for november. here is the link in NF 
Here's the MU that I found for all else who are hated by SS

and the DA one 

I hope you guys like it.

SasuSaku forever!


----------



## dango-chan (Feb 3, 2008)

UWA--- *is so behind*

Okay, I have like the ideas for March so I'm glad I picked that month (I completely forgot about Sakura's brithday and the Doll Festival and stuff....thought those were in April...huh...)

FEB 10?! Well, I'm pretty good at getting ideas in fast, but that is the day after my birthday (feb 9); I'll try to get some ideas in. Do you want like sketches of ideas by then? Or solid clean lineart?


----------



## Maruta (Feb 3, 2008)

Hm..feb 10. Since there's no ready ideas for July, can I think it out myself?


So the calendar would start in March?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 3, 2008)

Needless2say said:


> Suggestion:
> For the months, can we do a cute little quote at the side.
> Like for April, Its a sort of rainy month so a quote to match that will be something like this.
> 
> "If I were the rain, could I connect with someone heart, as rain can unite the eternally separeted Earth and Sky?"  that quote is from bleach btw but it works well with sasusaku!



I like the quote idea.  I guess we'll have to come up with them as the fanart is done.



sonteen12 said:


> I highly suggest using MediaFire for file sharing, they have option for password-protected file too, plus unlimited download. If you make an account, they'll keep your file as long as you don't delete it yourself, and you'll get to have folders and manage your files easily. (I think this is one of the best sites I've ever used, and I've used A LOT of them)
> I heard YouSendIt has a limit for 25 downloads, and they delete your file if it becomes inactive after awhile...



MediaFire it is 



nefer_sbedjieb said:


> Hello! I've made the image for november. here is the link in NF link
> 
> and the DA one
> 
> ...



It looks really nice!  Just one comment - if this is for November, shouldn't the leaves be yellow/orange/red?  Cherry blossoms are in April.  Of course, if you want to keep the fanart as is, I'm sure that's something you photoshopper (Tenshi Sakura) can brush over for fall colors, if you don't mind.  Also, make sure you share this with your Concept Developer (freakyfreaky133) for feedback!



dango-chan said:


> UWA--- *is so behind*
> 
> Okay, I have like the ideas for March so I'm glad I picked that month (I completely forgot about Sakura's brithday and the Doll Festival and stuff....thought those were in April...huh...)
> 
> FEB 10?! Well, I'm pretty good at getting ideas in fast, but that is the day after my birthday (feb 9); I'll try to get some ideas in. Do you want like sketches of ideas by then? Or solid clean lineart?



Just a sketch.  I want you guys to get lots of feedback as you go, so don't worry about making finished products yet.  These are also rough target dates, don't worry if you're off by a few days or anything.  I'm just trying to get things moving in steps.



Maruta said:


> Hm..feb 10. Since there's no ready ideas for July, can I think it out myself?
> 
> 
> So the calendar would start in March?



I think some of the ideas were specifically for July, but since they were all general summer, and other summer months didn't have suggestions, I just made a "Summer" category - so you can look there for ideas (just make sure you pm the other summer month artists to make sure you guys don't use the same idea).  At the same time, no one has to use these suggestions - they're just to help you out, so you can come up with something yourself regardless. 

And the calendar will start in April (like the Japanese school year).


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 3, 2008)

Whew! A lot of pages to catch up on, but I'm really excited!  I'm so happy this is underway. Dango and I were already talking, so, I'm


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I like the quote idea.  I guess we'll have to come up with them as the fanart is done.



I would love to work on the quotes if you let me 
I have tons of quotes already saved which I think could go wonderfully well with this calender 

EDIT= shrymmy where are you! 
Tata has candy if shrymmy shows up


----------



## Needless2say (Feb 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I like the quote idea.  I guess we'll have to come up with them as the fanart is done.



  

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 3, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> I would love to work on the quotes if you let me
> I have tons of quotes already saved which I think could go wonderfully well with this calender
> 
> EDIT= shrymmy where are you!
> Tata has candy if shrymmy shows up



Great!  Then you've just volunteered to keep track of the quotes for each month.  You can post what you've come up with as the art comes out, and we can help fill in the rest.


----------



## Needless2say (Feb 3, 2008)

Suggestion: for the calendar thing can there be like extras , like maybe one or two pages of fanart that does not have to go with the theme of the months, just a little something something for people who wants to see more pretty arts 

hehehe.

I wouldn't mind volunteering for that


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Great!  Then you've just volunteered to keep track of the quotes for each month.  You can post what you've come up with as the art comes out, and we can help fill in the rest.



You sound like I just volunteered to be the one to go into a volcano 
But I would be glad to do it and of course I'll do my best to keep track  

Shrymmy I know where your hiding


----------



## Austeria (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey I think for April... instead of:


> embracing in the rain, an umbrella resting upside down cast away to the side


 We should do a cherry blossom theme instead. Because April is the month when they have cherry blossom festivals in Japan.

And I think Japanese students get back to school in April instead of September.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 3, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Hey I think for April... instead of:
> We should do a cherry blossom theme instead. Because April is the month when they have cherry blossom festivals in Japan.
> 
> And I think Japanese students get back to school in April instead of September.



True, we should probably do cherry blossoms in April in the rain. *still hopes for the rain scene for some month*


----------



## minimerc (Feb 4, 2008)

Japan's rainy season is not the same as ours. Maybe have rain during May or June?



Yeah, the school year in Japan ends in March and starts in April.
~minimerc


----------



## Aeld (Feb 4, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> I would love to work on the quotes if you let me
> I have tons of quotes already saved which I think could go wonderfully well with this calender
> 
> EDIT= shrymmy where are you!
> Tata has candy if shrymmy shows up



CANDY!!!! 

i mean... ahem... hows it going everyone? What have we concluded from our weekly business meeting? 

[edit] i sketched out a few quick things this morning...But...my parents scanner is broken, and i dunno how to fix it . The nearest scanner is a 15 minute train ride away in Peterborough library, so anything i scan will have to be the un-erotic versions


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 5, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> CANDY!!!!
> 
> i mean... ahem... hows it going everyone? What have we concluded from our weekly business meeting?
> 
> [edit] i sketched out a few quick things this morning...But...my parents scanner is broken, and i dunno how to fix it . The nearest scanner is a 15 minute train ride away in Peterborough library, so anything i scan will have to be the un-erotic versions



Yes I have found you 
No one can resist my candy offering 

As for the rain...I actually had an idea involving rain which if shrymmy wishes I will send her the idea and see how she feels about it 
I will make sure to find all my cherry blossom quotes and choose the best one for april based on what I see the image depicts  ...
So well see how it goes


----------



## Aeld (Feb 5, 2008)

LOOKIT WHAT PEACE SUGGESTED!! 



> -Sasuke and Sakura at the beach with Sakura wearing a white dress (like the one im wearing now xD) and Sasuke wearing a normal outfit (we can make him shirtless if you really want it =p). They would be looking at the sunset and Sakura's head would be set on his shoulder.
> 
> -We could have like a spread of summer pictures, with the middle one being of Sasuke and Sakura at the bonfire asleep together.
> 
> ...



All these are amazing...I cant choose 
I cant not scan anything for a whole week, i'll have to catch the train to peterborough library in a few days and pay the £5... (FIVE QUID! ) to scan in some sketches for the lunabear/peace/peebs stamp of approval

seriouslah, i need help choosing, cos i love all those ideas ...mine were all smutty


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Feb 5, 2008)

> -Sasuke and Sakura at the beach, having Sakura realizing she had forgot to put on sunscreen, while Sasuke pokes her with his finger saying "your like a tomato".
> 
> -Having Sasuke and Sakura floating in the water and there's a underwater shot of them holding each others fingers.



These two are my favorite suggestions. :3


----------



## pet (Feb 5, 2008)

april *showers* bring may *flowers* 

my 2 cents 0_0


----------



## Aeld (Feb 5, 2008)

Sauce cosplaying a sakura flower is my suggestion on that one...


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, this one gets my vote:


> -Sasuke and Sakura in a field of flowers, with Sakura blowing a dandelion which goes into Sasuke's face as he smirks and raises a hand to block the pedals.



Sasuke is compared to a lion...dandelion...yeah...

Plus I just want to see his faced a little scrunched with a smirk underneath from the fuzzies being in his face.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 7, 2008)

been sketching...honest 
scanning on monday


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 7, 2008)

> -Having Sasuke and Sakura floating in the water and there's a underwater shot of them holding each others fingers.



!!

I third this!


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 7, 2008)

^Fourth'ed  It's such a cute idea.

Or maybe, if we want to take it further...how about an underwater kiss? :3 I saw a picture with something like this...it worked quite well.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 7, 2008)

I made a sketch during class of what I was gonna draw. I'm not gonna scan it yet though cuz I'm lazy and busy with schoolwork

*cough*

Well, mine's feb. And I deciding to do a V-day theme (duh). Here's how the pic is like. I'll try to decribe it the best I can.

Sasuke and Sakura are facing each other in a winter snowy night. One of Sakura's hands are holding Sasuke's hands, which is holding a little present for him. Sakura giggles because of Sasuke slightluy blushing and being embarrassed X3 His scarf covers half his face, like he's trying to hide in the blush (which is seriously isn't working XDD)

I know the description sucks. I'll try scanning my sketch tomorrow. (btw, it's behind one of my Global worksheets XDD)

Love the quotes idea guys!  and this idea


> -Having Sasuke and Sakura floating in the water and there's a underwater shot of them holding each others fingers.


I can seriously iamgine it now  But that'll be hard to do


----------



## kire (Feb 8, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I highly suggest using MediaFire for file sharing, they have option for password-protected file too, plus unlimited download. If you make an account, they'll keep your file as long as you don't delete it yourself, and you'll get to have folders and manage your files easily. (I think this is one of the best sites I've ever used, and I've used A LOT of them)
> I heard YouSendIt has a limit for 25 downloads, and they delete your file if it becomes inactive after awhile...
> 
> *EDIT:*
> ...


Its not too bad, but it seems familiar..



nefer_sbedjieb said:


> Hello! I've made the image for november. here is the link in NF Defenders of The Stars
> 
> and the DA one DatteBayo- Bleach 159 pt2
> 
> ...


omg I LOVE IT!!!, but i agree with what someone said, that the background should be more fall like..




Needless2say said:


> Suggestion: for the calendar thing can there be like extras , like maybe one or two pages of fanart that does not have to go with the theme of the months, just a little something something for people who wants to see more pretty arts
> 
> hehehe.
> 
> I wouldn't mind volunteering for that


I likith this idear!


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 8, 2008)

@kire I'm only good with coming up with SasuSaku angst-pic ideas...  I think I need some help with my month(August)
 Well, I'll sketch a few pics by Feb. 10th


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 8, 2008)

Magical Amber said:


> Or maybe, if we want to take it further...how about an underwater kiss? :3 I saw a picture with something like this...it worked quite well.



Do you know how friggin' *HAWT* that would be?

If it was drawn with extra TLC and dedication?

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well the underwater idea was actually one of my least favorite and seemed to be one of the toughest of my ideas 
But it seems to be popular 
I'll talk to shrymmy and Luna about it ^_^
Depending on what we decide is best along with peebs opinion, we'll let you guys know 
If we don't do it, maybe sonteen12 would like to do it since she has August  

Shrymmy, Luna come out come out 
-makes candy_shrymmy and luna trap- 


Also I've emailed nefer with quotes for her november picture :risu
I'll let you guys know what we choose for that month..
Unless you want it to be a surprise 
(peebs I'll pm you with the possible quotes once nefer gets back to me )


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 9, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> Well the underwater idea was actually one of my least favorite and seemed to be one of the toughest of my ideas
> But it seems to be popular
> I'll talk to shrymmy and Luna about it ^_^
> Depending on what we decide is best along with peebs opinion, we'll let you guys know
> If we don't do it, maybe sonteen12 would like to do it since she has August


I don't think I can draw a scene of that level and make it look good. Well, even if I can, it will probably take like ages to perfect it. Best of luck to you guys though if you're doing it. 

I just got tons of awesome ideas for August from my team, now I'll be sketching like mad over the weekends.


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 9, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I don't think I can draw a scene of that level and make it look good. Well, even if I can, it will probably take like ages to perfect it. Best of luck to you guys though if you're doing it.
> 
> I just got tons of awesome ideas for August from my team, now I'll be sketching like mad over the weekends.



Lol sonteen...
Yes it is hard, which is why I'll have to talk to shrymmy about it 
Best of luck with your month! X3
I can't wait to see what August will bring


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 9, 2008)

*Breaking news!!  Momo (karin) doesn't think she'll have time to do her calendar fanart (December).  She's still going to try to make one, but is someone willing to take her spot and draw one just in case she doesn't - or if you just want to definitely take over, she said that was fine, too.  I'd prefer to get someone new so we have 12 different artists/styles, but if no one else is willing, we'll have to take a duplicate.  Please pm me.  Thank you!

Edit: The position has been filled, thanks! ^^*



Peace23 said:


> Well the underwater idea was actually one of my least favorite and seemed to be one of the toughest of my ideas
> But it seems to be popular
> I'll talk to shrymmy and Luna about it ^_^
> Depending on what we decide is best along with peebs opinion, we'll let you guys know
> ...



Don't depend on me for opinions so much, I'm very artistically disinclined!  I'm sure you and Luna have much better advice than I could come up with.  I liked the dandelion idea best, but no one else did D:

And just keep me posted about the quotes.  I have the group lists saved, so it's easy for me to pm them out to everyone.



sonteen12 said:


> I don't think I can draw a scene of that level and make it look good. Well, even if I can, it will probably take like ages to perfect it. Best of luck to you guys though if you're doing it.
> 
> I just got tons of awesome ideas for August from my team, now I'll be sketching like mad over the weekends.



Great to hear your team helped you out!  That's why I created them. ^^

--

Are we still going to try to create a progression of relationship throughout the calendar, or does this seem too hard?  Please give feedback/suggestions!

We also need a layout - please help out!  I'm seriously useless for stuff like this! D:


----------



## ali.sa (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, I thought up more suggestions for November:

-In a park where there are a bunch of fall colored leaves everywhere. Sakura accidentally tripping over a root, about to fall into a huge pile of leaves and pulling Sasuke along with her. 

-Sakura holding a turkey suit, suggesting for Sasuke to wear it and Sasuke is turning away, blushing.

-A festival, Sakura in a kimono and Sasuke in a yukata. Walking side by side, a big turkey toy in Sakura's arms. Sakura is looking at Sasuke and thanking him and Sasuke is looking straight ahead of him and smirking.

 I'll think up some more later.


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Calendar layout*

Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!


*Spoiler*: _Previews_ 




I guess the final calendar would probably be a wall calendar(?) The dotted line in the center suggests where the fold will be. I based this on a staple-bind wall calendar, not ring-bind calendar. Artworks used belong to the artists who drew them, not me. 

Please click on the images for close-up.



This one is for March, Sakura's birth month. So, I chose her color, pink, as the theme. And march is supposed to be for 2009 calendar year, but I realized that when I finished the whole numbering thing... orz 
I thought it'd be nice for the calendar to highlight certain dates and holidays that SasuSaku fans would want to know and be posted.(ex. Sakura's birthday, Sasuke's birthday, White Day, etc.)



This one is for July, Sasuke's birth month. I chose the layout color according to the fanart pic this time. I think I'm not very good at picking colors...


----------



## kire (Feb 9, 2008)

> -In a park where there are a bunch of fall colored leaves everywhere. Sakura accidentally tripping over a root, about to fall into a huge pile of leaves and pulling Sasuke along with her.


Thats cute


> -Sakura holding a turkey suit, suggesting for Sasuke to wear it and Sasuke is turning away, blushing.


I'm blushing for Sasuke
Sasuke in a turkey suit..its just not right, lol.



> -A festival, Sakura in a kimono and Sasuke in a yukata. Walking side by side, a big turkey toy in Sakura's arms. Sakura is looking at Sasuke and thanking him and Sasuke is looking straight ahead of him and smirking.



could be interesting..



sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...


I would prefer a wall calender..
They look good, but I do have to say I'm not a fan of the color used for july..I think maybe a maroon color or navy color would go with that pic..
But yes I like the idea of highlighting certain days!  we should do that.


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 9, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...



I love it 
Though I would prefer a wall calender ^_^ 
Color wise I think we need to create a pattern that doesn't clash and is coherent with the art on that page...
So I think we should start discussing that or some may start suggesting color patterns 
Also, I think that maybe a thin boarder around the picture or just the top page of each month where the art is so that the color below doesn't make the top seem unfinished...
But its so pretty, I loved it 
Thank you for doing it, you did an awesome job 

@Peebs your opinion is important and your advice is awesome  

@Freaky Im not positive, but hasn't nefer has already made the art for november? 
I love the ideas though 
 -In a park where there are a bunch of fall colored leaves everywhere. Sakura accidentally tripping over a root, about to fall into a huge pile of leaves and pulling Sasuke along with her. 
Thats my favorite


----------



## dango-chan (Feb 9, 2008)

Sonteen: GRAET LAYOUT 

Blargh I have been been so busy with my brithday, I can't meet the sketch deadline today.... I'll try to get it in tomorrow or Monday, but I definitely have good ideas. Especially b/c when I was at the mall today I passed by a Sanrio store and they had new merchandise for Hello Kitty as Girl's Day stuff on March 3rd. So I was thinking something along the lines of Sasuke and Sakura at a festival...?

Oh, and what day is Sakura's birthday?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Looking forward to it then. 



sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...



I like this - but I agree with Peace - it looks unfinished on top.  We could probably just add the color/pattern up there, too (and leave quote/month text area white?).  And I think a border around the picture would make it look more finished.

If I can also suggest - I like how momo (karin) had included the fanart faded back in the calendar dates section (click here).  We can still do that - and to highlight the special dates, place an outline around the box instead of shading it maybe.

Myr has also posted a layout.  Please review all three of these and say which one you think would work best so far, or describe a combination of part from each.



Peace23 said:


> I love it
> Though I would prefer a wall calender ^_^
> Color wise I think we need to create a pattern that doesn't clash and is coherent with the art on that page...
> So I think we should start discussing that or some may start suggesting color patterns
> ...



It is not! 

And we can help figure out colors/patterns once we have the colored fanart as they're posted. ^^


----------



## kire (Feb 10, 2008)

Well of all the layouts, I really like momo's the best
I agree, the colors and patterns need to wait until the fanarts are finished

And happy birthday dango-chan


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 10, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...




I LOVE IT! X3
I love the font you used  Though it seems like it's missing something...maybe try adding a few different photoshop brushes?? (I kinda whored out in downloading a lot from different sites  So now I'm obsessed with them )
Or a faded background? Kinda like Momo's


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 10, 2008)

@Peebs: Is too 

As for which we should use, sonteen's is my favorite 
Maybe though, we could use sonteen's layout but use momo's idea for the faded picture and with the boarder only a bit thinner ....

@Dango-chan Happy Birthday! 
And Sakura's birthday is on March 28th


----------



## ali.sa (Feb 10, 2008)

@Peace: I'm checking in with nefer right now. 
I'm excited to see what nefer has drawn.


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 11, 2008)

I edited the calendar layout according to the comments. ^^ Please see if it's alright. 



*Spoiler*: _Preview_ 




Please click to see close-up. Art used here is by


----------



## kire (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks really good, me likey


----------



## Aerin (Feb 11, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I edited the calendar layout according to the comments. ^^ Please see if it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one, Myr's is great too, but it's seems more practical (does this word exist ?  ) to have some space to write dates or others things. And sonteen's one sum up what I like about's Momo's one, but with something more.

I like the quote idea.


----------



## Maruta (Feb 11, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I edited the calendar layout according to the comments. ^^ Please see if it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..I don't like the border 
I think it was better when there was none. Or if it's gray with about 70% opacity.
And the numbers should be bigger. So you can see them better.


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Feb 11, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I edited the calendar layout according to the comments. ^^ Please see if it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this. x3
But I agree with_ Maruta_ about the border thing - I just think it sticks out too much. Maybe feather the edges...?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 11, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I edited the calendar layout according to the comments. ^^ Please see if it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it 
But...somehow the white space looks so...empty? Because, in Momo's, there was like this faded cherry blossom background. It looks nice but I don't think the background should be EXACTLY like Momo's. I'm not sure 

But I agree with the border part, it seemed to look better without it or maybe a faded one perhaps?


----------



## Aeld (Feb 11, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...



dude those are awesome 
UNDERWATER!?  you guys, thats like...grrr....i'll givitago


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 11, 2008)

^I have to hand it to yah Shrymmy. That's pretty ahrd to draw  With the perspective and all. That would be a pain in the ass to do


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 12, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Everyone, I made a calendar layout for our project. Some feedback please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Previews_
> ...


I love the layout!  I think it looks better without the border, but something in the middle (border with low opacity) would probably be good too.

And I'm glad it's a wall calendar.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 12, 2008)

Nightmistress posted a picture that someone colored (which was by Nami) and I thought the background was cool looking  SO I thought maybe something like in the white space but with low capacity?

Link removed


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 12, 2008)

^I agree, although I think it should be the same pattern from the lower section for around the fanart, and just leaving a band of white space across the quote and month title.  Or we can always use the cherry blossom pattern, but we should match the color to the background of the lower half.

What about that?

(And great discussion guys, keep it up!)

*@Shyrrmy -* I'd say it's better to go with something you're more comfortable with.  It's better to have a less difficult, but really well drawn fanart, than a more challenging one that may not look as good, or you may run into issues and have to start over with a different idea and be crunched for time, or just plain give you headaches trying to do it.  Just my recommendation though.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 12, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *@Shyrrmy -* I'd say it's better to go with something you're more comfortable with.  It's better to have a less difficult, but really well drawn fanart, than a more challenging one that may not look as good, or you may run into issues and have to start over with a different idea and be crunched for time, or just plain give you headaches trying to do it.  Just my recommendation though.




You always give me a headache peebs 

*Spoiler*: _:_ 



 OF LOVE 



Oy. Thats crap that Momo cant do her month  I'll PM her a picture of my bare behind  that'll whip her into shape

On the plus side i sent Ihatecollege a note on D.A demanding she come by and say hello, hopefully i can molest ask her if she wants to do some shizzle, my nizzle

@ Peace / Lunargh -  i love you guys, scanning soon


----------



## ihatecollege (Feb 12, 2008)

HI ELVIS LADY

Ms. Shrymmy is making me do this...

If there are any months available, I'll gladly take a spot. 

See how happy I am?? D:

DANG YOU HO I LOVE ONLY MYSELF

EDIt- Hey, my post count went up!! SCORE


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry Kire for not answering your pm >__>

My sketch is finished, I'll try to finish the pic for next week >___>

That layour is love, sonteen.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 12, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> HI ELVIS LADY
> 
> Ms. Shrymmy is making me do this...
> 
> ...



...I just click my fingers and you come runnin'


----------



## ihatecollege (Feb 12, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> ...I just click my fingers and you come runnin'



COUGH COUGH Bite me D:

AHaha no really.

Anyway, I just checked the front page of this thread. Are you sure you need more people to help? I don't want to be all intruding and stuff.

I don't mind really and a calender would be fun to make and stuff.. Anyway, I'll leave it to you to organize stuff on behalf of me 'cause I'm so great like that. Let me know.

*dodges bricks and pitchforks*


----------



## Aeld (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah dont worry about that, it probably just hasnt been updated by Peebs yet (either that or i've made a tit out of myself once again )

I want you onboard  with your elite uber pageviews of DOOM you are NEEDED in this calender


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 12, 2008)

Done with my sketch also ^__^ I was PMing Nessa about the idea and said it was good ^__^ Hopefully I'll be able to finish it before February ends :sweat Then again, I have a whole week of no school 

*is a lazybum*


----------



## ihatecollege (Feb 12, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> Ah dont worry about that, it probably just hasnt been updated by Peebs yet (either that or i've made a tit out of myself once again )
> 
> I want you onboard  with your elite uber pageviews of DOOM you are NEEDED in this calender



...It's not that many compared to other people (but it helps when you completely whore yourself out to one of the most popular fandoms on teh internat). But enough about me 

Anyway, you know where I am so you can just fill me out on details when they're through and through


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 12, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> COUGH COUGH Bite me D:
> 
> AHaha no really.
> 
> ...



Actually, Needless2say already said she'd take December.  I'm sure we can find something for you to do if you want to help.  Maybe you could design our front/back cover?  I was thinking we could either do a collage of all the fanart, or vote and the fanart with the most votes gets featured on the cover.  So you'll have to wait on the fanart part.  Or even we could use a colored manga scene.  That could be nice.

Does that sound like something you'd want to do?  Or should I keep thinking of something else? >.>



shrymmy said:


> Ah dont worry about that, it probably just hasnt been updated by Peebs yet (either that or i've made a tit out of myself once again )
> 
> I want you onboard  with your elite uber pageviews of DOOM you are NEEDED in this calender



Is being a tit such a bad thing?  Liked your 'headache of love' thing earlier XD


----------



## ihatecollege (Feb 13, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Actually, Needless2say already said she'd take December.  I'm sure we can find something for you to do if you want to help.  Maybe you could design our front/back cover?  I was thinking we could either do a collage of all the fanart, or vote and the fanart with the most votes gets featured on the cover.  So you'll have to wait on the fanart part.  Or even we could use a colored manga scene.  That could be nice.
> 
> Does that sound like something you'd want to do?  Or should I keep thinking of something else? >.>
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, graphic design on PS is most certainly not my forte.. 

(This is also the reason I lack the ability to draw backrounds ._.)

So, if by designing the cover, you mean butcher - then I'm up for it  

But then if everyone should decide on using the colored manga scene for the cover, I've got a lot more confidence in my coloring skills than I do my everyday drawing ones haha. Sort of. 

One last question BTW - are you guys planning to sell this when the project all comes together in the end or is it going to be like open distribution (as in anyone can DL it)?


----------



## kire (Feb 13, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Sorry Kire for not answering your pm >__>
> 
> My sketch is finished, I'll try to finish the pic for next week >___>
> 
> That layour is love, sonteen.



No problem
I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 13, 2008)

I made some changes to the layout again. ^^" Are you guys tired of this yet? XD

Changes made:
- lighter border around fanart
- made the numbers more visible
- added simple BG texture



*Spoiler*: _Preview without texture_ 











As you can see, I'm not very good with texture/pattern stuff... So if anyone is willing to help with editing the layout, please tell me and I'll pm you the Photoshop file of it.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 13, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I made some changes to the layout again. ^^" Are you guys tired of this yet? XD
> 
> Changes made:
> - lighter border around fanart
> ...



I like the changes, and the texture looks good to me


----------



## Morati (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice lay outs, good job on them. I just finished my sketch for september and I kept it school-orientated because well...I like to keep things simple for myself. Will try to finish it up soon, though I'm drowning in work right now


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 13, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Ok, let's put it up for vote:
> 
> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> -Favorite month fanart (by vote)
> ...


I vote for "favorite month fanart"


----------



## Maruta (Feb 13, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I made some changes to the layout again. ^^" Are you guys tired of this yet? XD
> 
> Changes made:
> - lighter border around fanart
> ...




sorry to bother you again, but IMO something still doesn't feel right with the border 
Maybe thicker...I dunno...
Can you send me the .psd (or whichever program file you're using to make it) so I can mess around with it a bit? 


phoenixblood said:


> Ok, let's put it up for vote:
> 
> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> *-Favorite month fanart (by vote)*


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 13, 2008)

Maruta said:


> sorry to bother you again, but IMO something still doesn't feel right with the border
> Maybe thicker...I dunno...
> Can you send me the .psd (or whichever program file you're using to make it) so I can mess around with it a bit?


Will do. ^^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 13, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I made some changes to the layout again. ^^" Are you guys tired of this yet? XD
> 
> Changes made:
> - lighter border around fanart
> ...



I like the background texture for the first one the best ^__^

And for the cover thing...hmmm...well I'm not sure yet really. Maybe if some one gives in more ideas it'll help?


----------



## Aeld (Feb 13, 2008)

sonteen those layouts are lush! 
you guys are so clever


----------



## momolade (Feb 13, 2008)

i vote coloured manga panel for the cover so we dont have to play favourites

and a collage would look messy :<


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 13, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Ok, let's put it up for vote:
> 
> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> -Favorite month fanart (by vote)
> ...


 
I would have to go with the colored manga panel.  Since we're all SasuSaku, it would not be terribly difficult to vote on which panel [ s ] to use.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 14, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Ok, let's put it up for vote:
> 
> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> -Colored manga panel




Too hard to choose beetween beautiful fanarts...


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the new textured layout, sonteen! I have to go with the first one, I think it fits the 'theme' the best.



phoenixblood said:


> Ok, let's put it up for vote:
> 
> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> -Favorite month fanart (by vote)
> ...


I'm torn between a favorite month fanart and a colored manga panel. While I think a favorite month fanart would best represent the calendar as a whole, I think it would be hard for some people to choose and there might be hurt feelings if a fanart wasn't chosen. :<

A colored manga panel would really get everyone into the SasuSaku spirit but it may look a bit out of place (might just be me though :/).

If I had to choose...I guess I'll go with everyone else and say a colored manga panel.


----------



## kire (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess I would go with colored manga panel as well..
A collage of all fanart would be good for the back of the calender though


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 14, 2008)

Loving the calendar ^^


----------



## Maruta (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, so with the PSD Sonteen sent me (thank you!) I could change some things about the layout.
I messed around, and IMO it looks better now. But tell me what you think.
If you don't like it, we'll go back to the original version ^^


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the layout! 

Ok, I have a question >__>

My picture does not look too Halloween-like (it looks more like a Pirate movie poster ) Is this ok?



phoenixblood said:


> *Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
> -Favorite month fanart (by vote)
> -Collage of all the fanart
> -Colored manga panel
> -Suggest another idea



I guess I'll go with the manga pannel idea. :3


----------



## Suzume (Feb 14, 2008)

^I also like the manga panel idea.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 14, 2008)

Maruta said:


> Ok, so with the PSD Sonteen sent me (thank you!) I could change some things about the layout.
> I messed around, and IMO it looks better now. But tell me what you think.
> If you don't like it, we'll go back to the original version ^^



I really like it 
I don't know which to choose though 

Maybe another sample with a different fanart on it? But that's gonna take a while to do >__>

And for the cover: Manga panel
That's a pretty good idea. And then we can edit it in some way to make it extra special


----------



## minimerc (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the new border that was added and the first BG.

Second, I vote for a collage of faded black and white manga panels for the background and then the favorite panel of the FC gets to be colored and in the middle for the front.

The back should be small versions of the months of the calendar in order. That's how it works in other calendars.

Oh and should we have the quotes of the months work with the Naruto timeline (as in having "Sakura, who did this to you?" from the FoD in May because that was when the Chunnin exams were) or matching in someway to the pictures?
~minimerc


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 15, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I love the layout!
> 
> Ok, I have a question >__>
> 
> My picture does not look too Halloween-like (it looks more like a Pirate movie poster ) Is this ok?



That works for me. 



minimerc said:


> The back should be small versions of the months of the calendar in order. That's how it works in other calendars.
> 
> Oh and should we have the quotes of the months work with the Naruto timeline (as in having "Sakura, who did this to you?" from the FoD in May because that was when the Chunnin exams were) or matching in someway to the pictures?
> ~minimerc



I think for the quotes - we're finding quotes that match the fanart, but not from the manga.  Peace23 is in charge of finding quotes, and we can comment/make suggestions once we have fanarts.  I don't think quotes from the manga would really match to the fanart very well. :\

That's fine for the back cover.  I know it's standard, but it's our calendar, so we can do whatever we want.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, I'll do that one.


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow so long since I've been here 
Sorry I've just been so busy with school and practice 
(Happy Late Valentine's Day )
So lets get to work hehe...

@Freaky: yea she hasn't replied back, but I was just wondering if the picture she had made was the final one since it seemed like it ^_^

@Kire and Shrymmy: Yep its like I said, better to do something shrymmy will enjoy doing and is more possible(with the time limit we have) then to do something that will just stress her out 
Shrymmy I love you too 
Can't wait to see what you've done 

@Sonteen: I LOVE the layout! Its my favorite 

@Maruta: I think it looks EVEN better! The only thing is the faded picture on the bottom looks fuzzy. Is it supposed to be like that? Other than that I love the way you updated it X3

@Peebs: Yep I'm looking up and organizing all my quotes (Im even looking through family albums and letters to see if I can find any new ones XD)
As for the cover idea..
*Please post whether you want one of the following for the front cover:*
* -Colored manga panel
-Suggest another idea*

Those are my picks..
I love minimerc's idea of having some in the back and then one in the center which is colored ^_^
Or I was thinking, and I remember that the theme of the calender was that each month showed how their relationship had developed.
Well...how about the cover show their first ever interaction? 
Like the beginning, beginning. 
It would be like we're telling a story with each month showing how such a small interaction can grow into a blooming love ^^
I have a couple other ideas, but I just put this one out there for now 
Of course that's just an idea, and if that's not something you guys think would work then I think the manga panel would work wonderfully 

Quick question: All artists are required to show their picture before the calender is put together right? 

Also if any of you have a specific quote you think would go great with the art of a month, let me know! Any comments,suggestions, and criticism is greatly appreciated ^_^


----------



## dango-chan (Feb 16, 2008)

COUGH GASP

HOLY CRAP I AM SO SORRY!! I missed the deadline, but since it was on my birthday weekend, parties distracted me and then school blah blah 

But here is my sketch for MARCH!!!!



I say for the front cover, the best would probably be a collage of colored manga panels from the best moments in SasuSaku X3

@sonteen: AWESOME LAYOUT. I think that one is gonna work the best  I definitely like the faded fanart behind the dates



> Well...how about the cover show their first ever interaction?
> Like the beginning, beginning.



Except I didn't really like their first incounter...I mean, putting an angry Sasuke saying "You make me sick"/"You're annoying" on the cover kinda kills it >_>


----------



## Morati (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my sketch for september, srry for it being late but I do have a lot of things going on right now. Still need to fiddle around with Sakura's face and other small stuff. 



As for the cover I'd think colored manga panels would be the best. Am loving the layouts btw


----------



## Peace23 (Feb 16, 2008)

@Dango-chan: I'm in love with it 
And I think the jaguar(whatever it is) in the background makes it even more awesome 

As for the first interaction, well I know it may seem that their first interaction was when he bashed her.
But remember when she was younger and decided she liked him? 
Well they never showed what exactly made her like him, and I thought maybe showing it would be interesting 
Though I prefer the manga panels myself 
Which panel would go in the middle though? 

@Morati I really love it 
Sakura's shoulders seem a tiny bit wide though 
But it's so wonderful I can't wait to see it colored 

Dango and Morati: I'll pm you guys the quotes in a bit


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 16, 2008)

@Maruta I love what you did with the layout! If you don't mind, can you send me the psd file of your version too? (just so I have it.) 

@dango-chan Awesome sketch! LOL did you draw that on your school agenda during class?

@Morati I am loving the sketch! But I think Sakura's shirt could use more folds where her arms bent, and maybe her shoulder could be a little bit higher? 

Well, since you guys posted your sketch here, I'll post mine too. Although, I already showed it to my team since Feb 10th. I did two sketches, and we picked this one for August...

*Spoiler*: _SasuSaku summer_ 




I know BG is kinda crappy, but it will look better when I color it, promise! XD
oh, They're sitting on a surfing board btw, in case you can't tell...


----------



## Farih (Feb 16, 2008)

sonteen:  you're way too talented


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 16, 2008)

Gosh you guys are so talented.

Loving the fanarts, everyone.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 17, 2008)

Instead of putting up a fanart already in the calendar as the cover, why can't we have an artist draw an extra fanart? It has to be the best SasuSaku fanart ever created by mankind, though, so select the right person.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's my sketch for February ^__^ I didn't know I was supposed to show it or not so I just waited XD I started doing the lineart like 1 or 2 days ago.


Also, I like the idea of the cover with the black and white manga panels in the background and one colored manga panel in the middle


----------



## Jaded Heart (Feb 17, 2008)

I like that idea to, the black and white shadins and pictures would put a nice contrast to the colored picture in the middle. Liking the fanarts, I wish I could create something like that. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Maruta (Feb 17, 2008)

sonteen> I will. I'm just having some trouble uploading the file.


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> @Maruta I love what you did with the layout! If you don't mind, can you send me the psd file of your version too? (just so I have it.)
> 
> @dango-chan Awesome sketch! LOL did you draw that on your school agenda during class?
> 
> ...


crappy my aSS!! 
(sorry, I'm still in love with your drawings)
anyway, Nightmistress likes the other drawing more, were you going to be able  to do both in color?..then we can decide..but its a hard choice, I love both

Great sketches people!!  Good work all around!  Keep it up!


----------



## Aeld (Feb 17, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> @Maruta I love what you did with the layout! If you don't mind, can you send me the psd file of your version too? (just so I have it.)
> 
> @dango-chan Awesome sketch! LOL did you draw that on your school agenda during class?
> 
> ...




DUDE!


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 17, 2008)

kire said:


> crappy my aSS!!
> (sorry, I'm still in love with your drawings)
> anyway, Nightmistress likes the other drawing more, were you going to be able  to do both in color?..then we can decide..but its a hard choice, I love both


I will try...but then, the other sketch is kinda similar to dango-chan's pic, isn't it? (SasuSaku sleeping-sitting together)


*Spoiler*: _For other ppl who want to see it:_ 




Note* Feet and hands are unfinished. XD


----------



## Aeld (Feb 17, 2008)

Aw, love...those are both amazing 
I personally like the surf board one, just cos its so original and the angle is really cool


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 17, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuSaku summer_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sonteen12 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For other ppl who want to see it:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     

gAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## pet (Feb 18, 2008)

holy shit dude
i thought the sketchers were due the 24th not the finalized drawing 
0_0 !!!!!!!
sdlfkajsdfljksd
okokok gotta do something


----------



## Aeld (Feb 18, 2008)

pet said:


> holy shit dude
> i thought the sketchers were due the 24th not the finalized drawing
> 0_0 !!!!!!!
> sdlfkajsdfljksd
> okokok gotta do something



lol i know i'm totally pwned by the time limit
*is fired from work as result*


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Feb 19, 2008)

i can't wait for the calendar


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 20, 2008)

Maruta said:


> Ok, so with the PSD Sonteen sent me (thank you!) I could change some things about the layout.
> I messed around, and IMO it looks better now. But tell me what you think.
> If you don't like it, we'll go back to the original version ^^



My only comment would be maybe a pattern on the top that shows up a little better (although it might look fine as is when printed).

*This is the latest calendar layout (let me know if I missed a later one): PLEASE MAKE ANY COMMENTS NOW SO WE CAN FINALIZE THE LAYOUT BY SUNDAY!*

Do we want to have the same pattern for each month?  Or have it vary like the color?  I'm fine with either, please give your input on this as well.



Peace23 said:


> Quick question: All artists are required to show their picture before the calender is put together right?



Yes, I want everyone to post their fanart here for _minor comment_.  This is a group effort, and it's always good to have another pair of eyes look it over.  Again, this isn't the time for huge changes, but minor tweaks should still be fine.

--

*As for the cover, it looks like we're going with a colored manga panel.  Please vote whether you want just a single picture, or minimerc's suggestion of a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle.

Also post which panel you want as the colored one.*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 20, 2008)

I Have a feeling that i wount be making it T____T:; I been so busy, that i had no time to draw! IM GONNA DRAW FROM NOW ON!  ~

- Sucks to draw hugs -
*
soonteen* DEAR GOD! You make me hate my own art!


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Do you think you can have it done _close_ to the due date?

(Re-posting since it ended up the last post on the previous page and I want to make sure everyone reads it *grumble grumble*)



Maruta said:


> Ok, so with the PSD Sonteen sent me (thank you!) I could change some things about the layout.
> I messed around, and IMO it looks better now. But tell me what you think.
> If you don't like it, we'll go back to the original version ^^



My only comment would be maybe a pattern on the top that shows up a little better (although it might look fine as is when printed).

*This is the latest calendar layout (let me know if I missed a later one): PLEASE MAKE ANY COMMENTS NOW SO WE CAN FINALIZE THE LAYOUT BY SUNDAY!*

Do we want to have the same pattern for each month?  Or have it vary like the color?  I'm fine with either, please give your input on this as well.



Peace23 said:


> Quick question: All artists are required to show their picture before the calender is put together right?



Yes, I want everyone to post their fanart here for _minor comment_.  This is a group effort, and it's always good to have another pair of eyes look it over.  Again, this isn't the time for huge changes, but minor tweaks should still be fine.

--

*As for the cover, it looks like we're going with a colored manga panel.  Please vote whether you want just a single picture, or minimerc's suggestion of a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle.

Also post which panel you want as the colored one.*


----------



## Morati (Feb 20, 2008)

pet said:


> holy shit dude
> i thought the sketchers were due the 24th not the finalized drawing
> 0_0 !!!!!!!
> sdlfkajsdfljksd
> okokok gotta do something


Tell me about t, I just read the pm. I'm freaking out...still need to finalize the sketch and stuff...

*Wanting to buy time


----------



## pet (Feb 20, 2008)

well i got something now
but just i shit-load of lil thumbnail sketches not a final sketch 0_x


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 20, 2008)

I totally freaked out! I CANT DO HUGS! I have so many papirs on my table, they are all crack! D: (
Cant i do something more like me? D : Like a easy one? Please wont be making it, with my bad "hug skilles!" .______.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> (Re-posting since it ended up the last post on the previous page and I want to make sure everyone reads it *grumble grumble*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we should have like some sort of brush that maybe corresponds with the picture? Oh maybe the season or something....I don't know  

Though I'm REALLY loving how the calender looks like 

For the panel: *"Thank you scene"*
Cause I think well, it's where it ends and a new beginning begins. Or maybe cause it's the "last" moment we have gotten since Sasuke left.

And CRAP!!! I also thought the sketches were due on the 24th!  Not the final one >___<;; *spazzing* Well, I finished the lineart on photoshop now I just have to color....oh crap


----------



## pet (Feb 20, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> And CRAP!!! I also thought the sketches were due on the 24th!  Not the final one >___<;; *spazzing* Well, I finished the lineart on photoshop now I just have to color....oh crap



joo can do it tomito chiquito! i believes in you


as for the panel...whatever anyone wants :amazed


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 20, 2008)

Does it sound like we should extend the fanart deadline one week (which would push the due date back to March 2nd)?  I think we should still be ok getting the calendar out before April.  But I don't think we can push it too much after that so please get them done by then.

Please post your fanarts ASAP so people can comment and you can get your final product to the Photoshoppers and they can start their job.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 20, 2008)

.........*is going to die*.............

lol, Pet that new team7art of yours is all 'gun-ny' and wonderful 

I have some messy sketches, they make no sense  Peace I promise i'll send them to you asap


----------



## Morati (Feb 20, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Does it sound like we should extend the fanart deadline one week (which would push the due date back to March 2nd)?  I think we should still be ok getting the calendar out before April.  But I don't think we can push it too much after that so please get them done by then.
> 
> Please post your fanarts ASAP so people can comment and you can get your final product to the Photoshoppers and they can start their job.


Thanks for that delay...gives us some breathing space


----------



## minimerc (Feb 20, 2008)

I also agree with having the "Thank You" scene in color just because it showed how much Sakura cared for Sasuke and how Sasuke could have, but didn't reject her feelings for him. He felt touched by them.

And I also like the idea of the textures on the calendar being related to the season.

Things have been moved back to March 2 my birthday?
~minimerc


----------



## kire (Feb 20, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I will try...but then, the other sketch is kinda similar to dango-chan's pic, isn't it? (SasuSaku sleeping-sitting together)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For other ppl who want to see it:_
> ...


hmm that could be a problem..what's nm thoughts on it?
I really love the one we agreed on, so thats where i stand..



phoenixblood said:


> Do we want to have the same pattern for each month?  Or have it vary like the color?  I'm fine with either, please give your input on this as well.
> 
> *As for the cover, it looks like we're going with a colored manga panel.  Please vote whether you want just a single picture, or minimerc's suggestion of a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle.
> 
> Also post which panel you want as the colored one.*





> And I also like the idea of the textures on the calendar being related to the season.


I would like to vary in color, and this idea is kinda nice^

a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle sounds good..
for the colored manga panel..i could go with the thank you scene as well


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 20, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> Aw, love...those are both amazing
> I personally like the surf board one, just cos its so original and the angle is really cool


 
I would have to agree with her.  The surfboard pose is undeniably, indescribably, adorable.

*



As for the cover, it looks like we're going with a colored manga panel. Please vote whether you want just a single picture, or minimerc's suggestion of a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle.

Also post which panel you want as the colored one.

Click to expand...

 
I think we should choose one, simply because a collage seems a little ... messy, unless done right. Since we already have a wide variety of fanart throughout the calender, I think it would look good with just one important, highlighted scene. Though I am not quite sure which one. :/

Textures relating to seasons: Most definitely. Synchronization. *


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 21, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Do we want to have the same pattern for each month?  Or have it vary like the color?  I'm fine with either, please give your input on this as well.


I like the idea of having the layout's color scheme matches or compliments the fanart of that month. As for the pattern, if you guys are able to some up with 12 different patterns for all the months, then I'm all for it!


phoenixblood said:


> *As for the cover, it looks like we're going with a colored manga panel.  Please vote whether you want just a single picture, or minimerc's suggestion of a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle.*


I vote for "a collage of black and white panels and one colored panel in the middle". But we would need to have a colored manga panel that is high in resolution right?(for printing purpose)


phoenixblood said:


> Does it sound like we should extend the fanart deadline one week (which would push the due date back to March 2nd)?  I think we should still be ok getting the calendar out before April.  But I don't think we can push it too much after that so please get them done by then.


I think a few of us need more time so it'd be good to extend it a bit. ^^ Since the fanarts are the big factor of the calendar, we should not rush it too much. Just my 2 cents. 


phoenixblood said:


> Please post your fanarts ASAP so people can comment and you can get your final product to the Photoshoppers and they can start their job.


Do you want me to send the Photoshop file of the calendar layout to all the Photoshoppers, so they can start working on it? Although, I'm still waiting for Maruta to send me her version of the layout...


kire said:


> hmm that could be a problem..what's nm thoughts on it?
> I really love the one we agreed on, so thats where i stand..


Well, I don't know if she saw dango-chan's SasuSaku sketch, but last time I heard from her, she still prefers the moonlight-ocean one.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 21, 2008)

Can i get a other one?  do it have to be a hug? ;_____;


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 21, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Can i get a other one?  do it have to be a hug? ;_____;



You can draw whatever you like.  Talk with your Concept Developer to come up with more ideas that you feel more comfortable drawing. ^^

*currently sending out a pm about the fanart deadline extension* Please keep discussing all of this


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear god! Thank you for that~ : D


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah, okay, a deadline. And it is for the finalized product? Color, photoshop, and all?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 21, 2008)

I was thinking on the various patterns - should we do 12 different patterns (one for each month), or it might be easier to do four patterns and change it each season (April-May-June, July-August-September, October-November-December, January-Febrary-March).  Each month will still be whatever color matches with the fanart, but picking out 4 patterns that look good is probably simpler than finding 12.



AiSakuraHana said:


> Dear god! Thank you for that~ : D



You never *had* to do it, but you're welcome ^^



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Ah, okay, a deadline. And it is for the finalized product? Color, photoshop, and all?



Finished fanart are due March 2nd.  Photoshopped into the calendar due two weeks later.


----------



## Maruta (Feb 21, 2008)

ARGH!

Ok, ok. Thanks for the extension. That helps a lot


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 21, 2008)

pet said:


> joo can do it tomito chiquito! i believes in you



Hopefully 
*still has to start hw...*



phoenixblood said:


> Does it sound like we should extend the fanart deadline one week (which would push the due date back to March 2nd)?  I think we should still be ok getting the calendar out before April.  But I don't think we can push it too much after that so please get them done by then.
> 
> Please post your fanarts ASAP so people can comment and you can get your final product to the Photoshoppers and they can start their job.



THANK YOU!!! 
And, you mean post the sketch or final fanart??



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I think we should choose one, simply because a collage seems a little ... messy, unless done right. Since we already have a wide variety of fanart throughout the calender, I think it would look good with just one important, highlighted scene. Though I am not quite sure which one. :/
> 
> Textures relating to seasons: Most definitely. Synchronization. [/COLOR][/B]



I actually imagined the manga panels in like those photograph uuh stuff...damn I forgot the name....the image of the scan is in one of those photo thingys :S 

And yay! The idea of the textures relating to seasons ftw!  For spring, you should use these awesome cherry blossom tree brushes from I think aetherreality.net (though I could have spelled it wrong...go on google )



phoenixblood said:


> I was thinking on the various patterns - should we do 12 different patterns (one for each month), or it might be easier to do four patterns and change it each season (April-May-June, July-August-September, October-November-December, January-Febrary-March).  Each month will still be whatever color matches with the fanart, but picking out 4 patterns that look good is probably simpler than finding 12.



I thought:

*Autumn*
(September-October-November)
*Winter*
(December-January-February)
*Spring*
(March-April-May)
*Summer*
(June-July-August)

o.0


----------



## Maruta (Feb 22, 2008)

^ aethereality


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

I was close 
Thanks for the correction XD


----------



## NessaMoon (Feb 22, 2008)

*peeks in*  Oh dear.  I forgot to post in here.  Haven't helped (except Tomochii-Chan, helped her).  

Eh...okay cover, my favorite SasuSaku scenes are the bridge scene, the FoD CS  Hug and the Thank You scene.  Any of those would be great (everyone seems to be leaning toward the Thank You scene).  I also like Tomochii-Chan's idea below:



Tomochii-Chan said:


> I actually imagined the manga panels in like those photograph uuh stuff...damn I forgot the name....the image of the scan is in one of those photo thingys :S



The manga scans are displayed as pictures in a pile with the main one on top and bigger?  I'm looking for an example right now.

I like her idea of the four patterns divided by the seasons, too.

*slips back out*


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 22, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> And, you mean post the sketch or final fanart??



*Finished* fanart is due *March 2nd*.  And in case this wasn't clear before, Artists should be sending your WIP to your Concept Developer for comments/suggestions along the way, and then post your finished fanart here in this thead for everyone to see, make any minor adjustments people suggest, then send it off to your Photoshopper.



			
				Tomochii-Chan said:
			
		

> I actually imagined the manga panels in like those photograph uuh stuff...damn I forgot the name....the image of the scan is in one of those photo thingys :S
> 
> And yay! The idea of the textures relating to seasons ftw!  For spring, you should use these awesome cherry blossom tree brushes from I think aetherreality.net (though I could have spelled it wrong...go on google )
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good idea (with the photographs), but do we have someone who can and willing do that?  *cue for volunteer to appear*  Do we still want them all to be black and white, except for the central one to be colored?  Or do we want to make a lot more work and color them all?  (*Shrymmy*, can you bug ihatecollege, I haven't heard back from her yet on if she's still willing to do the coloring)

Yeah, I know about the month divisions, but I didn't know if we'd want to split spring at the beginning and end of the calendar, or just start at the beginning (April). :\ I'm open to suggestions.  Also, can people start posting patterns for us to choose for each season?


----------



## minimerc (Feb 22, 2008)

^ I understand your want for cohesion with the calendar, but even if we where making the calendar for Jan-Dec, we would still have to split the winter months up. The official start of spring is in March (March 21st to be exact) so it would be befitting if it was March-April-May for spring.

I also think that by having one spring month at the beginning and one at the end is a nice way of going full circle and connecting the ending month with the beginning one.
~minimerc

edit: I forgot to comment on everyone's art!


*Spoiler*: _dango-chan_ 



You made me so happy I was born in March =D I really like your sketch. Are they resting on a bench? Are you planing on having a festival like background? Are fireworks going to be involved?





*Spoiler*: _Morati_ 



I also like your sketch. Your positions are great. I love the locker detail too. But I do think Sakura's shoulders are a little too broad when compared to a sideways Sasuke. I love your Sasuke, btw. Do you know what colors your team is using to color it?





*Spoiler*: _sonteen12_ 



Both of your sketches are fantastic, but I can see why your team chose the one they did. I like how the one you are using can actually relate to the Naruto anime because of the "Ryuusei" ending with Sakura with a surfboard.





*Spoiler*: _Tomochii-Chan_ 



 O___O It's so cute. I like, I like. Your folds in the clothes are awesome. And I love Sakura's expression. It's as if she loves Sasuke to the point where she is no longer embarrassed to give him a Valentine's Day gift.



~minimerc


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn, i made scarp.. But i dont like it .____.


I dont even now if im gonna use this..


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 23, 2008)

Whatever pattern is used for autumn, must have gorgeous browns, dark reds, and oranges. Why? 'Cause autumn is my favorite month and it is gorgeous, so we must do it justice! 

I like the seasonal pattern idea. 

Hm, I'm leaning towards the idea of having one central colored panel, I think that would be okay. Coloring them all would take extra work / time, but it depends who is doing it and if they have the resources and time to do it all. :/

Everyone seems to be leaning towards the "Thank you" scene, which I love, but the CS hug edges past just a little. The general concensus is the former, though, and I love them both, so we'll just see.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 23, 2008)

^ Maybe I should make a poll for this thread.  Might be the easiest way to keep track of votes.  *So everyone make your suggestions now for scenes!* I'm going to throw out when Sasuke sets her down during the Gaara fight because his facial expression is so asdfjkdls;afjluff  although I'm not expecting it to get voted.



minimerc said:


> ^ I understand your want for cohesion with the calendar, but even if we where making the calendar for Jan-Dec, we would still have to split the winter months up. The official start of spring is in March (March 21st to be exact) so it would be befitting if it was March-April-May for spring.
> 
> I also think that by having one spring month at the beginning and one at the end is a nice way of going full circle and connecting the ending month with the beginning one.
> ~minimerc



That works, I'm convinced. 



AiSakuraHana said:


> Damn, i made scarp.. But i dont like it .____.
> 
> 
> I dont even now if im gonna use this..



I'm not an art critic in the least, so this probably isn't very informative, but I think Sakura should be a little closer in height to Sasuke.  Otherwise it looks good? *hopes someone who actually knows how to critique art comes along and comments*


----------



## minimerc (Feb 23, 2008)

^Be taken over by my powers of persuasion. 

Yay for making a poll! It is easier to compile votes that way =D and I just like polls
~minimerc


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 23, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I'm not an art critic in the least, so this probably isn't very informative, but I think Sakura should be a little closer in height to Sasuke.  Otherwise it looks good? *hopes someone who actually knows how to critique art comes along and comments*




Dont worry. I will make a other one. because i hate this one..


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 23, 2008)

^ Whatever you think works best.  Just remember the deadline is next Sunday! 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> *Spring*
> His -true- feelings [2nd brush] (You can browse for other ones, this is just the one I think suits spring the best)
> ...



I like the cherry blossom one for spring (the non-aethereality link).

What about this for winter:
Gamespy's Star Fox forum (#21)

Maybe for autumn:
Gamespy's Star Fox forum (#16)

And how about dandelions for summer:
FMA FC
(fireworks also work for me)

*@ minimerc -* Unless I'm set on something, I'm not hard to persuade otherwise.  But you can mind warp me anyway.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 23, 2008)

I can i use oekaki? I feel betetr with Oekaki


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 23, 2008)

^ I'm not one to ask about art stuff.  As long as it's finished (as in colored and all that) and looks good, that's about the limit of my art appreciation.  Ask everyone else here if they're fine with it, honestly don't leave this things up to me, I wouldn't know any better.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay you got it


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm trying to finish mine today :3


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm done.

Should I post it here?


----------



## Aeld (Feb 24, 2008)

i think post it to your concept developer and photoshopper? 
*is excited*


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 24, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> I'm done.
> 
> Should I post it here?



Yes!  (So people here not me can make minor comments for tweaking just as an extra step of QC - then when you're done with that you'll send it to your Photoshopper so they can start putting it into a calendar page.

....Speaking of which - do we have a finalized calendar page in .psd format to send around?  I think we were decided on one (just a matter of which brush to use for the pattern) - whoever has it, can you send it to me so I can send it out to everyone?


----------



## Aeld (Feb 24, 2008)

this is not my final idea
lew and peace already know all the shizzle
but seeing as this is going in the bin i thought i'd show it first


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 24, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Yes!  (So people here not me can make minor comments for tweaking just as an extra step of QC - then when you're done with that you'll send it to your Photoshopper so they can start putting it into a calendar page.
> 
> ....Speaking of which - do we have a finalized calendar page in .psd format to send around?  I think we were decided on one (just a matter of which brush to use for the pattern) - whoever has it, can you send it to me so I can send it out to everyone?



Ok, here it is.



I don't know if it's fitting, though.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 24, 2008)

pet won't let me see anything.


----------



## dango-chan (Feb 24, 2008)

Morati said:


> Here's my sketch for september, srry for it being late but I do have a lot of things going on right now. Still need to fiddle around with Sakura's face and other small stuff.



OOOOO!!! Me likeys~~~ 
I'm jealous of your background (I suck at backgrounds, iunno what to do for mine....)

You might want to adjust Sasuke's eyes, right now he's looking above Sakura, not at her




Peace23 said:


> @Dango-chan: I'm in love with it
> And I think the jaguar(whatever it is) in the background makes it even more awesome
> 
> Dango and Morati: I'll pm you guys the quotes in a bit




LOL its a panther; I drew this in my school agenda (that's why its a bit small ^^; )

Quotes? Ohhh I'm so curious of what mine'll be 



sonteen12 said:


> Well, since you guys posted your sketch here, I'll post mine too. Although, I already showed it to my team since Feb 10th. I did two sketches, and we picked this one for August...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _SasuSaku summer_
> 
> ...




AMAZING!!! Its so coolio, but you probably need to fix Sasuke's ass so it looks more like the surfboard is flat and not cylindrical 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Here's my sketch for February ^__^ I didn't know I was supposed to show it or not so I just waited XD I started doing the lineart like 1 or 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> Also, I like the idea of the cover with the black and white manga panels in the background and one colored manga panel in the middle



UWAAAAA  so pwnsome.....



minimerc said:


> *Spoiler*: _dango-chan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about doing a full festival backgorund, I have so much work to do in a week; they are on a stone bench (like the one Sasuke left Sakura on). I decided not to do fireworks but fireflies instead, creating a calmer atmosphere 





I VOTE we should do b/w panels with one large colored panel in the middle. I think the colored panel should be the first reunion w/ Sasuke, half Sasuke half Sakura looking up, wide-eyed


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 24, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I can i use oekaki? I feel betetr with Oekaki


Whatever tool you use, please keep in mind that we need to have the fanart images in high resolution for printing purpose(if anyone wants to actually print the calendar out that is...) As far as I know, it is rather hard to make such a big drawing in programs like oekaki...


phoenixblood said:


> ....Speaking of which - do we have a finalized calendar page in .psd format to send around?  I think we were decided on one (just a matter of which brush to use for the pattern) - whoever has it, can you send it to me so I can send it out to everyone?


I have it. ^^ I will send it to you soon after I zipped and uploaded it.


shrymmy said:


> this is not my final idea
> lew and peace already know all the shizzle
> but seeing as this is going in the bin i thought i'd show it first


That is hawt! 


gabzilla said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's fitting, though.


It's awesome, Gab! 
Are you gonna make a BG for it? I think Sasuke's hair should be more blue-ish, right now it looks really black. But maybe that's just me...


----------



## momolade (Feb 24, 2008)

pirate sauce is


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 24, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I like the cherry blossom one for spring (the non-aethereality link).
> 
> What about this for winter:
> In Q1 2007 (#21)
> ...



I like the cherry blossom one that isn't from aether either  That's the one I like playing around with. Very nice brushes. As for winter, I have that brush pack though it isn't very well...wintery >__> It does seem like it in the preview though...but I guess the photoshoppers can work their magic o.0

Oh they can just put random circles and then blur it...that's pretty simple though XD

And dandelions are nice too. So either is fine with me.



gabzilla said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's fitting, though.



Lubberz it! 
Though Sasuke's eyes doesn't look to...Sasuke o.0 Well to me anyway. Cause they usually look...uuh catty like XD lmao I mean, well look at Sasuke pics and try not to get a nosebleed and check out his eyes. They're usually slanted.

But that's just me.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 25, 2008)

I suck at other thing then oekaki 

I feel like shit 
I feel like i suck big time with drawing


----------



## Aeld (Feb 25, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I suck at other thing then oekaki
> 
> I feel like shit
> I feel like i suck big time with drawing



please dont! 
just take your time, artists block is ghey 

Gabz - pirate sauce is yumm! eyepatches = yummm
LS - smack that bitch up?


----------



## kire (Feb 25, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> this is not my final idea
> lew and peace already know all the shizzle
> but seeing as this is going in the bin i thought i'd show it first


holy hotness..



gabzilla said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's fitting, though.



its good, but like someone had said sasuke's eye doesn't look too sasuke..  it throws me off a bit as well..


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 26, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> this is not my final idea
> lew and peace already know all the shizzle
> but seeing as this is going in the bin i thought i'd show it first


bow wow chicka wow wow 



gabzilla said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's fitting, though.


It's very good 

I agree with the others about Sasuke's eyes, but aside from that it's terrific.


----------



## momolade (Feb 26, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> this is not my final idea
> lew and peace already know all the shizzle
> but seeing as this is going in the bin i thought i'd show it first



erotic icecream is HIGHLY EROTICAL


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

*Remember, finished fanarts are due this Sunday, March 2nd!!!  Please let me know if you think you won't be making this deadline.  Also remember to post your fanart here for minor comments to fix before sending it to your Photoshopper.*​


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Damn, i made scarp.. But i dont like it .____.
> 
> 
> I dont even now if im gonna use this..



Hey! I really like it. It's totally cute. 

I think after being transferred into Paint Shop or whatever program your photoshopper uses and they colour it digitally, it'll look fantastic. 

I say stick with it.

I agree with peebs, making Sakura a tad taller might make it a bit better, unless you intended on making Sakura a tiny little girlfriend for Sasuke. 


I love everyone's fanart.



gabzilla said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's fitting, though.





UWAA...

And shrym... oOooo 

I love it.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 27, 2008)

D: I won't have time to edit it.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 27, 2008)

About the photoshoping thing, is the layout definitely fixed ? 

And will we have a psd file, with changes to make with the season and fanart, or everything to create from the beginning ? (I'm trying to assess the time I'll need, and if I'll have to download and install new brushes, argh, busy schedule...)

All the sketch seems pretty, and gabzilla's one is very funny (pirate sas'kay ), can't wait to see the finished arts...


----------



## Foretold (Feb 27, 2008)

^Yeah, also can someone give me the size or measurements for the calendar, thanks.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> D: I won't have time to edit it.



Ok  Still looks great to me 



Aerin35 said:


> About the photoshoping thing, is the layout definitely fixed ?
> 
> And will we have a psd file, with changes to make with the season and fanart, or everything to create from the beginning ? (I'm trying to assess the time I'll need, and if I'll have to download and install new brushes, argh, busy schedule...)
> 
> All the sketch seems pretty, and gabzilla's one is very funny (pirate sas'kay ), can't wait to see the finished arts...



There will be a psd file that should have the layout, it'd just be a matter of changing colors.  If you don't want to d/l and install brushes, I'm sure one of the other Photoshoppers would be willing to do that part for you (particularly one using the same brush/seaon).  Just ask around. ^^ You might want to do a little extra photoshopping, depending on the fanart, just to spruce things up a bit.  You'll have about two weeks after this Sunday.



Foretold said:


> ^Yeah, also can someone give me the size or measurements for the calendar, thanks.



Um....I'm assuming the calendar will be 11x17 (unfolded), or 11x8 1/2 (folded).  If you mean of the actual fanart area and such....maybe someone else who worked on the layout can answer. 

*Edit:* We also need to discuss whether we want to sell this, and if so - how.  I think DA was shot down as a possibility.  Something I was thinking though was if we knew someone who would have a table at Otakon, if they wouldn't mind also selling our calendar (and we could give them a percentage of the profits, since I assume you have to pay for a table, plus having someone there all con to sell the stuff).  I'm sure this would sell at a convention.  At least I would buy one. 

Also, if we're going to sell it, are we still going to distribute it for free among members, or are also going to charge ourselves?

*Please discuss.*


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2008)

Just 'cause I'm cheap, I'd prefer it would be free, but the artists will probably have their reasons. I thought selling stuff based off of already-made series (I mean, making a fanart of Naruto or some other anime) and selling it is...illegal?

I'd buy it just to support the people behind it and for the wonderful art.

And a question, would all of the profits be split and sent to the artists?

Even more questions, how much would one calender be?


I know I'm just shooting out questions, but I think we'd probably just tackle one at a time.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

^ Obviously everyone has to agree to sell it - and the profit would go to the fanclub as a whole, and not to artists.  And fanarts and doujin are sold at cons, to answer that question. ^^

As for a price - we'll have to first figure out how much it'll cost to print, and then probably make it a little above that in order to make a small profit it on it.  I'm far from a business major, so maybe someone else can advise a good price. XD Again, this is *IF* we try selling it at all.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2008)

^

Yeah, I've always wondered about doujinshis being sold. I never really complained because of the smexy SasuSaku we get, but I've always wondered about it.

What do you mean by the fanclub as a whole? Would we choose someone to buy doujinshis for us, and the like?

And I think you make logical sense with taking the printing price and raising it a bit. Profit is sort of the goal, isn't it? XD


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish it >__> Depends on how much hw I get =__=;; And I have plans over the weekend and whatnot. Hopefully I'll finish by at least Sunday night.


----------



## Austeria (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think this is something we should make a profit of; this is voluntary and I think this great work should be made available to everyone for free, to promote the love of SxS and the FC. And what good would money be for the FC?

There was no talk about selling it in the first place anyways. If you wanted to sell it, you should've mentioned it since the very beginning. I'm sure the artists would have no problem with this as they post their stuff online as well, for free, and they never demanded any kind of fee in the first place.

My opinion.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 27, 2008)

As for charging ourselves, we would have to see how much profit we have the ability to make, and how much costs are in printing / binding for the entire calender. If there are low profits coming in from outside sourcing [ for example, selling it at conventions ], then paying for own calender, while perhaps not a conventional idea, seems likely.

I know several people from the fanclub go to these conventions, too, so we have an idea of WHO would be handling some of the selling.


----------



## Aishiteru (Feb 27, 2008)

*@Austeria:* I think there actually was minor discussion about pricing. It's just a subject that we didn't jump _right_ into just because of the business of getting fanarts in and stuff. But it would be nice if it was free. For the reasons that Austeria has posted.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 27, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, I've always wondered about doujinshis being sold. I never really complained because of the smexy SasuSaku we get, but I've always wondered about it.
> 
> ...



Yes, we would use it to buy doujin or the like - and we use send the hard copy as prizes for future contests. ^^  We could also contribute to Katsuragi for the SasuSaku site (and recent loss of it).  We'd decide as an fc, of course.  I'm not expecting a very large profit from this, so it's not like it'll likely be anything close to a decent amount of money. >.>



Tomochii-Chan said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish it >__> Depends on how much hw I get =__=;; And I have plans over the weekend and whatnot. Hopefully I'll finish by at least Sunday night.



Ok, please keep me and your photoshopper posted.



Austeria said:


> I don't think this is something we should make a profit of; this is voluntary and I think this great work should be made available to everyone for free, to promote the love of SxS and the FC. And what good would money be for the FC?
> 
> There was no talk about selling it in the first place anyways. If you wanted to sell it, you should've mentioned it since the very beginning. I'm sure the artists would have no problem with this as they post their stuff online as well, for free, and they never demanded any kind of fee in the first place.
> 
> My opinion.



It was brought up - before this thread was even created I think.  And I know we discussed the topic here because someone said we wouldn't be able to see it through DA.  So this isn't new, I just re-brought it up to continue the discussion.

And of course everyone who participates in the project has to agree.  This is voluntary work, but if someone doesn't want to sell it, then we won't sell it.  See above for what we could do with it as an fc.



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> As for charging ourselves, we would have to see how much profit we have the ability to make, and how much costs are in printing / binding for the entire calender. If there are low profits coming in from outside sourcing [ for example, selling it at conventions ], then paying for own calender, while perhaps not a conventional idea, seems likely.
> 
> I know several people from the fanclub go to these conventions, too, so we have an idea of WHO would be handling some of the selling.



Right now I'm personally leaning toward SS fc members get a digital copy for free (but obviously have to cover all printing and/or shipping costs).  But still try to sell it for a small profit (if everyone agrees) at conventions our members (or friends of our members) attend.  That's probably the best venue for selling it, and I think it'd be better trying to sell hard copies rather than digital files.  Although we should probably adjust the calendar to begin at an appropriate month for the time it's being sold - July->June for Otakon, for example.  It shouldn't be too hard to readjust the dates for the months that are shifted to 2009.


----------



## Maruta (Feb 28, 2008)

free for participants 

um, sure, selling it at a con would be nice. but the digital file itself (as was discussed, password protected) should ONLY be given to SS FC members and/or frequent lurkers. Because if, say, someone who joined a long time ago, never posted and doesn't in any way acknowledge the being of the club, suddenly request the password (or if someone outside of the club)...I don't think that'd be very fair.


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 28, 2008)

Selling the calendar at conventions is okay with me. I'd like to get a hard copy for myself too, and I don't mind paying the printing and shipping cost.(that is if it's not too high, otherwise, I might just get it printed at local print shop.)

Oh, I just remembered something... If we're gonna sell it at conventions, then using the colored manga panels for calendar cover is not appropriate, is it? Because selling fanarts is ok, but the manga panels are not fanarts...


----------



## Magical Amber (Feb 28, 2008)

I think a digital copy would work best and we can just bring the file to our local printers for printing. Cause there are some people (like me) who are limited in buying stuff, and I honestly wouldn't know where I can sell hard copies of the calendar in where I live. I mean I wouldn't want to feel like the only one who isn't helping with getting profits for the FC. I think we should also consider the people who don't live in the US or frequent conventions, or ones with limited budgets. :/ 

Plus this is something we FC members will be working hard on, so it would only be fair to just privately distribute the file among trusted members.

This is just me though. :/ I may be the only one who can do limited things about this, because of parents and all.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 28, 2008)

Maruta said:


> free for participants
> 
> um, sure, selling it at a con would be nice. but the digital file itself (as was discussed, password protected) should ONLY be given to SS FC members and/or frequent lurkers. Because if, say, someone who joined a long time ago, never posted and doesn't in any way acknowledge the being of the club, suddenly request the password (or if someone outside of the club)...I don't think that'd be very fair.



Yeah, I personally don't want to give out digital copies outside of fc members either.  I think if we do sell copies, we should sell hard copies.  Which is why I think cons are really the only way to go (unless we set up a website or something advertising and take orders and ship them out....but that might be too complicated and too much work ).



sonteen12 said:


> Selling the calendar at conventions is okay with me. I'd like to get a hard copy for myself too, and I don't mind paying the printing and shipping cost.(that is if it's not too high, otherwise, I might just get it printed at local print shop.)
> 
> Oh, I just remembered something... If we're gonna sell it at conventions, then using the colored manga panels for calendar cover is not appropriate, is it? Because selling fanarts is ok, but the manga panels are not fanarts...



I figured for us, if we did charge (which it seems like most are leaning against) - it would be minimal for the digital file and you were take it and pay to get it printed yourself.  I figured that'd be cheaper than having to pay shipping charges, unless we know someone who can get a really good deal printing that it's still less when you add in the shipping.  Of course, for those who just want a hard copy sent to them, I'm sure someone can accomodate that, in which case, whoever would need to be compensated for printing/shipping charges.

And good point about manga pictures for the cover.  I really liked that idea, though.  Maybe for our copy, we can use that as the cover?  Then for selling have a different cover (or we can just use one cover for both that doesn't include manga pictures).  Any suggestions?



Magical Amber said:


> I think a digital copy would work best and we can just bring the file to our local printers for printing. Cause there are some people (like me) who are limited in buying stuff, and I honestly wouldn't know where I can sell hard copies of the calendar in where I live. I mean I wouldn't want to feel like the only one who isn't helping with getting profits for the FC. I think we should also consider the people who don't live in the US or frequent conventions, or ones with limited budgets. :/
> 
> Plus this is something we FC members will be working hard on, so it would only be fair to just privately distribute the file among trusted members.
> 
> This is just me though. :/ I may be the only one who can do limited things about this, because of parents and all.



Of course we aren't expecting everyone to sell.  I just meant for people already going to cons and know someone who will have a table to make arrangements with that person and take them hard copies to sell.  Missy and I have gone to katsucon and otakon - and we know of a SasuSaku fan who sells fanart at otakon, so we'd be willing to try to arrange that for the fc.  And anyone else in a similar situation can try to do the same.  But people aren't just going to take copies of the calendar and go around try to sell it like girl scout cookies or anything. XD

And yes, we're planning on distributing the calendar digitally _among us_. ^^


----------



## Aeld (Feb 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I don't think this is something we should make a profit of; this is voluntary and I think this great work should be made available to everyone for free, to promote the love of SxS and the FC. And what good would money be for the FC?
> 
> There was no talk about selling it in the first place anyways. If you wanted to sell it, you should've mentioned it since the very beginning. I'm sure the artists would have no problem with this as they post their stuff online as well, for free, and they never demanded any kind of fee in the first place.
> 
> My opinion.



Second'ed'ed'ed


----------



## Aerin (Feb 28, 2008)

Sharing for free would be my choice, I think.

A few questions:

- Have we already decided which quote we'll put on each month ?

- Is Sakura birthday is on march 28th ? (I know, I'm an uncultivated ignorant )

- Is there any other date you want me to outline in march ? (I don't know if we have the same as you here in France...)

I'm trying to go ahead on my schedule in order to finish before the deadline... So I 've started to mess with the march layout. Can't wait to see Dango-Chan's finished art !


----------



## sonteen12 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> A few questions:
> 
> - Have we already decided which quote we'll put on each month ?


I think someone's in charge of finding the quotes for all the months(?)


Aerin35 said:


> - Is Sakura birthday is on march 28th ? (I know, I'm an uncultivated ignorant )


Yes. Her birthday is on the 28th of March.


Aerin35 said:


> - Is there any other date you want me to outline in march ? (I don't know if we have the same as you here in France...)


I was thinking that you should only outline the REALLY important date like Sakura's and Sasuke's b-day. Other holidays, I'd prefer to have just the text in the date box (like how the actual calendar have it, y'know)
I don't know if we should go with American holidays or what, although I live in the US, I'm not that interested in the holidays here. So, I guess we could do World-wide celebrated holidays? And maybe some major Japanese holidays that SasuSaku fans should know, in case they wanna make a fanart for the occasion or something. I know "White Day" is in March.
More Japanese holidays info here:


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 28, 2008)

This is a great thread


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 28, 2008)

^ Mmkay



Aerin35 said:


> Sharing for free would be my choice, I think.
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> ...



-Peace23 is in charge of finding/distributing quotes for each month. ^^

-Hmm, maybe White Day (March 14th).  I think Girl's Day is March 3rd (if we want to do Boy's Day and Girl's Day on our calendar - I believe Boy's Day is May 5th).  If we're doing White Day, obviously need to then also include Valentine's Day.  Other major holidays in Japan in New Year's (January 1st) and Christmas.  There's also Golden Week, but I don't remember all the holidays and I always have to look them up.  Sports Day is October 10th - I only mention that one because I heard there was a Naruto filler ep celebrating that day....I think. XD Anyway, I'm not picky, choose which holidays you want to include.



sonteen12 said:


> I was thinking that you should only outline the REALLY important date like Sakura's and Sasuke's b-day. Other holidays, I'd prefer to have just the text in the date box (like how the actual calendar have it, y'know)
> I don't know if we should go with American holidays or what, although I live in the US, I'm not that interested in the holidays here. So, I guess we could do World-wide celebrated holidays? And maybe some major Japanese holidays that SasuSaku fans should know, in case they wanna make a fanart for the occasion or something. I know "White Day" is in March.
> More Japanese holidays info here:



I kind of want to highlight all the holidays.  It makes the calendar page a little more varied, imo.


----------



## minimerc (Feb 28, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^ Obviously everyone has to agree to sell it - and the profit would go to the fanclub as a whole, and not to artists.  And fanarts and doujin are sold at cons, to answer that question. ^^
> 
> As for a price - we'll have to first figure out how much it'll cost to print, and then probably make it a little above that in order to make a small profit it on it.  I'm far from a business major, so maybe someone else can advise a good price. XD Again, this is *IF* we try selling it at all.



...But where would all the profits go? The SS FC is full of members. Are we splitting the money up among everyone? It does not make much sense to sell the calendar, especially if just to think about profit, for the FC. It would be the artists' rights to sell their work and make profit off of it, not the FC's when not everyone in the fan club has participated.



Austeria said:


> I don't think this is something we should make a profit of; this is voluntary and I think this great work should be made available to everyone for free, to promote the love of SxS and the FC. And what good would money be for the FC?



I also agree.

...St. Patrick's Day is in March (March 17)! So is the official beginning of Spring (March 21) =D Or are we only doing Japanese holidays? 
~minimerc


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 28, 2008)

minimerc said:


> ...But where would all the profits go? The SS FC is full of members. Are we splitting the money up among everyone? It does not make much sense to sell the calendar, especially if just to think about profit, for the FC. It would be the artists' rights to sell their work and make profit off of it, not the FC's when not everyone in the fan club has participated.



*cough* As I mentioned above, the money pool could be used to buy doujin and the like to give away as prizes for contest winners.  And no offense, but I don't just see this as "the artist's work" - we have a larger group of people who are creatively helping (even if they don't have the skills to draw themselves); creating the calendar layout; and just spending a ton of time on this in general (at least I am ).  As I said, we won't do this if one of the participants object, but let that be up to the individual to decide rather than shooting down the idea without even knowing if anyone will object.  Everyone who signed up volunteered their time and talents to create a project _for the SasuSaku fanclub_.  As I said, if anyone objects to selling it and the money goes to the fanclub, that's fine, we won't do it.  My question isn't whether you think OTHER PEOPLE will object to it, but do YOU have a problem with it.  If no one does, then it's a good idea, right?

(Sorry if I sound snappy at all, I don't mean it, I'm just hungry )


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 28, 2008)

hey guys need any PS help?


----------



## Maruta (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the Japanese holidays. too otaku-ish orz

but yes, ones that are the most 'frequent'
Like Christmas, Easter, mother's day...hmm
Even if they're not celebrated by some, the calendars have them anyway.
But hey, if the majority is from the US, the calendar can have those holidays. Everyone else could either: get a slightly different version; or just put in their own 

Eh, I don't know really. I won't use it as a calendar for the dates anyway. I'm in it for the pictures. I have three huge calendars already, and the way this one's weeks are arranged is 'unusual' for me. Plus not having any name days, removes the 'usability' factor even more for me. But then again, that is just me. There's few places where they still have name days anyway...


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 29, 2008)

Maruta said:


> I'm not sure about the Japanese holidays. too otaku-ish orz
> 
> but yes, ones that are the most 'frequent'
> Like Christmas, Easter, mother's day...hmm
> ...



Hmmm, maybe I should make a poll on this.  Ok, I'll ask a mod to set up a poll on this for a few days.

*Don't forget to make suggestions for a new cover in case we're going to sell the calendars!*


----------



## Maruta (Feb 29, 2008)

maybe that cover can be similar?

a collage of all the artworks, and the big one could be either an extra* or the current month, OR January. Since there won't be a 2008 Jan...right?

*actually, maybe we can use that idea somewhere in the calendar. Like, as an example, in Hand Made Heart, there were the extra pages where Mitona drew Sasuke, and the other artist drew Sakura. Something like that. 12 into 4 teams by 3, (chosen at random) get together to make a small extra. Since there would be 4 teams, each picture can have a season (so that could be the way to determine the teams, i.e., December, January, February). And before the first month of the season (i.e. December), an extra page of that artwork would be included.
Am I making any sense here?

but then again that's extra work...
but hey, it could be drawn in paintchat. linearted and resized by the first, colored by the second and then a bg added by the third...


----------



## Aerin (Feb 29, 2008)

*About the cover...*

I 've heard Ihatecollege wanted to take a part in the calendar, but there were enough artist, maybe we can ask her, or another artist who doesn't have a month, to make a single fanart for the cover, or use an old one maybe (if nobody have time) ?

It would be great if Nami could do it or give us permission to use one of her cutes ones... 

*About holydays...*

Thanks for Sakura's birthday. I think I might put  hinamatsuri, or other exotic holydays, it would be sort of a cultural thing..., Anyway, waiting for the poll's answers.


----------



## myr (Feb 29, 2008)

for cover, how about we use the collage of all the pics?
maybe we could divide the pade into 12 grids, and fill it up with all the pics?

anyway..
here's my piece for January :



critiques/comment are so welcome!


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 29, 2008)

That's gorgeous Myr!

We can post it in DA? o_o


----------



## myr (Feb 29, 2008)

eh, we cannot?
I do not know it...


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 29, 2008)

No idea.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw it myr, i'm loving it 
(bada ba ba baaa...)

edit - ihatecollege should be contributing... she said she would  if she doesnt i'll cut off her penis


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hey lookie lookie.  There's a poll at the top of this thread.  Maybe people should vote in it! ​*


Snow Princess said:


> hey guys need any PS help?



I'm sure people will ask when it's time to start photoshopping.  Would you like to be the one to work on the front/back cover though?  We don't have anyone for that yet.  We just...haven't decided what we're doing for the front cover yet. XD For the back cover, we'll do the standard calendar back showing the 12 pictures, but you can't do more than the layout of it until all the fanart are done and implemented into the calendar page. XD But if you want to do that, the work will be there later.

*Please discuss what we should do for the front cover.  Should we keep to our original plan and do manga scenes as photos with one colored in the middle, and then do something else for the copies to sell.  Or should we just do one without the manga, and if so, what?*



Maruta said:


> maybe that cover can be similar?
> 
> a collage of all the artworks, and the big one could be either an extra* or the current month, OR January. Since there won't be a 2008 Jan...right?
> 
> ...



Sounds complicated. D: Also, it'd be up to the artists whether they'd be able to do all that before April.



gabzilla said:


> No idea.



Me neither 



shrymmy said:


> I saw it myr, i'm loving it
> (bada ba ba baaa...)
> 
> edit - ihatecollege should be contributing... she said she would  if she doesnt i'll cut off her penis



Can you contact her?  She hasn't replied to my pm about it. D:

*@ Myr -* I already sent you a pm with comments and am too lazy to retype it here.  But you know it's gorgeous


----------



## pet (Feb 29, 2008)

myr said:


> here's my piece for January :



HOLY TOLEEDO  tis el awesome-o

*my vote on poll:*
_Include holidays from other countries (along with American and Japanese)_

just because i dont think it would be fair to other people in different countries if we just put americanwhatssogreataboutamericaanyway? or/and japanese. 
yea yea naruto was made in japan but i think it'd be more interestin >:} rah! culture shockz


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 29, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *Hey lookie lookie.  There's a poll at the top of this thread.  Maybe people should vote in it! ​*
> 
> 
> I'm sure people will ask when it's time to start photoshopping.  Would you like to be the one to work on the front/back cover though?  We don't have anyone for that yet.  We just...haven't decided what we're doing for the front cover yet. XD For the back cover, we'll do the standard calendar back showing the 12 pictures, but you can't do more than the layout of it until all the fanart are done and implemented into the calendar page. XD But if you want to do that, the work will be there later.
> ...


Sure I'll do the front and back covers.  

I like the idea of manga panels and a colored one in the middle.. I'm not very good at coloring so I'll leave that to some skilled PS-er.


As for the poll I'd say Japanese Holidays along with characters B'days and related events..


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 29, 2008)

myr said:


> for cover, how about we use the collage of all the pics?
> maybe we could divide the pade into 12 grids, and fill it up with all the pics?
> 
> anyway..
> ...



The collage of the pics would be nice  Though, I'll try thinking of other ways we can do the cover....hmmm

AND THAT'S SO PRETTY!!!  *envies*
I love the outfits 

Aw man...now I feel like mine is so plain


----------



## myr (Feb 29, 2008)

sankyuu~ minna!

as for the poll :
why don't we put only the naruto-related date?

but I also agree with pet too...
cause many of us live outside japan and USA too..


----------



## Needless2say (Mar 1, 2008)

wow alot of your guys did such pretty jobs on your fanarts. It just make me want to work my butt off and don't leave anything sloppy.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 1, 2008)

Myr, beautiful work!! Now I need to work harder on mine... 

As for the poll, I voted for "Japanese holidays" I don't know about everyone else, but i think a calendar page full of so many holidays doesn't appeal to me that much. I think SasuSaku calendar should be exclusive with holidays that concern "SasuSaku fans", not all the holidays the the world, y'know. I mean, if I want to look at US holidays and such, I'd have like a separate regular calendar for that.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 1, 2008)

pet said:


> HOLY TOLEEDO  tis el awesome-o
> 
> *my vote on poll:*
> _Include holidays from other countries (along with American and Japanese)_
> ...



XD

IN THAT CASE I DEMAND A SASUSAKU GUY FAULKES NIGHT PICTURE! 
England rocks bitches 

lol Peace i know you wrote me a PM but i gottagotowork, *is destroyed by due date*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2008)

I gonna do oekaki, because i cant do other things..
So how big sould it be? Seens i do oekaki?


----------



## Maruta (Mar 1, 2008)

well, if you are really doing oekaki...then as big as you can =/

but what is it that makes you want to use just that? if it's the pixels, how about using paint?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2008)

Maruta said:


> well, if you are really doing oekaki...then as big as you can =/
> 
> but what is it that makes you want to use just that? if it's the pixels, how about using paint?



Paint? 

Well becasue i oekai is what i do best  I just wanna show my best part!

edit: Is size 900*1031 okay?
I have a feeling that people could hate me for making oekaki...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry for dobbule post..

here is the lineart:


----------



## Maruta (Mar 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Paint?
> 
> Well becasue i oekai is what i do best  I just wanna show my best part!
> 
> ...



MS Paint.


Aw, it's cute.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Sorry for dobbule post..
> 
> here is the lineart:


Wow! That's great stuff! 
I think 900*1031 should be ok, but if you can go higher then please do. I can see why you prefer Oekaki, it has great paint tools and layer option like Photoshop.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 1, 2008)

> if we just put americanwhatssogreataboutamericaanyway? or/and japanese.


 
Lolz, meanie.

Well, my vote was only Japanese and American holidays; I was tempted to choose to incorporate all holidays, but did not because it presents so many varying, different options that we could end up being indecisive with so many paths to take. I thought a "filter" of sorts would help us be able to decide, since we are still going 'round in discussion with the cover and such. Lightening the workload, I suppose, but that's only my argument. Choosing Japan [ ese ] Holidays is a given.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 1, 2008)

@AiSakuraHana: that's adorable!

I'll post the drawing in DA, but I'll make sure they can't steal it 

Voted.

Because I want the Mexican Dia de Los Muertos included.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2008)

The drawing is finally over! 

*Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_ 





Deviantart link

Hope the colours are okay! : )


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 1, 2008)

I love it <3


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks ~ : )


----------



## Aeld (Mar 1, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...



its super effective 
 v nice!!!


----------



## myr (Mar 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana : it's beautiful.. 
anyway, call me stupid, but what oekaki is?

shrym : have you finish yours?


----------



## Maruta (Mar 2, 2008)

^


----------



## Morati (Mar 2, 2008)

As what to include on the calendar date-wise I voted for the last option. It's a Naruto themed calendar anyway, we can scribble our own important dates on when the things finished. I don't see the need to ''force'' some American, Japanese or any other holiday down people's throat. Neutrality ftw 

But lets get to the point. As usual I postpone most things in my life untill I'm cornered by some serious deadlines . I started working on it yesterday and kept me busy till 4 in the morning. And I know...it fails in comparisson to the works of the likes of myr and gabs...but I'm just a mere mortal 

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 2, 2008)

Myr!!! shush XD 

guys look:


			
				ihatepoop on D.A said:
			
		

> Hm.. If that's the case, I'm a little confused then.
> 
> I just checked the forums and thought they only needed someone to color the manga panel.
> 
> ...



wasshalliteller?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel so free after doing this  When is the calender out?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 2, 2008)

Gosh, all of the art here is amazing. 

[ roars ] DANGO-CHAN, GET YOUR SWEET ASS ONLINE AND FINISH THE FIREFLIES NAO.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 2, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Gosh, all of the art here is amazing.
> 
> [ roars ] DANGO-CHAN, GET YOUR SWEET ASS ONLINE AND FINISH THE FIREFLIES NAO.



i love it when she gets cross 


*spots Peace eyeballing her*
...I'M DOING IT-AH!!!


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...



Awww!!! I love it! *faved on dA*


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 2, 2008)

All the fanart is looking great so far!  And thanks to everyone for their votes and input on which holidays to include.  I'm going to leave that poll up for a few more days, and then probably switch it out to what to use for our cover on Tuesday.  To keep things simple, we're just going to go with whatever gets the majority votes for both cases.



shrymmy said:


> guys look:
> 
> 
> wasshalliteller?



She pm-ed me back, so I already replied to her about it.  Thanks for contacting for me ^^



AiSakuraHana said:


> I feel so free after doing this  When is the calender out?



I'm hoping to have it out for distribution before April (the first month of our calendar).


----------



## JJ (Mar 2, 2008)

The artwork is so beautifully done! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Peace23 (Mar 2, 2008)

I Love ALL the delish art 
*Quotes*
-All artists will receive their option on quotes around the same time, so please bare the wait 
-Once you choose your favorite I'll post the quotes here and I'll take the publics vote

*Calender profits*
I personally agree with Austeria 
If we are to sell it we then come across the problem with the cover 
Which leads me to another topic..
So I vote no for selling...

*Front Cover
*I think that we should not sell it and therefore we can keep the original cover plan 
  -which is to use manga panels 
If we use fanart it would not only take more time (which we really don't have) but we also risk the danger of it looking sloppy...
So I personally say keep to the original plan and use the manga panels for the cover 

*Holidays*
I'm pretty much on the fence about this...
-I mean I live in the US
-I'm Brasillian
-I want Japanese holidays in it since its origin if Japan
-Naruto *is *the anime it comes from



I'll ponder about it and get back to this one 

*Shrymmy*
Good girl 
can't wait to see it
Peace~


----------



## Aeld (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm gettin' there though!!!!


----------



## momolade (Mar 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...



I lovelovelovelovelove this 

if i havnt repped you for this already i need to do so in 24 hours


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 2, 2008)

Morati said:


> As what to include on the calendar date-wise I voted for the last option. It's a Naruto themed calendar anyway, we can scribble our own important dates on when the things finished. I don't see the need to ''force'' some American, Japanese or any other holiday down people's throat. Neutrality ftw
> 
> But lets get to the point. As usual I postpone most things in my life untill I'm cornered by some serious deadlines . I started working on it yesterday and kept me busy till 4 in the morning. And I know...it fails in comparisson to the works of the likes of myr and gabs...but I'm just a mere mortal
> 
> Hope you guys like it.



It looks great<3 way better than anything I could hope to create. Everyone's fanart is looking awesome. With everyone's hard work and dedicated hours of contribution, this calendar will be sure to blow everyone away. It's gonna look so sweet. >.<


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 2, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> I Love ALL the delish art
> *Quotes*
> -All artists will receive their option on quotes around the same time, so please bare the wait
> -Once you choose your favorite I'll post the quotes here and I'll take the publics vote
> ...



You have until about Tuesday to decide 

And I have an announcement:
*Ihatecollege has agreed to do a fanart for the front cover.  Does anyone have any objections to this?  I also like the manga coloring cover, but we need to get a volunteer to color it - and if we get someone willing to do that, we can still do that for our digital distribution for any fc members who want that as the cover, but also have a fanart cover available for copies to sell, or any members who want that one instead.

If we go with the fanart cover - what are your suggestions for what to draw?*


----------



## Peace23 (Mar 2, 2008)

No worries peebs I'll be sure to vote by then 

*COVER*
No objections from me 
So what your saying is we'll have two covers..
One for the fc and one to sell 

As for what ihatecollege should draw...
Well again this brings me back to my first opinion where she could make-up a scene of their first interaction (like when she first decided to like him)...
Or...
Something that makes whoever is looking at the calender wonders what will happen next...
Its late and I have a big test tomorrow so my brain mushy 
I'll think about it and give ideas tomorrow 
GOOD NIGHT! ^_^

*Shrymmy*
Be a good girl and finish it up 

Edit: HELLO LURKERS!!!!!!!!!!
There's like 42 of you guys xD


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 2, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...



 THAT'S SO FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!  
Though Sasuke's hand looks kinda big
Aw wth, it's still great 

Love how Sasu-kun came out x3

I was wondering, what do you use for an oekaki? 



Morati said:


> Hope you guys like it.



 The effects on the lockers look so frigign awesome! AND THE COLORING! TOO! 
Now I'm starting to hate mine bit by bit 

*@Peebs*
Is it ok if I don't finish by today??? I wasn't able to go on the computer till now =__= I'm having issues with coloring and whatnot and school


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 3, 2008)

(aw crapp, I just realized it's the cover I'll be drawing providing no one objects... Which if anyone does, I totally understand. Just because that's a lot of pressure to make it look good :/. If anyone wants to trade for a month that's cool lol)

Anyway, it'd be nice to get ideas or whatnot about what the drawing should be about. Just a couple of things though - I'm better at drawing older people (I mean I can draw them as pre Shippuden but, really, it's up to you). Drawing something really dynamic isn't my forte as well and am worried that it won't look that great if the idea was like, Sakura would be using a SUPERPMSPUNCH and Sasuke using his Pikachu ThunderShock.. I mean, chidori.  

And something humorous would would be nice? But it seems here that people are more into mushy gushy lurve and fluffiness (I dunno).. Otherwise, I'm all ears.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, I finally finished mine! Sorry for the lateness..  
I will send the original to my Photoshopper if you guys think it looks ok. 



@ihatecollege
No ideas here. XD I'm sure ppl with great ideas will come along soon.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 3, 2008)

^

   


As for the cover, maybe something that sums up the whole year?

- All four seasons intertwined into one picture?


(can't think of anything else right now. )


----------



## Saphira (Mar 3, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Ah, I finally finished mine! Sorry for the lateness..
> I will send the original to my Photoshopper if you guys think it looks ok.
> 
> 
> ...



OMG  This is so *awesome*...especially that my birthday is in august


----------



## kire (Mar 3, 2008)

myr said:


> for cover, how about we use the collage of all the pics?
> maybe we could divide the pade into 12 grids, and fill it up with all the pics?
> 
> anyway..
> ...


so pretty...I luv it.


AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...


They look good to me...very cute.


Morati said:


> As what to include on the calendar date-wise I voted for the last option. It's a Naruto themed calendar anyway, we can scribble our own important dates on when the things finished. I don't see the need to ''force'' some American, Japanese or any other holiday down people's throat. Neutrality ftw
> 
> But lets get to the point. As usual I postpone most things in my life untill I'm cornered by some serious deadlines  I started working on it yesterday and kept me busy till 4 in the morning. And I know...it fails in comparisson to the works of the likes of myr and gabs...but I'm just a mere mortal
> 
> Hope you guys like it.


looks good, nice work!



sonteen12 said:


> Ah, I finally finished mine! Sorry for the lateness..
> I will send the original to my Photoshopper if you guys think it looks ok.
> 
> 
> ...


Totally worth the wait!!! I loves it..so much..
The only thing I see and maybe its me, or this rediculous excuse of a monitor im forced to use, but should there legs be a bit more transparent in the water..
I'm starting to freak out about PSing this...  I don't want to fuck it up..


Fabulous work!!


----------



## Aeld (Mar 3, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> (aw crapp, I just realized it's the cover I'll be drawing providing no one objects... Which if anyone does, I totally understand. Just because that's a lot of pressure to make it look good :/. If anyone wants to trade for a month that's cool lol)
> 
> Anyway, it'd be nice to get ideas or whatnot about what the drawing should be about. Just a couple of things though - I'm better at drawing older people (I mean I can draw them as pre Shippuden but, really, it's up to you). Drawing something really dynamic isn't my forte as well and am worried that it won't look that great if the idea was like, Sakura would be using a SUPERPMSPUNCH and Sasuke using his Pikachu ThunderShock.. I mean, chidori.
> 
> And something humorous would would be nice? But it seems here that people are more into mushy gushy lurve and fluffiness (I dunno).. Otherwise, I'm all ears.




it better be fucking amazing or i'll kick the shit out of you 


OH MY GOD I'M ALMOST DONE I SWEAR! i'm not gonna upload anything yet as its still half done  AND IN MY DEFENCE PET IS NO WHERE TO BE SEEN YET!  
*shot by peace*

i hate having a 24-7 job


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 3, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *@Peebs*
> Is it ok if I don't finish by today??? I wasn't able to go on the computer till now =__= I'm having issues with coloring and whatnot and school



That's fine, just try to finish it as soon as you can.



ihatecollege said:


> (aw crapp, I just realized it's the cover I'll be drawing providing no one objects... Which if anyone does, I totally understand. Just because that's a lot of pressure to make it look good :/. If anyone wants to trade for a month that's cool lol)
> 
> Anyway, it'd be nice to get ideas or whatnot about what the drawing should be about. Just a couple of things though - I'm better at drawing older people (I mean I can draw them as pre Shippuden but, really, it's up to you). Drawing something really dynamic isn't my forte as well and am worried that it won't look that great if the idea was like, Sakura would be using a SUPERPMSPUNCH and Sasuke using his Pikachu ThunderShock.. I mean, chidori.
> 
> And something humorous would would be nice? But it seems here that people are more into mushy gushy lurve and fluffiness (I dunno).. Otherwise, I'm all ears.



Hmm...I don't want you to feel pressured either.  Maybe after you finish it, we can vote on which fanart to put on the cover, and if it's one of the month fanarts, maybe you could just replace it if it would fit for that month?  Either that or we can maybe take a vote from the fanart that's been posted so far, and then you'd know which month to draw for if you'd prefer.  Not that I'm trying to kick you off the cover or anything, just trying to be as accomodating as possible.  Let me know what you prefer.

*And other people who are better at deciding these things, please help! D:*



Aishiteru said:


> As for the cover, maybe something that sums up the whole year?
> 
> - All four seasons intertwined into one picture?
> 
> ...



I do kind of like that idea - somehow show bits of each season on the cover without it looking like some sort of chaotic mess D:



shrymmy said:


> it better be fucking amazing or i'll kick the shit out of you
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD I'M ALMOST DONE I SWEAR! i'm not gonna upload anything yet as its still half done  AND IN MY DEFENCE PET IS NO WHERE TO BE SEEN YET!
> ...



Just get it done as soon as possible.  I know we're also waiting on Tomochii-chan, dango-chan, pet, maruta....am I missing anyone?


----------



## Foretold (Mar 3, 2008)

For the calender, what color mode would we use?


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> That's fine, just try to finish it as soon as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAhaha don't worry about me and my insecure feelings of "pressure"~  I CAN just stick with the cover just to not complicate things with how everything is put together right now.

And bits of season on one picture? Like, how so? (that's kind of hard for me to visualize to be honest - without making a mess of things... :/ ) 

@shrymmy - Would kicking the shizzle out of me be before or after my femme-penis is castrated? D:


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 3, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> And bits of season on one picture? Like, how so? (that's kind of hard for me to visualize to be honest - without making a mess of things... :/ )


I have an idea. A pic of Sasuke and Sakura sitting/mingling together in a house(bedroom/living room?), and behind them is a big board with many photos of the two pinned to it. The photos will be the month fanarts from the calendar, so it would include a bit from each season that way, right?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 3, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I have an idea. A pic of Sasuke and Sakura sitting/mingling together in a house(bedroom/living room?), and behind them is a big board with many photos of the two pinned to it. The photos will be the month fanarts from the calendar, so it would include a bit from each season that way, right?



I actually really like that idea.  It's general, but all-inclusive at the same time.  What does ihatecollege think of it though 



Foretold said:


> For the calender, what color mode would we use?



I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 3, 2008)

RGB or CMYK, just making sure.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 3, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I have an idea. A pic of Sasuke and Sakura sitting/mingling together in a house(bedroom/living room?), and behind them is a big board with many photos of the two pinned to it. The photos will be the month fanarts from the calendar, so it would include a bit from each season that way, right?


Actually that'd be kind of OOC if you asked me. Sasuke having those pictures put up on the board in his bedroom is very questionable. 

I'd say just stick with a fanart for the cover and that's it. Do we need to show the art inside? Would it be better to let them actually see and admire the art when the month comes and not just have them crowding the main page in a "for the heck of it" kind of way? Would that take away from the actual pages or is there any other way of showcasing the fanarts without making the cover look cramped or taking away from it? (The cover itself is art and I think it'd be nice to just show it as it is)

We could have a list of thumbnails on the backside or something and list the proper credits if you guys want. Again, just my opinion.

(And I haven't heard a thing from the artist of the month of April... not that I want to rush or anything but next week would be a good time for me as I wouldn't be as busy.)


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 3, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Actually that'd be kind of OOC if you asked me. Sasuke having those pictures put up on the board in his bedroom is very questionable.


It could be Sakura's bedroom. 


Austeria said:


> I'd say just stick with a fanart for the cover and that's it. Do we need to show the art inside? Would it be better to let them actually see and admire the art when the month comes and not just have them crowding the main page in a "for the heck of it" kind of way? Would that take away from the actual pages or is there any other way of showcasing the fanarts without making the cover look cramped or taking away from it? (The cover itself is art and I think it'd be nice to just show it as it is)


Well, I was thinking that the photos would be really small and kinda blurry, so it shouldn't look too cramped...
But it's still up to ihatecollege on what to draw. Just throwing ideas around...



Foretold said:


> RGB or CMYK, just making sure.


I'm not sure either, but I'd say RGB? I think if anyone wanted to get the calendar printed, the print shop can convert the color format to CMYK for you to print out.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 3, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> @shrymmy - Would kicking the shizzle out of me be before or after my femme-penis is castrated? D:



........................ i love you

oh jesus mary and joseph...I've finished *dies*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 3, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Ah, I finally finished mine! Sorry for the lateness..
> I will send the original to my Photoshopper if you guys think it looks ok.




I love your soft coloring you did!  Though I agree with Kire, maybe a little transparent near the legs since it's near the surface?



sonteen12 said:


> I have an idea. A pic of Sasuke and Sakura sitting/mingling together in a house(bedroom/living room?), and behind them is a big board with many photos of the two pinned to it. The photos will be the month fanarts from the calendar, so it would include a bit from each season that way, right?



I actually like that one  I could just imagine them just reading a book together on the sofa. Like that Honey Canon picture. Sakura is reading a book while Sasuke is reading scrolls


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I love your soft coloring you did!  Though I agree with Kire, maybe a little transparent near the legs since it's near the surface?


Thank you! 
I'm afraid I might screw it up if I edit it since I already merged the layers.


----------



## Chrysant (Mar 4, 2008)

I've voted



SASUSAKU FTW!!!


----------



## Aeld (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 4, 2008)

TIMES NINE THOUSAND. There are people staring because I cannot quell the giggles coming from my mouth at all this gorgeous fanart. [ Milling around the Honors Commons, pretending to do English tutorials = P ]

Psst, peebs! In the PM, I'm listed for Fall and for Spring: Am I supposed to be? 

I do not object to selling the calendar at conventions, though I am not an artist and therefore, I do not think my opinion holds as credible. =/

  Shymmy, is that an Uchiha-lolli in her mouth?! 

The colors are gorgeous, as is the pose.  Niki likes, Niki approves.


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 4, 2008)

COUGH SPUTTER HOLY FUCK


I'm gonna be LAAAAAAAAAAAAATE with ths...I have midterm tests this week and last weekend I uh...personal problems arised

Anyway, I cahnged my drawing because I have painted Sasuke's face and hair about SEVEN TIMES and it still LOOKS LIKE BULLSHIT. So I changed the sketch to something I like moar ;;;;;;;;

I WILL SUBMIT IT BEFOAR THE END OF DA WEEK. Plus I haven't gotten any Pms from MoT or mah photoshoppah >_>


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 4, 2008)

*@Shyrmmy*
Love the coloring style you did  Very awesome and unique  
Though to me Sakura's head seems a little too small, compared to Sasuke's head anyway 

I'm just saying that lil crit there  You don't have to change it since it probably took you a while.

Vary nice indeed 

*needs to finish *


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 4, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> COUGH SPUTTER HOLY FUCK
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be LAAAAAAAAAAAAATE with ths...I have midterm tests this week and last weekend I uh...personal problems arised
> ...


 
Send me an update / WIP now, then.
I've been around, lulz, YOU LOVABLE HO. 
Je-SUS, who IS the photoshopper, anyway?


----------



## Aeld (Mar 5, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *@Shyrmmy*
> Love the coloring style you did  Very awesome and unique
> Though to me Sakura's head seems a little too small, compared to Sasuke's head anyway
> 
> ...




i agree!


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 5, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Psst, peebs! In the PM, I'm listed for Fall and for Spring: Am I supposed to be?



Because you signed up for both March and September 



dango-chan said:


> COUGH SPUTTER HOLY FUCK
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be LAAAAAAAAAAAAATE with ths...I have midterm tests this week and last weekend I uh...personal problems arised
> ...



Please pm you photoshopper and make sure she'll have enough time to do the photoshopping part.  And please finish as soon as you can.



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Send me an update / WIP now, then.
> I've been around, lulz, YOU LOVABLE HO.
> Je-SUS, who IS the photoshopper, anyway?



Aerin35 (Everyone is listed in the second post)


----------



## Aerin (Mar 5, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Send me an update / WIP now, then.
> I've been around, lulz, YOU LOVABLE HO.
> Je-SUS, who IS the photoshopper, anyway?



It's me... Sorry, I'm a newbie, not very well known ^^. I've pmed Dango-chan, I've already began to work on the layout, but I have to wait for the color and brush choice.

Edit: I like your idea, Ihatecollege.


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 5, 2008)

I just pm-ed a mod to change the poll, so even though it's technically still open, we're not taking any more votes on which holidays to use.  The poll will be replaced with one to decide what to do about the cover.

Just to be clear, it is not yet settled whether we will be selling copies of the calendar.  However, while we're still figuring that out, I want to get the cover decided on.  If we do sell, we can't use manga panels (which is what had won in votes prior), so we would have to use fanart (unless someone comes up with another idea), so the options in the poll will be:

-the same fanart cover for both the fc version of the calendar and the one we will use to sell (basically, just make one calendar)

-use the manga panel idea for the fc version, but then also create a fanart cover for selling (two different covers)

-other (any other/better ideas people can come up with for what to do)

Please post any questions you have about this!

Also, if anyone involved in creating the calendar objects to selling it and any profits going toward a group account (to be used to buy things for the fc as a whole, like prizes for contest winners) - please pm me.


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay everyone, votes have been tabulated.  After weeding out votes from non-members of the FC, the winner was #4: *Include holidays from other countries (along with American and Japanese) *

_Now, I only counted 47 votes out of those 66. Please vote only if you are a FC member. If you like the pairing, we welcome you to *join*. It's a painless process.  It's still not too late to join up and vote in the next category. Thanks._


----------



## pet (Mar 5, 2008)

nightmistress said:


> _Now, I only counted 47 votes out of those 66. Please vote only if you are a FC member. If you like the pairing, we welcome you to *join*. It's a painless process.  It's still not too late to join up and vote in the next category. Thanks._



o wowz! 19 people who arent even members *still* voted. they just cant keep they're hands off us. 
we're SPICY HOT!!


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 5, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I have no idea....*does someone else know the answer to this?*
> 
> *looks back to previous discussion on this*
> 
> ...



Alright - if there are no other objections/ideas, this one sounds good~~ I'll get started on the sketch right away. But right now, I have to sleep - I only got 2 hours last night studying for an exam made of doom. T_T


----------



## Austeria (Mar 5, 2008)

Are the Photoshoppers supposed to add in the holidays/events themselves (which you will post here if that is indeed the case...) or will there be someone doing that, just to make things uniform and all that?

Oh, and AiSakuraHana... I PMed you already but I'll post it here again. Should I just use the final version you posted or do you have one in a bigger resolution for me to work with?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 6, 2008)

^ I'll be answering about that shortly.



nightmistress said:


> Okay everyone, votes have been tabulated.  After weeding out votes from non-members of the FC, the winner was #4: *Include holidays from other countries (along with American and Japanese) *



Ok, looks like we're going to include major holidays from around the world!  I think I have a calendar that has a whole bunch of holidays - I'll try to type that up tonight and then we can add/subtract from that list.

We have a decision to make though: Do we want to actually list the holiday, or just highlight that box (following the format in sonteen12's example (I know that's not the final version, but it's the version I found quickly and has Sasuke's birthday highlighted) - pm her if you have a question about it)?

Any other decisions need to be made in creating the calendar page?  Don't forget to work with the other people in your season to decide on a brush to use for the background!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 6, 2008)

About the holydays... 

Sonteen made a highlight for Sasuke's birthday, we could keep that for Sasusaku related dates, and just write the holidays name in a box, without highlight... I 've think of it when I saw how many holidays I had to put on March, here an exemple...



And with border on every holydays...


It seems too bold for me, what is your feeling on this ?

Oh, and for the spring day, how do you name it in English ? I wasn't sure...


For the *brushs *(for spring photoshopers, specifically), I think Tomochi-chan' sakura's flowers fits, what is your choice ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 6, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> About the holydays...
> 
> Sonteen made a highlight for Sasuke's birthday, we could keep that for Sasusaku related dates, and just write the holidays name in a box, without highlight... I 've think of it when I saw how many holidays I had to put on March, here an exemple...
> 
> ...



I agree - let's just bold SasuSaku-related holidays and just add text for other holidays.  Thanks showing that.  (First day of spring = "Vernal Equinox" ^^)  This is something we can continue to figure out as people post how different versions look.

As for the brushes - ask the other spring people (but my vote goes for the cherry blossoms )


----------



## Maruta (Mar 6, 2008)

spring-cherry blossoms

winter-snowflakes

fall-falling leaves

summer-sunflowers

?


----------



## Aerin (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks phoenixblood, so I'll keep it that way for now.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 6, 2008)

> Because you signed up for both March and September


I completely forgot I signed up for September as well; apologies.



> It's me... Sorry, I'm a newbie, not very well known ^^. I've pmed Dango-chan, I've already began to work on the layout, but I have to wait for the color and brush choice.


 
Received your PM, messaging you back, dear. 



> I agree - let's just bold SasuSaku-related holidays and just add text for other holidays. Thanks showing that. (First day of spring = "Vernal Equinox" ^^) This is something we can continue to figure out as people post how different versions look.


 
Agree. ^^

Will vote in poll shortly.


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

i think you guys  should use the second one


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 6, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> About the holydays...
> 
> Sonteen made a highlight for Sasuke's birthday, we could keep that for Sasusaku related dates, and just write the holidays name in a box, without highlight... I 've think of it when I saw how many holidays I had to put on March, here an exemple...
> 
> ...



Maybe, instead of highlighting the sasusaku dates, why not make the box color a little darker?? Or would that not really be noticeable  I've seen it in different calendars before.

Do you get what I mean? I have a hard time explaining 



Maruta said:


> spring-cherry blossoms
> 
> winter-snowflakes
> 
> ...



I like. 
The sunflowers idea is waaay better than the fireworks one I had in mind. And it's more fitting


----------



## Aerin (Mar 7, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Received your PM, messaging you back, dear.
> 
> 
> Agree. ^^
> ...



Don't mind my message, I see you saw it 

@Aquamist, would you mind explain further ? For the holydays you mean ?

@Tomochii-chan, my boyfriend had a similar idea I guess, but he pointed that depending on the faded fanart behind, it might be a litlle weird... I think I'll will try to do an exemple, and post it when I have time... Oh, and there's less sasusaku dates than holydays, so, for march, for exemple, it really don't solve the problem.... Maybe doing that for holidays ?

And yes, I like the sunflower idea better too, that's a good idea, Maruta.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 7, 2008)

Just that sunflowers were the first thing I could think of


----------



## Aeld (Mar 7, 2008)

Peace is gonna be away for a bit, and will be behind in stuff as her mum has had to take her to the ER  she's alright but is suffering from ghey spazzy headaches and is a poorly kitty...so go easy on her if she doesnt meet the quotes-deadline


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 7, 2008)

BIG IMAGE AHEAD - I spent a good chunk of today and yesterday just drawing this.. And it's not even closed to being finished T_T



Is this what people had in mind? I couldn't fit the part about where there are pictures scattered on the ground but I tried to include most of the stuff I've seen so far - notably the rose, eye patch, and surfboard in the pic. I couldn't decide which season to draw in the window too. I was going for winter but then realized they aren't exactly dressed for that  I'm thinking I'm going to draw spring (with pink sakura blossoms or something).

Finally, they do look cross eyed in the pic but it'll look a little less like that when colored.

Anyway, crits are okay and I'll take note of it - but otherwise, SHOWER ME WITH GLORY D:

(BTW, I hope things go alright with her...)


----------



## Aeld (Mar 7, 2008)

*EYEPATCH!!! *_that_ is why i love you
I'm getting sick of calling you Ihatecollege when we're blatently going to sleep together eventually 
whats your _reeeeeeeeeeeal_ name?


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 7, 2008)

@_@

Well, so much for an anonymous one night stand 

Anyway, my name? You're probably wearing a pair right now. It's Jean~~  

Glad you like - I'll try to finish the pic off by this weekend.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 7, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> Anyway, my name? You're probably wearing a pair right now.



you're name is pants? 
you do realise thats stuck in my head now


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 8, 2008)

Hallo again~ Today was the only day I could finish this so I went ahead and colored it for now.. 



I busted my ass today to do it  But I hope it doesn't look terrible. The fanarts are just among the ones I've seen so far - obviously it won't be finished until everyone else finishes so yaaaaarrrr. That's just a sample. 

here's the dA link - Here you go.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 8, 2008)

ihatecollege, that is sooo awesome!! 
You're really good at drawing hands, I envy you for that! XD


----------



## Austeria (Mar 8, 2008)

@ ihatecollege: Looks good to me. 

--------

Also, for the month of April we thought we'd put a Konoha background (minimerc's awesome idea). And I've been thinking... maybe it's better if each month could have its own unique background instead of having the same textures for each season. That way we can match it up with the fanart for the month and it wouldn't require as much coordination between teams, which could be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 8, 2008)

@Ihatecollege, this looks just perfect....


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 8, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I like.
> The sunflowers idea is waaay better than the fireworks one I had in mind. And it's more fitting



Can you find a brush for sunflowers?  What about my suggestion for dandelions, it even coordinates with the comparison of Sasuke to a lion D:



shrymmy said:


> Peace is gonna be away for a bit, and will be behind in stuff as her mum has had to take her to the ER  she's alright but is suffering from ghey spazzy headaches and is a poorly kitty...so go easy on her if she doesnt meet the quotes-deadline



Aww.  Thanks for letting me know, I hope she feels better soon. 



ihatecollege said:


> Hallo again~ Today was the only day I could finish this so I went ahead and colored it for now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!  That's pretty much what I had envisioned in my mind.  A suggestion though (and I don't know how easy this is to do since I can't draw to save my life) - what about to add a little winter, throw Sakura's scarf from the January fanart over the surf board?



Austeria said:


> @ ihatecollege: Looks good to me.
> 
> --------
> 
> Also, for the month of April we thought we'd put a Konoha background (minimerc's awesome idea). And I've been thinking... maybe it's better if each month could have its own unique background instead of having the same textures for each season. That way we can match it up with the fanart for the month and it wouldn't require as much coordination between teams, which could be a bit of a hassle.



Hmm, that is an interesting idea.  However, unless someone is going to draw the Konoha backgrounds, we run into the same issue we had with the cover when and if it comes time to sell them.  For coordinating, all it takes is picking the same brush to use.  One person could even create it and then share it with the other two, or you can each take the same brush and make your own pattern from it (I think either would work fine).  If people are having trouble deciding, I can just pick a brush for each season for you guys. I just don't know if you want to trust my artistic taste 

*going to start looking up international holidays now* Sorry about the delay on this, I haven't been feeling well again.  I've had allergies off and on since _mid-summer_ (which is really tiresome by this point), and I basically have gone to bed after dinner because I'm tired. D: So I'll try to post that today.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 8, 2008)

ihatecollege, I'mma call you Jean now, too. 

Are you Korean? 'Cause I am, too. :3

And I love the concept of the cover you made. <3333

It's a really good idea.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh Jean, so far I adore it! The fanarts in the background / scene are actually not difficult to make out.



> *going to start looking up international holidays now* Sorry about the delay on this, I haven't been feeling well again. I've had allergies off and on since _mid-summer_ (which is really tiresome by this point), and I basically have gone to bed after dinner because I'm tired. D: So I'll try to post that today.


 
Aww, poor girl; I know how allergies feel. They're absolutely horrible; I've been hospitalized for them.  Try to keep yourself healthy, peebs!


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh you guys~~ 

Thanks so much for approving 

@phoenixblood - oh yeah, I forgot about winter D: - I'll get on that and draw a scarf in somehow~

@Aishiteru - yes ma'am I am~ We all like kimchi and excessive amounts of garlic


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 8, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> @Aishiteru - yes ma'am I am~ We all like kimchi and excessive amounts of garlic



So true.


----------



## Magical Amber (Mar 8, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> BIG IMAGE AHEAD - I spent a good chunk of today and yesterday just drawing this.. And it's not even closed to being finished T_T


I like. I like it lots. 

That's kinda like how I envisioned it too. It looks like it's going to work well. <3



Maruta said:


> spring-cherry blossoms
> 
> winter-snowflakes
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me =O

I can't wait to actually get started on working on the calendar. X3


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 9, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Aww, poor girl; I know how allergies feel. They're absolutely horrible; I've been hospitalized for them.  Try to keep yourself healthy, peebs!



Thank you.  What I've had isn't that bad, it's more that it's been so prolonged. D:

Anyway, I've actually been on task (this is taking longer than I thought ).  I'm not quite done, but I have April-December done, so I figured I'd go ahead and post those.  When I'm finished, I'm going to send a Word doc to all the photoshoppers, so don't worry if you can't read everything clearly.  I'm basically posting images now for people to comment on additional holidays that should be included, and also which ones should be highlighted.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 9, 2008)

ihatecollege said:


> Hallo again~ Today was the only day I could finish this so I went ahead and colored it for now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I envy everyone here...they can color TT^TT
I especially love their hair 

Sasuke's stomach looks kinda...fat looking .__.
*gets smacked* Ignore me I shouldn't be talking 



phoenixblood said:


> Can you find a brush for sunflowers?  What about my suggestion for dandelions, it even coordinates with the comparison of Sasuke to a lion D:



Ok, I'll see if I find any. And I dunno why but Dandelions look like Sunflowers... I think...I wouldn't know  Any would be fine. I'll look for brushes when I get home.

And great work with the holidays PB!  That must've took a while ;__;


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, sorry for double-post but I found a nice dandelion brush packs

*Dandelion Brushes - Summer*
Here's about anything you could want to know
(57.6m/s)

Seems more peaceful if you use this one for summer actually...I actually like it. I'm having a hard time look for nice sunflower ones though =/


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 10, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ok, sorry for double-post but I found a nice dandelion brush packs
> 
> *Dandelion Brushes - Summer*
> Link removed
> ...



I think so, too.  And I think it adds a nice texture.  Sunflowers I think are a little....cheery for Sasuke. XD


----------



## Aerin (Mar 10, 2008)

By the way, since it will be a faded texture, I think people won't really see any great differences beetween sunflowers and dandelion... Anyway, great finds as usual, Tomochii-chan, you work fast !


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)

All the holidays are kinda LOL.

But it's really interesting to see those.
Could you also add this  Mark it as either RU or LV 

And...weird idea and much work, how about marking our b-days? The artists', photoshopers', concept developers'...


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

GASP HACK omg guys.......this is taking FOREVER. I have been sick as a dog all this weekend and its just like DOOM over my head. My nose is all stuffy and shit and I snot rocketed boogers ALL OVER MY TABLET. It wasn't pretty, I tell ya.  My head's been killing me but I hae been working on the picture, but its just that this flu wont go AWAAAAY :sob

I hope to post it by the end of today. If I don't I'm probably in the hospital or in my GRAVE.


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

P.S.!!!!!!!!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET HIGH REZ SCANS OF YUKATA FABRIC?!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 10, 2008)

Try to browse these websites... But there isn't high resolution...





Sorry I'm not able to help you more...
Keep it on, I'm sure you'll finish it (and then you can sleep for three days straight ?)


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _OT. DANGO-CHAAAAN_ 



OMG HASEO AND SHINO OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 10, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> GASP HACK omg guys.......this is taking FOREVER. I have been sick as a dog all this weekend and its just like DOOM over my head. My nose is all stuffy and shit and I snot rocketed boogers ALL OVER MY TABLET. It wasn't pretty, I tell ya.  My head's been killing me but I hae been working on the picture, but its just that this flu wont go AWAAAAY :sob
> 
> I hope to post it by the end of today. If I don't I'm probably in the hospital or in my GRAVE.


 
Well gosh, you sound horribly sick!  Why is everyone suffering so badly? I command you all to stop it.

PM me when you can, dear. =3 

I do have a strange fondness for the dandelions, actually... I think I like the brush better than that of the sunflowers.

Will comment on the calendar holidays later 'cause AP Physics is 'a callin'


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 10, 2008)

oh gawdz AP classes :arh I have to take that next year...heard it's HORRIBLE
AP=anal probe...those classes get to yah 

Anyways, glad you guys liked the brushes I found  Do you think I should find more or we'll leave it at that? For the winter one, I can't seem to find good snowflake brushes >__> all of them look too...cartoony...or maybe a little TOO real...iono

I'll look for more brushes and try finishing up the picture today

FEEL BETTER DANGO-CHII


----------



## kire (Mar 10, 2008)

Am I the only one having issues posting/ or even loading pages in NF..?
*annoyed*

Anyways, I've been looking at brushes, but I wanted to see what the other summer pics looked like, then try different brushes to find the right one.
The dandylions and sunflowers are ok..but personally I've never been a fan of either flower

Like I found a seashell one that would go good with our pic (august), but may not with others..so Im trying to go through this thread but thx to these NF errors I am having a hell of a time...I doubt this post will even go through..


oh and when is the estimated deadline for the photoshopped pic?


----------



## ihatecollege (Mar 10, 2008)

^ (I'm having that same problem...  )

Anyway, here's the version of my picture with the scarf thrown over the surfboard - 



I figured it would be fairly easy to photoshop in the other pics when they're done so whoever the photoshop-er is for the cover.. Have at it? I dunno 

Anyway, I hope this version fits the criteria. Thanks for liking it 

Here's the dA link - 

Since for some reason I can't get photobucket to get the full image, I recommend viewing the link instead.


----------



## kire (Mar 10, 2008)

^ Lookin' good


----------



## Austeria (Mar 11, 2008)

For April, we (the team comprising of me, minimerc and AiSakuraHana) has decided to use a Konoha background for our fanart (in the fanart itself and not the calendar background) and I just want to make sure that it is alright for me to make a Konoha background using Kishi's manga page as a reference. I will be painting it myself and I won't use the lineart from the manga at all.

Just to make sure before I actually start the job.


----------



## JJ (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## kire (Mar 11, 2008)

ive been going through brushes for a while now..
didnt someone say they wanted snow flakes, if so here are a couple i found:
hana-sun
hana-sun


----------



## Enzo (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the best idea is to use manga panels!


----------



## Aeld (Mar 11, 2008)

tweaking tweaking tweaking:



Momo's been giving me tips on PSP, so hopefully this is gonna be easier, i was messing about with PEN PRESSURE the other day zomg! And LAYERS! :B (I normally just draw straight onto the page, one layer, with the brush >_>)

has the deadline been relaxed? Its much nicer now


----------



## Aerin (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got problems too, most of the time, I can't even access to the forum, I thought it was my computer, but it seems to be some problem for lot of people, anyway, I think I'll update my profile to be easily contacted if I disapear for lack of connection (I'm still waiting for the march fanart, poor Dango-chan...)

For summer brushs, shells seems a good idea too, guess it will depend on fanarts... It would be beautiful with Sonteen's one. Good luck to choose, guys. For, spring, I'll pm the two other photoshoppers for agreeing on the brush, since I didn't see any post on that (did I miss something ?)

For *highlighting holydays*, I've try Tomochi-chan idea (color the date box instead of border it), but depend on the layout colour, it doesn't give a good result. For somber color, like blue or purple, it doesn't highlight anything, it's fading in the background. (have something to do with layer's transparency). I give up ! If someone can do a better job out of it ? (argh, difficult sentences, I hope everyone understand me)


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 11, 2008)

Maruta said:


> All the holidays are kinda LOL.
> 
> But it's really interesting to see those.
> Could you also add this  Mark it as either RU or LV
> ...



I haven't gotten to March yet, but I think it was on the calendar I have.  I'll make sure to include it if it wasn't though. ^^



dango-chan said:


> GASP HACK omg guys.......this is taking FOREVER. I have been sick as a dog all this weekend and its just like DOOM over my head. My nose is all stuffy and shit and I snot rocketed boogers ALL OVER MY TABLET. It wasn't pretty, I tell ya.  My head's been killing me but I hae been working on the picture, but its just that this flu wont go AWAAAAY :sob
> 
> I hope to post it by the end of today. If I don't I'm probably in the hospital or in my GRAVE.



Feel better!  And I feel really bad, but I really need to stress to anyone who hasn't gotten their fanart in yet: *Please get it done ASAP!!*



kire said:


> oh and when is the estimated deadline for the photoshopped pic?



*March 23rd*



ihatecollege said:


> ^ (I'm having that same problem...  )
> 
> Anyway, here's the version of my picture with the scarf thrown over the surfboard -
> 
> ...



It looks good.  Snow Princess volunteered to photoshop the cover, so please send your fanart to her.  I'm assuming she can take over adding in the remaining fanart as it's posted, unless you want to keep doing that.  Please coordinate with her.



Austeria said:


> For April, we (the team comprising of me, minimerc and AiSakuraHana) has decided to use a Konoha background for our fanart (in the fanart itself and not the calendar background) and I just want to make sure that it is alright for me to make a Konoha background using Kishi's manga page as a reference. I will be painting it myself and I won't use the lineart from the manga at all.
> 
> Just to make sure before I actually start the job.



If you're drawing it, then that's fine.  I thought you meant crop it from the manga.  Just make sure you post the updated fanart here so it can be added to the cover. ^^



kire said:


> ive been going through brushes for a while now..
> didnt someone say they wanted snow flakes, if so here are a couple i found:
> Bashbat
> Bashbat



Out of those, I like the second one best.  I'll send this out to winter photoshoppers to add to the choices.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 11, 2008)

kire said:


> ive been going through brushes for a while now..
> didnt someone say they wanted snow flakes, if so here are a couple i found:



I love them all!  I'm probably gonna use one of them for my fanart 



ihatecollege said:


> ^ (I'm having that same problem...  )
> 
> Anyway, here's the version of my picture with the scarf thrown over the surfboard -
> 
> ...



Lookin' awesome!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG!!!! Everyone are doing their best and being great and such!! I'm lost here!! I should come here more often now that my work is starting!! 


So ihatecollege sent me the fanart for the calendar front cover. I'm supposed to add in the remaining fanart in the pictures' frames right!? So where are they?? What size should I resize the whole cover?? What should I write on it?? *pulls hair* help me here!X3


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> OMG!!!! Everyone are doing their best and being great and such!! I'm lost here!! I should come here more often now that my work is starting!!
> 
> 
> So ihatecollege sent me the fanart for the calendar front cover. I'm supposed to add in the remaining fanart in the pictures' frames right!? So where are they?? What size should I resize the whole cover?? What should I write on it?? *pulls hair* help me here!X3



I think a pretty standard size is 8 1/2" x 11" (when folded), but if someone wants to stop by and correct me, let me know.  Otherwise, we'll go with that.

All the fanarts aren't finished yet.....but I know shrymmy has posted hers that hasn't been added to the calendar yet.  I'll look through the last few pages and quote the fanarts that have been posted but not added yet.

As for text, do what you think works, and then post it for comments and people here will give you direction of where to go with it.  Something along the lines of "SasuSaku 2008 Calendar".

*Edit:* Ok, I went back and I think I've got all of them:



nefer_sbedjieb said:


> Hello! I've made the image for november. here is the link in NF Itachi's Plans Revealed...The MANY Possibilties
> 
> and the DA one
> 
> ...



Nevermind on this one for now also: shrymmy says she's not done.


shrymmy said:


> tweaking tweaking tweaking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is already in the calendar, but you're going to need to replace it with an update - Austeria is drawing a background for it, but I still wanted to post it for reference.:


AiSakuraHana said:


> The drawing is finally over!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I FREAKING DID IT! HOLY CRAP!_
> 
> ...


----------



## pet (Mar 12, 2008)

dude..i cant do this anymore, srry, im droppin out.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 12, 2008)

pet??


----------



## pet (Mar 12, 2008)

naw i's just fukin around


----------



## momolade (Mar 12, 2008)

^OMFGTHATSAWESOMEX3X3X3X3X3X3


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2008)

X3

That is just too cool.


----------



## kire (Mar 12, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I love them all!  I'm probably gonna use one of them for my fanart
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' awesome!


excellent, glad I could help.



pet said:


> naw i's just fukin around


Holy Crap a pac man theme!! I love it, so original!!


Ok, I'm gonna post these here before I lose the links..
Some brushes for fall (leaves)
Track 9 - Heroic Battle
...
Now I've seen better but they got lost..so I have to look for them..


----------



## Magical Amber (Mar 13, 2008)

@pet~ I love it! X3 Adding a Pac-man theme is a really creative touch. And it has a nice pop-arty feel to it.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 13, 2008)

@Pet : X3 Damn it.... You've just revived my long-dead inner-fangirl... What a weird fuzzy feeling ! 

@Peebs: I didn't know for mother's day in march... Here it's in may... Yop, another holyday to add, I guess... Good way to learn about foreign holydays


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 13, 2008)

pet said:


> naw i's just fukin around



You about gave me a heart attack with your first post thar 

Turned out very awesome though - love the inclusion of the symbols on their shirts 



kire said:


> Ok, I'm gonna post these here before I lose the links..
> Some brushes for fall (leaves)
> Track 9 - Heroic Battle
> SasuSaku scene missing from Konoha-Gakuen-Special-SasuSaku-hehehe kidding but please check it out
> Now I've seen better but they got lost..so I have to look for them..



Ok, I'll send those out in a new pm.  *If you guys haven't been, please get together with the other photoshoppers of your season and choose a brush.*



Aerin35 said:


> @Peebs: I didn't know for mother's day in march... Here it's in may... Yop, another holyday to add, I guess... Good way to learn about foreign holydays



The one in March isn't strictly for mothers, so it's not exactly a Mother's Day, but there were several "Mother's Days" throughout for other countries. ^^


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! Pet-kun! that's awesome. I like Sasuke, he looks like Gennousuke from Basilisk. it's so cool


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 13, 2008)

pet said:


> naw i's just fukin around



Unique idea. I like Sasuke's speech bubble.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 13, 2008)

pet said:


> naw i's just fukin around



Saucy-kay/Pacman's speech bubble FTW 

Very awesome!  Love the texture you used


----------



## Aeld (Mar 13, 2008)

Pet you freakin lunatic! XD (nice sparkles!)
its _so_ good ^w^
Mine's still not finished


----------



## Austeria (Mar 13, 2008)

I love that Pacman-themed fanart. 

*still painting Konoha  must. not. procrastinate.*


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 14, 2008)

We're going to take the poll down and count votes today or tomorrow, so get your votes in!!



shrymmy said:


> Pet you freakin lunatic! XD (nice sparkles!)
> its _so_ good ^w^
> Mine's still not finished



Please try and get that done soon


----------



## Aeld (Mar 14, 2008)

i'm trying peebs, but i'm trying to cut down computer-ness for the moment whilst doctors piss about with my eye 

Its the good one as well, so if _that_ one's fucked then i actually cant see 
So...may be a little bit late >_>


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2008)

Austeria said:


> *still painting Konoha  must. not. procrastinate.*




  


Love the pacman theme! : D


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 14, 2008)

PET!!



YOU SCARED EVERYONE WITH THAT.

But since Pac-man is F00KING AMAZING, it makes up for it. It is gorgeous, love the colors.

Ohhhh, dango-chan, pleeeease finish. 
You too, shrym-shrym. What's wrong with your eye?


----------



## Austeria (Mar 15, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


>


Check your PM, I FINISHED THE BACKGROUND~! 

  

Now onto the real Photoshopping job.


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 15, 2008)

In case you haven't noticed, the we closed the poll, so we're just going with ihatecollege's fanart for the cover.  Thanks to everyone who voted! 

Now let's get this thing done - I have March left to do on the holidays, which I'm working on now and then I'll post the rest of the months.

*Edit:* Finally done!




Previous calendar pages
Did I miss any/get any wrong?


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry I've been dead for awhile but I CHANGED MAH ART.

I like this one way better than my other one..I had some pretty deadly artist block all this time and after watching Escaflowne I was inspired to do this one 8DDDDDDD


Dude it was so funny because I drew the rough on one paper then traced it. But I didn't have a light box so I tiltled my PC screen and taped it to it  It hurt my wrist like a bitch but it WORKED SO WELL.




*MoT*: Okay I need help. *COLOR SCHEME PLEASE.* I can't think of a good one besides like light blues and shit...


----------



## Austeria (Mar 15, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> *MoT*: Okay I need help. *COLOR SCHEME PLEASE.* I can't think of a good one besides like light blues and shit...


Nice. But I think Sasuke's hair looks a bit... un-Sasuke-ish? :sweat

Anyways, I think you should go with a bold colour scheme because your fanart is simple and clean. Probably go with bold retro colours, using a lot of contrasting warm and cool hues?

But of course it's just a suggestion.

Ignore that part. I didn't see that you were asking a specific person.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 16, 2008)

FINALLY FINISHED MINE!!! 

X3

DA linky:Link removed


I kinda OD'ed on the snowflakes before  I had to erase a few XD That mitona calender pic really helped, I tried emphasizing the gift by using the lighting effects but it kinda looks the same  Oh well...finally done...now I should sleep... 

Hope you guys like it 
*now has to think of a DA title for it *

*EDIT://*
*@Dango-chii*
Very nice lineart  I did like the one before but this one is good too  Though I agree, Sasuke's hair does look...un-Sasuke-ish o.0 I thought it looked like Tidus for a second there >.<;

For a color scheme...uhm...pastel colors maybe?? :sweat *not sure*


----------



## NessaMoon (Mar 16, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> FINALLY FINISHED MINE!!!
> 
> X3
> 
> ...



  X3    It's so pretty, Tomochii-Chan!  I think it's excellent.  Great.  Add any other positive adjective you want.   

*still needs to stop lurking*  Meh...

Dango-chan: I know you wanted MoT, but I second what Tomochii-chan suggested: pastel colors.    Might depend on what your planning, through.  Are they just floating in the air?


----------



## Maruta (Mar 16, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> Sorry I've been dead for awhile but I CHANGED MAH ART.
> 
> I like this one way better than my other one..I had some pretty deadly artist block all this time and after watching Escaflowne I was inspired to do this one 8DDDDDDD
> 
> ...


Somehow, I think that he looks a bit OOC 

Wow you did? I think I'll do that from now on! Since light boxes are pricy

*Spoiler*: _*pretends to be missy*_


----------



## Aerin (Mar 16, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> Sorry I've been dead for awhile but I CHANGED MAH ART.
> 
> I like this one way better than my other one..I had some pretty deadly artist block all this time and after watching Escaflowne I was inspired to do this one 8DDDDDDD
> 
> ...



Glad to see the lineart  
And... I don't know, maybe it's that sasuke's hair are too short on the back, but it's only slightly... He's hot that way too 

Anyway, that's beautiful... 



dango-chan said:


> *MoT*: Okay I need help. *COLOR SCHEME PLEASE.* I can't think of a good one besides like light blues and shit...



I think too, soft colours might look better... Or maybe a night full of stars as a background, like if they were dreaming...


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 16, 2008)

*@ dango-chan*



Aerin35 said:


> I think too, soft colours might look better... Or maybe a night full of stars as a background, like if they were dreaming...



I agree that it does look a little OOC (but really pretty) - so I think what Aerin suggests about making it like a dream scene will help it fit better.  As for colors.....I can't help at all there. 

--

And if no one has any comments on the holidays I put up, then I'm going to go ahead and upload the file for all the photoshoppers later today (it's on my other computer so I can't do it now).

*I was thinking in addition to highlighting Sasuke and Sakura's birthdays (which I didn't put on the calendar by the way....I guess I should before I send that out....), why don't we also highlight the beginning of each season, since we kinda have a season theme going.  What do you think?*


----------



## Aerin (Mar 16, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *I was thinking in addition to highlighting Sasuke and Sakura's birthdays (which I didn't put on the calendar by the way....I guess I should before I send that out....), why don't we also highlight the beginning of each season, since we kinda have a season theme going.  What do you think?*



Seems like a good idea.


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 16, 2008)

I know its OOC...but I wanted it to be like that so it had to be OOC  

@Everyone: Its okay, even though I asked MoT its still good to get your input too 


Well it looks like I'm torn between bold and pastell-y @Maruta: Nice colors! I'll try maybe to use some of those *is not good with color*


Maybe I'll make two versions.... one bold another pastel... 

Yea.... his hair is un-Sasuke-ish but then again their hair is blowing in the wind and I wanted to mimic that effect even though it meant he wouldn't be a chicken-butt anymore.... 

;>_>



<_<;


----------



## Maruta (Mar 16, 2008)

And the 'easiest' way would be, to put what-have-you colors and then shade (if you plan to do that) in gray tones (you can adjust them, like set the layer to 'multiply' and later play with color balance), and then change the base colors as you wish. That way, whenever you check for a color that fits, you'll get to see it how it would at the end.

if I make any sense 

Good idea peebs, I agree


----------



## Aerin (Mar 16, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> Maybe I'll make two versions.... one bold another pastel...



Yep, beautiful fanart*2 

That way, maybe you can make one with bold color, night background, and another pastel color, sunny sky background...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 16, 2008)

Dango-chaaan, check your inbox. =3

I downloaded the word .doc with the calender holidays, and I'm looking it over now; I actually have to look up some of these holidays, because I have no idea what some of them are. Lol, I'm horrible with country abbreviations.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 16, 2008)

Apologies for the double post, but "The administrator has banned my IP address", and it won't let me edit my previous message.

_January 6th: Epiphany_

What is that, exactly? It has no country name under it, so I was wondering...


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 16, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Apologies for the double post, but "The administrator has banned my IP address", and it won't let me edit my previous message.
> 
> _January 6th: Epiphany_
> 
> What is that, exactly? It has no country name under it, so I was wondering...



Celebrates when the Wisemen visited Jesus.

There were quite a few I had never heard of, so it was an educational experience for me.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 17, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Apologies for the double post, but "The administrator has banned my IP address", and it won't let me edit my previous message.
> 
> _January 6th: Epiphany_
> 
> What is that, exactly? It has no country name under it, so I was wondering...



In france, we celebrate it, it's the day of the "galette des rois", we eat a sort of pie with "frangipane" (it's almond), and in there, we hide a "f?ve", a coin or a little figure, and the one one who found it, is the king or queen... And has to wear a fake paper crown for the day  It celebrate the wisemen, who are known as the "trois rois mages" in france, the three wizard king...


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 17, 2008)

pet said:


> naw i's just fukin around



I don't like it when you do that. 

But it's a very nice piece.

It's my iPod wallpaper nao. <3


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 17, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> In france, we celebrate it, it's the day of the "galette des rois", we eat a sort of pie with "frangipane" (it's almond), and in there, we hide a "f?ve", a coin or a little figure, and the one one who found it, is the king or queen... And has to wear a fake paper crown for the day  It celebrate the wisemen, who are known as the "trois rois mages" in france, the three wizard king...


 
Though I have very little knowledge of France culture / french language, all of the words remind me of Spanish.

@peebs: I think highlighting the beginnings of each season would be a good idea; you are correct, in that we are keeping a seasonal theme.


----------



## Asterisks (Mar 17, 2008)

wow this is a very cute idea. Good job to the artists who have already participated. Beautiful art!


----------



## kire (Mar 17, 2008)

51 guests.. 

Also to those of you who have received one of my pms or fortolds and have not responded please do so..We really do need a final brush to go with for fall and also summer..


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 18, 2008)

lawl this looks like it's fun *giggle* so is the calendar complete yet?


----------



## Aerin (Mar 18, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Though I have very little knowledge of France culture / french language, all of the words remind me of Spanish.



That's because french and spanish are strongly based on latin I think, I wish 
I could speak spanish, it's a beautiful language, but I learnt german in school... 



*For the spring brush*, we don't have news, We already agreed on one with Austeria, but I have no answers from Cicatriz ESP... Are you ok with the brush ? Lonely Soul or Pet ?


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 18, 2008)

hmmm, i want in, but it seems like it's almost done lolz

wish i could have helped tho XD


----------



## Xaldin (Mar 18, 2008)

very very nice... props to el mayo too...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't know you had an account here Adikk/Temporarymadness o.o
If only you came sooner you could have participated too!

Oh well....maybe next year? XD


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 19, 2008)

> I didn't know you had an account here Adikk/Temporarymadness o.o
> If only you came sooner you could have participated too!
> 
> Oh well....maybe next year? XD



I've been on hiatus for the last 6 months TT^TT the university's killing me i tell you lol

yeah maybe next year hahahah, tho if there's anything i can do, I'd like to help XD (well, maybe except for making the layout, I suck at that)


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 19, 2008)

あっ...！あのっ...．えっえっと！！








>_>

<_<


KYAAAAっ！！！（;≧Д≦）／キャー―――


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 19, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> あっ...！あのっ...．えっえっと！！
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HONTO NI SUGOOI!!! 
I thought the ribbon would be red but white is still nice *A*

And nice face XDD

Very beautiful  Do you have a DA linky?? I would seirously love to fave that. You color so well *A*

Though, the way Sakura's body looks...kinda...odd or awkward? Sasuke is holding her arm right? Well just something I wanted to crit a lil bit 
don't kill meh DX


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, I've added the child's blessing fanart along with the winter gift and pacman to the cover's fanart. And since shrymmy said hers isn't finished yet I didn't add it…so that leaves 4 frames empty.. when you finish the fanart that goes there please PM them to me so I can add them to the cover as well! Thanks<3


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 20, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> あっ...！あのっ...．えっえっと！！
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!  Now let's get the rest of the fanarts done



Snow Princess said:


> Ok, I've added the child's blessing fanart along with the winter gift and pacman to the cover's fanart. And since shrymmy said hers isn't finished yet I didn't add it?so that leaves 4 frames empty.. when you finish the fanart that goes there please PM them to me so I can add them to the cover as well! Thanks<3



By my count, there should be 3 fanarts left: shrymmy (June), Maruta (July), and Needless2day (December).  What other one are you missing?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 20, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> あっ...！あのっ...．えっえっと！！
> 
> 
> 
> ...



！！！（*Д*） <3 <3 SUGOI! <3 a bit tusbasa? 

I cant wait for the calender!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 20, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> ！！！（*Д*） <3 <3 SUGOI! <3 a bit tusbasa?
> 
> I cant wait for the calender!



I agree, that made me think of Sakura and Shaolan... It's beautiful ! So, what colour for the layout... Light brown ? Yellow ? Difficult to choose !


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 21, 2008)

^I'd say like a light brown 
*loves light colors...+brown XD*


Man, I seriously can't stop checking this thread  I really can't wait for the calender to be finished 
I mean, we already got over 19,000 page views on this thread 
XD


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> あっ...！あのっ...．えっえっと！！
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VERY CUTE!


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 21, 2008)

dango-chan, I didn't know! You're a fabulous artist.  pek


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 22, 2008)

> 51 guests..


Hell!
It is both disturbing and flattering, how amazing we are. =3


----------



## dango-chan (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks...!! (*>-<*)/~♪
I was really nervous as to how it'd turn out but I kinda like it more now 

(its like white ribbon for white day)


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Mar 22, 2008)

dango-chan; awesome art


----------



## Aeld (Mar 22, 2008)

Oy. Sango-Dango 

why havent you shown us this kind of shizzle before!?
You're amazing!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

I cant wait for the calender to be ready!


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 22, 2008)

^

  

Neither can I.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it gonna be a thing you can buy? : O


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 22, 2008)

We talked about it, but as of now I'm not too sure myself.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm almost done with the photoshopping job (April) and I'm wondering who I should send this to and the format you want it to be in...

Also, there is a space for "SasuSaku quote" in the sample format... What should I put there, since we haven't discussed this at all, IIRC.


----------



## Magical Amber (Mar 23, 2008)

^Looking good! <3

Now I'm starting to worry over how mine will look like


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 23, 2008)

^ Thank you. <3

I'm sure yours will come out great.  In fact I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone else's finished product...they were due today though, right?


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 23, 2008)

Argh. pek pek

That's looking so good, Blooming. <333


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 23, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Argh. pek pek
> 
> That's looking so good, Blooming. <333



Thank you. 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> *A*
> Seriously AWESOME!
> Though I think the picture in the background of the dates I guess is a little too big? *not sure*
> 
> Wait, the photoshopping stuff are due today??  OMG I CAN'T WAIT!



Yeah, I was thinking that would be the case. The reason I made it larger on the bottom was because it looked weird when it wasn't taking up all the space on the bottom. But if people would rather it be smaller, I can do that too.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 23, 2008)

Awsome job Blooming Cosmo  i really like it! I also like how mine has turn out!


----------



## kire (Mar 23, 2008)

nice work BC
what brush did you go with?

yeah deadline was/is today, mine should be ready either by late tonight or early tomorrow


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I ended up using the .


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 23, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> As for who to send it to....We actually need someone to help put it all together - someone who is more of a guru on these things than I am.  In the meantime, you can send it to me, but I'm not sure what file type is needed to take to get printed.  PNG? JPEG? Hopefully someone else knows the answer. Sorry for not being knowledgeable and on top of this as I should be.


If you want, I can help putting it together in a file and upload to file sharing sites. As for what format to save the calendar pages...I believe PNG is good since you get best overall image quality than other format types. I don't know if it's the right format for printing, but I think your local print shop should be able to work their magic if you need to get the calendar printed.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> By my count, there should be 3 fanarts left: shrymmy (June), Maruta (July), and Needless2day (December).  What other one are you missing?


as you can see, 4 frames are empty!!  If there's a fanart that is done and I forgot to add it plz give me the link to it and I'll add it too then start working on the cover. 




btw, am I allowed to use patterns downloaded form DA in the main background of the calendar's fornt cover or not??


----------



## kire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok here is the first draft:


I used several different cloud brushes, of two different sets..
and went a little nuts on the clouds.. is it too much??

I left the middle white, I didn't know if I was supposed to or what.

I also still need a quote...
anyway, critique please, how bad is it..??


----------



## Tenshi Kasumi (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright here's what I've got so far for February. *Critique me now~!* Cause trust me today I have about 4-5 hours worth of time I can spend without getting caught and I plan to freaking use it~<3 

Also since I haven't been able to check often so as to work on the calender (and not get side tracked like I normally would), I don't know what my winter group has/had decided for the background and such so I improvised with some of the brushed that were PMed to me.




EDIT:

Here's a preview of November. Critique this as well~<3

Since I believe my group for fall hasn't made any final decisions I left the original background on it (and at least they are keeping me updated through PMs :sweat )


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 24, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> If you want, I can help putting it together in a file and upload to file sharing sites. As for what format to save the calendar pages...I believe PNG is good since you get best overall image quality than other format types. I don't know if it's the right format for printing, but I think your local print shop should be able to work their magic if you need to get the calendar printed.



As long as you can be available over the next few weeks to put it together.  I'm going to try to stop by a printing place this week to get a general idea of file types, sizes, and costs.



Snow Princess said:


> as you can see, 4 frames are empty!!  If there's a fanart that is done and I forgot to add it plz give me the link to it and I'll add it too then start working on the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



March (dango-chan)

As for patterns from DA - I guess that's fine.  Let's make sure we keep track of where we get anything like that though, and we'll add credits on the back cover.



Tenshi Sakura said:


> Alright here's what I've got so far for February. *Critique me now~!* Cause trust me today I have about 4-5 hours worth of time I can spend without getting caught and I plan to freaking use it~<3
> 
> Also since I haven't been able to check often so as to work on the calender (and not get side tracked like I normally would), I don't know what my winter group has/had decided for the background and such so I improvised with some of the brushed that were PMed to me.
> 
> ...



Although this is still up for debate as people post calendar pages for viewing, I think it looks better if we only "box" Sasuke and Sakura's birthday, and the first day of each season.  Keeps it a little cleaner and less busy, especially on the months that have a lot of holidays.

For February: I think I'd prefer a brush a little less cartoony and more nature-y.  See if any of the other winter photoshoppers have put something together yet.  Same for autumn. ^^

*Edit:* Also, something is wrong on the holidays for February (it might have been my file, but I can't check until I get home) - Mardi Gras should be on a Tuesday and Ash Wednesday on a Wednesday.

*Edit #2:* Ah, I think I know what the problem is.  You have it numbered for 2008.  January, February, and March are 2009 for our calendar.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 24, 2008)

kire said:


> Ok here is the first draft:
> 
> 
> I used several different cloud brushes, of two different sets..
> ...



Maybe you can blend in some clouds in the blank spot, like fade it out in a way? And for a second there, I thought the brushes you used in the dates looked like the ocean XD

But it's pretty good as far as I see. 



Tenshi Sakura said:


> Alright here's what I've got so far for February. *Critique me now~!* Cause trust me today I have about 4-5 hours worth of time I can spend without getting caught and I plan to freaking use it~<3
> 
> Also since I haven't been able to check often so as to work on the calender (and not get side tracked like I normally would), I don't know what my winter group has/had decided for the background and such so I improvised with some of the brushed that were PMed to me.
> 
> ...



I like what you did!  Though, I agree with PB, the brushes are kinda cartoony in a way >__>

*EDIT://*
Maybe you can make the February a dark red maybe like Sakura's scarf so there isn't too much red? Same with the bar with all the days. 

November is good, I guess you just need to use the brushes the photoshoppers agreed on for fall or something.



Snow Princess said:


> as you can see, 4 frames are empty!!  If there's a fanart that is done and I forgot to add it plz give me the link to it and I'll add it too then start working on the cover.



Nice!  Though I think you should ask Ihatecollege to make the boxes after she gets the fanarts cause some seem a little squished o.0 and might get squished.

Also, you need to add Dango-chan's fanart ^__^


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 24, 2008)

> Although this is still up for debate as people post calendar pages for viewing, I think it looks better if we only "box" Sasuke and Sakura's birthday, and the first day of each season. Keeps it a little cleaner and less busy, especially on the months that have a lot of holidays.


I wholeheartedly agree with this, because we will have months that sport nearly two weeks worth of holidays, and that defeats the purpose of highlighting the most important days. When you see three, four, five boxes in a row, it just becomes cluttered. >.<''



> As for patterns from DA - I guess that's fine. Let's make sure we keep track of where we get anything like that though, and we'll add credits on the back cover.


 
Speaking of credits, are we having our names on this anywhere? And if so, will it be names that we use on the internet, or our real names [ if people decide to reveal them ], or...?


----------



## Maruta (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe something like
_______ from Narutofan.com forums
?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 24, 2008)

Awsome work!! *___________*


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 24, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Speaking of credits, are we having our names on this anywhere? And if so, will it be names that we use on the internet, or our real names [ if people decide to reveal them ], or...?



Well, since this is an NF project, I would assume we'd all use our NF names.  And we can either credit who worked on each calendar page, and any brushes, patterns, or backgrounds used.

I'm also going to stop by a kinkos later, but just looking online, they make calendars for $20 (submit 13 photos and they make the calendar).  I don't know if it'll be cheaper since we did everything ourselves, but I wanted to post that just to give an idea of how much it could be.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a place other than kinkos?  That's just the only one I can think of off the top of my head that we have in my town.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 24, 2008)

some awesome stuff here


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 24, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Although this is still up for debate as people post calendar pages for viewing, I think it looks better if we only "box" Sasuke and Sakura's birthday, and the first day of each season.  Keeps it a little cleaner and less busy, especially on the months that have a lot of holidays.


If I may quote myself from 10 pages ago...

*Spoiler*: __ 





sonteen12 said:


> I was thinking that you should only outline the REALLY important date like Sakura's and Sasuke's b-day. Other holidays, I'd prefer to have just the text in the date box (like how the actual calendar have it, y'know)


It made me sad that my suggestion was almost completely ignored...





phoenixblood said:


> As long as you can be available over the next few weeks to put it together.  I'm going to try to stop by a printing place this week to get a general idea of file types, sizes, and costs.


Yeah, I'll be available. Keep me posted then. ^^


kire said:


> Ok here is the first draft:
> 
> 
> I used several different cloud brushes, of two different sets..
> ...


I don't know..I think the patterns seem overly repeated to me. Maybe some variation of placements of the clouds? And I agree with Tomochii-Chan that you might wanna add in some clouds in the blank white space.(just for the overall flow of the calendar page) 
And also, the pic at the top seems a bit out of proportion...when you resize the image, did you click Shift+drag? Compare it to the sample page I showed you, and you'll see the difference.

Question: Is Snow Princess doing the back page of the calendar as well? I was just wondering because I don't see anyone talk about how the layout of that will be and stuff...

*To all Photoshoppers, please don't forget to remove the dotted center line from the final version of your calendar page. *


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 25, 2008)

omgeeeeeeeee it's looking smexy guys! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 25, 2008)

Oo; Were we [photoshoppers] not a loud to change the fonts ?


----------



## Aerin (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, but our page (march) will be late, I'm just waiting for Dango chan's art in a proper size. 

Thanks Sonteen for pointing the doted line thing, I've forgot... Oh, and I saw your suggestion, in fact, I've already done that in exemples, some pages ago...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 25, 2008)

> Well, since this is an NF project, I would assume we'd all use our NF names. And we can either credit who worked on each calendar page, and any brushes, patterns, or backgrounds used.


Makes sense. [ Speaking of which, I just requested a name change that will probably go through before we are ready to do credits. ^.^'' Should I tell Missy? ]

If we have enough room, I suppose we could credit every contributor and the brushes / patterns / backgrounds / et cetera, used.

Hm, 20$ isn't bad... though I'm not terribly knowledgeable with printing and such. 

And I'm not a photoshopper, but this looks important! So I'll just repeat it.

*



To all Photoshoppers, please don't forget to remove the dotted center line from the final version of your calendar page. --sonteen12

Click to expand...

*


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 25, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> Oo; Were we [photoshoppers] not a loud to change the fonts ?


I think it's best that we stick with the fonts we're using now. (Because if one person changes it, then all of the ppl have to do the same to keep the calendar looking organized. Then, we might not be able to release the finished calendar by April)


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 25, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Yeah, I'll be available. Keep me posted then. ^^



Ok, will do.

One thing I was thinking today was we are probably going to have to split the pages in half and do two files per calendar page; or match them up as they will need to be printed.  Momo started this configuration here although I think we'll be skipping the note sheet (one less page to print, unless people really want to keep it).

I'll try to get to a kinkos tomorrow to confirm this.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> Question: Is Snow Princess doing the back page of the calendar as well? I was just wondering because I don't see anyone talk about how the layout of that will be and stuff...
> 
> *To all Photoshoppers, please don't forget to remove the dotted center line from the final version of your calendar page. *



I believe so. 

And thanks for the reminder.



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Makes sense. [ Speaking of which, I just requested a name change that will probably go through before we are ready to do credits. ^.^'' Should I tell Missy? ]
> 
> If we have enough room, I suppose we could credit every contributor and the brushes / patterns / backgrounds / et cetera, used.
> 
> Hm, 20$ isn't bad... though I'm not terribly knowledgeable with printing and such.



I'd say let missy know when it's actually changed. ^^

We should have room to list in small print one the back cover, I would think.

And I'm hoping it'll be a little less than $20 considering we did all the layout work and everything (that price is where you just give them 13 photos, and they put it together in a calendar).  Although since this is thicker paper, it's hard to say how it will turn out price-wise.  As I said, I'll try and find out tomorrow.



sonteen12 said:


> I think it's best that we stick with the fonts we're using now. (Because if one person changes it, then all of the ppl have to do the same to keep the calendar looking organized. Then, we might not be able to release the finished calendar by April)



I agree with this; *please use the fonts that were used in the sample sent out to everyone - we want consistency.*


----------



## Austeria (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm done. I just need the quote from Peace23 and put it on the page. I PMed her already but she hasn't responded... so if anyone spots her can you remind her to check her inbox? I'm not online very often so it's rather hard for me to get a hold of her myself.


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> I think it's best that we stick with the fonts we're using now. (Because if one person changes it, then all of the ppl have to do the same to keep the calendar looking organized. Then, we might not be able to release the finished calendar by April)



Alright, fair enough. ^^

I don't have the fanart for my month yet, but should I post what I have so far on my page with just the default picture ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 26, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I'm done. I just need the quote from Peace23 and put it on the page. I PMed her already but she hasn't responded... so if anyone spots her can you remind her to check her inbox? I'm not online very often so it's rather hard for me to get a hold of her myself.



Will do.



Blueyedblonde said:


> Alright, fair enough. ^^
> 
> I don't have the fanart for my month yet, but should I post what I have so far on my page with just the default picture ?



Sure, you can go ahead and post it so people can take a look at the brushes and stuff. ^^


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

^ Okay. ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 









This is what I have so far.


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 26, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> ^ Okay. ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks good but a few comments:

-I'd add a darker outline around the month text, it's really hard to read (also, is that the same font as on the example? I can't tell )

-Only box the first day of the season (and Sasuke and Sakura's birthdays, which you don't have for your month); so only the 21st should be boxed for December.  Also, I'd make the box color closer to the background color so it doesn't stick out quite so much

-I like the background brush you did ^^ If everyone else likes it, can you share it with the other two "winter" photoshoppers?

-Also, can you pm this to Needless2say, I like the color you used, so if she hasn't gotten that far on her fanart, she can make her fanart colors that look good with your page


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 26, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Looks good but a few comments:
> 
> -I'd add a darker outline around the month text, it's really hard to read (also, is that the same font as on the example? I can't tell )
> 
> ...



Wow, you replied fast. x3

- I was actually thinking the same thing. [ I thought it was, but I?m not completely sure. xD Um, I changed the fonts before I found out that we weren't supposed to, lol. Was the 'Japanese Brush' the font for the month ? ]

- Ah, alright. =] [ Kay. ]

- The big snowflakes on the top and the frost at the bottom came with my Photoshop, if the other winter photoshoppers don't have them, I could email them if they want. =] The other brushes I need to track down, because I completely blacked out as to where I got them. xD

- Yeah, I was thinking of doing that too. ^^


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 26, 2008)

> I'd say let missy know when it's actually changed. ^^


 
All right. ^^



> We should have room to list in small print one the back cover, I would think.


 
So... three people per month [ barring those who took two jobs ], and then credits to the brushes and such? Does anyone have any idea how many different things we need to credit, for the backgrounds and whatnot?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 26, 2008)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> So... three people per month [ barring those who took two jobs ], and then credits to the brushes and such? Does anyone have any idea how many different things we need to credit, for the backgrounds and whatnot?



Sorry, I meant credit for brushes, background, and font on the back - things that are used for multiple pages.  The 3-man team (couldn't resist the reference ) can be added on each calendar page.  We already have a line for the artist on there.  Does one of the photoshoppers want to present a page with the other two listed somewhere?

*@ Blueyed -* You'll have to ask sonteen about the font, I have no idea what she actually used. XD


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 26, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> ^ Okay. ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow thats AWESOME!!! 

I really like the colors you used  Though, when the brushes go over the dashed line, I actually imagined the brushes to fade out, you know? Like the other ones? So you don't have to outline the month.

But that's just a suggestion. It's great either way


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 26, 2008)

> Sorry, I meant credit for brushes, background, and font on the back - things that are used for multiple pages. The 3-man team (couldn't resist the reference ) can be added on each calendar page. We already have a line for the artist on there. Does one of the photoshoppers want to present a page with the other two listed somewhere?


Oh, that idea is even better! 

Yes, I think we should have the names of all three contributors, if we can find a way to fit them.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 26, 2008)

Mind looks so bad compared to everyone elses


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 26, 2008)

Foretold said:


> Mind looks so bad compared to everyone elses



Hmm, not bad actually. The brushes kinda actually fit the picture. I like the random cherry blossom brush you used in the blank spot.

Though, the brushes in the bottom part kinda messes up the picture so it looks more confusing and crowded in a way. Also, you can't really see some of the texts in the boxes for some of them. As PB mentioned before, I think we're just supposed to box certain stuff (forgot which ones...)


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 26, 2008)

Foretold said:


> Mind looks so bad compared to everyone elses



Hm, it doesn't look bad, but I do have a few suggestions:

Zoom. 

I'd suggest zooming in a little more in the top fanart part so you don't have so much blank space on the sides.  And for the bottom part, try really zooming in on pretty much just their faces and probably shoulders.  You don't have to fit the whole fanart there, but focus in on one part.  For this one, I think a close up on their faces would work well.  Why don't you try those, and then post again.

Oh, and as Tomochii-chan said - just box the first day of seasons, and Sasuke and Sakura's birthdays (so just the 22nd on your page).

--

*Ok, now onto my findings at kinkos:

The rough cost of our calendar as it is now would be approx. $30.  Now, the reason it is so high is because we would be printing color on all pages, both sides.  If we were willing to do the bottom half in black and white, this would lower the cost to about $20.

My suggestion is to prepare both versions - full color, and half color, that way people can choose whether they want to pay $30, or only want to spend $20.  (I assume it's a fairly simple thing to turn something from color to black and white in photoshop, providing it keeps clarity and doesn't look like crap XD)

Also, general price I was given for shipping was $5 (within US, I assume more internationally), so if people want to save $5, members can just download the file and print it themselves.  Now, if we want to sell this to other NF people but not SasuSaku fc members, I think it'd be best f we only offer a hard copy so digital files don't get spread around all over the internet.  Which means they're stuck paying shipping, but I guess that's just how it is (unless they happen to live around me and are willing to meet somewhere to pick it up).

I'm also currently working on making up how we'll have to arrange the calendar halves to they'll be printed correctly.  Mine isn't going to look as fancy as momo's, so bear with my limited skillz.  I'll post it when I'm done, but it'll mainly be for sonteen's use if she's willing to divide up and match all the page halves together.  It might be a bit of a task, so maybe we should get another volunteer or two for this.

I'll be sending out a pm shortly to all the photoshoppers reminding about only boxing season starts and character birthdays, and about producing a half black & white version, as well as splitting their page into two halves.

Am I forgetting anything? *


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 26, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Sorry, I meant credit for brushes, background, and font on the back - things that are used for multiple pages.  The 3-man team (couldn't resist the reference ) can be added on each calendar page.  We already have a line for the artist on there.  Does one of the photoshoppers want to present a page with the other two listed somewhere?


It's a good idea to give credits, but we can do that on the back cover, can't we? I'm not too crazy about cramping too many names on the page. I thought the credit for the artists is most important(and therefore it's there in the actual calendar page) because the artists had to create everything from scratch and that mean they had the hardest job out of all contributors, so I think they deserve that special spot on the page.

Also, I just thought of this. In the credit section on the back page, would it be possible to include a link to the artist's website(deviantart, etc.) along with the artist's names too? Do you think that would be a good idea?

And also, I noticed that we're using the brushes created by other ppl... some of the sites that let you use their brushes usually let you use them for personal use only(meaning, not for making profit by selling your work) Atleast,  that's true if you're using the brushes from Deviantart. Can anyone confirm on this matter?



Blueyedblonde said:


> - I was actually thinking the same thing. [ I thought it was, but I’m not completely sure. xD Um, I changed the fonts before I found out that we weren't supposed to, lol. Was the 'Japanese Brush' the font for the month ? ]


Yes, it's "Japanese Brush", size = 400.05 pt (or whatever looks best for your month page)


Foretold said:


> Mind looks so bad compared to everyone elses


You know what, despise what you say, I think yours is the best calendar page out of all the pages posted before. 
My suggestion:
- I think everything about the top page is lovely, so you should keep it as it is.
- You might want to zoom in the fanart for the bottom page, so we can see close-up of Sasuke&Sakura's faces.(*refer to the sample fanart in the original layout)
- Right now, it's hard to see some of the text in the date boxes. So, you might wanna lower the opacity of the fanart in the date boxes' background
- I think we're not doing the "outline every holidays" thing anymore...since your month doesn't have a SasuSaku-related date on it, you can just remove all the outline.

@ phoenixblood I will reply to your post regarding Kinko's business in another post. ('coz this post is gettin' really long...XD)


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 26, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> It's a good idea to give credits, but we can do that on the back cover, can't we? I'm not too crazy about cramping too many names on the page. I thought the credit for the artists is most important(and therefore it's there in the actual calendar page) because the artists had to create everything from scratch and that mean they had the hardest job out of all contributors, so I think they deserve that special spot on the page.
> 
> Also, I just thought of this. In the credit section on the back page, would it be possible to include a link to the artist's website(deviantart, etc.) along with the artist's names too? Do you think that would be a good idea?
> 
> And also, I noticed that we're using the brushes created by other ppl... some of the sites that let you use their brushes usually let you use them for personal use only(meaning, not for making profit by selling your work) Atleast,  that's true if you're using the brushes from Deviantart. Can anyone confirm on this matter?



Hm, well, we can see how it looks to have all three group members on each page.  I was thinking at the bottom below the dates for the other two (which would still keep the artist separate and featured next to the fanart), but I'm open to what people think looks and works best.

I'm fine with free advertising - but I'd like to know what everyone else thinks.

Yes, can we verify that the fonts/brushes/patterns that we're using are ok for selling and not just for "personal use".  Any that can't be use, we need to replace, and best to do that now.


*Spoiler*: _calendar layout_ 




Black font = calendar grid (or bottom half of calendar)
Red font = fanart (or top half of calendar)





We also need someone to do just a simple whipping up of a notes page - please make it all black & white, or at least color in the top half only.  Be creative (but simple), but something that would fit with the calendar.

*Edit:* Oh, I also forgot to mention in my last post on kinkos:

We have two options: print the calendar on card stock and bind it with a spiral binding, or print on paper with a heaver cover and staple it in the middle.  The first is a few dollars more.  We really only need to decide which one to do to take to cons to sell (basically which we think will sell better); for your own personal copy or if we're taking orders online, you can just get printed whichever way.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 26, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *Ok, now onto my findings at kinkos:
> 
> The rough cost of our calendar as it is now would be approx. $30.  Now, the reason it is so high is because we would be printing color on all pages, both sides.  If we were willing to do the bottom half in black and white, this would lower the cost to about $20.*


Fist of all, thank you for going to Kinko's and get the info for us. ^^
Today, I noticed that there's a Kinko's shop near my workplace. So, I stopped in and ask them some questions too. That price is about right. It's a little high for me, so I'll go ask the other local print shop about their price as well.


phoenixblood said:


> *
> My suggestion is to prepare both versions - full color, and half color, that way people can choose whether they want to pay $30, or only want to spend $20.  (I assume it's a fairly simple thing to turn something from color to black and white in photoshop, providing it keeps clarity and doesn't look like crap XD)*


That's a good idea. I can easily do that for you if you want.


phoenixblood said:


> *
> Also, general price I was given for shipping was $5 (within US, I assume more internationally), so if people want to save $5, members can just download the file and print it themselves.  Now, if we want to sell this to other NF people but not SasuSaku fc members, I think it'd be best f we only offer a hard copy so digital files don't get spread around all over the internet.  Which means they're stuck paying shipping, but I guess that's just how it is (unless they happen to live around me and are willing to meet somewhere to pick it up).
> *


I don't think it will cost that much to ship a calendar in a big envelope within the US. You should use US postal service because I think Fedex probably charges more.(?)


phoenixblood said:


> *
> I'm also currently working on making up how we'll have to arrange the calendar halves to they'll be printed correctly.  Mine isn't going to look as fancy as momo's, so bear with my limited skillz.  I'll post it when I'm done, but it'll mainly be for sonteen's use if she's willing to divide up and match all the page halves together.  It might be a bit of a task, so maybe we should get another volunteer or two for this.*


I can do that for you. I asked Kinko's about the best format we should bring to them to get the calendar printed. They told me that the best format is .pdf file. So, basically, in the .pdf file, you'll have the 26 pages in order(2 pages for each month+front cover+back cover)
Now, I think it's best that the photoshoppers send me their finished products in .PSD format with all the layers intact.(meaning, no merging of any layer) And then I'll make it so that the text for each page look accordingly the same and it'd be more organized that way. And I'll also convert it to a .pdf file. 
Here's what I think works best:
- Photoshoppers send the .psd files to me
- I make the pages into halves and convert the whole thing to pdf file.(with both versions like peebs mention)
- some of us(like myself) would probably want a digital image file(jpeg, png, etc) in their collection in case they're not able to get it printed anywhere. So, I'll put together a file with the full calendar pages(not cut in half) as image format also.(so, you can look at the pretty calendar pages on your computer everyday. Awww ) 

I'll send a pm to all photoshoppers on this issue if you guys are ok with it.


Just one more thing, are we still gonna be releasing this calendar within April? What do you think about maybe making this a 2009 calendar as a whole? I think that if we want our project to come out more professionally-done, we should give it more time instead of just rushing it through. We can release it as a 2009 calendar by July or August of this year.(because that's when ppl start to look for a new calendar for upcoming year, I believe) And I don't think alot of ppl will want a calendar that's half one year and the other half is another year, that's kinda confusing...

And on the holidays thing..., are we including EVERY holidays from EVERY country? Because I don't see my country's holidays on there...it's a little unfair, don't you think?
See, this is the thing about "including so many(maybe too many)holidays" on the calendar. Because SasuSaku fans are from all around the world, and if we're gonna be fair to everyone, it's almost impossible to do so. Unless, we only included internationally-celebrated holidays and well-know holidays... But that's just my thoughts...probably won't make any difference to what's been done.

I know I am starting to sound more bitchy and demanding day-by-day. But, I must admit that I've been holding myself back and didn't want to cause any drama or conflict with the majority of the people who're devoting their time working on this project. But, just so you know, all the things I suggest or say on here is for the good cause of the project as a whole, not to put anyone down or to say that I am right in everything. I'm just throwing out what I have to offer for this wonderful project, and it's up to you whether to take it or not. I think that if we're seriously selling the calendar, we should step it up a bit. I'm sure not many would want to pay 30-something dollars for a *unable to come up with a good adjective*-calendar when they can get a good-looking one at WalMart for $12...

*EDIT:* ( I know, I'm tired of me too...)


phoenixblood said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this what we have to arrange if we wanted to print the calendar as a stapled version?


phoenixblood said:


> We also need someone to do just a simple whipping up of a notes page - please make it all black & white, or at least color in the top half only.  Be creative (but simple), but something that would fit with the calendar.


Can you give more info on this? What is the notes page you're speaking of?


phoenixblood said:


> *Edit:* Oh, I also forgot to mention in my last post on kinkos:
> 
> We have two options: print the calendar on card stock and bind it with a spiral binding, or print on paper with a heaver cover and staple it in the middle.  The first is a few dollars more.  We really only need to decide which one to do to take to cons to sell (basically which we think will sell better); for your own personal copy or if we're taking orders online, you can just get printed whichever way.


I would say the staple version is best. I saw a sample of their spiral binding wall calendar, and it looked like a regular school notebook to me...


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

[Sigh] What was the original pixel size of the calendar ? I messed up, and I don't remember what the original size was. xD



> Yes, it's "Japanese Brush", size = 400.05 pt (or whatever looks best for your month page)



Thank you. ^^
But what was the size of the "'08"?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 27, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Fist of all, thank you for going to Kinko's and get the info for us. ^^
> Today, I noticed that there's a Kinko's shop near my workplace. So, I stopped in and ask them some questions too. That price is about right. It's a little high for me, so I'll go ask the other local print shop about their price as well.



Yeah, it wouldn't hurt to ask around.  I don't know of any other places around me.  Of course, people can get their calendar printed wherever, but I'm assuming kinkos works as a good ballpark price.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> That's a good idea. I can easily do that for you if you want.



I already sent out a pm asking all the photoshoppers to do that for their page.  If you think it'd be easier for you to do it, you can send out a new pm.  It also is probably a good idea to get someone to help you on some of the stuff (like cutting the files in half, or converting to black & white, or putting together the full digital version not for printing, etc.).  I don't want one person doing too much because it loses the feel of a "group project".



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> I don't think it will cost that much to ship a calendar in a big envelope within the US. You should use US postal service because I think Fedex probably charges more.(?)



Yeah, I was going to look into that next.  You can get a pretty cheap (but slow) rate at the post office, but I'm sure it'll still be a couple dollars, plus I think the envelope is almost $2.  We can look into shipping more when and if we're going to take orders from all of NF.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> I can do that for you. I asked Kinko's about the best format we should bring to them to get the calendar printed. They told me that the best format is .pdf file. So, basically, in the .pdf file, you'll have the 26 pages in order(2 pages for each month+front cover+back cover)
> Now, I think it's best that the photoshoppers send me their finished products in .PSD format with all the layers intact.(meaning, no merging of any layer) And then I'll make it so that the text for each page look accordingly the same and it'd be more organized that way. And I'll also convert it to a .pdf file.
> Here's what I think works best:
> - Photoshoppers send the .psd files to me
> ...



As I mentioned above, I'd suggest getting a few people to help you with that.  But otherwise, that works.  Can you also then get me a copy of all the .psd files to keep for record (in case we need to go back).



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> Just one more thing, are we still gonna be releasing this calendar within April? What do you think about maybe making this a 2009 calendar as a whole? I think that if we want our project to come out more professionally-done, we should give it more time instead of just rushing it through. We can release it as a 2009 calendar by July or August of this year.(because that's when ppl start to look for a new calendar for upcoming year, I believe) And I don't think alot of ppl will want a calendar that's half one year and the other half is another year, that's kinda confusing...



I'd like to get the member version available for April.  We can always push the deadline back and make it better and better, but it's hard to keep people organized and focused for very long online.  So I'd like to get our version out ASAP.  Then we can make what changes we need to for selling.

Such as, I was already planning on if we're taking a bunch to Otakon to sell - making them July-June (or August-July, I have to check when Otakon is again ) so it'd match up with the Otakon schedule.  Same thing for any other convention we sell at (Katsucon is in February, so for that one we could probably do January-December since it's close enough).  For taking orders from people at NF, I figured we could adjust the calendars to however they want, and it's just a matter of shifting around dates on the bottom half.  It'd keep at least a few photoshoppers working for a while, or if nothing else, I can probably manage that much on my own.  The only reason why I'm against making a calendar simply all one year is we're in the first third of '08 - I don't want to have to wait nearly a year to start using this calendar; or to make it all '08, I don't want to have to just skip over a few months.

As I said, when taking orders, we can customize it to however the orderer wants it, print it that way, then ship it out.  And for cons, we can match the con schedule so it's something people can use for a year, and then come back to the next con and buy the next year's edition (at least I'm planning on keeping up this project and making a new calendar every year for a few years....if there are enough volunteers to keep making new ones ).



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> And on the holidays thing..., are we including EVERY holidays from EVERY country? Because I don't see my country's holidays on there...it's a little unfair, don't you think?
> See, this is the thing about "including so many(maybe too many)holidays" on the calendar. Because SasuSaku fans are from all around the world, and if we're gonna be fair to everyone, it's almost impossible to do so. Unless, we only included internationally-celebrated holidays and well-know holidays... But that's just my thoughts...probably won't make any difference to what's been done.



That's why I had posted the holidays here before pm-ing them to be added to the calendars - specifically for people to list holidays I needed to add.  I have a calendar that had a lot of international holidays, so I just followed that.  But I didn't think it had *every* country (which would probably be inconceivable to include every single holiday from around the world), but it seemed to have a good representation.  And if there were any missed for fanclub members, I can just include those as well.  It's hard to please everyone, but the holidays included should accommodate most, and then ensure that we're accommodating all our members - and I figured that was pretty good.

So please list your holidays you would like to be included.  This would have been easier before the photoshoppers put together their pages, but it shouldn't be too hard to go back and add them now.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> I know I am starting to sound more bitchy and demanding day-by-day. But, I must admit that I've been holding myself back and didn't want to cause any drama or conflict with the majority of the people who're devoting their time working on this project. But, just so you know, all the things I suggest or say on here is for the good cause of the project as a whole, not to put anyone down or to say that I am right in everything. I'm just throwing out what I have to offer for this wonderful project, and it's up to you whether to take it or not. I think that if we're seriously selling the calendar, we should step it up a bit. I'm sure not many would want to pay 30-something dollars for a *unable to come up with a good adjective*-calendar when they can get a good-looking one at WalMart for $12...
> 
> *EDIT:* ( I know, I'm tired of me too...)



I understand - but these comments would have been easier to address earlier in the making rather than after some people have already finished their pages.

On the price - it always surprises me how much (color) printing charges.  But we don't really have a choice.  I think some justification though is people typically charge ~$7 for a small print of a fanart (5"x7" maybe) - we're offering 12 fanarts and in a format that is usable on a daily basis (hanging a calendar on a wall).  So even though obviously you can get calendars for cheaper in general, I think people would pay $20 to get a SasuSaku fanart calendar.  I think $30 is too much - hence why I'm insisting we also do a half black&white version to get the price down.  And I particularly think it'll sell at cons because it's more than just a print of a fanart; or at least it's something I'd definitely consider buying more readily than a fanart print.  But I don't know if I'm a good representative shopper.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> Is this what we have to arrange if we wanted to print the calendar as a stapled version?



Yes, that's how the 11"x17" pages need to be laid out.  Unless anyone disagrees, I think this version is better (at least for selling - again, for your personal copy, you can get it printed however you want since you'll have the digital files).



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> Can you give more info on this? What is the notes page you're speaking of?
> 
> I would say the staple version is best. I saw a sample of their spiral binding wall calendar, and it looked like a regular school notebook to me...



That's what I think too about the spiral binding.

For the note page, basically we need one more sheet (or two halves) to make the staple calendar work.  (Realized that when I was doing the layout last night )  It doesn't have to be much, could just be faded lines with some kind of border with the word "Notes" at the top.  Basically just a page to scribble things down on.  Unless anyone has a better idea of what to do with those two halves.

*phew* That was a lot to reply to, but I need to get ready and leave for work now. D:


----------



## Aerin (Mar 27, 2008)

Here, March layout, just imagine it with Dango chan art...




I think I'll do it with more red, but I need the fanart to do it well so... What do you think ?


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 27, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I already sent out a pm asking all the photoshoppers to do that for their page.  If you think it'd be easier for you to do it, you can send out a new pm.  It also is probably a good idea to get someone to help you on some of the stuff (like cutting the files in half, or converting to black & white, or putting together the full digital version not for printing, etc.).  I don't want one person doing too much because it loses the feel of a "group project".


Actually, you know what, I'll just leave everything up to you(or other volunteer) to manage. Just disregard my post before, I was probably high on sugar. Plus, I had put aside other projects that I need to work on for quite sometime, I need to catch up with my own work too.

Btw, cutting the page in half is easy because I made a "half-page indicator" layer(at very bottom in the layers list) in the .psd layout that I first sent to the Photoshoppers. So, all you have to do is select the area of that layer and crop accordingly. 

I'll still help with uploading the finished product online for sharing if you still need help with that. But I won't interfere anymore with this project, so you guys won't have to deal with my complaints. 

About the holidays thing... I was just saying that from a customer's perspective. But since you plan on having calendar customization available on request, I guess that takes care of the issue. And don't worry about adding my country's holidays. I don't want to cramp the calendar page anymore than it is now.(because my country has more holidays than 3 other countries' combined XD)

So, yeah. Good luck with the project! 

ps. I will be more than happy to answer any questions regarding the layout if you guys needed assistance.

*EDIT:*


Blueyedblonde said:


> [Sigh] What was the original pixel size of the calendar ? I messed up, and I don't remember what the original size was. xD


Width: 1600 pixels
Height: 2958 pixels


Blueyedblonde said:


> Thank you. ^^
> But what was the size of the "'08"?


Japanese Brush at 100 pt.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 27, 2008)

*Would reply to the Kinko's stuff but doesn't really know everything about that stuff *



Aerin35 said:


> Here, March layout, just imagine it with Dango chan art...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it actually  Though, I think the color should be like a coffee brown. Also, the borders for the picture on the top should be a little thinner, like in others.

*EDIT://*
*@TenshiSakura*
Maybe you can make the February a dark red maybe like Sakura's scarf so there isn't too much red? Same with the bar with all the days. Now that I think about it, there's too much pink


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 27, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> Here, March layout, just imagine it with Dango chan art...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. ^^ (I guess just listen to Tomochii's suggestions XD)



sonteen12 said:


> Actually, you know what, I'll just leave everything up to you(or other volunteer) to manage. Just disregard my post before, I was probably high on sugar. Plus, I had put aside other projects that I need to work on for quite sometime, I need to catch up with my own work too.



I didn't mean to discourage you from commenting - just saying you should have felt you could say those things earlier in the process.  I would like you help - especially since you seem pretty knowledgeable.  I just didn't want it to seem like you were doing *everything* - let other people get to contribute more, too.  That's all.  I actually don't know how much work it is, so if it's not much, you can just do it all.  I just thought it might help to have a few people splitting up the pages to put them together as needed.  And maybe one person to convert all the bottom halves to black and white....

which now that I'm thinking about it - we would need to do the spiral binding to save money because the 11"x17" sheets would still need to have color on both sides - crap.  I guess I'll see if there are any other binding options. :\

Anyway, I'd still very much appreciate your help.  Hey, I can convert the images into a pdf, that's something *I* can actually do! 



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> Btw, cutting the page in half is easy because I made a "half-page indicator" layer(at very bottom in the layers list) in the .psd layout that I first sent to the Photoshoppers. So, all you have to do is select the area of that layer and crop accordingly.



Ok, I didn't really know how easy that would be....



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> I'll still help with uploading the finished product online for sharing if you still need help with that. But I won't interfere anymore with this project, so you guys won't have to deal with my complaints.
> 
> About the holidays thing... I was just saying that from a customer's perspective. But since you plan on having calendar customization available on request, I guess that takes care of the issue. And don't worry about adding my country's holidays. I don't want to cramp the calendar page anymore than it is now.(because my country has more holidays than 3 other countries' combined XD)
> 
> So, yeah. Good luck with the project!



Again, please don't feel like you're interfering - I just want to make sure everyone gets a chance to contribute more.

And are you sure about the holidays?  (What country are you from anyway?)  I don't mind adding yours and it'd be neat to see what all holidays all our members celebrate. ^^ But I hope at the least you include them on your own copy.



			
				sonteen12 said:
			
		

> ps. I will be more than happy to answer any questions regarding the layout if you guys needed assistance.



That's good to know.   I know I'm generally pretty clueless about this stuff.


----------



## Austeria (Mar 27, 2008)

Alright, since Peace23 hasn't been around I think I'll just post what I've got right now (it's done except for the quote)...

Help me with the quote guys... I'm no good with this. Choose something that goes well with the fanart.



Also, where should I put the concept developer's name? The fanart was a collab between me (background) and AiSakuraHana so that's easy but I'm not sure where to put minimerc's name.


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 27, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I didn't mean to discourage you from commenting - just saying you should have felt you could say those things earlier in the process.  I would like you help - especially since you seem pretty knowledgeable.  I just didn't want it to seem like you were doing *everything* - let other people get to contribute more, too.  That's all.  I actually don't know how much work it is, so if it's not much, you can just do it all.  I just thought it might help to have a few people splitting up the pages to put them together as needed.  And maybe one person to convert all the bottom halves to black and white....


To convert bottom halves to black and white, all you have to do is select: 
Image>Mode>Grayscale 
Easy as pie. I'm sure you can find someone who know their way around Photoshop to help you with. I'm not gonna do anymore than I should.(wouldn't want to take away the "group-project" feel of it, y'know)


phoenixblood said:


> And are you sure about the holidays?  (What country are you from anyway?)  I don't mind adding yours and it'd be neat to see what all holidays all our members celebrate. ^^ But I hope at the least you include them on your own copy.


I'm from Thailand.(although currently living in the US) Don't worry about my holidays, I can just add them in myself since it's not all that hard for me. 
In case you're curious, here's a  (but that's only like 1/3 of the actual calendar holidays there are in Thailand, so...)


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Alright, since Peace23 hasn't been around I think I'll just post what I've got right now (it's done except for the quote)...
> 
> Help me with the quote guys... I'm no good with this. Choose something that goes well with the fanart.
> 
> ...



Wow, I really like yours. :3


----------



## Austeria (Mar 27, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> Wow, I really like yours. :3


Thankiess. :3


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :


*Spoiler*: __ 









Er... What was the original pixel size of the calender ? ^^; I accidentally saved it to this size.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 28, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I really like it actually  Though, I think the color should be like a coffee brown. Also, the borders for the picture on the top should be a little thinner, like in others.




Thanks, the border is a result of layer merging with the exemple format, it's thiner in reality. The color is a good idea, I think I'll do two versions, and see which one is the best


----------



## sonteen12 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Width: 1600 pixels
Height: 2958 pixels

But if you really saved it to this size you showed us, is it possible for you to go back and undo the saving without losing the visual quality of the layout?


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww april's so cute


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Alright, since Peace23 hasn't been around I think I'll just post what I've got right now (it's done except for the quote)...
> 
> Help me with the quote guys... I'm no good with this. Choose something that goes well with the fanart.
> 
> ...



Looks good! 

For a quote....maybe someone else can come up with one.  I pm-ed Peace23 about getting the qoutes out, but I guess she hasn't been active recently. :\

For concept developer's name....Just try sticking it somewhere and we'll comment.  Or someone else who can think of a place can make a suggestion.



Blueyedblonde said:


> Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks good.  But like sonteen said - hopefully you can get a previous edit because you lose quality enlarging an image. :\



sonteen12 said:


> I'm from Thailand.(although currently living in the US) Don't worry about my holidays, I can just add them in myself since it's not all that hard for me.
> In case you're curious, here's a  (but that's only like 1/3 of the actual calendar holidays there are in Thailand, so...)



I heard Thailand has some really pretty beaches.  It's also neat to find out where everyone lives.


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 28, 2008)

^ I'll figure something out.

I'm going to get this page finished and looking right if it kills me. xD


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 28, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Alright, since Peace23 hasn't been around I think I'll just post what I've got right now (it's done except for the quote)...
> 
> Help me with the quote guys... I'm no good with this. Choose something that goes well with the fanart.
> 
> ...



 
THAT'S AMAZING!!! 

I really love the colors you used! Also like the idea of how you added light outlines to the words in the dates so they can be seen more clearly.
Seriously! Though, the only thing is that I can barely see the artist's name. That's all



Blueyedblonde said:


> Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looking good 
Though, I still think you should fade out the brushes over the line. But that's just a suggestion. You don't have to. It looks fine to me 

*EDIT://*
Oh nvm, I see the light brushes in the quote and month area ^__^

Also, in the brushes on the top, I see a little bit of red. Maybe you can change the color of the month to that color and the bar that has all the days in it? So it's not all green maybe?



Aerin35 said:


> Thanks, the border is a result of layer merging with the exemple format, it's thiner in reality. The color is a good idea, I think I'll do two versions, and see which one is the best



OoOh, okay then


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 28, 2008)

*Peace23 wanted me to let everyone know she'll be sending out the quotes soon.  She was in the hospital and just got out. :\

She also wants everyone to reply back to her with your choice of quote.  Thanks!*


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Mar 28, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> Width: 1600 pixels
> Height: 2958 pixels
> 
> But if you really saved it to this size you showed us, is it possible for you to go back and undo the saving without losing the visual quality of the layout?



I made the size right again and it still looks fine. x3 

It doesn't look like the quality changed at all, actually.


----------



## Foretold (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm still working on it, what do you guys think


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 29, 2008)

Foretold said:


> I'm still working on it, what do you guys think



I LOVE IT!  Though, PB said before, for the top picture, you should zoom in so you won't see any blank spots on the sides 

I love the colors you used!  Especially the gradient affect ^__^ I actually like both versions. The first one because of the color and this one because of the gradient effect I guess X3

*EDIT://*
Since I have time on my hands (kinda) I'll just quote all the layouts people have done so far because I'm bored, and I thought it would be easier for people to comment them XD


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Mar 29, 2008)

I removed the lines on the dates, but I remember reading to also remove the dotted line on the calender as well, so I did that too. Didn't do much else. Was there anything else we needed to do?


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Find a good place to credit the other two people in your group?  Maybe bottom left corner or wherever you think is good.

If you've got time, you can also make two files for the top and bottom halves separately, and also a third with the bottom half black & white in a way that still looks good.  That needs to be done, and if you have the time, might as well do it for your page.

We can still use more people to help put together the files as needed for printing, by the way!

I also need someone to do the back cover (Snow Princess says she'll be too busy).  Please someone volunteer.  It'll just be a standard calendar back cover, just look at one for an example to follow.



Blueyedblonde said:


> I made the size right again and it still looks fine. x3
> 
> It doesn't look like the quality changed at all, actually.



That's good to hear. ^^



Foretold said:


> I'm still working on it, what do you guys think



I'd say the holiday text need to be darker - it's hard to read.  Otherwise it looks good to me. 

@ Tomochii-chan - Thank you for doing that, you saved me the trouble of doing that today.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 29, 2008)

^You're welcome PB 
*anticipating for more calender layouts *


----------



## Austeria (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright, waiting for the quote from Peace23. Hope everything's fine with her now.

And I will fix the artist names for April. Thanks for the comments, guys. 

Off-topic: If it's not too much click the link in my sig and vote Gintama for AotM


----------



## Tenshi Kasumi (Mar 29, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Although this is still up for debate as people post calendar pages for viewing, I think it looks better if we only "box" Sasuke and Sakura's birthday, and the first day of each season.  Keeps it a little cleaner and less busy, especially on the months that have a lot of holidays.



Alright~<3 I have to agree completely with us not highlighting every holiday, I felt it was a little excessive but hadn't really read up on things to know what we were doing sorry 



			
				phoenixblood said:
			
		

> For February: I think I'd prefer a brush a little less cartoony and more nature-y.  See if any of the other winter photoshoppers have put something together yet.  Same for autumn. ^^



I believe we can all agree that the brushes were a little to cartoony, but then again I was in a rush a tad to get working on this and haven't even talked with my winter group. Hell I don't even know who most of them are, so after I post this I'll be sending an PM to one of them.




			
				PB said:
			
		

> *Edit:* Also, something is wrong on the holidays for February (it might have been my file, but I can't check until I get home) - Mardi Gras should be on a Tuesday and Ash Wednesday on a Wednesday.



I figured as much, I sat there questioning myself, but like I said before I had only a few hours to work on them, and didn't look to deeply into (I ended up googling Ash Wednesday). 



			
				PB said:
			
		

> *Edit #2:* Ah, I think I know what the problem is.  You have it numbered for 2008.  January, February, and March are 2009 for our calendar.



O...M...G....  I feel so stupid why didn't I remember that~?!?!?!? I'm so sorry for my stupidity, god I feel so stupid now. Sorry PB~ >.<




			
				Tomochii-chan said:
			
		

> EDIT://
> Maybe you can make the February a dark red maybe like Sakura's scarf so there isn't too much red? Same with the bar with all the days.
> 
> November is good, I guess you just need to use the brushes the photoshoppers agreed on for fall or something.



Thats a great idea Tomochii~ The color of Sakura's scarf should be perfect.





			
				Tomochii-Chan said:
			
		

> *@TenshiSakura*
> Now that I think about it, there's too much pink



Agreed on that one~ I consentrated to much on a Valentineish atmosphere and didn't think to use other colors.


----------



## kire (Mar 29, 2008)

sonteen12 said:


> To convert bottom halves to black and white, all you have to do is select:
> Image>Mode>Grayscale
> Easy as pie. I'm sure you can find someone who know their way around Photoshop to help you with. I'm not gonna do anymore than I should.(wouldn't want to take away the "group-project" feel of it, y'know)



Ahh good, that saves me some time..
Sorry I havent responded sooner about my page..I'll fix it up..hopefully the right way and better looking
my experience with photoshop is limited to avas and banners, so its not so easy for me

now if I can just pull some extra time out of my ass..
but yeah, I'll get it done asap..



phoenixblood said:


> *Peace23 wanted me to let everyone know she'll be sending out the quotes soon.  She was in the hospital and just got out. :\
> 
> She also wants everyone to reply back to her with your choice of quote.  Thanks!*


oh ok, thanks for the info.  I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## Tenshi Kasumi (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright so I fixed the dates and holidays, darkened most of it (if not all of it), and I'm still messing around with brushes on February (I'm waiting for a reply back on my PM, so until them I'm just going to mess with it) Critique please~




*EDIT://* Yes I know February is spelled wrong, I've already fixed it on the PSD file.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 29, 2008)

Tenshi Sakura said:


> Alright so I fixed the dates and holidays, darkened most of it (if not all of it), and I'm still messing around with brushes on February (I'm waiting for a reply back on my PM, so until them I'm just going to mess with it) Critique please~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can soften up the red snowflakes just a bit. They kinda look pixel-y to me...or maybe that's just me 

And is it me or my computer that the edges of February is kinda pixel-y too o.0

And I'm guessing you just have to mess around with the brushes in the bottom? Well for anything else, I thought the gradient effect like what Foretold did and Austria did with theirs was a nice idea but that's kinda copying...I guess >__>

Oh and you should move the o9' over just a bit since it's kinda too close to the edge I guess

[SIZE="1]*can't come up with anything else to say...should be sleeping DX*[/SIZE]

*EDIT://*
*@Blueyedblonde:*
You should move the year to the same level of the month since it's higher than the month.


----------



## Aerin (Mar 30, 2008)

So, here we are, the final result, I hope you like it... Feel free to comment and doing suggestions 





Austeria said:


> Alright, since Peace23 hasn't been around I think I'll just post what I've got right now (it's done except for the quote)...
> 
> Help me with the quote guys... I'm no good with this. Choose something that goes well with the fanart.



It's really beautiful, I like the color choice, but, I was wondering, won't it be impaired by the printing ? (I heard that dark colors and lights were often impaired when you print it...)

Anyway, you did a great work with the pic background 



Austeria said:


> Also, where should I put the concept developer's name? The fanart was a collab between me (background) and AiSakuraHana so that's easy but I'm not sure where to put minimerc's name.



I put mistress's name under the dates box, in the right bottom, I thinks it's fine that way, it doesn't overload the middle...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 30, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> So, here we are, the final result, I hope you like it... Feel free to comment and doing suggestions



Perfect  Simple yet beautiful


----------



## Aerin (Mar 31, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Perfect  Simple yet beautiful



 Thanks...


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who's continued to work on this project.  Let me know if there's anything I need to do to help move things along.

Also, when you have your page finalized, please send me a copy of the .psd file. (any upload hosting is fine for me)

*Also if you can, cut your page into two halves, and make two versions of the bottom (date) half: one as you have it now, and one that's only black & white.  Then also send those three halves to me.  Thanks!*


----------



## Magical Amber (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'm sorry if it seems like I abandoned this project! I just wanted to let you guys know that I haven't, and I will try to get it done this week. Hopefully by then, the art for our month will be finished so I can include it in the final calendar page.

I'm loving everyone's work so far


----------



## talukino (Apr 1, 2008)

mednin, I like that pic on your sasusaku stamp. Where'd you find it?

(sorry, everyone, I know this has nothing to do with the thread. really, really sorry)


----------



## Austeria (Apr 1, 2008)

I have sent all the required files to phoenixblood.  Here's the final version for April:


----------



## talukino (Apr 1, 2008)

Foretold said:


> I'm still working on it, what do you guys think



I'm a huge fan of this picture. It's just so innocently adorable; and boys in uniforms are smexxy 

I don't suppose I can find the original picture anywhere on the net? morati at deviant?


----------



## Aerin (Apr 2, 2008)

^All the pics were made for the calendar. Some like Pet's or Myr's, are on their Dev'art account, but for the others, you'll have to wait for the finished product I guess. I may be wrong, but I think you'll have it in computer file if you are part of the Sasusaku FC, since we're doing it for the fanclub.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 2, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I have sent all the required files to phoenixblood.  Here's the final version for April:




KYAAAAAA!~


----------



## Foretold (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm done:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Foretold said:


> I'm done:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HONTO NI SUGOOII!!!  Awesome work! 

Same with you Austeria! Yours is very unique  I really love the effects you used 

Awesome job guys! X3


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 3, 2008)

weeeeeeeee amazig job guys! 

so which months are done?


----------



## Aerin (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm done, here you go, with quote and credits:



The quote is a little lower, though, in the real version, for future printing, I've figure that after uploading the exemple...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 3, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> I'm done, here you go, with quote and credits:
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is a little lower, though, in the real version, for future printing, I've figure that after uploading the exemple...



Wonderful! I love the quote too! 

*awaits for more*


----------



## ErikA^^ (Apr 3, 2008)

great job...:WOW


----------



## Aeld (Apr 3, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> So, here we are, the final result, I hope you like it... Feel free to comment and doing suggestions



ME GUSTA MUCHO 

just touching base. Lew and I are working v hard  its all finished and 'ting


----------



## Peace23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wonderful jobs so far guys 
I have to say though, I haven't heard or seen much from July and December 
I have quotes for those months, but I never saw the art for either of them 
If someone could send those two images I would greatly appreciate it 
Also, make sure to reply to me with you've chosen quote ...
I've sent everyone except Needless(December) and Maruta(July) their quotes 

~Peace


----------



## Aerin (Apr 4, 2008)

Gabzilla did the pirats one :

Itachi

I can't remember if Maruta published her fanart ???


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 4, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> Wonderful jobs so far guys
> I have to say though, I haven't heard or seen much from July and December
> I have quotes for those months, but I never saw the art for either of them
> If someone could send those two images I would greatly appreciate it
> ...



I think you mean Needless2say for December.  Neither of them have posted their fanart yet....


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 4, 2008)

hmmm just in case...well, if anyone backs out on making fanart for the calendar i'd be more than happy to help out


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Apr 5, 2008)

do we have to do seasonal brushes?

oh yeah...it this still a "2008" calendar or is it gonna be "2009"? cuz we've already missed jan-mar..DX


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 5, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> hmmm just in case...well, if anyone backs out on making fanart for the calendar i'd be more than happy to help out



Ok, thank you for the offer.  I'll talk to the artists we're still waiting on.



Cicatriz ESP said:


> do we have to do seasonal brushes?
> 
> oh yeah...it this still a "2008" calendar or is it gonna be "2009"? cuz we've already missed jan-mar..DX



Yes, you're supposed to do seasoning brushes.  If you're May, then talk to/see what Aerin35 and Austeria have done.

We're doing 2008 and 2009 - January, February, and March are '09.  May is still '08.


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a re-post of all the calendar pages that have been posted so far:



Tenshi Sakura said:


> Alright so I fixed the dates and holidays, darkened most of it (if not all of it), and I'm still messing around with brushes on February (I'm waiting for a reply back on my PM, so until them I'm just going to mess with it) Critique please~
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aerin35 said:


> I'm done, here you go, with quote and credits:
> 
> 
> 
> The quote is a little lower, though, in the real version, for future printing, I've figure that after uploading the exemple...





Austeria said:


> I have sent all the required files to phoenixblood.  Here's the final version for April:





kire said:


> Ok here is the first draft:
> 
> 
> I used several different cloud brushes, of two different sets..
> ...





Foretold said:


> I'm done:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Blooming Cosmo said:


> I removed the lines on the dates, but I remember reading to also remove the dotted line on the calender as well, so I did that too. Didn't do much else. Was there anything else we needed to do?





Blueyedblonde said:


> Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 6, 2008)

Is anyone able to contact Maruta?? She hasn't posted in weeks  She hasn't finished her fanart yet, has she?


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 6, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Is anyone able to contact Maruta?? She hasn't posted in weeks  She hasn't finished her fanart yet, has she?



I pm-ed her yesterday or the day before, but I haven't heard back from her yet.

Needless2say says she's almost done.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 8, 2008)

um.. what's the original pixel size of the calendar's front cover?? kinda forgot!


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> um.. what's the original pixel size of the calendar's front cover?? kinda forgot!


Width: 1600 pixels
Height: 1477 pixels


----------



## dango-chan (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow so spring offically sucks a ton of ass because the pollen count over here in my town is SO INSANELY HIGH. I have been confined to my bed or my couch being only able to play video games (I have now gotten insanely good at Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock) but even then I get terrible headaches..

GAH!!! 

So lemme just say this in general:

CONGRATS EVERYONE ON YOUR HARD WORK!!! This is actually a pretty big project and with peebs having full hands all the time, I commend her for being so effcient. I could never be like that... I am a loner not a leader >_> But everyone's art looks great and the photoshopping is AWESOME. I can't wait to get my gritty hands on this calendar once we're all done.

QUESTION: Are we gonna sell these pups at conventions? If so which?? Cuz I can only go to AWA this year...


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 9, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> Wow so spring offically sucks a ton of ass because the pollen count over here in my town is SO INSANELY HIGH. I have been confined to my bed or my couch being only able to play video games (I have now gotten insanely good at Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock) but even then I get terrible headaches..
> 
> GAH!!!
> 
> ...



I have allergies, too.  Although they haven't been bad in severity, I've had them since _last spring_. 

Anyway, I want to try to sell them at conventions.  As far as which ones - whatever ones we have people going to that know someone with a table willing to sell our stuff.....missy and I have been going to Otakon (August) and Katsucon (February)

When is AWA?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 10, 2008)

^ For love of god!  Iam from Europa, i cant get to those conventions! v___v

Do anyone wanna buy one for me?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 10, 2008)

Same here  I don't EVER get to go to conventions ;___; The one that was closets to me was in...Manhattan I think  And I friggin MISSED IT! But then again, I probably would've have been able to go


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 10, 2008)

> Wow so spring offically sucks a ton of ass because the pollen count over here in my town is SO INSANELY HIGH. I have been confined to my bed or my couch being only able to play video games (I have now gotten insanely good at Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock) but even then I get terrible headaches..
> 
> GAH!!!


 
Aww, I feel for you, dear. [ I'm on my usual three-pill allergy routine, now that it has hit April.  ]



> Anyway, I want to try to sell them at conventions. As far as which ones - whatever ones we have people going to that know someone with a table willing to sell our stuff.....missy and I have been going to Otakon (August) and Katsucon (February)



What conventions, if any, are located near Chicago? And when are they?


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> What conventions, if any, are located near Chicago? And when are they?


Oh snap. Didn't notice you were from Chicago... I am too. ^^ Will you be going to Acen this year?

I wish I could go to the cons you guys will be selling the calendar...but it's so far away...


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 10, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Aww, I feel for you, dear. [ I'm on my usual three-pill allergy routine, now that it has hit April.  ]
> 
> 
> 
> What conventions, if any, are located near Chicago? And when are they?



More pollen allergy people  Can't the pollen just....go away? 

Anyway, I have no idea about conventions.  I only know of the two around here because of missy dragging me to them. 

But as far as _selling_ the calendars, you're probably going to have to know someone who's getting a table.  They aren't cheap, and certainly beyond what we would make selling our calendars.  A table at Otakon, for example, is $70.  Can't make much of a profit paying that up front.  I know _of_ a fanartist who's gotten a table at Otakon and Katsucon before (she did the girls in the greek dresses fanart), so I was thinking maybe someone who's a bit more DA savvy than me can try contacting her and seeing if she'd be willing to include our calendar with her things, with some small compensation of course.

I still need to get back to Kinkos to see about other binding options....anyone feel like doing the legwork? 

Also, can I get a savvy photoshopper (anyone is fine, not just on the "Photoshopper list") to help me with some stuff?  Thanks!


----------



## Koneko-chan (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW! The calender is gonna be really prettyfull! You guys did a great job!


----------



## Blueyedblonde (Apr 11, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> What conventions, if any, are located near Chicago? And when are they?



Dude, Acen. It's in May. ^^

[ Vic Mignogna is going to be there ! ]


----------



## dango-chan (Apr 11, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I have allergies, too.  Although they haven't been bad in severity, I've had them since _last spring_.
> 
> Anyway, I want to try to sell them at conventions.  As far as which ones - whatever ones we have people going to that know someone with a table willing to sell our stuff.....missy and I have been going to Otakon (August) and Katsucon (February)
> 
> When is AWA?



Uhhh its like September 23, the weekend of the 23rd. Its at the Galleria Center in the heart of Atlanta, GA (AKA hicksville, koreatown and nigratown and soon-to-be new new mexico...we've got everything over here...)


----------



## Aerin (Apr 11, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Also, can I get a savvy photoshopper (anyone is fine, not just on the "Photoshopper list") to help me with some stuff?  Thanks!



You need a photoshopper ? I've got some free time right now, (good to rest a little ^^) I can help you if you want.

(I'll need some things to test photoshop CS3, I've just installed it )


----------



## Tenshi Kasumi (Apr 11, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> You need a photoshopper ? I've got some free time right now, (good to rest a little ^^) I can help you if you want.
> 
> (I'll need some things to test photoshop CS3, I've just installed it )



Photoshop CS3 (I have Photoshop CS3 version 10.0 ), is basically the same thing as Photoshop CS2 (IMO), with a few things modified here and there.

Here's another test for February :sweat



The border isn't really that big it's because I resized the image :sweat


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 12, 2008)

^Looks good. Though the background brushes doesn't seem that...wintery to me o.0 As in the swirlies, the snowflakes are fine (obviously XD) Or maybe it's cause of the color...I don't know o.0

I was wondering, can you try trying another color for the bottom part where the dates are? Doesn't look right to me...

sorry for being picky


----------



## Peace23 (Apr 12, 2008)

dango-chan said:


> Uhhh its like *September 23*, the weekend of the 23rd. Its at the Galleria Center in the heart of Atlanta, GA (AKA hicksville, koreatown and nigratown and soon-to-be new new mexico...we've got everything over here...)



My birthday


----------



## Tenshi Kasumi (Apr 12, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> ^Looks good. Though the background brushes doesn't seem that...wintery to me o.0 As in the swirlies, the snowflakes are fine (obviously XD) Or maybe it's cause of the color...I don't know o.0
> 
> I was wondering, can you try trying another color for the bottom part where the dates are? Doesn't look right to me...
> 
> sorry for being picky



Oh don't worry about being picky! s What color would you like me to try out?

As for the background that's my fault :sweat I went a little happy with the Distort>Wave Filter >.<

It started out as snowflakes but then yeah.... :sweat Sorry  

*EDIT://* 

Here's a bigger version of it so you can see the background better and such Tomochii-chan~<3


*
EDIT:// 2 - *

Newest test for November:


----------



## kire (Apr 13, 2008)

lookin good 
keep up the good work!

As for August, its pretty much done, I'll try and post it some time tomorrow
and for the photoshoppers for summer, expect yet another annoying message from me


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 13, 2008)

Tenshi Sakura said:


> Oh don't worry about being picky! s What color would you like me to try out?
> 
> As for the background that's my fault :sweat I went a little happy with the Distort>Wave Filter >.<
> 
> ...



Now that I see it bigger, it actually looks pretty good  I guess it's because some of the red swirls ontop are kind of...strong? Or too bold? *can't explain"  But I really like how it fades out to the bottom 

The color in the bottom...I don't know what color it should be =/ It kinda looks brown because you changed the opacity or something right? I guess you can test out some other colors cause I can't think of any at the moment  Oh and, add a little bit of snowflakes in the bottom x3

And for November, I kinda think you went overboard with the swirlies XD lol With all the swilies, I can't really see the leaves or w/e


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys! Lovely fanarts you guys did xD
I've finish my fanart...but its not letting me convert it to .png from a .xcf format, I've been trying all Friday, yesterday and today but it just keep freezing. I don't know what to do...

Maybe you guys would know what to do?

Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Aerin (Apr 14, 2008)

Important notice for all photoshopers !​You need to deliver your file with a proper size and resolution for printing, 

as a reminder,

11"x17" full page, 11"x8"1/2 for the half pages, with a resolution beetween 255 pixels/inch and 300 pixels/inch.​the original layout doesn't fit that size, so please check your layout size !


----------



## kire (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for telling me^

Here's the new August:


How's it look??


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 14, 2008)

kire said:


> thanks for telling me^
> 
> Here's the new August:
> 
> ...



AWESOME! 
Love the sun  and the way you colored the month


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Apr 14, 2008)

looks smexy 

use the fan art


----------



## kire (Apr 14, 2008)

Thx
I just hope I didn't leave anything out..


----------



## Aerin (Apr 15, 2008)

kire said:


> thanks for telling me^
> Here's the new August:



I love it ! Can't wait for summer 

But, maybe you could just fading a little more the fanart on the bottom, in order to read better the text ? Just an idea... 

Now, as requested by Peebs, here a greyscale version of April, March , and september, with less black, for printing. Feel free to comment !







It's hard for April, it's very dark...


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 15, 2008)

the new august is amazing! 

wait, what months are still missing?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 15, 2008)

I think December and something else...


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 15, 2008)

i see...hmmmm so I guess April will be included in the '09 part of the calendar, yes? It's already mid-April hmmm


----------



## kire (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah I think that would be the best thing to do.

Also I had a question:
At the bottom where we put the credits for the photoshopper and concept developer, I noticed that some people are saying background instead of photoshopper.  Does it matter which one?  

btw, I believe we are also missing July.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 15, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> It's hard for April, it's very dark...


It looks horrible. 

Maybe I should tone down the lighting a bit. I didn't know you guys were planning to print them out black and white.

Why though? Colour looks a lot better. 

Edit:





I think that's a lot better.


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 15, 2008)

I think colored pwns lol, if it weren't too expensive to print it colored, we wouldn't have grayscaled pics 



kire said:


> Also I had a question:
> At the bottom where we put the credits for the photoshopper and concept developer, I noticed that some people are saying background instead of photoshopper.  Does it matter which one?



hmm, I don't think it matters, but for the sake of uniformity, you guys should agree on which one to place 



kire said:


> btw, I believe we are also missing July.



hmm, does anyone know if maruta can still make it? *scratches back of head* I can make July if maruta can't make it, I think she's the only one left, needless2say is done already, she's just having trouble converting the file


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 16, 2008)

^I could've sworn someone said Maruta was almsot done o.0 Not sure though...


----------



## kire (Apr 16, 2008)

Austeria said:


> It looks horrible.
> 
> Maybe I should tone down the lighting a bit. I didn't know you guys were planning to print them out black and white.
> 
> ...



yes thats a lot better, good job!



> I think colored pwns lol, if it weren't too expensive to print it colored, we wouldn't have grayscaled pics



I know I hate grayscale...
Why does it have to be so expensive



> hmm, I don't think it matters, but for the sake of uniformity, you guys should agree on which one to place



I agree it should all be one or the other..



> > hmm, does anyone know if maruta can still make it? *scratches back of head* I can make July if maruta can't make it, I think she's the only one left, needless2say is done already, she's just having trouble converting the file
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I heard that too, but I don't know how long ago that was..


----------



## Aerin (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yes, Austeria, it look way better, thanks. Could you send me the result please ?

Explanation on that stuff: 

Peebs asked me to verify the layout size, and to adjust the black in greyscale version. She proposed a few page ago to sell a full colored version, and a half colored, half black and white one, cheaper. the fanart would be colored, and the bottom black and white.

We also have a problem for the size, the file isn't enough large to fit the 11"x17" size, here is an exemple:




So I've search a quick solution, cause most of us have finished, and we don't have the time to fix again all the layers, here some exemple of what we could do:

Complete the blank part :
It's long and it's crappy, it might be harder to do for some layout than others.

Just keep the background colour:
Simple, but not very good looking, and depending on the layout, it might be impossible to do. 

Use a color gradient, fitting the layout :





In fact, I believe this one is the easier and the quickest solution, but if you have a better idea...


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 16, 2008)

*Everyone please review and comment on possible changes in Aerin35's post above.*



temporarymadness said:


> i see...hmmmm so I guess April will be included in the '09 part of the calendar, yes? It's already mid-April hmmm



That's what it's looking like.  Hopefully Austeria won't mind fixing the dates - I can help look up the April holidays. 



kire said:


> yeah I think that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> Also I had a question:
> At the bottom where we put the credits for the photoshopper and concept developer, I noticed that some people are saying background instead of photoshopper.  Does it matter which one?
> ...



If that was on the April page, it was because the photoshopper (Austeria) drew the background for it.  It's a special case, so don't follow that particular one.



Austeria said:


> It looks horrible.
> 
> Maybe I should tone down the lighting a bit. I didn't know you guys were planning to print them out black and white.
> 
> ...



It's the printing.  It's a lot more expensive to print color on both sides than just on one side.  So I think most of us are more willing to pay $20 for a calendar, but not so much over $30.  I agree that the color looks a lot better, but oh well. :\



temporarymadness said:


> hmm, does anyone know if maruta can still make it? *scratches back of head* I can make July if maruta can't make it, I think she's the only one left, needless2say is done already, she's just having trouble converting the file



I still haven't heard back from her, so I guess go ahead and draw for July.

Can anyone help Needless2say with the file conversion?


----------



## kire (Apr 16, 2008)

yikes, well the only thing I can think of at the moment is using a gradient/solid color then making a border type thing like this:

this is just an example..
we can either use the same shape for all months or different one per season..
 just an idea..


----------



## Aerin (Apr 16, 2008)

kire said:


> yikes, well the only thing I can think of at the moment is using a gradient/solid color then making a border type thing like this:
> 
> this is just an example..
> we can either use the same shape for all months or different one per season..
> just an idea..



The gradient would be my choice, but depending on the layout, adding pattern on the gradient might appear too crowded, as for April, or august for exemple.

That's why I made three exemple, to see if the gradient was fitting all layout style...



Aerin35 said:


> Use a color gradient, fitting the layout :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kire (Apr 16, 2008)

I see what you mean.
Well yeah I like the gradient, it would be my choice


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 16, 2008)

> The gradient would be my choice, but depending on the layout, adding pattern on the gradient might appear too crowded, as for April, or august for exemple.



true, adding patters should be applied to the months whose layouts are simple 



> I still haven't heard back from her, so I guess go ahead and draw for July.



okay  what's the concept though? It says Sasuke's birthday on the list but I find that a bit vague, anyway, if maruta suddenly pops back up and has the fanart done just about the time i have mind one too, just pick hers ^^ it's only proper


----------



## Needless2say (Apr 16, 2008)

Hehehe nevermind about the problem, anywho 
I'm kind of shy about posting it 



I'm so sorry that I was very late with it. I actually had to redo my fanart and the concept is really different from my first one.

I just _really _ hope you guys will like it:3
I work hard on it,I really did.


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, gradient it is!  (Thanks guys for being so cooperative with the last minute change and needing input.)



temporarymadness said:


> okay  what's the concept though? It says Sasuke's birthday on the list but I find that a bit vague, anyway, if maruta suddenly pops back up and has the fanart done just about the time i have mind one too, just pick hers ^^ it's only proper



Something summery, obviously.  Could be related to Sasuke's birthday, but doesn't have to be.  Feel free to contact your concept developer Jaded Heart to help think up ideas. ^^

And I really appreciate you being willing to draw a fanart that might not get used.  That's really helpful, but so far no word back from Maruta.

*@ Needless2say -* Looks great!  So you got all your file type issues worked out?  If you haven't already, can you send a copy of your fanart both to your photoshopper (Blueyedblonde) and momolade who's finishing the front and back cover?  Thanks!


----------



## Mobius (Apr 16, 2008)

Im lookng forward to this, it always comes out really well.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 16, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> So I've search a quick solution, cause most of us have finished, and we don't have the time to fix again all the layers, here some exemple of what we could do:
> 
> Complete the blank part :
> It's long and it's crappy, it might be harder to do for some layout than others.
> ...



I personally like the filling in the blank part. But the gradient one is good too 



Needless2say said:


> Hehehe nevermind about the problem, anywho
> I'm kind of shy about posting it
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you're able to finish it  Looks great ^__^ Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 17, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Something summery, obviously.  Could be related to Sasuke's birthday, but doesn't have to be.  Feel free to contact your concept developer Jaded Heart to help think up ideas. ^^
> 
> And I really appreciate you being willing to draw a fanart that might not get used.  That's really helpful, but so far no word back from Maruta.



I don't mind, I think it's an honor to help out in this project in whatever way I can 

I'm done with the sketch ^^



uhm, I decided not to exactly go with Sasuke's birthday since I deem cakes and party hats too...cliché, I'm not exactly sure if it's a bit cold in Japan during summer *lives in a tropical country and has no idea about how hot/cold it can get in the northern countries* I didn't consult Jaded Heart either, I hope the concept I came up with is okay tho


----------



## Aerin (Apr 17, 2008)

^It's beautiful.

I just saw your sunset sasusaku on Da... It would be great to this kind of light for a summer pic...


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks 

sunset it is then


----------



## kire (Apr 17, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> I don't mind, I think it's an honor to help out in this project in whatever way I can
> 
> I'm done with the sketch ^^
> 
> ...



Wow thats nice, great work!!


----------



## Aerin (Apr 17, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> thanks
> 
> sunset it is then



Wouah  Sasusaku+sunset=


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 17, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> I don't mind, I think it's an honor to help out in this project in whatever way I can
> 
> I'm done with the sketch ^^
> 
> ...



Looks great.  It's always nice to see Sasuke smiling.  And yes, it does get pretty hot and humid in Japan in the summer.


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the nice comments guys 




phoenixblood said:


> It's always nice to see Sasuke smiling.



sasuke needs to smile more 



phoenixblood said:


> And yes, it does get pretty hot and humid in Japan in the summer.



oh crap the long sleeves were a bad idea then 


*Spoiler*: _but I'm done already...crap O_O_ 



 the background is 100% certified craptastic   

and I sorta kinda hadta imitate pet's way of branding her work since my regular watermark would look out of place ><


----------



## Aerin (Apr 17, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> thanks for the nice comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was fast !

I like it, perfect


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 17, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> That was fast !
> 
> I like it, perfect



thanks 

uhm hahah yeah, I spent the whole day yesterday (with various breaks lol) making it since we really have to catch up if we want the calendar to be done before may


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice picture Adikk  Love the colors!


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 18, 2008)

arigato tomochii-chan


----------



## Aerin (Apr 18, 2008)

August with gradient. Are ok with this one Kire ?


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 18, 2008)

the gradients are intensifying the pretty-ness of the calendar, good job!


----------



## Aerin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks 

I guess the bigger would be the better... The layout is pretty large in its original size.


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 18, 2008)

I think bigger would be better since the output would be more defined


----------



## kire (Apr 18, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> August with gradient. Are ok with this one Kire ?



ITs fantastical!! I love it!!
Thx so much


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 18, 2008)

yeeeey i think we're almost done guys!! 

are we?


----------



## Aerin (Apr 18, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> yeeeey i think we're almost done guys!!
> 
> are we?



In fact, we have two pages really finished at the moment, I think, march and august. But all the other are nearly finished !  I'm sure Peebs will be soon overwhelmed by files...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job with the gradient in August  I can't wait to see the rest


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 19, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> In fact, we have two pages really finished at the moment, I think, march and august. But all the other are nearly finished !  I'm sure Peebs will be soon overwhelmed by files...



hoorah for march and august!  (wait I thought April was done already too )

hmm, speaking of the others...where are they? O_O the only one who've been active lately are you, me, kire, tomochii and peebs...hmmm maybe I should wait for the weekend lol, everyone must be really busy ^^


----------



## Aerin (Apr 19, 2008)

For most of the rest, the page must be resized and the gradient added, like for april, but maybe Peebs have already received some more pages ?

Well, I'm in vacation right now, so I have time to kill , that's why I'm dropping by often. Everyone else must be busy I guess.


----------



## Austeria (Apr 19, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> hoorah for march and august!  (wait I thought April was done already too )
> 
> hmm, speaking of the others...where are they? O_O the only one who've been active lately are you, me, kire, tomochii and peebs...hmmm maybe I should wait for the weekend lol, everyone must be really busy ^^


April _was_ done. But peebs decided to change it for 2009 which means we have to rework some things out again.

And I do drop by this thread every so often to get updated. It just seems like it's pointless to spam with nothing constructive to say when I was already done with my part. I'm pretty sure other contributors also occasionally drop by to check on things.


----------



## Aerin (Apr 20, 2008)

^ I think so too. It's already great that everyone kept being motivated for so long, when we all have a busy life, and with all the little troubles we encountered. 

Anyway, Kire, here the B&W version, I hope you like it.



I kept it light for the printing.


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 20, 2008)

momolade said:


> *Spoiler*: _grovelling towards peebs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the school situation. 

*Would anyone like to volunteer to finish our front cover and create a back cover for our SasuSaku FC Calendar???  We also still need a 'notes' page.*


----------



## Aerin (Apr 20, 2008)

^As I said, I'm in vacation right now, and stuck at home,  so I can do something if you want... But I'm not the most skilled to create something too complex...

Will there be a fanart for the note page ?


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 21, 2008)

^

I'm on vacation now too, I'm pretty much bored since I'm stuck at home most of the time, I'd be more than happy to help in any way I possibly can 

Who's up for some teamwork guys?  I know I am


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you to both of you for volunteering.  Hmm, how about since Aerin is still working on fixing up the calendar pages - you can create a note page (no fanart, basically just a 11"x17" sheet that has "Notes" on it and a bunch of lines - this is only needed for the full color version; feel free to add a background/gradient/colors, but muted so people can write notes on it).

Temporarymadness - you can work on the front/back cover.  The cover was started by Snow Princess (PM her for the file) - I think all that needs to be done is add the remaining fanart (let me know if you don't know where to find them) and a quote which you can get from Peace23.  I'm not sure how far Snow Princess got, so you might also need to add a title ("SasuSaku FC Calendar" or something like that).  PM momolode to see if she started the back cover, but I don't think she did.  Basically just use a regular calendar to follow for what to put on the back, and you can add another quote (from Peace23) on the back as well.

Just let me know if you guys have any questions, but you'll probably have better luck just asking for suggestions from everyone in this thread than trusting my judgment. XD


----------



## Aerin (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I'm on it. Do you have any preferences for a color ? I'll try to keep Sonteen's layout style.


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't started yet, but I did start PMing the people concerned, just to make some things clear  I hope I do hear from them soon so I can start ASAP 

*@peebs:* does the back cover need fanart too?


----------



## Aerin (Apr 22, 2008)

The notes page :



I can change basically anything you want, if needed. I feel like I forgot something...  Feel free to poke me if you see anything missing.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ).
> Temporarymadness - you can work on the front/back cover.  The cover was started by Snow Princess (PM her for the file) - I think all that needs to be done is add the remaining fanart (let me know if you don't know where to find them) and a quote which you can get from Peace23.  I'm not sure how far Snow Princess got, so you might also need to add a title ("SasuSaku FC Calendar" or something like that).  PM momolode to see if she started the back cover, but I don't think she did.  Basically just use a regular calendar to follow for what to put on the back, and you can add another quote (from Peace23) on the back as well.


lol I'm working on the front cover peebs!  I was just waiting for the rest of the fanart to finish so I can add it.  

The back cover is for taking though! 

and here's my 1st try:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Like it? Don't like it? Is the size alright? Any pointers??


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 22, 2008)

*Aerin35* I'm loving the notes page 

*Snow Princess* hmm, I'm not very good at making layouts so I'm not the best critic, but I think the font size for the label "2008-2009 SASUSAKU CALENDAR" should be bigger and that the color for the background should be brighter and more vivid hmm...other than that it looks great! 

good job guys


----------



## Aerin (Apr 22, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> lol I'm working on the front cover peebs!  I was just waiting for the rest of the fanart to finish so I can add it.
> 
> The back cover is for taking though!
> 
> ...




It look great !

I'm not sure about the size... Shouldn't it be 11"x8,5", Since the calendar will be folded ? For the resolution, do you have something beetween 255 and 300dpi/(=pixel/inches) ? 

The background is nice, and the police too, but I was wondering, maybe we could keep some part of Sonteen layout, to fit the rest ? Maybe a police ? I don't know... 

Don't mind me too much, it's just details  Just check the size and the resolution, that's really important.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, bigger font size, more vivid BG and re-size the cover, gotcha!

one more time plz, what's the cover's size in pixel?! >_<;;


----------



## Aerin (Apr 22, 2008)

It depend on the resolution you choose... For a file in 266 pixels/inch, a 11"x8,5" is 2926x2261 pixels. For 300 pixels/inch, it's 3300x2550 pixels. I hope it'll help you...


I've just seen you miss Dango-chan fanart, I think... It's the only one I can't see on the cover. If you want it, I can send you the one she gave me for the march page.


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 22, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you were able to finish the cover, *Snow Princess*, but I'm glad you can!  Looking forward to seeing the cover with the new edits.  (Missing fanart)

The notes page looks good enough for me, *Aerin*.  I like the brushes you used. 

*@ temporarymadness -* No, there doesn't need to be a fanart on the back.  But maybe if Maruta comes back with one, we can use hers on the back. ^^

Oh, and *Happy Earth Day everyone!!*


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 23, 2008)

okie dokie peebs *starts working on it* 

ei aerin, what font was used for the calendar? and where can I download them? 

*edit to add:*

I finished the rough draft...sort of, this is still subject to so much change, this is just sort of a basic outline, so tell me what to add and/or change people 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I think I should add like borders to the pictures hmmm


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 23, 2008)

The back cover is very....pink. XD I agree - it's also a little too bold.  Maybe change to a different color, or if it must be pink, a lighter shade of it.

Borders around the fanart sounds good.

And yes, we need to add all the credits for brushes/backgrounds somewhere on the back.  I'm thinking probably just a line listing everything used and where they were obtained.  Once all the pages are done, I'll make sure all the photoshoppers/artists list everything and we'll compile it at the end.  Unless you want to take the initiative and pm everyone now.  Up to you.


----------



## Peace23 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have pretty much have sent everyone their quotes except for July and April 
As for the cover and back quotes, I thought about using one quote and putting the first part of it on the front and continuing it on the back 
Though doing one quote in the front and one on the back still works just fine 
Just wanted to see what you guys thought before sending out the quotes 

~Peace


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 24, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> I have pretty much have sent everyone their quotes except for July and April
> As for the cover and back quotes, I thought about using one quote and putting the first part of it on the front and continuing it on the back
> Though doing one quote in the front and one on the back still works just fine
> Just wanted to see what you guys thought before sending out the quotes
> ...



I like the idea of having one quote and continue it from front to back cover, if that counts for anything. 

Have you seen the fanart for April and July, or are you just waiting to hear back from the photoshoppers on the choice?


----------



## Peace23 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nope never mind about the months I've got them all done, except June, October and July which I'm working on right now  
I'm always misspeaking its horrible 
So peebs you wish for the quote to continue? 
I can do that as long as everyone one else doesn't mind 

~Peace


----------



## Aeld (Apr 24, 2008)

anything i can do peeboola? 
hey Peace


----------



## Austeria (Apr 24, 2008)

Things looking great. 

Also, I've sent the modified April page to peebs.

(I just saw the thumbnail for myr's fanart for January and it looks absolutely beautiful. Can't wait for the bigger resolution. )


----------



## Aerin (Apr 25, 2008)

@*Peace23* : I like the continuing quote idea, it's genius !

@*Austeria* : I'm very curious to see myr's one, and and the mysterious trio's, (aka PET, Lonely soul and Cicatriz ESP), one too. 
Glad to see you're done, it was already long to change the numbers one time... You had to do it twice. 

Question for *Peebs* : For those who live far, far away and can't come to any event where you'd be selling the calendar, will it be possible to order one printed version ? Or have a file for printing it themselves ? I have two SasuSaku fan who are dying to see the result and buy it (I wont show them anything before finished ) but they aren't part of the FC... (they can't speak two words of english :sweat)


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 25, 2008)

uhm I don't mind the changes and all, (lol the pink thing was just a test color, let's change it to a color you guys prefer ) but I think I'm going to be a little late, my mom suddenly signed me up for some leadership seminar, it's from 9am-8pm and it's like 3 days straight

I don't mind if you'll have someone free to take over tho, we REALLY need it done ASAP, May's fast approaching ><


----------



## kire (Apr 25, 2008)

@Aerin35, sorry it took so long for me to get back to ya, but of course the b&w for august is great!!

Keep up the good work, its looking good!!


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 25, 2008)

The calendar is looking awesome <3


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 26, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> anything i can do peeboola?
> hey Peace



You can bug the other photoshoppers to finish their pages 



Aerin35 said:


> Question for *Peebs* : For those who live far, far away and can't come to any event where you'd be selling the calendar, will it be possible to order one printed version ? Or have a file for printing it themselves ? I have two SasuSaku fan who are dying to see the result and buy it (I wont show them anything before finished ) but they aren't part of the FC... (they can't speak two words of english :sweat)



Yes, we will be taking online orders (I assume getting paid through paypal) and can ship printed calendars.  If they're your friends as in they live near you (or at least in your country), I'd be open to the idea of you getting it printed (since you get a free digital copy being an active FC member) and giving/shipping it to them for cheaper than from the U.S. as long as they pay whatever we end up charging for the calendar itself since they aren't FC members.  I'm trying not to kill people with shipping charges since I know they can definitely add up, especially shipping internationally.


----------



## Aishiteru (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry, I haven't been keeping up and I hate to be a bother...

So is the calender being sold only?

NVM. 

Just read your response, peebs. :sweat


----------



## Aerin (Apr 27, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Yes, we will be taking online orders (I assume getting paid through paypal) and can ship printed calendars.  If they're your friends as in they live near you (or at least in your country), I'd be open to the idea of you getting it printed (since you get a free digital copy being an active FC member) and giving/shipping it to them for cheaper than from the U.S. as long as they pay whatever we end up charging for the calendar itself since they aren't FC members.  I'm trying not to kill people with shipping charges since I know they can definitely add up, especially shipping internationally.



Mmh... It will depend on the shipping charges. If they aren't too high, I could pay for them and then give them hand to hand. They live in the same town as me, so no problem to give them. If it's too expensive then... I don't know if local printers can do the 11"x17" size... I'll go and search for one who could do it.
Thanks for answering my question


----------



## phoenixblood (Apr 27, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> Mmh... It will depend on the shipping charges. If they aren't too high, I could pay for them and then give them hand to hand. They live in the same town as me, so no problem to give them. If it's too expensive then... I don't know if local printers can do the 11"x17" size... I'll go and search for one who could do it.
> Thanks for answering my question



Ah yes, most of the world doesn't use inches. XD But since you'll have the digital files, I assume you can adjust them to a standard size that works for your area.  If not, I can get them printed and find the cheapest shipping I can (and if I'm shipping a few calendars together to you and you can hand the others out, that's cheaper then sending them each individually I'm sure).  We'll work something out when we get there. ^^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job everyone  I'll critique everything once i GET HOME. I have a LOT of catching up to do


----------



## temporarymadness (Apr 28, 2008)

hmm, I'm back from my seminar

but...I'm having a problem with the fonts TwT

for some reason my WINDOWS folder is screwed up and is on read-only mode, and no matter how many times I change it, it'll go back to read-only anyway 

anyone know how to deal with this?  *might as well work on the other parts*

oh yeah, where am I supposed to place the credits? and do the credit include everyone? could you guys please give me a list? ^^


----------



## Aerin (Apr 29, 2008)

^Seems bad for your WINDOWS ... Did you try browsing it by an other way ? In these case, if nothing else works, I would reinstall it...  Messing with Windows is never a good idea, crappy system... If you really can't do something about it, maybe you can do the rest, and someone else could just change the text font ? If you need help, pm me, I'll do my best 

Credits for brushes:

March : Cherry blossom, by Celestial-star.net (brushes for spring)
Notes page : Foliage swirls, by Ciupy, Suddenly spring, by  on Deviant Art.

I believe the rest of the credits are on each pages...


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I tried to make the calendar cover 2926 x 2261 pix and it's TOO HUGE!!!!! Are you sure it's the right size! What should I do?? I've finished it but I don't think that I'll find a site to host it and show you guys the final result!

btw, there's one missing fanart!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 30, 2008)

Ne, guys it's almost May  Are we really gonna make it?? o.o??


----------



## phoenixblood (May 1, 2008)

*Ok, I still haven't gotten any new calendar pages except from the few people who have been consistently active about it.  I keep sending out pm's, but get no replies.  Does anyone have any ideas to motivate our photoshoppers to finish?  It's already May and we still are missing a lot of pages. :\*​
Also, I'm trying to get a new poll up to vote for the quote that will start on the front cover and finish on the back, so keep an eye out for that and vote when it's up!


----------



## Austeria (May 1, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *Ok, I still haven't gotten any new calendar pages except from the few people who have been consistently active about it.  I keep sending out pm's, but get no replies.  Does anyone have any ideas to motivate our photoshoppers to finish?  It's already May and we still are missing a lot of pages. :\*​
> Also, I'm trying to get a new poll up to vote for the quote that will start on the front cover and finish on the back, so keep an eye out for that and vote when it's up!




How many are we missing? If we're really missing a lot and the photoshoppers can't be contacted, then it's probably best for you to just make do with the people who are actually active and assign them to modify their pages a bit for the missing months.

Worst case scenario. But this is May already.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 1, 2008)

This is probably a horrible question...but we were supposed to do more? I know that I submitted mine during the original deadline. >_>; If I missed something can I be informed of what needs to be done and I'll try and get it in after my final tomorrow? If I'm just horribly mistaken, then ignore this comment.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 1, 2008)

@ Austeria - the only completed files I have are March, April, and August, and the notes sheet (and I still need .psd files for some of those).



Blooming Cosmo said:


> This is probably a horrible question...but we were supposed to do more? I know that I submitted mine during the original deadline. >_>; If I missed something can I be informed of what needs to be done and I'll try and get it in after my final tomorrow? If I'm just horribly mistaken, then ignore this comment.



This is the most recent pm I had sent out to all the photoshoppers (please let me know if my pm's haven't been going out, because I've sent quite a few of them):



			
				phoenixblood said:
			
		

> Please review these two posts.  It looks like the calendar template wasn't sized to fit 11 x 17, so we need to adjust the page to make it work.  Please post your suggestions/vote in the calendar thread.
> 
> If you have not already done so, please send me the .psd files of your calendar pages.  I need the top half in color, and the bottom half in both color and black&white.  Also, try to tweak the black&white version so it doesn't look too heavy and dark in grayscale.  (Although obviously wait for the page adjustment decision, but you can start tweaking the bottom half in grayscale in the meantime.)
> 
> ...



I remember you had posted your page - but I need the file (the top half in color, and the bottom half in both color and grayscale), plus the gradient added to make it the correct size.  You can send your file to Aerin35 to do this if you don't have time (assuming she's still free).


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (May 2, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *Ok, I still haven't gotten any new calendar pages except from the few people who have been consistently active about it.  I keep sending out pm's, but get no replies.  Does anyone have any ideas to motivate our photoshoppers to finish?  It's already May and we still are missing a lot of pages. :\*​



sorry..i'm so lazy. D8 >_>;; i am working on it though. :V

about the template not being big enough and adding the gradient in the background....i didn't create the May calendar within the template. i made a new document (in the right size) and used the template as a reference..so i don't really have the problem that the others had. so do i have to do the gradient thingy?


----------



## Aerin (May 2, 2008)

I'm still free, *Peebs*, no problem, that's a looong "vacation" for me, until mid-june... (love too much my work)

But enough with my life , if needed, feel free to give me pages to finish, no problem. Now that I get the tips, it's very quick to edit and complete a page...

Now that I think of it, do you need any .psd files for march, august and the notes page ? I can't remember if I sent you one with the rest... :sweat

@*Cicatriz ESP* : That's a good question... I created myself a new file entirely for the notes pages, and added the gradient just for it to fit with the rest... But if your page is already finished... 
Plus, if your page is the right size, the box for dates and fanart won't be the same size than the other pages... For a profesionnal project, it would be a no-no, but it's a fan project, and we're already late on the schedule...  Hard to decide without seeing the page...
Maybe you can post a preview in the thread, it would help to figure out an answer ?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 2, 2008)

Geeeh im happy that mine is ready 
I really hope we can make it!


----------



## Austeria (May 2, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> @ Austeria - the only completed files I have are March, April, and August, and the notes sheet (and I still need .psd files for some of those).




I'll send the PSD for April to you.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 3, 2008)

*I have bad news.  Tenshi Sakura can't complete her two pages.  I NEED SOMEONE(S) TO TAKE OVER FOR FEBRUARY AND NOVEMBER.  It sounds like she has the pages started, and she will send the files to those who will take over.  Preference is to have someone not already a photoshopper (an artist, concept developer, someone not currently volunteered for a position), but I will take whoever can do it.

Please post here AND also pm me and Tenshi Sakura so we can get things rolling ASAP!*


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 3, 2008)

If I had any artistic talent, I would gladly help!

*Will return to comment on rest of thread later*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 3, 2008)

Um...if we used the original template, what size should it be resized to? I know it has to fit the 11x17 requirements, but the file is too big and I don't want it to be completely different from everyone elses pages in terms of size. I also don't want to be a burden to Aerin and give her my file especially if I can fix the problem myself. o_o


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 3, 2008)

Ehhh? Tenshi can't do it anymore  Man we're in a real pinch


----------



## Aerin (May 4, 2008)

^Perfect , beautiful page !

Could you post the credits of your brushes, for TemporaryMadness, who works on the back cover ?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 4, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> ^Perfect , beautiful page !
> 
> Could you post the credits of your brushes, for TemporaryMadness, who works on the back cover ?



Thanks. And sure. 


Online viewing


----------



## Aerin (May 4, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Thanks. And sure.
> 
> 
> linky



I knew there was some from Redheadstock...  An amazing source for brushes !


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (May 4, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> @*Cicatriz ESP* : That's a good question... I created myself a new file entirely for the notes pages, and added the gradient just for it to fit with the rest... But if your page is already finished...
> Plus, if your page is the right size, the box for dates and fanart won't be the same size than the other pages... For a profesionnal project, it would be a no-no, but it's a fan project, and we're already late on the schedule...  Hard to decide without seeing the page...
> Maybe you can post a preview in the thread, it would help to figure out an answer ?




idk how i feel about it.. i'll do w/e if needed. so is may 2009 before i add the holidays and stuff?

mr and mrs pac-man. :::8D


----------



## Aishiteru (May 4, 2008)

^

That looks LOVELY.  pek


----------



## Kairi (May 4, 2008)

These are so amazing
I love 'em! Wish I could help


----------



## Aerin (May 5, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> idk how i feel about it.. i'll do w/e if needed. so is may 2009 before i add the holidays and stuff?
> 
> mr and mrs pac-man. :::8D



I love it ! It's so... No word for it, it's original and unique ! 

And you kept the original size for the dates and the fanart box, so no problem for fitting with the rest. I like the pattern you used for the top part. Using the classical brushes we choosed for springs would have been hard, with the picture's style.

If you want to add a gradient for it to fit the rest of the calendar, you might just put it on the edges, as on the other pages, but behind this pattern... It would fill the "blanks" parts on the bottom, on each sides of the dates box, and disapear behind the black pattern on the top... 

I don't know about may 2009... It might be wiser, giving us more time to finish the whole thing, I guess Peebs will do the final decision  !

Anyway, amazing work !


----------



## temporarymadness (May 5, 2008)

I've been working on the back cover under the supervsion of aerin

so guys when I do the credits...do I really have to put the links too? or just give the name of the site we got it from? and if it's from DA, should we acknowledge that the artist is from DA or just write the artist's name?  

thanks for giving me your credits aerin and cosmo! uhm...can everybody else send me their credits too? please and thank you 

the october page is looking lovely and may is  looking DAMN FLY


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2008)

Here are two versions. Like them don't like them… tips are appreciated!! 

Link removed
I've put them in a zip file..if the link doesn't work tell me k.. 


Oh, about the old version… well … it was too small and I accidentally flattened all the layers… so … >__> … I couldn't make it bigger  … ahem .. anyhow … 
I made two new ones .. hope you like'em. 

There's one fanart that has been added in one of the wall frames and in the album book that sakura is looking at… so there is one missing fanart and no it's not the one peebs gave me link to.. I don't know which fanart it is either.. if you have an idea pm me the link to it.


----------



## temporarymadness (May 6, 2008)

*@Aerin:* thanks for kire's brushes!!!  hmmm, so we at least got the websites down, hmm, I think I get what you're saying for the DA artists but do we have to say that for every artist? I mean it's be long if we kept on putting from DA after the artists' names 

e.g. duckie16 from deviantart, yun-zhen from deviantart, etc



I didn't put the credits for the brushes and textures yet since I'm not sure how they should be done yet 

hmmm,  if I remember correctly I think needless2say is still going to post a colored version, I think she said she wasn't done yet hmm


----------



## Aerin (May 6, 2008)

^ You're right. Maybe you could put together all the da artist, like :
Red..., Yun-Zhen..., etc, from DA.

Love the cover, do you still want to change the fonts ?

I don't really know for needless2say, didn't see any news since then.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 6, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> I didn't put the credits for the brushes and textures yet since I'm not sure how they should be done yet
> 
> hmmm,  if I remember correctly I think needless2say is still going to post a colored version, I think she said she wasn't done yet hmm



I like it  Though I think you should change the font...I don't know, it just doesn't seem right to me 

And for the cover, I think that it should somewhat match the style of the back cover so it doesn't look odd. But that's what I think...


----------



## temporarymadness (May 7, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> ^ You're right. Maybe you could put together all the da artist, like :
> Red..., Yun-Zhen..., etc, from DA.



wait...an idea just hit me...hmmm how about DeviantArt (redheadstock, altergromit, duckie16, yun-zhen, etc)? 



Aerin35 said:


> Love the cover, do you still want to change the fonts ?



of course  I'll send you the file once I have the credits complete 



Aerin35 said:


> I don't really know for needless2say, didn't see any news since then.



oooooooooooooh boy 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> I like it  Though I think you should change the font...I don't know, it just doesn't seem right to me



don't worry lol, that font's only temporary, I tried downloading the fonts used for the calendar pages but Windows is being sucky on me and for some reason, no matter how many times I downloaded it, it wouldn't show up in the font list, I'm sending it to Aerin for the font changes once I'm done with the credits 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> And for the cover, I think that it should somewhat match the style of the back cover so it doesn't look odd. But that's what I think...



I second


----------



## Aerin (May 7, 2008)

^Do you say "I third" in english ? 

Anyway, no prob for the fonts, waiting for your file.

And you idea seems good for the DA artist.

In your cover, don't forget to insert your name somewhere, like we did for each month !  (I couldn't find it on your preview... )


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 7, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> don't worry lol, that font's only temporary, I tried downloading the fonts used for the calendar pages but Windows is being sucky on me and for some reason, no matter how many times I downloaded it, it wouldn't show up in the font list, I'm sending it to Aerin for the font changes once I'm done with the credits



Ah ok then


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (May 7, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> I love it ! It's so... No word for it, it's original and unique !
> 
> And you kept the original size for the dates and the fanart box, so no problem for fitting with the rest. I like the pattern you used for the top part. Using the classical brushes we choosed for springs would have been hard, with the picture's style.


thanks. 
i thought that too. that's why i asked about the brushes before. ^^;



> If you want to add a gradient for it to fit the rest of the calendar, you might just put it on the edges, as on the other pages, but behind this pattern... It would fill the "blanks" parts on the bottom, on each sides of the dates box, and disapear behind the black pattern on the top...





phoenixblood said:


> Looks great!  Although I agree with Aerin in trying to make the sides (the bottom half anyway) a gradient.  Don't really trust my artistic judgment, but I think do a yellow/white gradient would look good.
> 
> Let's go ahead and switch May to 2009 as well.  I'll try to look up the holidays for you tonight, or tomorrow night at the latest.


mk, i'll do the gradient thing and 2009. 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> SHWEET  Very unique
> Though it does seem plan at the bottom because there aren't any brushes there, maybe do that gradient thing people are talking about XD


i know. D8:::: i'm trying to figure out if i wanna do more than the gradient. XD prolly won't cuz i'm lazy.


----------



## Austeria (May 7, 2008)

Hmm... I don't seem to like any of the options for the cover quote. They all sound too cheesy/cliche for me... I don't know lol. 

I think we should have something not as obvious yet meaningful, kinda like a caption, almost. Like maybe "Tonight and tomorrow..." (lulz) or "You and I captured forever?" (horrible, sry for my lack of brainpower to think of a good one)  or something like that (except better). My opinion.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 7, 2008)

Uh....my husband went to a conference for work for the week....and he took my laptop....which had my Word file with all the holidays

....can someone re-upload that file and send it to me?  Thanks!

Also, I am still looking for one or two people to take care of Tenshi Sakura's calendar pages.  Please volunteer if you're able and willing!

For the cover quotes - feel free to suggest other quotes and people can just vote in the thread (and you can change your vote by posting so).


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 7, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Also, I am still looking for one or two people to take care of Tenshi Sakura's calendar pages.  Please volunteer if you're able and willing!



If I were to volunteer...how much exactly would need to be done? Start from scratch or were both started already? I wouldn't mind helping out...it's been a rather slow week. >.>;


----------



## phoenixblood (May 7, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> If I were to volunteer...how much exactly would need to be done? Start from scratch or were both started already? I wouldn't mind helping out...it's been a rather slow week. >.>;



February looks like it's pretty much done.  I don't know about November though:


Tenshi Sakura said:


> Alright so I fixed the dates and holidays, darkened most of it (if not all of it), and I'm still messing around with brushes on February (I'm waiting for a reply back on my PM, so until them I'm just going to mess with it) Critique please~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 7, 2008)

I'll do them both then unless there are any objections.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 7, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'll do them both then unless there are any objections.



Thank you!  Please pm Tenshi Sakura to get the files off of her.  Also, if it ends up being too much, please say so and we'll see if someone else can finish it up.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 7, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Thank you!  Please pm Tenshi Sakura to get the files off of her.  Also, if it ends up being too much, please say so and we'll see if someone else can finish it up.



Done. I don't think it will be a problem at all. Besides, I really need something to do.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 8, 2008)

^Yay  

How many are done so far though? I know December isn't done and that's all I remember


----------



## Aerin (May 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly, October, August, April and March are done, a notes page has been created, and May must be not that far from finished...

February and November are passed from Tenshi Sakura to Blooming Cosmo. February seems almost done.

Some other were posted in the thread and must be nearly finished too, but Peebs hadn't received the files with the gradient and the black and white version, last time I heard of. So she still need eight month, if I count right, may included. 

The front cover is at its second version, and Addik is waiting for the brushes credits, in order to finish the back cover.


----------



## Peace23 (May 9, 2008)

I have more quotes which I can post Austeria ^_^
What kind of quotes do you wish to see? 
I have all kinds 
If anyone else wants more quotes or anything let me know 
Peebs I'd be glad to volunteer for Tenshi's pages, but what is required because unfortunately I dont have photoshop  
But if that isn't a requirement I'd be more than happy to help 
Let me know 

~Peace


----------



## temporarymadness (May 10, 2008)

guys...I really need the credits to the brushes and patterns/textures you used...most of the people aren't replying to the pms I sent...I've even gone so far as to note some of them in DA and still no word from them...I'm a bit worried


----------



## Aerin (May 10, 2008)

If they don't have time to finish their pages, it's quite normal they can't answer to your pm, they may even can't go online... :sweat

We have to be patient ! 

Maybe we could recognize some of their brushes on the posted exemple, in order to gain time ? I didn't see any pattern, if I remember correctly... I can scroll through the pages and give you the credits I know ?

And since we'll keep your file in .psd until the last minute, it'll be easy to fix any missing credits. Just go on and finish your cover, fixing it can always be done later. 

I think it's better we do just what we can do for now...


----------



## kire (May 10, 2008)

Thx Aerin for posting my brush credits

I voted in the new poll btw, is everything going ok?


----------



## phoenixblood (May 10, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> I have more quotes which I can post Austeria ^_^
> What kind of quotes do you wish to see?
> I have all kinds
> If anyone else wants more quotes or anything let me know
> ...



kire is taking care of Tenshi's pages (and you would need Photoshop), but thanks for being willing!  It sounded like Austeria thought the above quotes are on a cheesy side, so why don't you post some others, and I'll have a mod change the poll (we'll keep the top 4 currently, and then add a few new quotes).  Sound good?



temporarymadness said:


> guys...I really need the credits to the brushes and patterns/textures you used...most of the people aren't replying to the pms I sent...I've even gone so far as to note some of them in DA and still no word from them...I'm a bit worried





kire said:


> Thx Aerin for posting my brush credits
> 
> I voted in the new poll btw, is everything going ok?



What Aerin35 said.  I haven't heard back from a lot of people on doing their calendar pages, let alone any other details like brushes we need from them.  Just fill out what you have, and you or someone can finish filling them in once all the pages are done and we have everyone's credits.  And please send me a copy of your .psd file once you've gone as far as you can.  Thanks!

*As far as missing a bunch of calendar pages: does anyone know another way to get in contact with myr, Gangsta Luna, Magical Amber, Foretold, and Blueyedblonde?  Some have them have posted pages, but haven't seen or heard from them since we added the gradient sides, and haven't sent me any files.  Myr has a DA account - I assume someone else who has a DA account (not me) can message her through that site?  I should be able to get a hold of Luna.  I'm not sure about the others, though.  So if anyone can help out with getting the remaining to finish their pages, that'd be awesome.*


----------



## temporarymadness (May 10, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> Maybe we could recognize some of their brushes on the posted exemple, in order to gain time ? I didn't see any pattern, if I remember correctly... I can scroll through the pages and give you the credits I know ?



lol uhm, some of them might have used textures tho (I'm just used to saying patterns for both patterns and textures, I'll change that in the credits)

hmm, the con about just basing credits on recognition is that there are some brushes that may look similar and we _might_ end up crediting the wrong people  



> Aerin35 said:
> 
> 
> > And since we'll keep your file in .psd until the last minute, it'll be easy to fix any missing credits. Just go on and finish your cover, fixing it can always be done later.
> ...




aye, gotcha  guess I should try prettyfying the back cover more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



phoenixblood said:


> *As far as missing a bunch of calendar pages: does anyone know another way to get in contact with myr, Gangsta Luna, Magical Amber, Foretold, and Blueyedblonde?  Some have them have posted pages, but haven't seen or heard from them since we added the gradient sides, and haven't sent me any files.  Myr has a DA account - I assume someone else who has a DA account (not me) can message her through that site?  I should be able to get a hold of Luna.  I'm not sure about the others, though.  So if anyone can help out with getting the remaining to finish their pages, that'd be awesome.*



I sent myr and magical amber notes on DA, no replies as of yet, blueeyedblonde has an account on DA I think, I'll try sending her a note too


----------



## temporarymadness (May 11, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *@temporarymadness:*
> 
> The pattern I used is by *unamariposa from deviantart.



gotcha added it to the credits 

hmm, which pattern did you use specifically? I can't really tell which one you used, but I'd like to use it for the back cover as well XD


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 11, 2008)

Hrm, has anyone heard from Tenshi Sakura? I haven't received the files and I'm sure as soon as I post this she'll pm, but... and I would like to try and get stuff started so that things start coming in for you guys. Also, since she has the one winter month, does anyone know what brush sets they were using?


----------



## Aerin (May 12, 2008)

I think it was this one she used :

Celestial-star.net

But if you want to improve it, since it look quite simple, I think this one looks better, and it has real snwowflakes as well as fakes one, really beautiful...



But I can't identify the swirly things in the background...
We don't know if December and january were using the same, since there is no preview for these two months. But if you use snowflakes, even different, it will sure fit winter 

edit: I just remember, there was a preview without fanart for december, she used snowflakes too, the first ones. :sweat


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 12, 2008)

Aww, D: I like the second set of brushes you posted better. Maybe I can use a combo of both if it's okay?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 12, 2008)

^You can change it in some way. It doesn't really have to be the EXACT thing Tenshi made. And no one is stopping you from doing a combo of both XD

And who posted December?


----------



## Aerin (May 12, 2008)

Blueyedblonde said:


> Okay. I looked at all the suggestions, and this is what I have now :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I talked about this one, by Blueyedblonde. 
Oh, and for the brushes, as Tomochii-chan says, feel free to improve your layout, we couldn't stick to the seasonnal brushes for each month anyway.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 12, 2008)

Oh okay then. All she has to do then is add Needless' fanart. But I heard she's doing a colored one?


----------



## Aerin (May 12, 2008)

You know more than me on that matter . I hope we'll heard of her soon...

All I know is that some of the photoshopers have finished and posted their pages in this thread, but they hadn't send the file to Peebs. And now, with the gradient to add, I don't know where they stand. We didn't see any preview either for january, and July, so I don't know if they have finished yet.

I thought I saw september, by Foretold, but the pic was removed. 

Times goes fast, I hope we'll be finished soon.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 13, 2008)

Sorry, guys, this is a busy week for me again.  Next week should be back to normal though. 

*@ BC -* Tenshi can't finish her pages because she's grounded from the computer, so her access is pretty limited.  I'm sure she'll send you the files when she can next be on, which will hopefully be soon.  Let me know if you still haven't received them within the next few days though.

*@ temporarymadness -* Have you heard back from anyone at DA yet?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> *@ BC -* Tenshi can't finish her pages because she's grounded from the computer, so her access is pretty limited.  I'm sure she'll send you the files when she can next be on, which will hopefully be soon.  Let me know if you still haven't received them within the next few days though.



Oh, my bad. I didn't know that was the reason. I'll wait. I just wanted to try and finish them within the week, but I'll be patient.


----------



## Foretold (May 13, 2008)

Sorry guys i totally forgot about this
I'll have September done by tomorrow.


----------



## temporarymadness (May 14, 2008)

*@peebs:* sadly not a single reply from anyone of them yet


----------



## Aerin (May 17, 2008)

^Foretold has just send me September, one more done ! 

I asked her for the credits, but I think it's this brush she used :


----------



## temporarymadness (May 17, 2008)

^

redheadstock's already in the credits so, I don't see the need to put her name down again 

this thread''s been pretty inactive lately...I'm a tad bit worried, it's already mid-may ><


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting for those calendar pages from Tenshi. I'm almost tempted to start from scratch for both of them.


----------



## Aerin (May 17, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'm still waiting for those calendar pages from Tenshi. I'm almost tempted to start from scratch for both of them.



Why not... It's pretty easy to copy and paste layers later, if you want to use part of Tenshi's work. I'm sure Peebs would be happy to have two more pages done.

So far, now we have :
April, August, March, September, October, the notes sheet.

@Temporary Madness: I agree, no need to crowd the back.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 17, 2008)

^ Sounds good to me. 

Does anyone have the original fanart that was to be used for February and November? And would it be too much to ask for the file that has all the special holidays that need to be put in for both months?


----------



## phoenixblood (May 18, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> ^ Sounds good to me.
> 
> Does anyone have the original fanart that was to be used for February and November? And would it be too much to ask for the file that has all the special holidays that need to be put in for both months?



Here's the DA link for November.

Here's the  for February.

I think you already had this, but just in case, this was what her page for Feb. looked like so far:
Wish SugarXbabyXlove a Happy Birthday


----------



## Blueyedblonde (May 22, 2008)

Oh man, I'm such a terrible person - I forgot all about this project. ;__;

I'm not far from finished, but I'm lacking in time... I really don't think I'll be able to do anything until I graduate next friday. Do we have a set date or anything for when we want this finished ? 

Btw, I'm doing December - I never got a quote ? Who do I go to for that  ?


----------



## temporarymadness (May 22, 2008)

^
you can finish it after your graduation ^^ (congratulations by the way ) hmmm, the original plan was to have the whole thing done by may, but I think we have to change that now O_O

just pm Peace23 for the quotes 

Hmmm, I think we should move the deadline to June *scratches head* or maybe we should just reserve the whole calendar for '09?  what do you guys think?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 23, 2008)

Ever since we entered May, I thought the calender should be set to '09 =__=;; I don't think it would be a great idea to have half of the year 2008 and the other 2009....it's kinda...stupid...>__>;;;

I would like a nice 2009 calander in my room...lol


----------



## Blueyedblonde (May 23, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> ^
> you can finish it after your graduation ^^ (congratulations by the way ) hmmm, the original plan was to have the whole thing done by may, but I think we have to change that now O_O
> 
> just pm Peace23 for the quotes
> ...



Aw, thank you so much. <3 

Great, I'm glad I have more time then. ^^


----------



## Aerin (May 23, 2008)

@Blueyedblonde: Good to have news from you, we were a tad bit worried... :sweat Have you heard of the new setting we have, in order to have the right size for the file ? If not, check this post. If you have any troubles, just pm me. 

@Tomochii-chan: Yes, with all the missing months for now, it would be wiser to do a 2009 calendar... But it's means modify three or four months already done, I think... Some of the photoshopers were already so busy, I don't know if they could.

If needed, I can always make the changes, it's just a matter of moving some layers...

Anyway, we'll see with Peebs answer on the matter.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 23, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ever since we entered May, I thought the calender should be set to '09 =__=;; I don't think it would be a great idea to have half of the year 2008 and the other 2009....it's kinda...stupid...>__>;;;
> 
> I would like a nice 2009 calander in my room...lol



I agree with this... 

If we take this action, we'll have a lot more time to photoshop pages and distribute.


----------



## Aeld (May 24, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ever since we entered May, I thought the calender should be set to '09 =__=;; I don't think it would be a great idea to have half of the year 2008 and the other 2009....it's kinda...stupid...>__>;;;
> 
> I would like a nice 2009 calander in my room...lol



agreeeeeed


----------



## phoenixblood (May 24, 2008)

Ah, good to hear from Blueyedblonde!

Missy and I were talking about this a little the other night.  And it seems at this rate we should put out a 2009 calendar.  (Although I'd still like to be done a few months before so we can take orders and distribute over a period of time _before_ 2009.)  Maybe we can make a goal for by around the end of summer to have all the pages done, and then start putting it together and work out any last kinks.

Sorry I took so long to respond, I came down with a pretty high fever D: But I'm feelings better now


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 25, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ever since we entered May, I thought the calender should be set to '09 =__=;; I don't think it would be a great idea to have half of the year 2008 and the other 2009....it's kinda...stupid...>__>;;;
> 
> I would like a nice 2009 calander in my room...lol



I agred!


----------



## Aishiteru (May 25, 2008)

So if this is going to be a 2009 calender, all of the pages will have to be re-done.


----------



## Aerin (May 25, 2008)

^Not entirely, just moving some layers, but still... Troublesome. But now we have time to do that !


----------



## あいか (May 25, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ever since we entered May, I thought the calender should be set to '09 =__=;; I don't think it would be a great idea to have half of the year 2008 and the other 2009....it's kinda...stupid...>__>;;;
> 
> I would like a nice 2009 calander in my room...lol



I agree, it's much more better that way, I agree that I wouldn't want half of 2008 on my wall.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 25, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> ^Not entirely, just moving some layers, but still... Troublesome. But now we have time to do that !



Yeah. Not entirely. I meant that. :sweat It'll be really helpful if the numbers and all of that were on one layer, so that you can re-number the boxes and stuff.


----------



## Austeria (May 25, 2008)

Hewwo all. Haven't been here in ages. 

I wish I could help but doubt I can do anything before the end of June. 

Seems like things are slowly coming along. It's set for 2009? Great.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 25, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> So if this is going to be a 2009 calender, all of the pages will have to be re-done.



But at least we have a LOT more time now 



Aerin35 said:


> ^Not entirely, just moving some layers, but still... Troublesome. But now we have time to do that !



Yup  AND I LOVE OUR SET OMFG!


----------



## Aerin (May 26, 2008)

^Thanks, I'm finally satisfied of this one ! I love PET's work 



Aishiteru said:


> Yeah. Not entirely. I meant that. :sweat It'll be really helpful if the numbers and all of that were on one layer, so that you can re-number the boxes and stuff.



In fact, in the original template, the numbers are in a group of layers. So, you select the group, you move it, in order to have the most of the numbers in the right place, and then you just have a few of them to select in the group, and to move in their right box.  It's faster this way...

Depending on the month, the holidays are longer to move, when there's a lot.


----------



## JJ (May 26, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Ah, good to hear from Blueyedblonde!
> 
> Missy and I were talking about this a little the other night.  And it seems at this rate we should put out a 2009 calendar.  (Although I'd still like to be done a few months before so we can take orders and distribute over a period of time _before_ 2009.)  Maybe we can make a goal for by around the end of summer to have all the pages done, and then start putting it together and work out any last kinks.
> 
> Sorry I took so long to respond, I came down with a pretty high fever D: But I'm feelings better now



Do you want to have the title changed to 2009 then?


----------



## Hitomi (May 26, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> gotcha added it to the credits
> 
> hmm, which pattern did you use specifically? I can't really tell which one you used, but I'd like to use it for the back cover as well XD


*unamariposa


It's the second one from the left in the third line of patterns.. the one with the blue and purple flowers.. it'll look all blue if you place it on a blue layer and change the mode of the pattern to overlay.. hope this helps.



Aerin35 said:


> This one looks way better, good job !
> 
> For the fanart size, I think it's possible to make it match nearly the size of the cover, with a few photoshoper tips, but this cover is nice that way. It match the back cover. I guess the color fit better the fanart.
> 
> ...


well the link you gave me for the fonts didn't work.. if you don't like the font that much I could change it to something similar the back cover's font.


----------



## phoenixblood (May 26, 2008)

I guess since I still don't have any artistic ability, I'll take care of looking up holidays D:



JediJaina said:


> Do you want to have the title changed to 2009 then?



Yes, that would probably be a good idea.


----------



## temporarymadness (May 26, 2008)

thanks Snow Princess 



hmmmmmmmmmm can anyone contact needless2say and check if her fanart's colored already?


----------



## Aishiteru (May 26, 2008)

^

That's seriously looking really great!


----------



## Aerin (May 27, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> thanks Snow Princess
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm can anyone contact needless2say and check if her fanart's colored already?



The pattern is definitely a good idea, I like how it comes out .

Edit : I had to modify the layout for march, since I made a mistake in it, and I've changed a little the whole page... I've added new brushes and a pattern, so here the credits for you, *Addik*:

Sakura brushes by Gunslingeisha from DA, pattern from Jodiphoenix from DA.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 1, 2008)

So what's going on with the calender now??


----------



## Aerin (Jun 2, 2008)

^Still waiting for finished pages, and for the colored version of Needless2say's fanart.

And... I found a mistake on my layout, due to the fonts, so I thought I might as well improve it, since I had time to do it... Here, the new version, if you want to give your advice :


----------



## temporarymadness (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting on some other credits ^^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like the gradient part in the bottom  LOoks very nice  Though, I like the brushes you used before since it made the picture look soft for some reason. Maybe it's cause the cherry blossoms look a little cartoony and stand out a little too much


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 2, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> So what's going on with the calender now??



We are pushing it back to a 2009 calendar and just trying to get a hold of people to finish their stuff. 

Oh wait, that means me, too, with getting the 2009 holidays figured out


----------



## Aerin (Jun 3, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I really like the gradient part in the bottom  LOoks very nice  Though, I like the brushes you used before since it made the picture look soft for some reason. Maybe it's cause the cherry blossoms look a little cartoony and stand out a little too much



I liked them too, but they were too small, and with the high resolution we have to use, they were... I don't know how to say that in english, pixellate ? The edge where blured, with pixels standing out. Anyway, I kept them as a background, because I wanted to keep the seasonnal brushes we used.

I can fade more the new one, it can be better... That's a difficult part of the work, because, when I did that on my boyfriend computer, it was fine, and now that I see it on my laptop, I find it too bold too... :sweat But his computer is optimized for graphic works, so it  looks always better on his screen.

And it will look different too when it will be printed...  I'll post a new pic if I can improve it.


----------



## mednin (Jun 3, 2008)

How's it going to work?  How do we buy it?  Do we print it?  Could someone please PM me, I always use calenders and sakusasu one would be AWESOME


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 4, 2008)

Thread owndership, Transfered!


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 4, 2008)

mednin said:


> How's it going to work?  How do we buy it?  Do we print it?  Could someone please PM me, I always use calenders and sakusasu one would be AWESOME



What we're going to do is anyone who is an active fc member, you can get a free digital copy of the calendar, including a version that you can take to a copy/print store (such as kinkos) and get it printed yourself - or just look at the digital copy on your computer.  From what I could find, this will cost around $20 for a half-color, half-black&white version.  More for full color.

OR if you don't want to get it printed yourself, I can get it done for you and ship it to you, and you'll pay me back the printing costs and the shipping.



Robotkiller said:


> Thread owndership, Transfered!



Thank you!


----------



## Aeld (Jun 5, 2008)

peebs has teh master plan 

god speed dearest peebs!


----------



## dango-chan (Jun 11, 2008)

God sorry for the insanely long hiatus, but it seems like things are going pretty well

Now I just wanna get this straight now, when is the printing going to be...or more like who is in charge of it? Are you going to do like a Kinko's thing or what?

And is there anything I can do to help because now I have a lot of free time on my hands...


----------



## Aeld (Jun 11, 2008)

Dingo-dingo-dingo dingo-dangooo


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 11, 2008)

Basically we need to get the rest of our photoshoppers moving.  But I figured I'd wait until when everyone should be out of school and on summer break (if they're still in school) to start bugging again.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 11, 2008)

^

That's a really good idea.

I'm still in school right now and I should be finishing up my biology summative instead of browsing NF. See what it does to me? T____T *not even a photoshopper/artist for this thread*

=T w T=


----------



## Peace23 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys sorry for not being around (long story ) 

But it seems the calender has been moved into 2009, which makes things alot easier considering how slow things have been going .

What I need to know though is which quote: 
*
-J**anuary= *Myr
*-October*= Gabzilla
*-November*= Tenshi Sakura

have chosen or if you guys need more quotes 

Other than that every one except July and my own month June have their quotes. Though, Temporarymadness you'll get your quotes today . 

Also is there any one that requires help in anything, let me know I'll do anything I can?

Is there need for more cover and back quotes? Or are you guys on the verge of decision? 

If anyone see's Mednin could you tell her I'll try to find a way to get back to her as soon as possible, please? 

Shrymmy! 

~Peace


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 12, 2008)

^ For the front/back cover quote - how about we take the top three currently, and then you can come up with 5 more, and we'll do one more poll and take the top voted quote from there.  How's that sound? 

Just pm me 5 more quotes and I'll get the poll changed.


----------



## kire (Jun 15, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> thanks Snow Princess
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm can anyone contact needless2say and check if her fanart's colored already?


Lookin good!



Aishiteru said:


> So if this is going to be a 2009 calender, all of the pages will have to be re-done.



Well thats good, the more time the better, but yeah I have to redo my page right??


hey everyone


----------



## Aerin (Jun 15, 2008)

kire said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Kire ! 

Yep, we need to change all the '08 pages... But we have time to do it, now


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello...
Sorry for not coming here so often... I'm dying 'cause of university...
Sure waiting for summer break will be better. I can't really think or cooperate with anything right now.

Glad you've changed for 2009. we were already in the middle of 2008.

sasusaku for ever


----------



## kire (Jun 16, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> Hey Kire !
> 
> Yep, we need to change all the '08 pages... But we have time to do it, now



yeah Its too bad we have to wait longer for this to be finished, but I'm glad we're not rushing it..Just more time to make it more AWESOME!

Well I'll try not to take too long with it though


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 16, 2008)

I seriously can't wait for it though


----------



## dango-chan (Jun 17, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I seriously can't wait for it though



ME NEITHER. 


btw LEN&HINO FOREVAAAA 

I feel so sorry for you who are still in school....I've been out for a month already


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jun 17, 2008)

UNFAIR!!  Well I have three days off until my last final (eer regents) on Friday. But I'm seriously gonna be busy over the break because of so much school work  FRRiGIN 10 essays for AP bio!


----------



## Aeld (Jun 17, 2008)

lets have some sympathy for those of us with full time jobs too! 
Exams...Work...Moving house...We're so hardcore 

*PEACE! *


----------



## Kairi (Jun 19, 2008)

Excuse me but um....Is there any way that I can help with the Calender?


----------



## mednin (Jun 19, 2008)

Same here!  Though, I can't draw  But I'll try my best


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 19, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Excuse me but um....Is there any way that I can help with the Calender?





mednin said:


> Same here!  Though, I can't draw  But I'll try my best



I'm busy this week, but let me get reorganized, and I can let you know what still needs to be done.

It'd help to know what you guys can do though.  Any photoshop skills?  Or even just combining two images?


----------



## Kairi (Jun 19, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> I'm busy this week, but let me get reorganized, and I can let you know what still needs to be done.
> 
> It'd help to know what you guys can do though.  Any photoshop skills?  Or even just combining two images?



Photoshop skillz? I made all the sets I had so far(Including the one I have now) 
I made the following:

My set that I have now









I know there pretty n00bish but I still would like to help


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 20, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Photoshop skillz? I made all the sets I had so far(Including the one I have now)
> I made the following:
> 
> My set that I have now
> ...



They're certainly better than what I can do.  Anyway, we have some photoshoppers that have been MIA for a while, so I'll try to send out a pm this week, and if I still hear nothing, then I'm going to start reassigning months, so there will probably be some openings there.  And I'm sure Aerin35 can use some help in finishing the pages off.  So we'll find something for you.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 20, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> They're certainly better than what I can do.  Anyway, we have some photoshoppers that have been MIA for a while, so I'll try to send out a pm this week, and if I still hear nothing, then I'm going to start reassigning months, so there will probably be some openings there.  And I'm sure Aerin35 can use some help in finishing the pages off.  So we'll find something for you.



Thank you very much 
I don't know how to make a Calender yet, But i'm looking up tuts and i'm getting better at PS. I'm also asking peoples to help me find tuts and to help me so hopefully I will do ALOT better


----------



## Aerin (Jun 20, 2008)

In fact, we have a template already made, like this one :



So you just have to insert the fanart, resize it if needed, and then change the colors and brushes of the whole page, in order to fit the picture. Finally, resizing the page and add a gradient behind... Then set a pack and send it to peebs and me, so I can check the size and any little mistake .

But Peebs will probably send you a whole detailed pm with all the required settings for the calendar.

If you need any tips or tutorial, I'm here, just ask, and I'll help you the best I can.


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 20, 2008)

Aerin35 said:


> In fact, we have a template already made, like this one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually....I think you know more about the requirements and settings than I do.  I've really been depending on other people on all this, I'm basically just here to keep things organized and on task.  I'm just the go-to person, but as far as the actual photoshopping, I know very little.

So if you don't mind, can you type up general explanation of everything to create/correct the calendar pages and post it here?  I'll then take what you posted and distribute it out via pm to all the photoshoppers for those who don't check this thread on a regular basis.  That would be a really huge help for me!


----------



## Aerin (Jun 20, 2008)

No problem, as long as you correct any english mistakes I will surely make ... :sweat

I'll do it this week-end, and I'll post it here when it will be finished.


----------



## Kairi (Jun 20, 2008)

Please give me some tips and tuts. 
I wanna get better


----------



## Kairi (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you so much!! I was wondering how to do this 
+reps you pek


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 22, 2008)

Great!  I'll try to read over it and send it out to all the photoshoppers tomorrow.


----------



## dango-chan (Jun 23, 2008)

WOO! Great job on the tut! (mustve taken forever) 

Ugh I'm in St Louis right now and I just went to the City Museum....ITS LIKE HELL THERE!!! Its really cool but theres this playground-like place with wire tubes you crwl through, its a MASSIVE maze and I got so lost and hurt my back and little lost kids attached to my underbelly for transportation.... but it was all good in the end I guess...Im skinny as a stick so I could fit in all those holes.

I really wish I could help but other than coloring my photoshop skills are novice. At best. I need to read the manual or something....


----------



## Kairi (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm sure you'll get mega better!! 
My PS skillz is not good at all 

My first attempt at coloring is my sig 

*Starts waiting for PS stuffs*


----------



## phoenixblood (Jun 24, 2008)

^ If that is your nth attempt at coloring, I'm still jealous. 

And sorry I was out sick yesterday, but I just read through the whole thing (just a couple minor spelling and grammar errors in that huge block of text!) and sent out a pm to all the photoshopper. 

Thank you again to Aerin35 for putting that together!


----------



## Austeria (Jun 24, 2008)

School is officially over for me and I am now enjoying my beautiful summer break (despite having a summer course for extra credit, being the big nerd that I am). 

So, I would love to take on any Photoshop work still left to do. I won't be MIA and you can be sure that I get my job done.

If you like what I did with the April page, that is.


----------



## Aerin (Jun 25, 2008)

^Your page was beautiful, really, I loved the warm colors. 

For me, I'll return to work for a week and a half, in the beginning of July, until school end, and then I'm free for a month at least. (real vacation this time, not for health !)

So, I'm still avalaible to check the finished pages and answer questions, and if needed, I can do a page.

Thanks for correcting my mistakes, Peebs, I've improved thanks to the forum, but it's still hard for me to write without mistakes in english :sweat.


----------



## temporarymadness (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm, I think I'll have to send my .psd file of the back cover to aerin since school started here around 3 weeks ago, and I come home every night dead tired that I can't even touch the computer anymore

I'll try to help again when semesteral break comes along


----------



## Aerin (Jul 2, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> hmm, I think I'll have to send my .psd file of the back cover to aerin since school started here around 3 weeks ago, and I come home every night dead tired that I can't even touch the computer anymore
> 
> I'll try to help again when semesteral break comes along



Thanks for being so efficient Addik, I hope you'll come back soon 

Anyway, since the back cover is basically finished, here the latest version, with _the calendar fonts_, and some little _changes with the texts_...

Comments and/or advice ?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks great so far!


----------



## phoenixblood (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks good to me, too.


----------



## Gator (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG O:


Homecome i havent seen this before ;______;

I am too late to be of help am I ¡___¡


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey everyone!
How things going on the calender? Want any help?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately Blueyedblond had to drop out and couldn't do her calendar page.  But the good news is ♥Yachiru-chama♣ is willing to take over.  Just wanted to announce the change.



Gator said:


> OMG O:
> 
> 
> Homecome i havent seen this before ;______;
> ...



Well, this project is for SasuSaku fc members only (although we will be selling it to anyone who wants one).  However, if you're a fan of SasuSaku, all you have to do is join the fc and you can help out. 



AiSakuraHana said:


> Hey everyone!
> How things going on the calender? Want any help?



Nothing right at this moment, but I'll let you know if anything comes up.


----------



## Karura (Jul 9, 2008)

So umm, the art for the calendar is done?
Or you need help?


----------



## Kairi (Jul 10, 2008)

You made your set? Teach me nows please


----------



## Aerin (Jul 11, 2008)

Karura said:


> So umm, the art for the calendar is done?
> Or you need help?



All the fanart for each month are done, minus one to color, but we could still need help with the photoshoping of some pages... 

If it's the case, Peebs will pm you, she's the boss, here !


----------



## Aerin (Jul 12, 2008)

^Damn, bad luck, indeed... 
Addik had a problem with the fonts too, so she made the whole back cover, added the texts, and then just send me the psd file... This way I could just changed the fonts. Do you mind if we do it this way ? 

When the fonts will be changed, I could post a preview here, and then you could see if the changes are ok with you... 

I've tried to search the fonts with your links, but it seems pretty impossible to find exactly the same for the titles...  But Bitstream and maiandra are often on every computers.

Here are the names, just in case :

*maiandra_gd
japanese_brush
Letter_o_matic
Tempus_sans_itc
Jayne_print
Bitstream_vera_mono*

For the title, Sonteen used Japanes_brush, and for the sub titles and date, jayne_print. She used Bitstream for the quote, and maiandra_gd for the "SasuSaku calendar project" mention.


----------



## Aerin (Jul 13, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> lol yeah I had some of these fonts already and the ones I didn't have I downloaded them from here:
> 
> 
> I don't know why I didn't ask for the fonts' names earlier  thanks for the help Aerin
> ...



You're welcome,  your link seems very useful, I think I'll keep it for later...

Yes, you have the right fonts now, I can't wait to see your new cover !


----------



## Feminist (Jul 13, 2008)

I have photoshop need any help editing?


----------



## Peace23 (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally, I'm back 

Vacation in Europe never gives me time for anything else, but since I'm sick I've finally been able to grab a hold of my quote booklet and laptop and give this calender the attention it deserves 

 Anways...I decided that since this calender was being constructed in the Naruto Forums it would be nice if some of the quotes came from some of its own users pek

  So I spent a couple of hours looking through threads, clubs, and discussions looking for some good quotes in the people's signature  
And after all of those hours I came to realize I forgot to take down the users names 

 So if anyone recognizes a quote as their's, let me know if you wish me to credit you  
Not all of them are from the user's though, a handful are old quotes that have been collecting dust in my book for quiet some time and I've finally found some good use for them =p

So here they are...
Remember the words in  Blue will be on the cover and the words in Red will be on back 

 
*Spoiler*: __ 




-I'm here for you,share your pain with me

 -Lay with meand just forget the world

 -Take my hand and together we will fly. 
I will mend your broken wings so that you may soar once more. 
-Light and Darkness... They both create opposite forces that creates balance..

-He said "thank you", not "goodbye" 

-Ever has it been that Love knows not its own depth 'til the hour of seperation. 

-Love *not suppressed by distance

-The sun that locks heaven 
The moon that eclipses the night

-A chance encounter, we gazed at each other, my throat turned inside out 
But still I want to get closer to you

-I'm the one you thought you could erase...

-I do not wish to be your first love, for that means there are others to come. 
I wish to be your only love.

-I recognize that voice... I would have recognized it amongst a million other voices.

-Just come home safe and sound, that's all I'll ever ask of you.

-What kind of present will make your past pale in comparison? 
A reality where I exist and your there next to me...

-He will steal your heart tonight 
You can try to resist
Try to hide from his "thank you" (it's supposed to be "kiss" but since he didn't kiss her I changed it to "thank you" though it's up to you guys ^_^)
But you know that you can't fight the moonlight
Deep in the dark 
You'll give him your heart
But you know that you can't fight the moonlight

-Your smile, always shine in my heart
Your voice, always in my head
Your warmness, always burning in my hand
Your always at my side

-The only way of knowing a person is to love them without hope

-My heart that was rapt away by the wild cherry blossoms.. will it return to my body when they scatter?

-There is a field near by, with words written in stone...
My love will not die, please let it be known

- I want to be with you until the end of time...    Please Stay.




 Those are a just a couple of the quotes I've got, so if any of you want more please don't hesitate to ask or pm me cause I've got plenty ^_^

I will take my leave, but I'll be back 

And shrymmy darling I'll be making contact with you soon cause I got a few goodies for you also 
 ~Peace


----------



## JJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Peebs is on vacation for a few days so if you need to discuss any business regarding the calendar, please be patient until she gets back.


----------



## phoenixblood (Jul 21, 2008)

Peace23 said:


> Finally, I'm back
> 
> Vacation in Europe never gives me time for anything else, but since I'm sick I've finally been able to grab a hold of my quote booklet and laptop and give this calender the attention it deserves
> 
> ...



Yup, as JJ said, I'm on vacation.  I'll work on switching out the poll after I get back.  Thanks for all your work! ^^


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jul 30, 2008)

So what's going on with the Calender now?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jul 30, 2008)

^ 

Maybe once JJ gets back, and things with me slow down, we can get re-organized.  Sorry I haven't had more time for this.

But to any photoshoppers working on the calendar (or finished) who is still watching this thread - can you give me a status on where you're at?


----------



## Aerin (Jul 31, 2008)

Waiting for new pages to check/modify, or anything you want me to do.  Oh, and Addik gave the the back cover to finish, but there's very little to add like credits or the December fanart.


----------



## Kairi (Jul 31, 2008)

Can I get the things to make the Calender please? I still haven't got it


----------



## phoenixblood (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you, Aerin! 



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Can I get the things to make the Calender please? I still haven't got it



What do you need?  Are you still waiting on the fanart?  You can still get everything else ready.  Aerin35 would be the best person to talk to if you're unsure of anything. ^^


----------



## mednin (Aug 8, 2008)

I envy you all for being so smart.  I wish I could use my computer as well as you guys can.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 9, 2008)

I need the package with the....Calender things in it. I want to start practicing with others before my time comes around so mines won't look horrible 


@Mednin:
Its nothing really. And believe me, you would have to have A LOT of practice. I'm still pretty noobish myself :sweat


----------



## Kairi (Aug 10, 2008)

Aerin thats another reason I lurv you 


I know I need my fan art, But I'm gonna practice with other arts to get that down and I can show you so you can tell me what I did wrong, so by the time I get my fan art i'll be ready


----------



## Aerin (Aug 10, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Aerin thats another reason I lurv you
> 
> 
> I know I need my fan art, But I'm gonna practice with other arts to get that down and I can show you so you can tell me what I did wrong, so by the time I get my fan art i'll be ready



I did the same thing while I was waiting for mine.  If you want anything, ressources, tips or exemple, just ask, I would be glad to help you, Yachi !


----------



## Kairi (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait....what is my quote for December? :sweat
I'm mean, Other than that I did pretty weel for my first try, I just need the quote.


----------



## phoenixblood (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm still here, really!  Sorry, just have had a lot going on, but I still check this thread and will get organized on which pages are done and who I need to bug to finish, and I will get those holidays done for 2009.  I promise!



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Wait....what is my quote for December? :sweat
> I'm mean, Other than that I did pretty weel for my first try, I just need the quote.



Peace23 is the person to contact for a list of quotes to choose from.


----------



## Aeld (Aug 15, 2008)

hai giuz 
i'm not in trouble am i?


----------



## phoenixblood (Aug 15, 2008)

shrymmy said:


> hai giuz
> i'm not in trouble am i?



No, but you can help and get Luna to do her calendar page (I assume you sent her your fanart already)


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 21, 2008)

So any problems? I hope anything is going right!


----------



## Rose (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey everyone!! I was wondering where is December entry?


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 2, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> Hey everyone!! I was wondering where is December entry?



If someone can contact Needless2say about it, I'd appreciate it!  Last I heard, she wanted to tweak it and it needed coloring.


----------



## Fay (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, it's looking very nice=)! I especially like january and march.


----------



## kire (Sep 3, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe once JJ gets back, and things with me slow down, we can get re-organized.  Sorry I haven't had more time for this.
> 
> But to any photoshoppers working on the calendar (or finished) who is still watching this thread - can you give me a status on where you're at?



Hey people, sorry I haven't posted in here in ages, been a little busy with Sasu contests and the like, but thats pretty much done with now.  So I'm going to start working on August again, I just need to redo the days and add the holidays which isn't much.  It should be done with in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aerin (Sep 3, 2008)

kire said:


> Hey people, sorry I haven't posted in here in ages, been a little busy with Sasu contests and the like, but thats pretty much done with now.  So I'm going to start working on August again, I just need to redo the days and add the holidays which isn't much.  It should be done with in a couple of weeks.



Wonderful ! Can't wait to see it !


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Sep 7, 2008)

totally forgot about this. sorry.  i'm actually thinking about giving it up. i'm just soo lazy and my computer's craptacular.....if i dont finish within the next few weeks then i will i guess. 

anyway, i tried doing the gradient thing and i kinda didnt like it. dont know what imma do about that. ill post up a pic w/gradient later. tried the black and white thing as well...changed levels/brightness/contrast still didn't look right. guess ill try it again cuz it's been months since i opened the file.  i also need to change dates and add holidays. 

should we be using brushes cuz i haven't and dont really plan to.


----------



## Aerin (Sep 7, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> totally forgot about this. sorry.  i'm actually thinking about giving it up. i'm just soo lazy and my computer's craptacular.....if i dont finish within the next few weeks then i will i guess.
> 
> anyway, i tried doing the gradient thing and i kinda didnt like it. dont know what imma do about that. ill post up a pic w/gradient later. tried the black and white thing as well...changed levels/brightness/contrast still didn't look right. guess ill try it again cuz it's been months since i opened the file.  i also need to change dates and add holidays.
> 
> should we be using brushes cuz i haven't and dont really plan to.



No problem, do what you can, and if you really can't go further, just send me your pack, I'll finish it before the dead line.

We know that the B&w version does not come out very well, but it's only for a version of it so... Do your colored one the best you can, that's the most important.

If I remember correctly, your layout style would do well without brush, the black design you put around the fanart was already very good. Just stick to the gradient thing, it would be enough to fill the blank part in the bottom I think...

Edit: if yo want you can try this brush if you like it, I thought it was funny... But that's not really necessary, just use it if you want to !


*To anyone who has trouble to finish, just do what you can, and then pm Peebs, and/or me for now, we'll try to help you or find someone to take over and finish your page !*


----------



## Austeria (Sep 7, 2008)

Aerin said:


> *To anyone who has trouble to finish, just do what you can, and then pm Peebs, and/or me for now, we'll try to help you or find someone to take over and finish your page !*


Since you're already keeping track of everyone and whatnot I can help with that stuff (resizing, putting gradient, heck maybe stuff that are half done, etc). I told Peebs about it.

Just PM the stuff to me if you want.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Sep 8, 2008)

Aerin said:


> No problem, do what you can, and if you really can't go further, just send me your pack, I'll finish it before the dead line.
> 
> We know that the B&w version does not come out very well, :sweat, but it's only for a version of it so... Do your colored one the best you can, that's the most important.
> 
> ...



ill see what i can do. 8)


----------



## Aeld (Sep 8, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> No, but you can help and get Luna to do her calendar page (I assume you sent her your fanart already)



 .


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 8, 2008)

kire said:


> Hey people, sorry I haven't posted in here in ages, been a little busy with Sasu contests and the like, but thats pretty much done with now.  So I'm going to start working on August again, I just need to redo the days and add the holidays which isn't much.  It should be done with in a couple of weeks.



Great!  I'll finish working on those holidays, I promise! 



Austeria said:


> Since you're already keeping track of everyone and whatnot I can help with that stuff (resizing, putting gradient, heck maybe stuff that are half done, etc). I told Peebs about it.
> 
> Just PM the stuff to me if you want.



Actually, I think Tomochii-chan will help me out staying organized, so you and Aerin can help with the photoshop work. 



shrymmy said:


> .



Do it!


----------



## Aerin (Sep 10, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Actually, I think Tomochii-chan will help me out staying organized, so you and Aerin can help with the photoshop work.



OK for me !


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there anything I can help with now PB? I'll probably be able to help more in the weekends though. Really busy with school lately


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 10, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Is there anything I can help with now PB? I'll probably be able to help more in the weekends though. Really busy with school lately



I was going to pm you all the files, but when I zipped them up, they were too big to upload. D: I'll have those for you by this weekend, if not sooner.  Then you can figure out who you need to pm with what's left.

I'll see if I have the brain power to get some more holidays done tonight.  You get to whip me into shape now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2008)

Just dropping by to give my thoughts on the quotes. :3


> Memories are the best souvenirs.


Is depressing, seems like it is more thinking of the past instead of living in the now.



> Some love lasts a lifetime. True love lasts forever.


Kind of sweet.


> Whatever tomorrow will be, we'll make it beautiful.


Here's something I like, changing the world with the one you love is something worth aiming for.


> So we grew together, like to a double cherry, seeming parted, but yet an union in partition.


Works with Sakura's name and it makes sense with them. Yet this sounds kind of stiff to me with the wording. I mean, partition? Where's the romance in that?


> You are my life; you're the only thing that would hurt to lose.


A little too desperate as loving as it is.



> Love is not in our choice but in our fate.


Sounds painfully inevitable instead of something to look forward to.



> I've fallen in love many times, always with you.


I enjoy this one, a lot. It is learning about the one you love over and over again, seeing how they change, and still finding love despite it all. Or, trying to leave a love behind, like Sasuke going away, only to find a reminder of the one you first fell for in someone else.


> Sometimes a rose is destined to love a thorn.


Destiny talk again, bleh.


----------



## kire (Sep 11, 2008)

thx for the input Yakushi.



> I'll see if I have the brain power to get some more holidays done tonight. You get to whip me into shape now.


GO PEEBS GO!!


----------



## Aeld (Sep 11, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Destiny talk again, bleh.



lol. Yakushi  

i had no idea the quotes were even here! I thought they were gonna be from the manga? You know like "I cant be like you or Naruto..." "The power to find you" "You're still...annoying "  "Take a good look at my back" "You must have noticed first right?" "Did you have a team back in Konoha?" "Take care of Sakura" "I love you with all my heart" "I'll stop you with my own power!" "Ah...its Sakura" "I never want to see those dear to me die again" "Who did that to you Sakura?..." "Please...Stop" "...Sasuke?...Heh, Sakura-chan really does like him that much" "Its ok Sakura, I can manage on my own now" "Knowing we're under the same sky" <-- this one i think is a bit off, but i'm sure one of the chapter covers had something like this  "Sakura...Thank you"


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Sep 15, 2008)

here's 3 diff versions:

the first one is something ls suggested to do. the second one is the first one with a gradient. the third one is just a gradient. idk. DX


----------



## Aerin (Sep 15, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> here's 3 diff versions:
> 
> the first one is something ls suggested to do. the second one is the first one with a gradient. the third one is just a gradient. idk. DX



The two with the gradients seems better to me, less blank space...

The pacman is a good idea, it fit the theme. But the third one is beautiful too, because the background is already with a deep color...

So number two or number three for me ! Great job, really !


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 15, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe once JJ gets back, and things with me slow down, we can get re-organized.  Sorry I haven't had more time for this.
> 
> But to any photoshoppers working on the calendar (or finished) who is still watching this thread - can you give me a status on where you're at?


I've finished the front cover, and I'm only waiting for the chosen quotes to add?


I've edited the 2009 calendar part.. but I don't know where to add in the quotes??

Here take a look:



Since it's very small than the original file the quality might be a bit off but here's a cut from the original size, you can see the patterns and brushing more clearly:



need me to change anything??  

btw, I noticed the fanart in the photo album (the one made by Needless2say)is black and white? is the colored version out yet so I can replaced it with??


----------



## Aerin (Sep 16, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I've finished the front cover, and I'm only waiting for the chosen quotes to add?
> 
> 
> I've edited the 2009 calendar part.. but I don't know where to add in the quotes??
> ...




I love it !  Now the back and front cover are really fitting...

For the quote, maybe under the title, in the middle or slightly on the right ? 

The colored version of Needless2say's fanart wasn't posted here. I hope it will be soon, Tomochii-han and Peebs will soon contact everyone for the calendar's missing parts.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back Aerin<3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 16, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I've finished the front cover, and I'm only waiting for the chosen quotes to add?
> 
> 
> I've edited the 2009 calendar part.. but I don't know where to add in the quotes??
> ...



I think you should make the pic a little bigger so you can see the preview pics of the ones in the calender. Seems kinda...empty I guess that's why. But that's just me.

And since I'm such a dork I edited mine a little bit  You can't really tell, I edited the lineart just a tad. Making some parts thinner and blah...


Well, this is for whoever is doing mine XD

And I still have to figure out what's missing and whatnot. Sorry for the delay 
School is such a pain


----------



## kire (Sep 22, 2008)

And the calendar is looking good people!!
keep at it!


----------



## phoenixblood (Sep 22, 2008)

To give an update, I pm-ed out the 2009 holidays for May and June to the photoshoppers.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so I finally got around to checking the files PB sent me (I'm technically procrastinating atm and I have a LOT of hw to do ) 

Anyways. I checked *March* and I'm not sure if you guys wanted to add credits to the layout creator (Aerin), since i didn't see anybody else do that. I think we're crediting her on the back of the calender cover right? And *April* didn't state the concept developer. Just mineric (sorry for wrong spelling ). They should state w/e part they did so it'll be the same in every calender. Looks more organized I guess.

Meaning. On the bottom should say

_Photoshopper:
Concept Developer:_

Unless there's other things to add.

Besides that, we're missing files from January, February, May, June, July, November, and Decemeber.
Wow...that's a lot o.


----------



## Aerin (Sep 23, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Ok so I finally got around to checking the files PB sent me (I'm technically procrastinating atm and I have a LOT of hw to do )
> 
> Anyways. I checked *March* and I'm not sure if you guys wanted to add credits to the layout creator (Aerin), since i didn't see anybody else do that. I think we're crediting her on the back of the calender cover right? And *April* didn't state the concept developer. Just mineric (sorry for wrong spelling ). They should state w/e part they did so it'll be the same in every calender. Looks more organized I guess.
> 
> ...



Mm...  I'm confused here, I'm not the layout creator, just the march photoshopper and a tid bit of the back cover... *Sonteen12* created the layout we all used. I just added the gradient to it to fit the calendar final size, that's all. 

On the back cover, for now, we just added Nightmistress and Phoenixblood's names, for running the whole thing, with the ressources credits. I f you need to add anything on it, like Sonteen's name for exemple, I've got the file.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Sep 23, 2008)

I must've misread it...I'm not sure  Sorry about that  (it was really late at night...) I had a hard time opening the files since I guess it was big and made my computer lag 

And I think it's good to put Sonteen's name on the back right? Though it depends on you guys I guess.

Has anybody contacted the other photoshoppers for the missing months? We're missing a bunch...


----------



## Aerin (Sep 24, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I must've misread it...I'm not sure  Sorry about that  (it was really late at night...) I had a hard time opening the files since I guess it was big and made my computer lag
> 
> And I think it's good to put Sonteen's name on the back right? Though it depends on you guys I guess.
> 
> Has anybody contacted the other photoshoppers for the missing months? We're missing a bunch...



No harm done... 

yes, adding Sonteen's name seems logical to me.

And I think all the missing photoshoppers should be contacted one more time, since we had only a few answers; and replaced if they're too busy or MIA, since we have so little time left... The colored version of the december fanart by Needless2say, is missing too, Yachiru needs it to finish december.


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Oct 4, 2008)

@ phoenixblood- you sent me the 2009 holidays back in may. ^^; 

i'm done..i guess. are we still required to do the b/w thing? if we are, then someone else can do it for may. DX


----------



## Aerin (Oct 4, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> @ phoenixblood- you sent me the 2009 holidays back in may. ^^;
> 
> i'm done..i guess. are we still required to do the b/w thing? if we are, then someone else can do it for may. DX



Wonderful, one more page done ! 

Yes, the b/w thing is still required, just send me your .psd file, I'll do it for you  if you're ok with that, and then I'll send the whole pack to Peebs.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 4, 2008)

Aerin said:


> And I think all the missing photoshoppers should be contacted one more time, since we had only a few answers; and replaced if they're too busy or MIA, since we have so little time left... The colored version of the december fanart by Needless2say, is missing too, Yachiru needs it to finish december.



I'ma try my hardest.
With school starting up, my poetry thing, my Photography obssesion, and me being secretary of a club, I tend to forget somethings. I think I will practice somemore while I have the time <33


----------



## Peace23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hiya 

Sorry I haven't been here..I was in China for most of August and then I went straight to NY for the US Open and 9/11. Then my b-day came up and school started so I had almost no time for NF, which I apologize 

I see we had Yakushi Kabuto give her thoughts on the quotes 
So my question is peebs do you wish for me to give you guys more quotes or what? 
I can't really do anything because those quotes are one's that you guys are going to choose (I'm not voting). 

I could definitely more quotes if that's what you guys want, no problem!  

Also, Yachiru-chama the quote you had chosen was:
This is destiny so why pretend
Close your eye's and kiss me once again.
I'll always be the only one you'll need.
So go where your deepest longing leads.

And for July, I'm on it so don't worry!


Also, shrymmy I sent you a pm so we'll talk about this over there 
(lays a trail of skittles to pm box) 


IF ANY ONE WISHES TO SEE MORE QUOTES, PLEASE JUST POST HERE OR PM ME! 

That will be all...

For now 

Two cents 

~Peace


----------



## Kairi (Oct 8, 2008)

Peace's colorful post is colorful 
No worries, we have been quite busy. <33

Thank you much! I made up a stupid quote fo my second practice and thankfully it came out pretty well! Next practice that shall be in...which will not be this week. From what I understand, Aerin as well as I are swamped with things :sweat


----------



## Fay (Oct 10, 2008)

*I'd like to change my vote!

I voted for "memories are the best souvenirs", but I want to change it into: "Whatever tomorrow will be, we'll make it beautiful"!*


----------



## Aerin (Oct 10, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Peace's colorful post is colorful
> No worries, we have been quite busy. <33
> 
> Thank you much! I made up a stupid quote fo my second practice and thankfully it came out pretty well! Next practice that shall be in...which will not be this week. From what I understand, Aerin as well as I are swamped with things :sweat



Yep, my work is hell lately... :sweat

So, since Yachiru asked for it, I thought I could share with everyone some tips on changing the *fanart top border* color... In french, sorry, so just ask if you need translations !

- First select with the magic wand the thin dark border, on the fanart top border layer :

- Then change it for your main color with the bucket tool.

- Double-click on the layer named fanart top border, to open the layer settings window :

- Change the border's color, and set the opacity in order for it to fit the fanart you have.

- Confirm your choices by pressing "ok" and you're done !

I've done it quickly, so feel free to ask for anything to clarify.


----------



## JJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> *I'd like to change my vote!
> 
> I voted for "memories are the best souvenirs", but I want to change it into: "Whatever tomorrow will be, we'll make it beautiful"!*




I'm sorry, it won't allow me to change it for a public poll (which is one that shows who voted).  Unless phoenixblood wants to take down the poll and make a new one. All you can do is make your sentiments known here.


----------



## kire (Oct 12, 2008)

Nuts it's October already!  I'm sorry I think I said I would have mine done by now..I'll work on it this week..promise.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Aerin, glad you made time for it 
Who is doing my fan art again? Needless2Say? Did anyone contact her or should I do it myself?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Oct 16, 2008)

PB said that we'd have the top 2 or 3 quotes and add in a few others in the next poll so we can get better results 

Btw, I just wanna thrown in this quote since it reminded me of sasusaku pek Courtesy of Lilykt 

"Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage." - Lao Tzu


----------



## temporarymadness (Oct 30, 2008)

so...how's the calendar goin?


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Oct 31, 2008)

hmm.. ok so i keep forgetting about this. D: i'll try to send aerin the file this weekend. ;D


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2008)

Cicatriz ESP said:


> hmm.. ok so i keep forgetting about this. D: i'll try to send aerin the file this weekend. ;D



That would be great


----------



## Team7rox18 (Nov 2, 2008)

Can I just say the SasuSaku calendar looks really nice! good work


----------



## temporarymadness (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm...so what's missing in the calendar?


----------



## Kairi (Nov 4, 2008)

The December Calender, which is meh job. Unfortunately, I have yet to get the fan art + busyness :sweat


----------



## temporarymadness (Nov 4, 2008)

did you try sending a message to the person in charge for the fanart?


----------



## BabyxUzumaki (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG IT LOOKS SUPER GOOD!!


----------



## JJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a reminder that if you think you can't do your part on this you really should say something now. There are only 58 days (as of now) until the end of the year and 51 days until Christmas.  I also get the feeling there's going to be understandable excuses (due to the holidays and stuff). If you feel you cannot get your part done, please pass it on to someone who can.  The project was originally started as a 2008 calendar, but was pushed to 2009. It's nearly been a year and a half since this started. Let's hope there's not more delays.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 4, 2008)

We have one more page done ! 

May is finished, thank you so much, Cicatriz ESP .

For those who wanted an update about our current status :

So far we need : January, February, June, July, August, November, and December.

The back and front covers are almost finished.

For December : *Yachiru-Chama* works on it, it's the colored version of the fanart by *Needless2say* we need.

For January : I don't know how advanced *Myr *is, 

February and November : *Blooming Cosmo *took over Tenshi's pages

June : *Luna Laverne* works on it (I think, she must be pretty busy now :sweat)

July : no news from *Magical Amber* since a long time, I don't know if someone took her work over,

August : *Kire* works on it.

That's about it, I hope we'll be able to finish it in time.


----------



## temporarymadness (Nov 6, 2008)

^ eeeek O_O so much work to do so little time...I only have 3 days left from break, I hope I can do something to help, any suggestion Aerin?


----------



## Kairi (Nov 7, 2008)

BC and KittyLulu are pretty busy from what I understand, BC rarely gets on skype anymore 

If Magical Amber can't work on it, who will? Aerin, you seem to be pretty busy now a days and I really don't want you to overwork yourself with photoshop 

kewl, BC is doing my birth month <3


----------



## Aerin (Nov 8, 2008)

temporarymadness said:


> ^ eeeek O_O so much work to do so little time...I only have 3 days left from break, I hope I can do something to help, any suggestion Aerin?



Not really at the moment... :sweat Tomochii-Chan and Peebs keeps everything organized, I think they'll soon say if we need to finish some other pages for other photoshoppers who are too busy.



♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> BC and KittyLulu are pretty busy from what I understand, BC rarely gets on skype anymore
> 
> If Magical Amber can't work on it, who will? Aerin, you seem to be pretty busy now a days and I really don't want you to overwork yourself with photoshop
> 
> kewl, BC is doing my birth month <3



Don't worry, I'm pretty busy, but since I love using photoshop and such, it's just some more fun time for me. I can make another page if needed, it would be really too sad seeing this project late again, when there's not so much work left in the end.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 9, 2008)

How things doing? Need any help? ?


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello guys! How have you been. By the way, are you going to make a cover for the calendar?


----------



## pet (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Kairi (Nov 10, 2008)

If you say so Aerin, just don't overwork yourself with Photoshop! <3

lol Pet.


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2008)

Aerin said:


> We have one more page done !
> 
> May is finished, thank you so much, Cicatriz ESP .
> 
> ...



Hey people, 
I worked on the calender earlier and had some questions as to what you need Aerin:
Ok first off, I renumbered August for 2009, changed the year to 09, but do I change the (sasusaku 2008-2009) thingy to just 2009?

Then I need to know if the what days the holidays fall on, and also the moon phases.  (all I know is the civic day which is on the 3rd.)

Then after all that do you need all the pages (black and white, color, top/bottom halves, ect) redone, uploaded and sent to you or what?

And lastly, you added the border right?


----------



## Aerin (Nov 14, 2008)

kire said:


> Hey people,
> I worked on the calender earlier and had some questions as to what you need Aerin:
> Ok first off, I renumbered August for 2009, changed the year to 09, but do I change the (sasusaku 2008-2009) thingy to just 2009?



Oups, we totally forgot that... :sweat, Guess I'll have some editing to do on some pages we have... That's a good idea, SasuSaku calendar 2009 seems perfect.



kire said:


> Then I need to know if the what days the holidays fall on, and also the moon phases.  (all I know is the civic day which is on the 3rd.)


 That's Peebs part, PM her, I think she must have the holydays you need. I don't think the moon phases are needed, she should be able to tell you that for sure.



kire said:


> Then after all that do you need all the pages (black and white, color, top/bottom halves, ect) redone, uploaded and sent to you or what?


 Yup, if you don't have time, just send me the .psd file, I'll do the B&w and the half cut thingy. I'll need the .psd file in all cases.



kire said:


> And lastly, you added the border right?



Yes, a gradient colored border on both sides, to fit the 11x17 size we need.

If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask !


----------



## kire (Nov 14, 2008)

Aerin said:


> Oups, we totally forgot that... :sweat, Guess I'll have some editing to do on some pages we have... That's a good idea, SasuSaku calendar 2009 seems perfect.


ok already done.



> That's Peebs part, PM her, I think she must have the holydays you need. I don't think the moon phases are needed, she should be able to tell you that for sure.


ok then I'll send her a message.



> Yup, if you don't have time, just send me the .psd file, I'll do the B&w and the half cut thingy. I'll need the .psd file in all cases.


Ok I'll try to do it all, but I will send you the psd first just in case I fall behind, that way you have it if you need it.




> Yes, a gradient colored border on both sides, to fit the 11x17 size we need.


Ok, I thought I had it on the computer saved, but I can't seem to find the damned thing..I'll look again to be sure.
Thx a lot!
I hope we get this thing done soon.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've been super busy (with kind of my third job).  But I'll spend tonight working on pulling more of the holidays together.  Since kire is ready, I'll do August next.

Can someone pm the photoshoppers who haven't finished their pages and if you don't get a response by Monday, then we'll ask for more volunteers to take their place.  I really appreciate anyone who can help out with these tasks, I feel bad that I can't do more right now.


----------



## Kairi (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh yeah Aerin I have been meaning to ask you and i'm sure I didn't but the dates for 09 is correct right? I accidently kept changing them to 08 dates because i'm sorta slow :sweat


----------



## Aerin (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, the whole calendar is for 09 now


----------



## Rose (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi... I was wondering if no one can get a hold of needless2say and her art then I would happily do the art for december ^_^


----------



## sumita (Nov 20, 2008)

wow Nice Creativity you all have done..That's Good..Thank you for sharing here..


----------



## JJ (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably will want to keep that link in mind. As of now, there's only 42 days left until the end of the year.  I think it's time to get new people on it for those months that aren't completed. I'm very concerned that this project that is over a year or so old can't get done with only so little time left in the year.

I was really hoping to have this by Christmastime, but I'm not so sure it's going to work out if we can't find people.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 20, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> Hi... I was wondering if no one can get a hold of needless2say and her art then I would happily do the art for december ^_^



Go ahead and start drawing.  I pm-ed everyone we haven't heard from saying they have until Friday to speak up.  But I'd say go ahead and start a fanart so it can get done.

*Also, go ahead and post here or pm me now if you can take over for a month, and that way I can give you your assignment Friday so you can also get started ASAP.*


----------



## Morati (Nov 20, 2008)

Been a while since I last posted here. Good to see it coming together. Keep up the good job


----------



## Aerin (Nov 20, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Go ahead and start drawing.  I pm-ed everyone we haven't heard from saying they have until Friday to speak up.  But I'd say go ahead and start a fanart so it can get done.
> 
> *Also, go ahead and post here or pm me now if you can take over for a month, and that way I can give you your assignment Friday so you can also get started ASAP.*



I can take over a month if you need it.


----------



## winryrocabell (Nov 20, 2008)

keep up the good work guys


----------



## Gator (Nov 20, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> Go ahead and start drawing.  I pm-ed everyone we haven't heard from saying they have until Friday to speak up.  But I'd say go ahead and start a fanart so it can get done.
> 
> *Also, go ahead and post here or pm me now if you can take over for a month, and that way I can give you your assignment Friday so you can also get started ASAP.*




I would love to take over a month...but I only do traditional art...

If that's a problem I understand


----------



## Faye Valentine (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for not being here, you should just kick my arse 

I don't know when you need this finished, but if it's at least a week left, I'm still game, will start tomorrow and spend my weekend focused on the project


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Do it then!  PM Aerin if you have any questions on the photoshop/page stuff.



Gator said:


> I would love to take over a month...but I only do traditional art...
> 
> If that's a problem I understand



We only had one unfinished fanart, and SilverRose volunteered first.  If you've got some photoshop skills though, we have calendar pages left that need to be photoshopped.  Let me know.  Thanks!

Monster


----------



## Gator (Nov 21, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^ Do it then!  PM Aerin if you have any questions on the photoshop/page stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok..too bad! D:

I unfortunately suck with PS so I guess I'm no help..I'm always available for fanart though, if somehow something doesnt go as planned or something

<3333333 monsta


----------



## Rose (Nov 21, 2008)

I am going to start working on it. i hope no one minds me drawing something at random. PB I sent you a pm, could you reply soon please.


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 21, 2008)

^ Sent. 



Gator said:


> Oh ok..too bad! D:
> 
> I unfortunately suck with PS so I guess I'm no help..I'm always available for fanart though, if somehow something doesnt go as planned or something
> 
> <3333333 monsta



Sorry.  But I appreciate you volunteering. 

--

*It looks like the months (photoshop job) that will need filled are February, July, and November.  Do I have any volunteers?*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2008)

what do you need done with those? maybe I can help since I'm finished with the front cover..


----------



## Aerin (Nov 22, 2008)

phoenixblood said:


> ^ Sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm up for february if you want, I've already the brushes and stuff for the winter month, since I've found some from Yachiru chan...


----------



## Kairi (Nov 22, 2008)

I can take over a month if you want me to Peebs, I have the time.

Aerin could be doing february, my birth month.() I think the colors for feb should be a pinkish for some reason, it just seems to fit for me :sweat


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 24, 2008)

Aerin said:


> I'm up for february if you want, I've already the brushes and stuff for the winter month, since I've found some from Yachiru chan...



You've got February then. 



Snow Princess said:


> what do you need done with those? maybe I can help since I'm finished with the front cover..





Kairi♥ said:


> I can take over a month if you want me to Peebs, I have the time.
> 
> Aerin could be doing february, my birth month.() I think the colors for feb should be a pinkish for some reason, it just seems to fit for me :sweat



You two can fight over July and November. 

Just let me know which you choose, and Aerin can better help you out with what needs to be done. ^^


----------



## myr (Nov 25, 2008)

I know Peebs, I promised you to deliver it on Monday, but.. but my jobs are both facing deadlines T^T sorry...

Btw, I've finished January, but I need some review before I pack it to Aerin or Peebs ^^
here it is :



thanks you guys..



*if you think it's done enough and no need more editing, I'll send the hi-res one to peebs right away


----------



## Kairi (Nov 25, 2008)

July GET 

Aerin is so awesome, she always helps me. I wish to be more like her <3


myr your calender is amazing, much better then my two practices. I'm not really one to critisize though, Aerin does it for me.


----------



## Altron (Nov 25, 2008)

This looks interesting, i can't wait till this is completed.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 26, 2008)

myr said:


> I know Peebs, I promised you to deliver it on Monday, but.. but my jobs are both facing deadlines T^T sorry...
> 
> Btw, I've finished January, but I need some review before I pack it to Aerin or Peebs ^^
> here it is :
> ...




It's really beautiful, I love the brushes you used.  The contrasting colors are interesting and unusual, yet it match very well the fanart. 

But there's just a little something, I don't know if you planned to add it or not, :sweat, but we choosed to add a gradient of color on both sides of the template, in order for it to fit the size we need for the print, 11x17'.

If you don't have time anymore to do it, I can do it on your .psd file, don't worry, it's a part of my job.
For more details about that, I made a post with some tips a few times ago in this thread.


Yachiru, euh, hm....   It's always a pleasure to help you !


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess I'm left with November so what do I need to do? 

Aerin, info plz! like Width/Height in inches, link to November's fanart, what kind of brushes you want me to use … etc. Thanks~ 

------

also, about the front cover, is needless2say fanart colored yet so I can add the colored version? And one more time what's the Width/Height for the cover just to make sure~


----------



## Aerin (Nov 26, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I guess I'm left with November so what do I need to do?
> 
> Aerin, info plz! like Width/Height in inches, link to November's fanart, what kind of brushes you want me to use ? etc. Thanks~
> 
> ...



So the fanart for November was made by *nefer_sbedjieb*, I guess you can pm her for having it in a big size. 
I'll check wich brushes were used for october abd september, and I'll give you the link if I can find it.

For all the details about the template, like size and such, check the tutorial I made a few times ago in thins thread, there's all you need in there I think.
What is Neji's capacity?
What is Neji's capacity?
For Needless2say's fanart, we don't have any news, so we have someone else doing a new one for now, we'll keep you on with anything new very soon, just begin with the holyday and the whole November layout for now...

I'm rushed right now, I'll add the links you need ASAP.  *edit:done !*

Two questions for *Peebs* :
Do you have the quote for February, or do you know who I could ask for it ?
Do you have the holydays for February ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 26, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> July GET



It's yours. ^^



Snow Princess said:


> I guess I'm left with November so what do I need to do?
> 
> Aerin, info plz! like Width/Height in inches, link to November's fanart, what kind of brushes you want me to use … etc. Thanks~
> 
> ...



And you've got November.  nefer_sbedjieb posted hers on DA.  If you can't find it, I can pm it to you tonight (all the files are on my comp at home).

For the December fanart, Silver Rose took over, so hopefully she'll finish something soon.

I think Aerin covered your other questions.



Aerin said:


> Two questions for *Peebs* :
> Do you have the quote for February, or do you know who I could ask for it ?
> Do you have the holydays for February ?



Peace23 is doing the quotes.  I'll see if I have the Feb suggestions saved in a pm though.

Holidays for February is on my comp at home so I'll pm tonight as well.

*Edit:*

*Spoiler*: _Feb quote_ 



-Love is something that is given, never taken




*Spoiler*: _Nov quote choices_ 



-You’re my life now

- The most absurd, ridiculous concept - as if there was anyway I could exist without needing you

- I know that it’s a beautiful world, when you’re with me

- The only way I’d hurt you is by holding your hand too tight

- You are the most important thing to me now, the most important thing to me ever.

- You are my life. You're the only thing that would hurt to lose.

- Can I keep you?


----------



## myr (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks, Aerin!
I think I'll make some changes first, then I'll send you the psd-format one


----------



## Aerin (Nov 26, 2008)

^Ok ! 


phoenixblood said:


> Peace23 is doing the quotes.  I'll see if I have the Feb suggestions saved in a pm though.
> 
> Holidays for February is on my comp at home so I'll pm tonight as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Peebs  You're too efficient for your own good...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 26, 2008)

myr said:


> I know Peebs, I promised you to deliver it on Monday, but.. but my jobs are both facing deadlines T^T sorry...
> 
> Btw, I've finished January, but I need some review before I pack it to Aerin or Peebs ^^
> here it is :
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!  Great job! 
And oh, Peebs had the quote already XD


----------



## phoenixblood (Nov 26, 2008)

Aerin said:


> ^Ok !
> 
> 
> Thank you, Peebs  You're too efficient for your own good...



Not really, I've let this project go on a lot longer than it should.  Sending you a pm with the Feb holidays now.

*@ Snow Princess -* Link to Fanart

Happy almost Thanksgiving for those in the US!


----------



## Rose (Nov 27, 2008)

Explanation behind the pic is on DA. If you want me to change anything or add anything please don't hesitate to tell me.

Also I was wondering if we could have quotes from the manga chapter that has her referring to Sasuke as daffodile?? It would go well with the art I did.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 27, 2008)

*PEEBZ GOT 1k POST!   *


And awesome pic Silver Rose!


----------



## Aerin (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful pic, Silver Rose 

Here, February is finished, I'll send you the pack on sunday, Peebs !


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 28, 2008)

My gosh, January is absolutely gorgeous. Very well done!

And February is just so cute. ((And you fixed "developer"; thank you. =D ))

Profuse apologies . . . this thread and project has completely slipped my mind due to work and classes. More apologies! Could anyone possibly tell me how close we are to finishing?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 28, 2008)

*is in love with February*

*A* Gawd. it looks so damn BEAUTIFUL!  & it's my b-day month! 

And we just got 2 more months done. Silver Rose replaced Needless2say's entry since we haven't received the colored version of her entry and we didn't have contact with her. Soo now the months that didn't have photoshoppers are now taken 

So we're getting there  I don't know how many more months though.


----------



## pet (Nov 29, 2008)

myr said:


> I know Peebs, I promised you to deliver it on Monday, but.. but my jobs are both facing deadlines T^T sorry...
> 
> Btw, I've finished January, but I need some review before I pack it to Aerin or Peebs ^^
> here it is :
> ...


bama kjhkhih


----------



## kire (Nov 30, 2008)

aww it looks so beautiful, I really want this calender!!

*goes back to working on page*


----------



## Kairi (Nov 30, 2008)

January and Feb is absolutely gorgeous 
Peebs if you didn't know, this is Yachiru 


Thank you for meh fan art Silver. I will get on both the calenders later. But Aerin, may I pleash get July brushes? <3


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Nov 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kairi you siggy <3_ 



Who made the art?  It's so CUTE! 




Can't wait for the calender guys!  Hopefully we'll have it printed out though...


----------



## Aerin (Dec 1, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> January and Feb is absolutely gorgeous
> Peebs if you didn't know, this is Yachiru
> 
> 
> Thank you for meh fan art Silver. I will get on both the calenders later. But Aerin, may I pleash get July brushes? <3



I think these two were used for june or august, I'm not sure :



To have a mix of wave and sun...
Ask Kire to confirm this, she works on august


----------



## kire (Dec 4, 2008)

Aerin said:


> I think these two were used for june or august, I'm not sure :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and no.
The sun brush set I used was:


But it looks like they both have the same sun brush..I might download that one for later.

But yes Yachiru, and Luna, Those were the ones I used for summer.
@aerin, I'm almost done with the pages, I just need to do the halves and grayscale.


----------



## Kairi (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't mean to be a idiot but I was actually finna start on my July calender and then I realized....I don't have the fan art :sweat Can someone point me in the right direction as to where its at? 

Thanks Kire and Aerin, you two are awesome <3


----------



## kire (Dec 4, 2008)

Sure thing, I'm not sure, let me go look..
I believe it is this one right here:
Naruto Shippuden December Schedule


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for working things out amongst yourselves.  I got your pm kire - I'll have to download the files when I get home, though (I'm at work).

Can't wait for this to get finished!


----------



## Kairi (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you Kire!

Well I have the brushes and fan art for both, I shall get started for both! Tomorrow anyways.

Don't worry Peebs, we are organized. It shall be finished by the end of the month


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't heard back from Peace23 on quotes.  So we maybe want to go with a quote from the manga, since someone had brought that up?

*Please post/pm me suggestions, either from the manga or no.*


----------



## Lissy★ (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh my god, every month looks so damn amazing pek

I want this calender now! xD


----------



## JJ (Dec 13, 2008)

Only 18 days left until the end of the year.  I hope it can get done.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 13, 2008)

Shouldn't we have it finished like a week before the year ends? Don't we still have to print it out and whatnot? o.o


----------



## Aerin (Dec 14, 2008)

Just dropping by very quickly... I'm once more crowded with work (I need 48h long days ) It will be like that until the 19th, and then I'll be able to help since I'll have two weeks without work.

February is done, I just need to do the bw version before sending it to Peebs, and I have a few months to correct with the 2008-2009 calendar thingy. I will be able to do that and more if you need it, as soon as the week is finished.


----------



## kire (Dec 14, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Shouldn't we have it finished like a week before the year ends? Don't we still have to print it out and whatnot? o.o



Yeah but I think its going to be hard enough trying to get this done before the new year...but you never know


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 15, 2008)

SasSaku FTW!!


----------



## SkateFeeOrDie (Dec 17, 2008)

I love January and Febuary....hope it get done soon!


----------



## Retaliate (Dec 17, 2008)

So this is what has been keeping Kairi...


----------



## temporarymadness (Dec 22, 2008)

we only have a little over a week to get this thing done, I'm worried


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 22, 2008)

Same here 
What are the months that are still missing?


----------



## minimerc (Dec 22, 2008)

*randomly pops in* This is what I dug up from the thread. Some aren't the final product, but they are said to be done.... I guess






June: not completed yet
July: not completed yet




December: not completed yet

~minimerc


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 22, 2008)

^THank you!  I was going to but...I got lazy and didn't have time  *shot*
I don't think we're using that November though...I'm not sure...


----------



## Kairi (Dec 22, 2008)

My comp has been shot, unfortunately 
Good news:Faster then ever
Bad News: No PS
Good News: I can get it back

Now the only thing thats concerning:
I have to D-Link atm, I bet if I beg however, I can get.

I promise I will finish


----------



## Aerin (Dec 23, 2008)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> ^THank you!  I was going to but...I got lazy and didn't have time  *shot*
> I don't think we're using that November though...I'm not sure...



Indeed, November is not completed yet. For march there's another version, as for May, (I've just sent them to Peebs). Kire has another August done. I don't know if we have a 2009 september done, but I hope so, because this one is for 2008.


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah, this is definitely getting down to the wire.

I still have two months holidays to finish for 2009 (yes, I've been slacking too ), so any months that need to be changed to 2009, let me know and I'll send whoever can update it the holiday schedule for the month.


----------



## minimerc (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't know if people sent in revised ones yet, but those were the up-to-date ones I found in the thread... to give a general look.

Which ones need to have their date updated? I can at least help out with that (even though I suck at photoshop)... send me the months, the fonts, and stuff.
~minimerc


----------



## Kairi (Dec 24, 2008)

The good news is, I got my internet back! I am on my comp and it is up and running, faster then ever! 

The only bad thing is, since it crashed EVERYTHING has been erased from it. But I will totall have my calender finished by the end of the week, thats a promise <3


----------



## Kairi (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't mean to double post but I managed to get my PS back thank goodness. Once I get the calender files tomorrow, you can expect both of the calenders done tomorrow.


----------



## kire (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats good, I'm starting to worry about whether this is going to get done by Jan..


----------



## Kairi (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm gonna try to send .PSD to Aerin tomorrow, its pretty late.


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 28, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> I'm gonna try to send .PSD to Aerin tomorrow, its pretty late.



I like the color choice for the border (even if I don't typically like pinkish colors....) 

We'll just get this thing done as soon as we can.  I still owe holidays for November/December.  Things just got busy with the holidays, and I have to finish up stuff for my part-time job.  That's not optional, so unfortunately that has to come before the calendar for me.  I'll try to get those done ASAP though.


----------



## myr (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry for dissapearing.. january almost finished, but when I tried to send the psd format to Aerin to get it done, I always failed to send it trough sendpace, it's soo damn big...
So Aerin, could you please teach me again how to add some inchies for the canvas size? I'll send you the fixed jpg one then.
*I'm doing it now...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 29, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> I'm gonna try to send .PSD to Aerin tomorrow, its pretty late.



Pretty good 

Though December is way too high, it's right on the line. It should be moved down more. Also, just a suggestion (you really don't need too), maybe you could add more of that blue-ish color that you used for the border and add it somewhere else, like maybe the snow flakes? Mix in different colored snowflakes or have the bar with all the days the same color as the border. 

*likes being color coordinated *

....uhm yeah XD


----------



## Aerin (Dec 30, 2008)

Kairi♥ said:


> I'm gonna try to send .PSD to Aerin tomorrow, its pretty late.



It's pretty, good job !

But like Tomochii said, the dotted line in the center is where the page will be cut/folded, and should dispear of the final result, so the quote and December should be moved a little to the bottom. You can reduce the police of the quote and the month title, since it's so long, it might look better this way...

The idea of reminding the border color somewhere is good too, why not on the title "December" ?
Or to do something very different, taking the golden effect on Sakura's bracelet, and applying it on December and on the line over the days of the week, while reminding the border color on the brushes you used for the background.... 
Just throwing some ideas


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree on the gold color somewhere in the layout too. I think that's pretty much the highlight of the pic. It stands out  So maybe if you add some gold somewhere, it'll emphasize it more. *rabbling*

sorry it's 3 am here


----------



## Kairi (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes ma'am, ladies ma'am 
I shall get on that


----------



## phoenixblood (Dec 31, 2008)

I have all the holidays done 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*January*
1 New Year's Day, Kwanzaa ends
2 Day after New Year's Day (NZ;SCT)
3 
4
5
6 Epiphany
7
8
9
10
11
12 Coming of Age Day (JP) Natalicio de Eugenio Mar?a de Hostos (PR)
13
14
15
16
17
18
19 Martin Luther King, Jr. Day (US)
20
21
22
23
24
25 Burns Night (SCT)
26 Australia Day; Chinese New Year - Year of the Ox; Solar Eclipse (Annular) 7:58 U.T.
27 Holocaust Memorial Day (UN)
28
29
30
31

*February*
1
2 Groundhog Day; D?a de la Candelaria (MX)
3
4
5 D?a de la Constituci?n (MX)
6 Waitangi Day (NZ)
7
8
9 Chinese Lantern Festival; Lunar Eclipse (Penumbral) 14:38 U.T.
10
11 National Foundation Day (JP)
12 Lincoln's Birthday (US)
13
14 Valentine's Day
15
16 President's Day (US) Family Day (AB, CAN)
17
18 Natalicio de Lui Mu?oz Marin (PR)
19
20
21
22 Washington's Birthday (US)
23
24 Mardi Gras; D?a de la Bandera (MX)
25 Ash Wednesday
26
27
28

*March*
1 St. David's Day (WAL) Independence Movement (KR)
2 Labour Day (WA, AU), Great Lend begins (Orthodox)
3
4
5
6
7
8 International Women's Day; Daylight Saving Time begins (US;CAN)
9 Labour Day (VIC, AU) Eight Hours Day (TAS, AU)
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17 St. Patrick's Day
18
19
20 Journ?e internationale de la Francophonie; Vernal Equinox 11:47 U.T.
21 Natalicio de Benito Ju?rez (MX)
22 Mothering Day (UK) D?a de la Abolici?n de la Esclavitud (PR)
23
24
25
26
27
28 Sakura's Birthday
29 Daylight Saving Time begins (EU)
30
31

*April*
1 April Fool's Day
2
3
4
5 Day of Trees (KR) Palm Sunday
6
7
8 Passover begins at sundown
9
10 Good Friday
11
12 Easter
13
14
15
16
17
18
19 Pascha (Orthodox)
20 D?a de la Reafirmaci?n (PR) Natalicio de Jos? de Diego (PR)
21
22 Earth Day
23 St. George's Day (ENG)
24 Arbor Day (US)
25 ANZAC Day (AU;NZ)
26
27
28
29 Green Day (JP)
30 Koninginnedag (NL) D?a del Ni?o (MX)

*May*
1 May Day (DE) International Worker's Day (FR;MX) Ascension
2
3 Constitution Day (JP)
4 Dodenherdenking (NL) Early May Bank Holiday (IRL;UK) Labour Day (QLD, AU) May Day (NT, AU)
5 Batalla de Puebla (MX) Bevrijdingsdag (NL) Children's Day (JP;KR)
6
7
8 F?te de la Victoire (FR)
9 Europe Day
10 Mother's Day (US;AU;CAN;NZ;NL) D?a de las Madres (MX)
11
12
13
14
15 D?a del Maestro (MX)
16
17
18 Victoria Day (CAN)
19
20
21
22
23
24
25 Memorial Day (US;PR) Spring Bank Holiday (UK) F?tes des M?res (FR)
26
27
28
29
30
31 Pentecost

*June*
1 Bank Holiday (IRL) Queen's Birthday (NZ) Foundation Day (WA, AU) Pentecost (Whit) Monday
2
3
4
5
6 Memorial Day (KR)
7
8 Queen's Birthday (AU except WA)
9
10
11 Fronleichnam (DE)
12
13 Queen's Official Birthday (tentative) (UK)
14 Flag Day (US)
15
16
17
18
19
20
21 Father's Day (US;CAN;UK;FR;MX;NL) First Nation's Day (CAN) Summer Solstice 05:48 U.T.
22 Discovery Day (NL, CAN)
23 F?te nationale du Luxembourg
24 F?te nationale du Qu?bec; Saint-Jean Baptiste (QC, CAN) D?a de San Juan Bautista (PR)
25
26
27 Chinese Dragon Boat Festival
28
29
30

*July*
1 Canada Day
2
3
4 Independence Day (US)
5
6
7
8
9
10
11 Feest van de Vlaamse Gemeenschap (BE)
12
13 Public Holiday (NIR)
14 F?te nationale de la France
15
16
17 Constitution Day (KR)
18
19
20 Ocean Day (JP) Natalicio de Luis Mu?oz Rivera (PR)
21 F?te nationale de la Belgique
22 Solar Eclipse (Total) 2:35 U.T.
23
24
25 Conmemoraci?n del Estado Libre Asociado (PR)
26
27 Natalicio de Jos? Celso Barbosa (PR)
28
29
30
31

*August*
1
2
3 Summer Bank Holiday (IRL; SCT) Civic Holiday (CAN) Picnic Day (NT, AU)
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15 Liberation Day (KR) Assumption
16
17 Discovery Day (YT, CAN)
18
19
20
21 Ramadan begins at sundown
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31 Summer Bank Holiday (UK except SCT)

*September*
1
2 Chinese Autumn Festival; Chuseok beings at sundown (KR)
3
4
5
6 Father's Day (AU; NZ)
7 Labor Day (US; CAN)
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15 Noche del Grito (MX)
16 D?a de la Independencia (MX)
17
18 Rosh Hashanah begins at sundown
19
20 Eid al-Fitr begins at sundown
21 Respect for the Aged Day (JP)
22 Autumnal Equinox 21:29 U.T.
23
24
25
26
27 F?te de la Communaut? fran?aise (BE) Yom Kippur begins at sundown
28 Queen's Birthday (WA, AU)
29
30

*October*
1
2
3 National Foundation Day (KR) Tag der deutschen Einheit (DE)
4
5 Labour Day (ACT, NSW, SA - AU)
6
7
8
9
10
11
12 D?a de la Raza (MX) Thanksgiving Day (CAN) Columbus Day (US) Health & Sports Day (JP)
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
23
24 United Nations Day
25 European Union Daylight Savings Time ends
26 Labour Day (NZ)
27
28
29
30
31 Halloween; Reformationstag (DE)

*November*
1 All Saint's Day; Daylight Savings Time ends (US; CAN)
2 All Souls Day; D?a de los Muertos (MX)
3 Culture Day (JP); Melbourne Cup Day (Melb, AU)
4
5 Bonfire Night (UK)
6
7
8 Remembrance Sunday (UK)
9
10
11 Veterans' Day (US) Remembrance Day (AU; CAN) Armistice (FR) Wapenstilstandsdag (BE)
12
13
14
15 Dag van de Dynasty (BE)
16
17
18 Bu?- und Bettag (DE)
19 D?a del Descubrimiento de Puerto Rico (PR)
20 D?a de la Revoluci?n Mexicana (MX)
21
22
23 Labor Gratitude Day (JP)
24
25
26 Thanksgiving Day (US) Eid al-Adha begins at sundown
27
28
29 Advent
30 St. Andrew's Day (SCT)

*December*
1
2
3
4
5 Sinterklaas (NL)
6 Sinterklaas (BE)
7
8
9
10
11 Hanukkah begins at sundown
12 D?a de la Virgen de Guadalupe (MX)
13
14
15
16 Las Posadas (MX)
17
18
19
20
21 Winter Solstice 17:51 U.T.
22
23 Emperor's Birthday (JP)
24 Christmas Eve
25 Christmas Day
26 Boxing Day; Kwanzaa beings; St. Stephen's Day (IRL; LU)
27
28
29
30
31 New Year's Eve




Do I have any volunteers to QC the calendar pages for 2009 dates and holidays?


----------



## Aerin (Jan 1, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> I have all the holidays done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What do you mean by QC ? :sweat Oh, and Happy new year everyone !


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 1, 2009)

Aerin said:


> What do you mean by QC ? :sweat Oh, and Happy new year everyone !



Oops, sorry, forgot not everyone here is a native English speaker.  QC stands for "Quality Control" - basing going back and checking or re-checking over everything. 

*Happy New Year! *​


----------



## Aerin (Jan 1, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> Oops, sorry, forgot not everyone here is a native English speaker.  QC stands for "Quality Control" - basing going back and checking or re-checking over everything.
> 
> *Happy New Year! *​



Ok, then if you want, I can do it... I've already check a few pages, it should be quickly done.


----------



## Miss Happy (Jan 2, 2009)

i don't like the drawing...sorrymy opinion


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the drawing is really good..

So whats the status people, Are we going to have to redo any months for 2010?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 7, 2009)

kire said:


> I think the drawing is really good..
> 
> So whats the status people, Are we going to have to redo any months for 2010?



No, just 2009 (see my post a few up for the holiday schedule if you need it).  Hopefully everyone will finish soon and we'll just have missed a part of January.

I've been busy getting my presentation ready for Naruwars, which I should be finishing up tonight, so as long as I don't run into any uploading issues, I can send out a pm tonight seeing where everyone is if anyone ever answers....


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 7, 2009)

Uwahh, I hope we can finish in time 

I don't want to change it to 2010 ;__; Another workload of changing everything again...plus we'd still have to print this out right? unless we're not anymore o.o


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 8, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Uwahh, I hope we can finish in time
> 
> I don't want to change it to 2010 ;__; Another workload of changing everything again...plus we'd still have to print this out right? unless we're not anymore o.o



It's up to the individual if they want to print it out or not.  We're going to send fc members a digital copy that they can take to a printer.  *I* plan on printing a copy for myself and hanging it on my wall. 

So hopefully this will get done soon before the end of January. :\


----------



## phoenixmiko (Jan 8, 2009)

It's good to know it'll be done soon.^^ Sending digital copies out to all of us is a great idea! I'm going to print mine when I get it and hang it on my wall too. I'm sure the calendar's going to look fabulous!


----------



## cooliset (Jan 11, 2009)

Wohow. 
Wow. Everyone is working so hard! 
Hehe, I'll cheer to all of you! 
Go go everyone! Yes yes, you can do it! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Haha, Like Ran in Shugo Chara, I'll cheer you on! 



Thanks for the hard work, you are miracle makers!  pek
Hehe, continue whatever you we're doing.


----------



## kire (Jan 13, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> It's up to the individual if they want to print it out or not.  We're going to send fc members a digital copy that they can take to a printer.  *I* plan on printing a copy for myself and hanging it on my wall.
> 
> So hopefully this will get done soon before the end of January. :\



Yeah I'm going to do that too...Kire got a new printer for x-mas..

*EDIT:  JJ, I saw your message in the fc, just to let everyone know, August has been fully completed and files have been sent to peebs.*


----------



## Aerin (Jan 24, 2009)

Updating on the page status :

We still need :

June (Luna)
July (Kairi)
November (Snow Princess)
December (Kairi)

And the January file from Myr.

Kairi will try to do it quick.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 24, 2009)

Just 4 more to go!


----------



## Aeld (Jan 24, 2009)

eek, June was my month i think, things have been insane for me recently but i finished my entry aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago and its still on my D.A page s-the-b.deviantart.com, so if you guys need the picture its still there

i dont know how else to heeeeeeeelp


----------



## Kairi (Jan 25, 2009)

Omg guys i'm sorry, I COMPLETELY forgot to do my calenders yesterday. Completely. But as I type this message I am finishing December and going to July. I'm so sorry


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 25, 2009)

shrymmy said:


> eek, June was my month i think, things have been insane for me recently but i finished my entry aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago and its still on my D.A page s-the-b.deviantart.com, so if you guys need the picture its still there
> 
> i dont know how else to heeeeeeeelp



It's Luna we're waiting on.  If you can get in touch with her and see if she's still doing it.  The last I heard from her she said she was.  But I'm going to have to get a replacement if she doesn't get done soon.



Kairi♥ said:


> Omg guys i'm sorry, I COMPLETELY forgot to do my calenders yesterday. Completely. But as I type this message I am finishing December and going to July. I'm so sorry



Great, please finish and send to me and Aerin ASAP.


----------



## kire (Jan 25, 2009)

Kairi♥ said:


> Omg guys i'm sorry, I COMPLETELY forgot to do my calenders yesterday. Completely. But as I type this message I am finishing December and going to July. I'm so sorry



you..forgot.
  WORK FASTER!
I'm kidding..


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 25, 2009)

November calendar!!! (sorry for the delay!!!!! I?ve been really really sick! Still are). 



Anyhow it?s almost finished! Just missing the ?SasuSaku quote? coz I don?t know it and I?ve credited the fanart to Aoi no Kokoro?s DA name coz I don?t know her name here in NF. 

So, give me your final judgment and the missing info so I can fix it and send the PSD file ASAP.

It would also help if anyone here could give me the colored fanart of needlesstosay or the new fanart so I can add it to the *front cover* and send the PSD file too. Oh and the quotes that should be added to the front cover please!!!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 25, 2009)

Great job guys! 

Btw Kairi, December is still too high. You just need to make the font size of the quote smaller so you could move December lower.

Also, did you guys do that gradient effect thing Aerin told everybody to do?


----------



## Kairi (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol believe it or not Tomo-chan, I did that AFTER I saved that file. I didn't notice til later xD
Also no, I want to but my comp is being so screwed over as I type its unnecessary


----------



## Kairi (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL I forgot the other holidays xD

Thank you all for the epic advice :]
Aerin i'm not to clear on the gradient thing, so may I send you PSD tomorrow file tomorrow so you can do it? Your skills are far beyond mines <3
I won't be able to do it until tomorrow. My comp is being screwed over by MS AntiSpyware 2009, you know the one thats been detroying comps? yeah that one.
Nah, I like yours as it is Snow :]


----------



## kire (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking good people..we're close, so close to finishing this thing.


----------



## Aerin (Jan 26, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Aerin:* thanks <3 I'll add those and send you the PSD files.
> 
> 
> I think you should change the line: SasuSaku FC 2008-2009 Calendar Project to just SasuSaku FC 2009 Calendar Project.
> ...



Do as you wish, it's already very pretty  Thanks for reminding us about the 2008-2009 line, I tend to forget this one on every page...



Kairi♥ said:


> LOL I forgot the other holidays xD
> 
> Thank you all for the epic advice :]
> Aerin i'm not to clear on the gradient thing, so may I send you PSD tomorrow file tomorrow so you can do it? Your skills are far beyond mines <3
> ...



No problem, I'll do it for you !


----------



## minimerc (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay! Almost done. Go team, go! ^^
~minimerc


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

 is what I have, plz tell me if it's ok (I'll add numbers and the rest in the morning coz I don't have time now >.<)


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 26, 2009)

It's ok  Everyone's been busy lately. 

Ok some pointers for yours. You should add some other colors that are in Shrymmy's pic instead of sticking to one I guess. Also, Aerin mentioned about the line being taken out. And do you know what your month's quote is?


----------



## Aerin (Jan 26, 2009)

Eostre said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> is what I have, plz tell me if it's ok (I'll add numbers and the rest in the morning coz I don't have time now >.<)



The brushes are beautiful, and I like the B&W feeling of the whole page, it goes well with the fanart... But maybe a highlight somewhere, with a bright color of the fanart, could be a good thing too, as Tomochii suggested... That's up to you, really.

The dotted line must be hidden, it's only a tip to know where to cut the page.

If you don't have time, I can do the gradient to resize the picture, and the whole pack of files for Peebs, just send me your .psd file once you're finished.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright guys, my comp is back in tip top shape, I will be finishing everything today. Thank you for your advice and point of views


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 26, 2009)

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 26, 2009)

Removing the line and I'll try to add more colour 

Oh... no idea what the quote should be >.> Please help 

thanks guys, and I should be finished tomorrow
now off to sleep.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 26, 2009)

Lulu yours is pretty! 

July shall be coming


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 27, 2009)

^Still need to move December over since it's getting cut off >.< Just move the quote over a little more for more room.

Btw, just a suggestion. Since you used gold for the lettering of December, why not use gradient on it to match Sakura's arm bracelet? To make it all shiny? lol


----------



## Aerin (Jan 27, 2009)

Kairi♥ said:


> Lulu yours is pretty!
> 
> July shall be coming



I think you should switch the special date border to yellow too, it's almost invisible right now... 

Have you all your Holydays to add, or do you need a link to Peebs post ?

Keep up the good job, Kairi, we're almost finished, and I'm glad for your comp !


----------



## Kairi (Jan 27, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> ^Still need to move December over since it's getting cut off >.< Just move the quote over a little more for more room.
> 
> Btw, just a suggestion. Since you used gold for the lettering of December, why not use gradient on it to match Sakura's arm bracelet? To make it all shiny? lol



Alright, I will do it :] And that ladies and gentlemen is why you always work in PS with your glasses on, you will miss some big details !

I'm not to clear on the gradient thing, unfortunately, so Aerin said she will take over that.


Aerin said:


> I think you should switch the special date border to yellow too, it's almost invisible right now...
> 
> Have you all your Holydays to add, or do you need a link to Peebs post ?
> 
> Keep up the good job, Kairi, we're almost finished, and I'm glad for your comp !



Yes ma'am, Aerin ma'am.

I will go back to the post tomorrow, I have school in the morning :/

Thank you much <3

sleepy tiem, its 12:06


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 27, 2009)

Eostre said:


> Removing the line and I'll try to add more colour
> 
> Oh... no idea what the quote should be >.> Please help
> 
> ...



Peace23 never sent me any for June, so if you never got a pm from her, just choose from November:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-You?re my life now

- The most absurd, ridiculous concept - as if there was anyway I could exist without needing you

- I know that it?s a beautiful world, when you?re with me

- The only way I?d hurt you is by holding your hand too tight

- You are the most important thing to me now, the most important thing to me ever.

- You are my life. You're the only thing that would hurt to lose.

- Can I keep you?




Just make sure you coordinate with Snow Princess so you don't both choose the same quote. 

--

Here are the holidays again for those who need them:



phoenixblood said:


> I have all the holidays done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Kairi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope it is better :]


----------



## Aerin (Jan 28, 2009)

All better ! You can send me your files as soon as you can, and I'll add the gradients and fix the pack for Peebs.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 29, 2009)

It has been done, Aerin ma'am


----------



## temporarymadness (Jan 29, 2009)

I love how July was done so pretty <3

just a comment tho, you can't tell they're riding a bike anymore O_O


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 29, 2009)

temporarymadness said:


> I love how July was done so pretty <3
> 
> just a comment tho, you can't tell they're riding a bike anymore O_O



Maybe the fanart can be zoomed out more in the bottom half?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

I was going to comment on that last night but I needed to sleep @__@;
Also, you should lower the pic that's in the dates. Sasuke's head gets cut off.


----------



## Aerin (Jan 29, 2009)

Kairi already send me the files, I'll try to do something about that...

Edit : Done. I resized the top fanart, and I zoomed in the bottom one, to just see Sakura and Sasuke's head, which is no more chopped off.

I also corrected a few minor mistakes to get a better result once printed for both months, and added the gradient in the month title for December, as you suggested, Tomochii.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

Oki doki then. So are all the months finished?


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I’ve added the SasuSaku quote, changed Aoi no Kokoro’s name to nefer_sbedjieb (her name in NF) and finally added the Photoshopper’s and Concept Developer’s names.

I didn’t add a special day border since I don’t know where to add it!?!! Which day should I place the special day border around??

(if I missed anything tell me now before I send the PSD file to Aerin and phoenixblood!)



-----------------------


here I’m almost finished, added all the months fanarts to the main cover fanart and the first part of the quote “sometimes a rose…” (the other half should be written on the back cover right?). So I wannna know should I add credits to the photoshopping and a credit to the main fanart worker down below the main border? are the fonts I used alright? 

Please give me your reply fast so I could finish it today..


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 29, 2009)

Guys, just wondering, did you put quotation marks around your quotes? I just noticed that some of them don't...

Well Snow Princess' and Kairi's. But i can't see the other ones since the photobucket bandwidth is exceeded @__@;


----------



## Kairi (Jan 30, 2009)

Its amazing Snow, I wish to be like you one day :]


Um...I didn't think we were suppose to Tomo, so I just removed them :x

Thank you Aerin for fixing all my mistakes <3


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2009)

Kairi♥ said:


> Its amazing Snow, I wish to be like you one day :]


awww  don't worry <3 you did a great job on your pages as well!


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 30, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Guys, just wondering, did you put quotation marks around your quotes? I just noticed that some of them don't...
> 
> Well Snow Princess' and Kairi's. But i can't see the other ones since the photobucket bandwidth is exceeded @__@;



Um, maybe this is something Aerin can fix so it's consistent on all the pages (I don't care if we go with or without).  Or we could just not care and say it's fitting the "mood" of the page. 

And I believe we're still waiting on Luna and Myr.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 30, 2009)

Please help me with the quote, I don't really like any of the quotes for November... so I'm neutral here, if you have something you like, I'd really appreciate it. I'll send the complete page to Aerin, yes?


----------



## Aerin (Jan 31, 2009)

If none of the November quotes fits you, why not taking one of the poll ? Or one of this post ? Maybe something will catch your eyes ?

Kairi already use "whatever tomorow will be, we'll make it beautiful", and we use "sometimes a rose is destined to love a thorn" for the cover, the other are free.

For the quotes, I've already fixed that, I thought it was just forgotten... That was one of the minor mistakes I saw, but nothing much, really.  If you need me to fix anything else, just ask ! 

I'll finish the back cover also, since we have all the pages covered now.

I'll wait for Luna and Myr's pages, and then I'll send you everything at once, Peebs.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 31, 2009)

Come around! Just to hear if anything is going good? ;O;
Need help?


----------



## phoenixblood (Jan 31, 2009)

^ Thank you for finding more quotes for Luna to choose from.  If Luna wants help picking out one, I like "*Take my hand and together we will fly."* for that fanart. 

I'll be out of town this weekend, but I'll try to check in periodically.  Has anyone heard from Myr?  I know she was pretty much done, just minor tweaks left, but we need her .psd file.

We're almost there!!


----------



## Aerin (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't any news from her on DA, but I know that her grand-father passed away recently, so she surely has her mind on other things lately...


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 31, 2009)

I?ve added the quotation marks around the sasusaku quote like what Tomochii-Chan pointed out, but no one told me around which date should I place the special date border??  

And you guys didn?t say anything about the front cover!! Should I add credits to me and the main fanart make down below the border or leave it like that??

I need to finish this ASAP and send the PSD files to you guys!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh! I have a quote! I posted it a few pages back. I'll look for it right now. I suggested it for the cover page but oh well :sweat


----------



## Aerin (Feb 1, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> I?ve added the quotation marks around the sasusaku quote like what Tomochii-Chan pointed out, but no one told me around which date should I place the special date border??
> 
> And you guys didn?t say anything about the front cover!! Should I add credits to me and the main fanart make down below the border or leave it like that??
> 
> I need to finish this ASAP and send the PSD files to you guys!



There's no special date to place in November that's why  (we use them for seasons and Sakura's and Sasuke's birthday).

For the front cover, it was just perfect, nothing to change for me. For the credits, I think it would be best if I added them on the back cover, to not crowd the front. What do you think ?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah I agree. It's best to put the credits in the back 

*EDIT:*
Here's the quote I was talking about
_"Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage." _- Lao Tzu


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 1, 2009)

Just a quick check-in.  Looks like you guys have everything under control.  PM me if there's anything I need to help with/answer.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2009)

Aerin said:


> There's no special date to place in November that's why  (we use them for seasons and Sakura's and Sasuke's birthday).
> 
> For the front cover, it was just perfect, nothing to change for me. For the credits, I think it would be best if I added them on the back cover, to not crowd the front. What do you think ?


OK! Thanks Aerin and everyone else. 

I?ve uploaded the PSD files of November and the front cover and sent the links via pm to you and phoenixblood. And with this I?m done!

Best of luck to you guys  and hope the calendar finishes before February ends!


----------



## JJ (Feb 1, 2009)

I've stayed out of the way because there's really not much I've been able to do, but we're not going to do anything to January since it's already February?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not? even if some of the months wouldn’t get the chance to be used there’s nothing against completing them too, the SasuSaku calendar can be appreciated as a memento even after the year 09 is finished.


----------



## JJ (Feb 1, 2009)

I appreciate it as a memento, but January won't be used as a calendar which is sad. I would have liked for it to be that way.

That was actually part of the point of the project.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 2, 2009)

it would be really great if the calendar finishes this month!! c’mon guys you can do it!!


----------



## Aerin (Feb 4, 2009)

I just finished checking the files I got for the calendar.

*Front Couv *: I've just modify a bit the shade of blue you used, in order for it to be the same as the back cover, and add "FC" in order to show that's it's the SasuSaku FC's projet. Is that ok with you ?

*Back cover *: The same, I've modified the shade of blue, and a little the fonts and titles to match the front cover. The credits are for now : 
_brushes and patterns : DeviantArt (yun-zhen, duckie16, redheadstock, altergromit, gvalkyrie, unamariposa, poisonedwater, gunslingeisha, stardixa), Celestial-Star, Obsidian Dawn, Font Play.
General coordinators : Phoenixblood, Nightmistress._
Anything to add or change ?

*November* : I've move a bit the quote and November, it was too high. The brown lines in the middle are from the bottom fadded fanart. Did you want to keep them, *Snowprincess*, or should I mask them in order to see better your purple brushes ? I added the gradient.

*December* : I fixed the fanart border color, added quotation marks, added the gradient on the border and in the December title.

*July* : Fixed the top fanart border, added the border gradient, fixed a little the special date and month title shade in order to have a better result once printed. I zoomed out the top fanart, zoom in the bottom fanart, to have a better view.

Here, that's all I think, if someone think of anything else to change...

Now we just wait for Myr and Luna's files, and the calendar will be finished !


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 4, 2009)

Aerin said:


> I just finished checking the files I got for the calendar.
> 
> *Front Couv *: I've just modify a bit the shade of blue you used, in order for it to be the same as the back cover, and add "FC" in order to show that's it's the SasuSaku FC's projet. Is that ok with you ?


sounds good  do as you see fit<3



> *November* : I've move a bit the quote and November, it was too high. The brown lines in the middle are from the bottom fadded fanart. Did you want to keep them, *Snowprincess*, or should I mask them in order to see better your purple brushes ? I added the gradient.


lol yeah I was going to cut them but forgot! like I said earlier do as you see fit, I don't mind.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, it's done then.

Any credits to add from your part ?


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 5, 2009)

Umm.. No, I think the credits I’ve added on the November page was enough.

.. and you did add credits for unamariposa for her DeviantArt pattern that I used on the front cover so everything is ok.


----------



## kire (Feb 8, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I appreciate it as a memento, but January won't be used as a calendar which is sad. I would have liked for it to be that way.
> 
> That was actually part of the point of the project.



Yeah, but why can't we edit January for 2010 anyway.  What if we keep January 09 as is, then make another copy for 2010.  We would just have to edit the days, holidays and year.  Most calenders have that extra month in there anyway..and since we are still waiting on stuff, I don't see why we couldn't do it and get it all done at the same time.  That way we would eventually get to see/use January.

Its just a thought...


----------



## Kairi (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see that everything is going smoothly. Aerin, thank you for doing what I didn't do <3 I'm glad I finished my calender :]


----------



## Aerin (Feb 9, 2009)

^


kire said:


> Yeah, but why can't we edit January for 2010 anyway.  What if we keep January 09 as is, then make another copy for 2010.  We would just have to edit the days, holidays and year.  Most calenders have that extra month in there anyway..and since we are still waiting on stuff, I don't see why we couldn't do it and get it all done at the same time.  That way we would eventually get to see/use January.
> 
> Its just a thought...



That wouldn't be too long to do, but I don't think Myr will have time for that...
Maybe I can do it, if some are interested. 

But first things first, we still need Myr's and Luna's files, I hope, it will be done soon.


----------



## kire (Feb 9, 2009)

YEah once the file is done, it would only take a few minutes to do..that is if you wouldn't mind doing it Aerin.  I wouldn't even mind doing it..the only thing is it would take longer for me, my internet connection is fickle, so dl the file and Ul it would take some time.


----------



## dango-chan (Feb 10, 2009)

*GOOD LORD ALMIGHTY*

Wow...when was the last time I logged in on this site? Oh my god it has been awhile folks. Seems that there are some new faces- er...screen names here lawl (I got into yaoi a while back so I look at het a little weird now, but I still luv sasusaku)

So it seems the calendar is going along real good, (no thanks to me, sorry! ;- Is the only thing left the printing of it?


----------



## Aerin (Feb 11, 2009)

dango-chan said:


> *GOOD LORD ALMIGHTY*
> 
> Wow...when was the last time I logged in on this site? Oh my god it has been awhile folks. Seems that there are some new faces- er...screen names here lawl (I got into yaoi a while back so I look at het a little weird now, but I still luv sasusaku)
> 
> So it seems the calendar is going along real good, (no thanks to me, sorry! ;- Is the only thing left the printing of it?



All the pages are basically finished, we just need Luna's and Myr's files to complete the whole thing. Once all will be verified for any misakes, we'll a create a digital copy for the FC members, who will be able to print it at their convenience.


----------



## minimerc (Feb 11, 2009)

So we'll have if finished in time for Valentine's Day?! *___*
~minimerc


----------



## Aerin (Feb 11, 2009)

It would honestly be a miracle ! 
Now, it depends on Luna and Myr... I guess checking the files and putting the whole thing together shouldn't be too long, and I'll have plenty of time to do that next week.


----------



## JJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, myr hasn't logged in since February 1st and Lunie (Luna) has been sick (you'll probably have to pm her).


----------



## Aerin (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn...

I'll try to pm them and reach Myr through DA tomorow. I hope Luna will be better soon.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Myr or Luna yet?

As far as missing months, I can post the holiday schedule for January and February 2010, and we can create two copies of each month - one in 2009 and one in 2010.  Then the individual can decide which they want to print.  Sound fair?

*Edit:* 2010 Holidays


*Spoiler*: _January_ 




*January*
1 New Year's Day, Kwanzaa ends
2 Day after New Year's Day (NZ;SCT)
3 
4
5
6 Epiphany
7
8
9
10
11 Coming of Age Day (JP) Natalicio de Eugenio María de Hostos (PR)
12 
13
14
15 Solar Eclipse (Annular) 7:07 U.T.
16
17
18 Martin Luther King, Jr. Day (US)
19
20
21
22
23
24
25 Burns Night (SCT) Australia Day
26
27 Holocaust Memorial Day (UN)
28
29
30
31





*Spoiler*: _February_ 




*February*
1
2 Groundhog Day; Día de la Candelaria (MX)
3
4
5 Día de la Constitución (MX)
6 Waitangi Day (NZ)
7
8
9
10
11 National Foundation Day (JP)
12 Lincoln's Birthday (US)
13
14 Valentine's Day; Chinese New Year - Year of the Tiger
15 President's Day (US) Family Day (AB, CAN)
16 Mardi Gras
17 Ash Wednesday
18 Natalicio de Lui Muñoz Marin (PR)
19
20
21
22 Washington's Birthday (US)
23
24 Día de la Bandera (MX)
25
26
27
28 Chinese Lantern Festival


----------



## Aerin (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I'll make a 2010 February today. And no, no news from Luna or Myr. 

Edit : I've pmed them. 
Just throwing an idea, if we have no news before the end of the week, I could make a similar layout as theirs, from the previews they've posted in the thread. this could fill in the blanks we have, and if we have news before posting the calendar in the FC, we could easily replace the filling months by theirs finished one...
We need to finish this before the end of the month. What do you think ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 17, 2009)

Aerin said:


> Ok, I'll make a 2010 February today. And no, no news from Luna or Myr.
> 
> Edit : I've pmed them.
> Just throwing an idea, if we have no news before the end of the week, I could make a similar layout as theirs, from the previews they've posted in the thread. this could fill in the blanks we have, and if we have news before posting the calendar in the FC, we could easily replace the filling months by theirs finished one...
> We need to finish this before the end of the month. What do you think ?



I mean, if you don't mind doing the work.  It'd be great even if they can't finish to just send us what they have so far, and then you or someone else can just take over from there rather than starting from scratch. :\


----------



## Aerin (Feb 17, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> I mean, if you don't mind doing the work.  It'd be great even if they can't finish to just send us what they have so far, and then you or someone else can just take over from there rather than starting from scratch. :\



That's what I've asked them in the pm, but it's the second time I try to contact myr, and I have no answer since a month, so I'm a bit worried that I won't even have the file to work on... I've more hope to have quick news from Lunie, since she's at least often on the board.

I have a week free from work, and then two weeks cool, with only a little work, so I will be avalaible to work on it. So if we have no answer on Friday evening, I can start something, and we could be able to release the calendar before the end of February.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

^You're making me feel bad since I can't really do much


----------



## Aerin (Feb 17, 2009)

^You shouldn't, you contribute a lot too, you have even made a fanart, I wish I could draw like you... Everybody just try to do their part and their best, that's all


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 17, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> ^You're making me feel bad since I can't really do much



You could help double check that all the dates and holidays are correct, and any other text typos/consistency.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 21, 2009)

So, I've got no answer so far from Lunie and Myr.  

I have back-up versions of January and June ready for the calendar, using the same color and general layout as theirs, just with different brushes. (I couldn't find the exact same one they used, if anyone have or know them in order for me to use them for those back-up pages, it would be awesome)

If you want the calendar delivered before the end of february, we could put the whole thing together with them, and if we have news from Lunie and Myr quickly, we could just replace the back-up pages by theirs.

What do you think, Peebs, Tomochii ?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

^I think that's a good plan. It's better then having nothing at all. Don't wanna make it 2010 =.=;;


----------



## Aerin (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok.

So here is June :

I had to use different brushes, as I said earlier, and I added a little more color as requested in this thread.
And January :

Different brushes, too bad, I loved the one Myr used, and a little frost on the month title. I'll make a 2010 and  2009 version for this one.

I just need to change the dates and add the holydays for both, and they are finished.
Anything to change, or any mistake to correct ?


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2009)

Lunie hasn't been feeling well lately and myr is a puzzle. She was logged in on February 18th and posted on February 13th so I really don't understand why she's hasn't been in here or contacted anyone.


----------



## Fay (Feb 22, 2009)

Aerin said:


> Ok.
> 
> So here is June :
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Does anyone know when the calander will be finished?


----------



## Aerin (Feb 22, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Lunie hasn't been feeling well lately and myr is a puzzle. She was logged in on February 18th and posted on February 13th so I really don't understand why she's hasn't been in here or contacted anyone.


I hope Lunie will feel better soon.  Well, we'll do with what we have...



Fay said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Does anyone know when the calander will be finished?



Thanks  Hopefully it will be posted in the FC before the end of february, I just wait for Peebs approval and files.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 22, 2009)

good work guys!


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 22, 2009)

Everything looks A-ok Aerin!


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 23, 2009)

Aerin said:


> Ok.
> 
> So here is June :
> 
> ...



They look good to me, but I'm not the best critic.  Thanks for putting in all the extra work to get this done.

I just have one question - why is January 3rd highlighted?

Please send me the files for the following months:

January
June
July
November
December
Back Cover

*Also, we could use someone to look over all the pages for typos and holidays, and checking that the dates are numbered correctly.*

Then we also need to put the images together for printed.  We'll send both the images as they were created, and then arranged for printing.


----------



## Aerin (Feb 23, 2009)

phoenixblood said:


> They look good to me, but I'm not the best critic.  Thanks for putting in all the extra work to get this done.
> 
> I just have one question - why is January 3rd highlighted?
> 
> ...



The date and holydays aren't done yet, that's why the special date border is on the third of january. Myr highlighted the new year day, should I do the same, or are we sticking to th seasons and sakura and Sasuke's birthday ?

I'll finish them asap, and then send all the files to you.


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 23, 2009)

Aerin said:


> The date and holydays aren't done yet, that's why the special date border is on the third of january. Myr highlighted the new year day, should I do the same, or are we sticking to th seasons and sakura and Sasuke's birthday ?
> 
> I'll finish them asap, and then send all the files to you.



Just highlight the seasons and Sasuke and Sakura's birthdays. 

Can't wait for this to finish!


----------



## Aerin (Feb 25, 2009)

To update you on our status, all the page are finished I just need to do the B&W and color half pages on February 2010, January 2009 and 2010, and June. I'll try to do that tomorow, and then I'll send you all at once, Peebs. 

Just for info, what form do you want for the final file ? A single .pdf ? or compiled and zipped archives ?


----------



## phoenixblood (Feb 25, 2009)

Aerin said:


> To update you on our status, all the page are finished I just need to do the B&W and color half pages on February 2010, January 2009 and 2010, and June. I'll try to do that tomorow, and then I'll send you all at once, Peebs.
> 
> Just for info, what form do you want for the final file ? A single .pdf ? or compiled and zipped archives ?



Two single pdf's would be good if the files aren't too big (one in sequential order, one arranged for printing - we had figured that out toward the beginning of the thread).

I'd also like a copy of all the .psd files just to have a back up as well.


----------



## JJ (Feb 28, 2009)

Myr posted today, but it looks like everything is almost done. It's almost March!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 1, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Myr posted today, but it looks like everything is almost done. It's almost March!



Everything is done, I'm just trying to upload more than 600 mb of files  for Peebs... That's a bit long, with my poor connection...:sweat As soon as everything will be checked, there's just the putting files together to do. I can do this very quickly, I have a professionnal program to do that at home. It should be posted in the FC for the beginning of march, with a bonus Feb and Jan 2010.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2009)

Good job so far everyone. Just saying that to serve as some encouragement and motivation.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry if I seem randomly intrusive or something, but I haven't been kept up with this project at all, although I am really curious. . .

So, how's everything going? Are we finally completed and printing?


----------



## JJ (Mar 1, 2009)

Aerin said:


> Everything is done, I'm just trying to upload more than 600 mb of files  for Peebs... That's a bit long, with my poor connection...:sweat As soon as everything will be checked, there's just the putting files together to do. I can do this very quickly, I have a professionnal program to do that at home. It should be posted in the FC for the beginning of march, with a bonus Feb and Jan 2010.





Aishiteru said:


> Sorry if I seem randomly intrusive or something, but I haven't been kept up with this project at all, although I am really curious. . .
> 
> So, how's everything going? Are we finally completed and printing?



Aerin's post has the latest on what's going on quoted above. I think we're going to have the option of printing for ourselves. Unless something changed.


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 1, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Aerin's post has the latest on what's going on quoted above. I think we're going to have the option of printing for ourselves. Unless something changed.



Yes, we're going to have several arrangements of digital files available to SS fc members.  Two will be in the format to take to a copy/print center to print out for yourself (one full color, one half b&w because that will probably save on the cost).


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2009)

you're done!  that's just awesome!!

thanks for the hard work everyone~<33


----------



## Kanai (Mar 9, 2009)

*screams in Joy* gabzilla's doing my birthday month! 

:] Wow, a SasuSaku calendar.... I'll be looking forward to it!

I chose "Sometimes, a rose is destined to love a thorn.." :3


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 9, 2009)

The calendar is pretty much done, Aerin and I are just finishing up different layouts/order for the pdf's.

The calendar will be officially available to SS fc members in a day or two! ​


----------



## minimerc (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay! Great job everyone! =D We should all be proud!
~minimerc


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, another day or two, sorry, I'm really busy but we're double checking everything and finishing up~


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 12, 2009)

Take your sweet time, peebs. We really appreciate you doing this!! <3


----------



## phoenixblood (Mar 18, 2009)

^ Thank you, but you should thank Aerin, she did most of the work. 


*Spoiler*: _Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand (Click Me!)_ 




The SasuSaku calendar is ready and available for download! 

*Please bear with us as download links will probably go down.  Please let me know as soon as you discover a link is no longer valid so I can replace it.

As of right now, the calendar is only available to currently active or long-standing fc members.  We put a lot of work into this project, so we want to keep it a free perk for current and active fc members only, or very long-standing members.

We are also in the process of uploading all the images to a locked photobucket account, but it's not quite ready yet.

To receive your free copy of the calendar you must PM me and only me.  Please do not post your request here, it will be ignored.  I will reply to your pm when I next get a chance and I will send you all the download links, the address of the photobucket account and its guest password.

Do Not redistribute these links, the photobucket password, or the files themselves.  Each person can pm me his or herself to obtain these files.

Thank you and enjoy! ^^*


----------



## kire (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG its done!


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw the final calendar, great work everyone! 
Now I have to look for a printing place. Zazzle won't let me print it(stupid copyright)


----------



## Aeld (Apr 7, 2009)

ooooooooh Aerin and Luna its so pretty!!!  you guys are so clever!


----------

